# Going to Have a Tag Team Match: The Official Joe Biden/Kamala Harris vs. Donald Trump/Mike Pence U.S. Presidential Race Thread



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Trudeau (father&son) >>>>> 

imo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hahaha. 












Trump calls on Fox News to fire reporter who confirmed some parts of Atlantic story | CNN Business


For years, Fox News has worked to undermine and discredit the work of other news organizations that have reported damning details about President Trump and his administration. But on Friday, something unusual happened: The network turned a skeptical eye toward reporting from its own correspondent.




www.cnn.com


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

double count out


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

You had me at tag team, playa.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Biden will be fine. He's running more on what he's not than what he is. 

He's not Donald Trump, that gets a large percentage of the electorate on his side already. He's not a socialist, he's not going to defund or abolish the police, that gets the wavering Republicans who can't stomach Trump on board. He's not responsible for letting the Coronavirus kill hundreds of thousands of Americans. He's not seen as an idiot throughout the world. The same is true for Kamala Harris. That's why he's got a very healthy lead in the polls, not because people think he's a great public speaker or a master debater.

Even if Biden loses the debate badly - and there's no guarantee of that by the way, Trump isn't the world's most coherent speaker, it would be very easy to pick out clips of him sounding like an idiot - none of Biden's main selling points are going to change. He's still the alternative candidate to a deeply unpopular President. You could run any old idiot and they'd stand a good chance.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm begging you America... don't put yourselves and the rest of the world through another 4 years of Trump. Things are terrible now imagine what he would do with the vindication of a second term.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1302281204805201922


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It’s very simple. Donald J Trump has replaced Carter as the worst president ever. In four years he has made us the laughing stock of the world and has broken so many promises. 

Failed to get a repeal and/or replacement for Obamacare.

No time for golf...over $136 million in taxpayer dollars spent on his own golf courses...more golfing then Obama did in 8 years.

Seeing 4% growth. Never came close.

The wall wasn’t fully built and what was built Mexico didn’t pay for, we did.

Would protect Social Security. If he is re-elected he has said he will permanently do away with the payroll tax, which finances it and Medicare. By 2023 SS would be gone.

He promised to eliminate the federal deficit. He has increased it by 60%.

He promised to lock up his good personal family friend Hillary. She hasn’t been locked up but Trump uses his personal cell phone and his family members have used private emails for business.

He promised to bring our troops home from Afghanistan and Iraq. They are still there.

He promised to end North Korea’s Nike program. KJU has expanded it.

He promised to cut the trade deficit between us and China. It has expanded and obviously he hasn’t accomplished anything.

The Paris Accord...he promised to renegotiate. Didn’t happen.

He promised to renegotiate the nuclear deal with Iran. They are back on track and we were on the brink of war before he wimped out.

Our alliés or pity us. Our enemies laugh at us.

He promised to get the Deep State out and drain the swamp. He has become the Deep State and he is the swamp now.

He failed to address the pandemic until it hit us in the face. Nearly 200,000 dead and counting. He has no plan for mitigation or testing.

This man doesn’t deserve another term. Period


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Well here's hoping you Yanks get a better president.

I'd go with Biden by default btw.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

How hilarious. Trump has gone back to the tired trope of endless wars and the Military Industrial Complex. Trump fully embraced the MIC with the rebuilding of the military and bragging about how wonderful it was. Now he has turned on the folks he hired. Not to mention our troops are still in Afghanistan and Iraq. Only thing he has done is promise to draw numbers down to Obama-era levels.,


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303739400128548871 😂


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303723191689510916


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

#TrumpKnew. He knew all along and deliberately downplayed it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303761269455904768


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764606054170625 😂Trump the Chump.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303764606054170625 😂Trump the Chump.


Matt Walsh will find a way to suck back up to Trump again. But he’s not wrong. And tonight a lot of finger pointing is taking place in the White House as to who the stable jenius is that let him sit down for the interview.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Almost every world leaders were downplaying the severity of the virus initially. Beating him with that stick is an easy out for his cult. Beat him for being one of the few idiots that doubled down on downplaying the severity when it became clear that the pandemic was not going away. Competent leaders used the time bought by downplaying the virus in public to build up infrastructure to handle an increase in expected number of hospitalization. Your president used the time bought to plot to harm citizens in blue states because it would make blue state leaders look bad.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Almost every world leaders were downplaying the severity of the virus initially. Beating him with that stick is an easy out for his cult. Beat him for being one of the few idiots that doubled down on downplaying the severity when it became clear that the pandemic was not going away. Competent leaders used the time bought by downplaying the virus in public to build up infrastructure to handle an increase in expected number of hospitalization. Your president used the time bought to plot to harm citizens in blue states because it would make blue state leaders look bad.


The thing is, I can understand downplaying the virus to allay fears, stop panic buying etc, and as you say most leaders did the same - but the way Trump downplayed the seriousness of it all was a foolish mistake. For example there was no reason to not publicly wear a mask and endorse the use of masks until it was far to late. (WHO should take a lot of he blame for this also for their dishonesty.) I don't really agree with your second point though - the US has done pretty well in terms of their mortality rate and a lot of that is due to the Federal government producing ventilators and supplying facilities / space for Blue states, namely New York. So I don't think there was a plot by any means to make anyone look bad - more that Trump has tried to escape from looking bad himself.

It's strange really because in many ways he took strong decisive action, for example stopping flights from China and then later Europe actually bought the US several extra weeks to start preparing it's response, and then the countries hospitals were generally pretty well prepared to combat the virus. However overall his response has to be considered weak. He basically avoided a coordinated policy to stop the virus' spread in favour of allowing the governors to make their own policies. In hindsight that was a mistake. It allows Trump and his most hardline supporters to say that any huge issues in a state, such as a New York was not his fault and that it's due to the Governors' response. That is true to an extent and Governors, especially those who ignored advice such as Florida, or who led a terrible disjointed response such as New York, should not escape blame for their mistakes - but ultimately the buck lies with the President and the lack of a coordinated response to the pandemic.

I don't think it really matters (other than for the election of course ) in that this virus is unstoppable. I lived in China when the pandemic first started and was their until February. They are the only country (except some isolated islands) that could deal with this virus and totally eliminate it. Even then they are probably lying because the CCP lie about everything. Our countries citizenry are not compliant enough to stop the virus' spread and our governments are too unwilling to implement the totalitarian policies necessary to stop the spread. I am ok with that. Even countries like Spain which saw some of the most severe lockdowns, now is doing really badly once again. Until there is a vaccine we just need to accept the situation as serious as it is.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> The thing is, I can understand downplaying the virus to allay fears, stop panic buying etc, and as you say most leaders did the same - but the way Trump downplayed the seriousness of it all was a foolish mistake. For example there was no reason to not publicly wear a mask and endorse the use of masks until it was far to late. (WHO should take a lot of he blame for this also for their dishonesty.) I don't really agree with your second point though - the US has done pretty well in terms of their mortality rate and a lot of that is due to the Federal government producing ventilators and supplying facilities / space for Blue states, namely New York. So I don't think there was a plot by any means to make anyone look bad - more that Trump has tried to escape from looking bad himself.


What are you smoking? New York was crying for more help early on in the pandemic that was met with states should buy their own medical supplies. The federal government encouraged states to compete with each other to stock up on emergency supplies and seized them from some states when they did as told.



> It's strange really because in many ways he took strong decisive action, for example stopping flights from China and then later Europe actually bought the US several extra weeks to start preparing it's response, and then the countries hospitals were generally pretty well prepared to combat the virus. However overall his response has to be considered weak. He basically avoided a coordinated policy to stop the virus' spread in favour of allowing the governors to make their own policies. In hindsight that was a mistake. It allows Trump and his most hardline supporters to say that any huge issues in a state, such as a New York was not his fault and that it's due to the Governors' response. That is true to an extent and Governors, especially those who ignored advice such as Florida, or who led a terrible disjointed response such as New York, should not escape blame for their mistakes - but ultimately the buck lies with the President and the lack of a coordinated response to the pandemic.


He didn't stop flights from China. He stopped Chinese citizens from entering China. I'll give you that he did stop travel to and fro Europe. However he messed up the announcement too because he can't even read a prompter correctly, leading to confusion in the initial few hours. It wasn't a mistake in hindsight to allow states to make their own rules. It was deliberate to let the blue states or states with democratic governors suffer so his political opponents look bad in handling the crisis. Almost like the idiots in charge didn't know virus don't care about man-made borders and can travel from state to state without a uniform policy.



> I don't think it really matters (other than for the election of course ) in that this virus is unstoppable. I lived in China when the pandemic first started and was their until February. They are the only country (except some isolated islands) that could deal with this virus and totally eliminate it. Even then they are probably lying because the CCP lie about everything. Our countries citizenry are not compliant enough to stop the virus' spread and our governments are too unwilling to implement the totalitarian policies necessary to stop the spread. I am ok with that. Even countries like Spain which saw some of the most severe lockdowns, now is doing really badly once again. Until there is a vaccine we just need to accept the situation as serious as it is.


China locked the fk down on Wuhan man. No other countries or cities went to that drastic a measure. Between that or simply wearing a cloth mask when interacting with people not living with me to slow the spread of the virus, the choice is simple.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll believe Biden/Harris get in when I see it. Last time it was a certainty that Trump would lose. This time is starting to look the same. But we can't trust polls.

The thing is Trump's fans are well organised and will vote come rain hail or shine. Can we say the same for Biden supporters?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Ex-model alleges Trump sexually assaulted her in 1997 at U.S. Open tennis tournament


The president denies the allegations, made in an interview with The Guardian, of the then-24-year-old woman, a guest in his VIP box.




www.nbcnews.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306623960524763136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305936608512876545

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1305689964911394822


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Trump/Pence go over Biden/Harris as Trump opens up a chest full of gold distracting Harris while Pence reaches into a canvas bag pulling out a 25 lb Bible wrapped in barbed wire crowning Biden over his Irish potato head with it then getting the 1-2-3.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is increasingly looking like a fight between white racists against people with prejudice against white Americans. By my count there are more white racists than people that are racist against white people in America so... the rest of us are doomed to another 4 years of stupid watergate.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Finer, bruiser and tofu summed up my thoughts on this


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

*TRUMP IS GONNA WIN THIS ELECTION! 👻☻*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Poll: Biden up by 9 points in Arizona, tied with Trump in North Carolina



Been saying for a while that it would be shocking if Arizona were "kept red" by Donald Trump in 2020. The state has been transformed demographically to a major extent.

North Carolina is not an entirely dissimilar situation.

The bleeding Donald Trump has experienced among college-educated Whites has likely doomed him unless he makes up for it elsewhere:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306998179758592006


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

What about a steel cage match??


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307389240733569024


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Biden’s weakness with Black and Latino men creates an opening for Trump


The Democratic nominee needs to replicate Obama-era levels of support among voters of color in order to win. He’s not there yet.




www.politico.com













Analysis: Why it could be a Biden blowout in November


Poll of the week: A new ABC News/Washington Post poll from Minnesota finds Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden with a 57% to 41% lead over President Donald Trump among likely voters.




www.cnn.com













Latest 2020 presidential poll news in North Carolina


We break down the polling in North Carolina as the 2020 presidential election contest between Donald Trump and Joe Biden approaches.




dknation.draftkings.com













Bail fund backed by Kamala Harris and Joe Biden staffers bailed out alleged child abuser, docs indicate


A bail fund promoted by Democratic vice presidential nominee Kamala Harris and many staffers on Joe Biden's campaign helped release an accused child abuser, documents obtained by Fox News indicate..




www.foxnews.com













Thousands ride in Trump caravan across Suffolk, through Riverhead and North Fork


Thousands of vehicles hit the road in Suffolk County today to show support for President Donald Trump.




riverheadlocal.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307757066308775938


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308216305980338176


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> This is increasingly looking like a fight between white racists against people with prejudice against white Americans. By my count there are more white racists than people that are racist against white people in America so... the rest of us are doomed to another 4 years of stupid watergate.



at least you admit one side hates white americans as mch as the other side hates other groups!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Rank-and-file union members snub Biden for Trump


In some unions, especially the building trades, support for the president remains solid despite the efforts of labor leaders to convince members otherwise.




www.politico.com





Fascinating article which seeks to debunk the importance of polls and polling: Biden (allegedly) leads Trump by 2 points in Florida. So what? | Commentary

While the above article does have some good points embedded in its body, fact remains that if the polling _is _accurate in states as disparate as Iowa and Texas, Donald Trump is in serious trouble (and likely doomed):

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308416193833861123


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Poll: Biden up by 9 points in Arizona, tied with Trump in North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the secret white vote? Have they found a way to account for it in polls yet? As far as I'm concerned any poll of white people needs to have a plus 12 margin of error to make up for the people too embarrassed to admit they plan to vote for him. In reality he has probably only lost 3-4% of college educated whites and he's going to win in a landslide.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308592350160134145


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

President Trump: Covid-19 affects 'virtually nobody.' Hear expert's reaction - CNN Video


At a campaign rally in Swanton, Ohio, President Donald Trump said Covid-19 affects "virtually nobody" as the US is set to reach 200,000 coronavirus deaths.




www.cnn.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__





USC Dornsife - Election 2020 | Understanding America Study







election.usc.edu





Basic bottom line of most national polling suggests your "average voter"--so much as such a thing exists--is just fatigued by four years of Donald Trump and is ready to "move on."

Focusing a bit more minutely, the "average voter" responsible for "swinging" states such as Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin was an early-to-mid-40s White single mother, the great majority of whom voted for Barack Obama twice over but found themselves voting for Donald Trump in 2016. Hillary Clinton's campaign foolishly never visited Wisconsin in the final weeks of the race; and, in rather embarrassing fashion for someone who was generally considered to be the likely first female President of the United States, she found herself losing the White female vote to Trump. The "economic anxiety" voter of working class Whites was a real phenomenon.

But as Michael Tracey notes regarding polling out of Iowa, it seems that the general disenchantment with Trump emanating from that same demographic after being served a menu of tax cuts for billionaires and pardons for Sholom Rubashkin (could that be a reason why Trump is underperforming so grievously in polling in Iowa?) will likely doom him, so long as the communities in which these people live are not too thoroughly burned up by BLM riots and the like. This article caught the attention of this poster back when it came out in midsummer: 









Trump’s Biggest Problem Isn’t Wealthy Suburbanites. It’s the White Working Class.


To win, the president needs to capture untapped support from the blue-collar base. In Scranton, he’s not getting the job done.




www.politico.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309040688550547457


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Soul Priestess said:


> *TRUMP IS GONNA WIN THIS ELECTION! 👻☻*


wtf


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309040688550547457


To be fair, there has probably been a similar proportion in terms of liberal/ conservative support from college students in most elections in the last century. As a society we have become more liberal over the years, yet college students remain liberal and older voters tend to be more conservative. I would consider myself a conservative on many issues, but only 6-8 years ago I thought conservatives were evil and supported basically every liberal cause. Funny eh?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Fox News Poll: Tight race in Ohio, Biden tops Trump in Nevada and Pennsylvania


Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden leads President Donald Trump in the battleground states of Nevada, Ohio, and Pennsylvania, according to Fox News statewide likely voter surveys.




www.foxnews.com













Trump Faces Challenges Even in Red States, Poll Shows, as Women Favor Biden (Published 2020)


Close races in Georgia, Iowa and Texas show President Trump’s vulnerability and suggest that Joseph Biden has assembled a formidable coalition, according to a New York Times/Siena College poll.




www.nytimes.com





Kamala Harris paying dividends. Suburban White Upper Middle Class Women may be the one demographic to genuinely like her.

And as stated in an above post, Donald Trump is bleeding rather significantly among the White Working Class. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309201595507318786
That one _Washington Post _poll for Arizona had 6% more Republican voters sampled than Democrat voters, so probably wise to take it with a major grain of salt. 

Most critically: the crucial senior vote seems to have turned against Trump, _hard. _His performance during the height of the pandemic may have doomed him no matter what based on the latest polling. 

Joe Biden is leading among seniors by about 8-10 points across the U.S. in the polls. 

The last time the senior vote went for a Democrat? Al Gore in 2000.

Texas's demographic transformation is illustrative of the U.S.'s at large, and is similar to the phenomenon described in that old saw about bankruptcy: slowly, and then all at once. 

To think that Trump won by 9% only four years ago. And now polling has him either leading by perhaps 1-3 points or effectively tied with Biden. Even if Trump holds on to Texas in 2020, it is difficult to see how that state remains in the GOP's column going forward--which creates nothing less than an existential crisis for any Republican Party nominee going forward (if the U.S. exists in four years, haha).


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Team Biden Says ‘Stupid Bastards’ Comment Was Made in Jest 😎


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

State of the 2020 battlegrounds: Ohio, the unexpected swing state


A look at the lay of the land in the key battleground states that will decide the winner of the presidential election




www.foxnews.com





Ohio being this "swingy" seems like bad news for Trump.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310072354995875851


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

New York Times has apparently gotten hold of financial information on Trump. For 10 of 15 years between 2000 and 2015, he apparently paid zero taxes. In 2016 and 2017, he paid $750 in both years. 

So, does this say he’s smart enough to make the tax laws work for him? Or is he not the brilliant businessman he told us all he was? Sounds like the latter to me.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> New York Times has apparently gotten hold of financial information on Trump. For 10 of 15 years between 2000 and 2015, he apparently paid zero taxes. In 2016 and 2017, he paid $750 in both years.
> 
> So, does this say he’s smart enough to make the tax laws work for him? Or is he not the brilliant businessman he told us all he was? Sounds like the latter to me.


It is also probably a bit trickier than some of the splashiest headlines broadcast, as real estate is a well-known shelter (at times the best of all) with infinite escape hatches through which rich people in particular since 1986 most robustly are enabled to pay as little as legally permissible. 

However, if Donald Trump falsely reported to the IRS (will read the story... probably tomorrow) that would change things considerably. 

Based on a few excerpts it looks like Trump reduced his taxable income drastically by treating a family member as a consultant. If there is deeper impropriety it would seem to revolve around his daughter Ivanka Trump. When she reported to the IRS receiving payments from a consulting she co-owned, (quoting the story, typing it out) "totaling $747,622, that exactly matched consulting fees claimed as tax deductions by the Trump Organization for projects in Vancouver and Hawaii." 

It also should be noted that the U.S.'s income tax situation is hardly limited to whatever machinations the Trump family has been up to. Amazon, Chevron, Delta/JetBlue/Alaska, FedEx, GM, Halliburton, IBM, Netflix, and Starbucks all paid $0 in federal income tax in 2018. They were among the 91 corporations highlighted as having paid $0 in federal income taxes that year.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> It is also probably a bit trickier than some of the splashiest headlines broadcast, as real estate is a well-known shelter (at times the best of all) with infinite escape hatches through which rich people in particular since 1986 most robustly are enabled to pay as little as legally permissible.
> 
> However, if Donald Trump falsely reported to the IRS (will read the story... probably tomorrow) that would change things considerably.
> 
> ...


I have no issues with businesses taking advantage of the tax laws and loopholes to pay as little as possible. But if he is fudging the numbers and hiding where his income is coming from, that’s a problem..

And how the hell can he get away with paying $70,000 for his hair maintenance during “The Apprentice” and using it as a tax write off?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems about right.









2020 Election Forecast


Latest forecast of the 2020 presidential election between President Donald Trump and Joe Biden by Nate Silver’s FiveThirtyEight




projects.fivethirtyeight.com





"*Biden is favored to win the election*
We simulate the election 40,000 times to see who wins most often. The sample of 100 outcomes below gives you a good idea of the range of scenarios our model thinks is possible."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310392786227810305


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Good sign for Biden is that a lot of people is doing the early voting especially where I live. Lines are extremely long, haven't seen lines this long since Obama 2008.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

USAUSA1 said:


> Good sign for Biden is that a lot of people is doing the early voting especially where I live. Lines are extremely long, haven't seen lines this long since Obama 2008.


Plot twist: they're all voting for Trump


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Plot twist: they're all voting for Trump


Possible but I highly doubt it. I live in a blue state anyway.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A most spectacular crash.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310380117055729664


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> New York Times has apparently gotten hold of financial information on Trump. For 10 of 15 years between 2000 and 2015, he apparently paid zero taxes. In 2016 and 2017, he paid $750 in both years.
> 
> So, does this say he’s smart enough to make the tax laws work for him? Or is he not the brilliant businessman he told us all he was? Sounds like the latter to me.


This isn't anything new or damaging for me. People that doubted his integrity will have more numbers to cite. People that worship him as some brilliant businessman will still do so citing his brilliance to avoid paying taxes.

What we need is him releasing the his tax returns. But he won't because it could potentially reveal his ties to money laundering via his real estate business.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Corner Store Customers Saddened By Sight Of Frantic Trump Doing Scratch-Off Tickets Right On Counter 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310588453277650945
Joe Biden's campaign has rejected Trump's challenge to a pre-debate drug test.

One thing is crystal clear: the Biden campaign has something to hide, and the Trump campaign knows it.

One thing is not crystal clear: Joe Biden's thoughts.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Biden is now not only refusing a pre-debate drug test, he's also refusing both candidates being checked for earpieces prior to the debate. Oh, and he also wants nap breaks every 30 minutes. Huge red flags, to say the least.

I'll go ahead and say Trump's won the debate before it's even started. Biden has to prove two things to the American people: that he's mentally and physically capable of being our nation's leader, and that he's not a corrupt bag of shit. He's already failed at both.

Get ready for the Trump landslide.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

These last gasps of the desperate trolls are sad to watch 

I'm excited to watch the MAGA weirdos after the election though 


Should be fun


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Didn't all this 'Biden will win' palarver happen for Hillary before she got the boot too? I'll believe teflon Don has lost when I see it.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

yeahbaby! said:


> Didn't all this 'Biden will win' palarver happen for Hillary before she got the boot too? I'll believe teflon Don has lost when I see it.


Hillary's lead wasn't anywhere close to being this large.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

10 minutes in and drugged-up Sleepy Joe is already getting flustered. Now I see why he requested nap breaks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Trump is such an inflammatory troll. It's embarrassing for a country to be lead by someone this ignorant. 

He just comes off as a piece of shit. Why anybody wants that in a leader is beyond me


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is a trainwreck and you gotta love it!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The moderator has to speak to Trump like he's a child LOL 

You really can't look more unpresidential than he does right now


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Didn't all this 'Biden will win' palarver happen for Hillary before she got the boot too? I'll believe teflon Don has lost when I see it.


There was a poll where a large percentage of republican identifying people said they wouldn't tell their true political alignment and views to pollsters, now I realize the folly of citing a poll where people say they lie on polls, but I believe there's a secret Trump vote just like there was in 2016, except I think it's much larger now. I don't trust the polls that suggest this is a cakewalk for Biden, especially not the ones that suggest Trump is losing a particular block of white voters.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

There's a glazed-over look in Biden's eyes. Whether that's from his condition, the medication he's taking, or both, it's hard not to feel bad for him.

Just as I type this, Biden stutters badly and his eyes roll in the back of his head. It appears his medication is wearing off. With 30-60 minutes left, I'm not sure he makes it until the end.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The best part about being unaffiliated to any political party is that I can just sit back and relish in the insanity.

American Politics is officially the new Pro Wrestling and does Pro Wrestling better than Pro Wrestling. This is a wild shit show.

I feel like I am watching Paulie from Rocky (an angry old jerk) argue with Grandpa Simpson (a babbling old guy without all his faculties) and its taking place on the stage of Jerry Springer. This is just insane.

I want this to end with Biden trying to physically attack Trump. That would be the cherry on top of this madness, lol.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That was silly. Not at all fitting for a presidential debate. More than a little embarrassing 

I think Trump lost the debate more than Biden won it. 

I don't think Biden is a great speaker or really knocked too much outta the park, but Trump made a tremendous ass of himself. Much more than usual even. 

He did everything he could to avoid directly answering anything, and continuously tried to drown Biden out

Came off as very frantic and desperate. He knows he's lost already


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump acted like a spoiled, petulant child tonight. What was even more pathetic is how Chris Wallace tried to carry the President’s water tonight and even then he couldn’t pick up on the hint. 

A big opportunity Biden missed out on...he should have pointed out that he helped create the pandemic playbook that Trump disregarded. Not to mention getting rid of the early warning unit, and at the time was told not a good idea.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I lost count of Biden's lies. Quickly, off the top of my head:

"Fine people" -- a long discredited quote mine that ignores Trump disavowing white supremacists in the very next line.
Claims he didn't call the military stupid bastards -- we have it on video.
Claims he's not in favor of the Green New Deal -- his website says otherwise.
Claims mail-in voting is proven safe and secure -- dozens, if not hundreds of incidents prove otherwise.
Considering Biden's extreme dishonesty, Trump's loudness was justified. One might say he was making good trouble.


----------



## Donny Muraco (Jul 31, 2016)

Are you talking about (James) Kamala Harris? Or are you talking about the Hindu/Jamaican politician? 
Vegas odds makers need to know.









Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump acted like a spoiled, petulant child tonight. What was even more pathetic is how Chris Wallace tried to carry the President’s water tonight and even then he couldn’t pick up on the hint.
> 
> A big opportunity Biden missed out on...he should have pointed out that he helped create the pandemic playbook that Trump disregarded. Not to mention getting rid of the early warning unit, and at the time was told not a good idea.


Guy was behaving like the caricature conservatives paint liberal costal elites to be. And his supporters still find ways to excuse that, or even praise it. 

I finally understood why ordinary folks did crazy evil things throughout history. Amazing to witness it first hand instead of in history books.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

"Proud boys stand back and stand by"
- Trump 9/29/20

What. In. Thee. Fuck?!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The most impactful thing tonight was Trump growing division between the moderate and the far left. He got Biden to throw shade at Bernie, to show support for police, to deny the Green New Deal, and to confess the riots are wrong. The Bernie/AOC wing of the DNC is not happy at all. Expect a significant portion to either vote for anyone other than Biden out of spite, or to not vote at all.


----------



## Donny Muraco (Jul 31, 2016)

Trump vs. Biden is Coca-Cola vs. PepsiCo 
They both do the bidding of the major lobby like AIPAC and they both are corrupt. 

I hate Trump but I am happy that he is bringing troops back home. 
I wanted Bernie but the DNC screwed him,...again!



Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Donny Muraco said:


> I wanted Bernie but the DNC screwed him,...again!


They sure did, Donny. They sure did.

If I were a Bernie supporter, I'd skip the election out of spite. I might even vote for Trump. Anything to show the DNC that the days of hand-selected candidates are over.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Donny Muraco said:


> Trump vs. Biden is Coca-Cola vs. PepsiCo
> They both do the bidding of the major lobby like AIPAC and they both are corrupt.
> 
> I hate Trump but I am happy that he is bringing troops back home.
> ...


Joined 2016. 8 total posts. First 2 posts in years. Hmmm


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Joined 2016. 8 total posts. First 2 posts in years. Hmmm


100 % of his other posts are Jews and Muslims 

Not weird at all for a wrestling forum


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Viewers of the largest Spanish-speaking network in America, Telemundo, have voted on the debate:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311139548706074626
If you're a Trump supporter, you have to be thrilled with these results.

And if you're a Biden supporter? You should be used to losing by now.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "Proud boys stand back and stand by"
> - Trump 9/29/20
> 
> What. In. Thee. Fuck?!


That was the ultimate dog whistle. These fucking maniacs are frothing at the mouth for shit to pop off.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> 100 % of his other posts are Jews and Muslims
> 
> Not weird at all for a wrestling forum


How did you see his other posts? Not showing up for me. :O


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I just want it to be over. I’m tired of that orange fuckwit.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> How did you see his other posts? Not showing up for me. :O


Click his name and then the posts 

Maybe it's a premium feature ?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> Click his name and then the posts
> 
> Maybe it's a premium feature ?


Hmm maybe you could see much older posts than me due to that.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The LeBron James of the (so tiny it's almost nonexistent) white supremacy movement, Richard Spencer, has publicly endorsed Joe Biden.

Biden has yet to disavow Spencer's endorsement.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1297439514244214784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298482619668037632


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "Proud boys stand back and stand by"
> - Trump 9/29/20
> 
> What. In. Thee. Fuck?!


Don't know if that was scarier or the open encouragement of voter intimidation.

The Trump campaign was mistaken to go with their dementia takes, because it lowered expectations enough that Joe Biden managed to safely exceed them. And being a petulant asshole interrupting constantly did Trump no favors either. Might be the worst debate performance I've seen from Trump.

"I got it done" Trump said in response to Biden mentioning how many fortune 500 companies paid $0 in taxes. A far cry from the faux-populist he ran on in 2016.

I don't think much changes after this debate, which is bad for Trump. Biden has a substantial lead right now. The fact that places like Ohio, Georgia, Alaska, & Texas are even in consideration of flipping blue is a terrible sign for the president. And I suspect nothing he said or did in this debate tonight will swing the election in his favor.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311149650192347136
Let's also remember Trump has designated the KKK a terrorist group -- something the Obama/Biden administration bizarrely never did in its eight years in office.

*Trump to designate KKK, Antifa as terrorist groups in black empowerment plan - New York Post*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad communists are afraid of the Proud Boys.  Stand by.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Debate was fun for the first 30 or 40 minutes!

It was obvious going into this debate that Donald Trump, who is down "bigly" in the polls presently, would come out swinging.

And to Trump's credit, he had Joe Biden cornered about two or three times--probably most plainly regarding Biden's issues with law enforcement unions, which Biden was stumbling over--but it seemed that the Trump team's efforts to paint Biden as mentally decrepit predictably lowered expectations beyond the point that Biden could "hang in there' just fine, and he did. Chris Wallace seemed to help Biden out of the "law enforcement union" quagmire a bit, to be fair to Trump.

Trump's greatest problem is that he's probably going to be seen as a "bully," and "low," by the people he needs to "swing" back to him the most, suburban White women and White women in general.

It was a cagy and prudent tactic on the Biden team to have Biden speak directly to "the people" repeatedly. 

The Trump tactic of nearly constant attack, including interrupting Biden quite a bit, in the end seemed to have backfired considerably insofar as Biden was prevented from any glaring "whoa, what's up with him?" sorts of soundbites which require him to speak for a while to produce. It was not the worst rope-a-dope game plan from the Biden camp given the circumstances.

It sort of felt like two separate debates in one.

At least we know that we will all get to enjoy One Billion Trump Trees!









Wolf Blitzer: I Wouldn't Be Surprised If This Was The Last Debate Between Trump and Biden


CNN's Wolf Blitzer said on Tuesday the first presidential debate between President Donald Trump and Joe Biden will "raise a lot of questions" about having future debates. "Clearly, this was the most chaotic presidential debate I have ever seen," Blitzer said after the debate. "I suspect most of...




www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

We now know why Biden refused to be checked for electronic devices.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311179736253562881
No idea what's going on here (wrist):










Is that an IV?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Almost joked with the last post, "Was Trump constantly interrupting to try to drown out Biden's earpiece?" But like most jokes in the U.S. it's just reality, haha.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311150202422726662

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311154612913803265
Hahaha.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Why wouldn’t he be wired? Everyone who’s ever been on a stage is wired.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311167506208501760








In Pennsylvania, advantage Biden with a big boost from women: POLL


A new ABC News/Washington Post poll




abcnews.go.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311195188342136834


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> The LeBron James of the (so tiny it's almost nonexistent) white supremacy movement, Richard Spencer, has publicly endorsed Joe Biden.
> 
> Biden has yet to disavow Spencer's endorsement.
> 
> ...


The Biden campaign has flat out rejected Spencer’s endorsement. 









'Absolutely repugnant': Biden's campaign forcefully disavows an endorsement from neo-Nazi Richard Spencer


A Biden campaign staffer tweeted that what Spencer stands for is "absolutely repugnant," adding, "Your support is 10,000% percent unwelcome here."




www.google.com





And the movement would be even smaller had Trump not given it oxygen four years ago and embraced it. 



CamillePunk said:


> I'm glad communists are afraid of the Proud Boys.  Stand by.


I’m impressed that you can type with one hand, as you fap away at the thought of Trump and Spencer spooning.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> I'm impressed that you can type with one hand, as you fap away at the thought of Trump and Spencer spooning.


Richard Spencer would rather spoon with Biden


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Look at the post I was replying to lmao what are you even talking about here


Spencer happily supported Trump for the past four years. Now Spencer hopes to remain relevant. I know what I was referring to.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Spencer happily supported Trump for the past four years. Now Spencer hopes to remain relevant. I know what I was referring to.


That's incorrect. Spencer has been anti-Trump for the majority of Trump's first term.

Agreed on Spencer hoping to remain relevant though. Personally I'm not a fan of the guy. But he does support Biden. That's just a fact.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311302800039706624

Trump had a reciever in his hair behind his hair btw


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> That's incorrect. Spencer has been anti-Trump for the majority of Trump's first term.
> 
> Agreed on Spencer hoping to remain relevant though. Personally I'm not a fan of the guy. But he does support Biden. That's just a fact.


Bullshit. You love Spencer because he believes what you do. You have given yourself away.

And the Biden campaign has rejected his endorsement so it means very little


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Bullshit. You love Spencer because he believes what you do. You have given yourself away.
> 
> And the Biden campaign has rejected his endorsement so it means very little


The Trump campaign rejected David Dukes endorsement and the Trump administration condemned white nationalists and neo Nazis and that didn't matter to anyone. 

Show me where I ever expressed anything positive about Richard Spencer. You're delusional as usual.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> The Trump campaign rejected David Dukes endorsement and the Trump administration condemned white nationalists and neo Nazis and that didn't matter to anyone.
> 
> Show me where I ever expressed anything positive about Richard Spencer. You're delusional as usual.


“Good people on both sides”. That’s not rejecting white nationalism. As for you, no point as you would accuse me of taking it out of context. So I guess you get to be painted with that brush fairly.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> “Good people on both sides”. That’s not rejecting white nationalism. As for you, no point as you would accuse me of taking it out of context. So I guess you get to be painted with that brush fairly.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311334676200673281
You're so dishonest. 

This is why people shouldn't play the "disavow x!" game. Even if you do it, they'll just pretend you didn't.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The SS is already following out on their marching orders and call to action by the sitting president 









Proud Boy arrested in Portland on assault and gun charges -- hours after Trump refused to denounce group


Portland police arrested a Proud Boy member hours after President Donald Trump sent a signal of support to the right-wing group.Alan Swinney was charged with multiple counts of assault, along with pointing a firearm at another, unlawful use of a weapon and unlawful use of tear gas and remains...




www.rawstory.com






White Demostic Terrorists have been the #1 threat in the USA for a while according to the FBI and all serious studies and Trump just emboldened and encouraged these types 

Dangerous times


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311334676200673281
> You're so dishonest.
> 
> This is why people shouldn't play the "disavow x!" game. Even if you do it, they'll just pretend you didn't.


Very Alinskyesque of you. Trump did an about face after that. So he never meant it, thus as far as I’m concerned he never said it. 

Typical liberal Trumpocrat.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311366290481778688
At the end of the day I do not expect my state to flip, but holy fuck. My vote might actually matter this year.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> The SS is already following out on their marching orders and call to action by the sitting president
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The FBI is wrong, as usual. 

And that article is a joke. They try to make it sound like this incident happened after Trump's comments, and you even fell for the dishonest framing yourself. This incident occurred in August.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> The FBI is wrong, as usual.
> 
> And that article is a joke. They try to make it sound like this incident happened after Trump's comments, and you even fell for the dishonest framing yourself. This incident occurred in August.


I disagree about the FBI. 

With Trumps cheerleading and divisive rhetoric, we've seen a huge surge in crimes, incidents and membership numbers within white supremacist groups 

Ppl in the cities and suburbs should definitely be reporting any suspicious white males and arming themselves for the responses to the dog whistles Trump has put out there 


Dangerous times indeed


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> Ppl in the cities and suburbs should definitely be reporting any suspicious white males and arming themselves for the responses to the dog whistles Trump has put out there


Yeah, *that's *the threat.  You are so disconnected from reality.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Yeah, *that's *the threat.  You are so disconnected from reality.


Really solid argument 

I concede


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not obligated to make an argument when no arguments have been presented to me.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> I'm not obligated to make an argument when no arguments have been presented to me.


The argument was that based on law enforcement studies that were conducted nation wide by multiple agencies, white supremacists are the single largest terrorist threat in the USA 

You then countered with "nuh uh i don't believe that", which is um an argument I guess? 

I then gave reasoning for them having that designation 

You responded with more "nuh uh"s

I then conceded under the weight of your arguments


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311389597344116737
Very true!

One of the leaders of the Proud Boys speaks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311373676965539840
B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but Chris Wallace told me the Proud Boys are white supremacists? Why would white supremacists want white supremacist groups labeled as terrorists? adjhjadhjgajfbhjgb


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311177673083949061

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311215635003777024
The Proud Boys should sue for defamation. Just as Kyle Rittenhouse will. Time for these liars to pay a price.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Well if Frank with 3000 followers and a Twitter feed full of far right rhetoric tweets a short clip of a proud boy saying they're not the thing that federal law enforcement analysts designated them as, then surely thats the case

If only there were anything to counter that

Like maybe having known skinhead militants caught in their ranks committing crimes









Far-right skinheads join Proud Boys in assaulting protesters in New York City following Gavin McInnes event


Proud Boys and far-right skinheads were caught on video singling out and attacking protesters in New York City Friday night.




www.splcenter.org





Or being classified as a hate group ...









FBI now classifies far-right Proud Boys as 'extremist group', documents say


Group is now designated ‘with ties to white nationalism’ according to report produced by Washington law enforcement




www.theguardian.com






by everyone who analyzes and monitors these things









Proud Boys


Subscribe to the Sounds Like Hate podcast to learn more about hate groups like the Proud Boys. Established in the midst of the 2016 presidential election by VICE Media co-founder Gavin McInnes, the Proud Boys are self-described “Western chauvinists” who adamantly deny any connection to the...




www.splcenter.org






Or if proud boys members were found to be organizing white nationalist rallies








Proud Boys members sentenced to prison for violent clash with antifa


Maxwell Hare, 27, and John Kinsman, 40, had been convicted of attempted gang assault, attempted assault and riot in August.




www.nbcnews.com






> Former Proud Boys member Jason Kessler helped organize the 2017 white nationalist “Unite the Right” rally in Charlottesville, Virginia, where a rallygoer slammed his car into a crowd of counter-protesters, killing anti-racist activist Heather Heyer.




But nah. Frank on Twitter and a proud boy said different.










The Montreal Gazette (A conservative newspaper) today . 


The world is watching and even those of similar political ideologies are disgusted with Trumps dog whistling 

Truly a dangerous and sad moment in American History 

New lows 

Dangerous times indeed


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Solid article on an issue Joe Biden brought up last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311043529297276929
It is rather shocking the degree to which this story was blasted all over the world with nary any "real-world" support. Brings to mind how those who disagreed with the project to invade Iraq in 2003 over, say, a nonexistent nuclear weapons program were labeled as the "reality-based community" apart from the neoconservative propagandizing.

Presidential Debate Opener Drops Sharply From 2016’s Record High In Early Numbers; ABC Tops Nets In First Trump-Biden Showdown No matchup will ever have the drawing power of Hillary Clinton vs. Donald Trump. Sad. Kanye West may have to be invited to the next debates to make them triple threats.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Typical Vince's Idea. Same old shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Donald Trump, the incumbent, is now 7-8 points down in every meaningful national poll. 

Even Rasmussen is flipping with Trump's lead from a few short weeks ago annihilated and him down "bigly." 

This is looking like the biggest landslide since Bill Clinton defeated Bob Dole. Dole was the last presidential nominee of either major political party to be down by so many points at the end of September. 

Joe Biden is leading Trump by either 1 or 2 points in almost all polling in Georgia, and Arizona and South Carolina--the latter of which is being galvanized in part by the very real clear and present danger to Lindsey Graham, who is presently tied in practically all polls in the Senate race against Black Democrat challenger Jaime Harrison.









Poll finds Trump, Biden in statistical dead heat in South Carolina


A new poll finds President Trump and Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden statistically tied in South Carolina, which has not gone for the Democratic nominee in more than 40 years.




thehill.com













Graham neck and neck with challenger in South Carolina Senate race: poll


Sen.




thehill.com













New poll finds Biden narrowly leading Trump in Georgia


A new poll finds Democratic nominee Joe Biden with a narrow lead over President Trump in Georgia, which has not gone for the Democratic presidential candidate in nearly 30 years.




thehill.com





Arizona predictably moving toward the blue column:









Why Arizona Is Tilting Blue: ‘The State’s Clearly in Motion’


If Joe Biden wins the state, it would be only the second time a Democratic presidential candidate has done so since 1952. But Arizona has been trending more friendly to the party for years.




www.nytimes.com













Arizona man who voted Trump in 2016 switching vote to Biden after wife died of COVID-19


A retired Air Force veteran in Arizona who voted for President Trump in the 2016 election announced on Monday that he will be casting his vote for Democratic nominee Joe Biden in November after the man’s wife died o




thehill.com


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

According to a CSPAN poll with over 300,000 votes, an overwhelming majority consider Trump the victor of last night's debate. This falls in line with what the Telemundo poll showed.










What's even more remarkable is that Trump wasn't trying to "win" last night. As I mentioned in an earlier post, and as Dan Bongino brought up today, Trump's strategy last night was to expose Biden as weak while dividing the left. He succeeded on both. Biden pissed off the Bernie/AOC lunatics while looking overpowered by Trump.

Trump landslide on the way.



Chip Kelly said:


> The Montreal Gazette (A conservative newspaper) today .
> 
> 
> The world is watching and even those of similar political ideologies are disgusted with Trumps dog whistling
> ...


Trump has disavowed white supremacy over 20 times while in office.






For those of you who don't understand how the media plays their game, it goes like this . . .

By continuously asking Donald Trump to disavow white supremacy, the media creates the illusion that he never has, which creates the illusion that he supports them.

Naive people fall for this illusion, and the "Trump is a racist!" myth grows, which in turn leads to racial division. This is where we're currently at.

You people need to read this as many times as necessary to get it to sink in: The media is dishonest and evil. They lie to you to control you. *Quit letting it happen.*

Until people wake up to these uncomfortable truths, our world will remain chaotic.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Trump has disavowed white supremacy over 20 times while in office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Proud boys stand back and stand by"
-Trump 9/29/20


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Reliable polls show that Biden won the debate — so those aren’t what Trump’s allies are highlighting*



https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/09/30/reliable-polls-show-that-biden-won-debate-so-those-arent-what-trumps-allies-are-highlighting/





> A good rule of thumb for a poll is that if anyone can weigh in on it and can encourage other people to participate as well (i.e. a Twitter poll), it’s not going to yield a useful result. When Telemundo announced the results of its informal Twitter survey, it deliberately pointed out that the results weren’t scientific, slightly moderating the uselessness of sharing such information in the first place.





> In short order, scientific polls from reputable outlets were released. While White House press secretary Kayleigh McEnany decided to share the results of a CNN reporter asking an on-air focus group whom they planned to support, the network’s actual poll, conducted with SSRS, offered a much bleaker review of Trump’s performance.
> Sixty percent of respondents in CNN’s real poll thought that former vice president Joe Biden won the debate. Only 28 percent thought that Trump did.





> A poll released by CBS News and conducted by YouGov had a narrower margin of victory for Biden, with 48 percent viewing him as the winner and 41 percent saying that Trump prevailed.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> "Proud boys stand back and stand by"
> -Trump 9/29/20


You're defending a disproven media lie (Trump's never disavowed white supremacy) with another disproven media lie (the Proud Boys are a white supremacist group).

The Proud Boys are a patriotic right-wing group who explicitly reject all forms of racism -- it's literally one of their core values.










Their leader, Enrique Tarrio, is of black Cuban ethnicity.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311335182343876609
Mr. Tarrio once again makes it clear that the Proud Boys reject racism (among other things):


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311184253854650369
Roughly 10% of the Proud Boys memberbase is black:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311364064589869058
And another Proud Boy denouncing white supremacy and the KKK:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311488168026284032

Here's your problem . . .

The same media who told you Trump's never disavowed white supremacy has told you the Proud Boys is a white supremacist group.

And once again, you believed them.

You need to go take a long, hard look in the mirror and ask yourself one critical question: _"why do I continue to let the media manipulate me with lies?"_

Believe me, you're not alone. There are many people here who need to ask themselves the same question. I even had to ask it myself once upon a time.

I figured it out. Let us know once you figure it out, too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It's ridiculous that the Proud Boys have even had to make these disavowals, just because a bunch of hysterical idiots believe everything the corporate media tells them.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Same old playbook of oh we aren't racist even though we are pals with many racists, agree with majority of the positions of racists and hate the same people these racists hate.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Everyone *should hate Antifa and BLM.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile, as the circle jerk on all things Trump continues...Disney is laying off 28,000 workers as their theme parks aren’t all the way back. American Airlines begins furloughs of 16,000 today, but they said they can reverse them provided a new stimulus agreement can be reached. Southwest Airlines is preparing 36,000 pink slips. 

You Trumpocrats want to not talk about how he isn’t a racist? Fine, let’s talk about how he is an absolute failure as president. Let’s talk about how the 2nd quarter GDP has shrunk by 32%. Let’s talk about how he could be the first president to leave office with a negative number for job growth. And let’s talk about how I have to take a pay cut at my job and watch as friends and co-workers are losing their jobs.

All of this because your president, the wonderful person you voted for, failed to do his job. He could have had a plan in place to address the pandemic. He instead did nothing. And now tries to pretend it’s over when it clearly isn’t. Any progress that he might have made in the Economy is gone. Yes, China lied about the virus and covered up. Trump failed to deal with it here and continues to botch it.

Let’s talk about that instead.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Meanwhile, as the circle jerk on all things Trump continues...Disney is laying off 28,000 workers as their theme parks aren’t all the way back. American Airlines begins furloughs of 16,000 today, but they said they can reverse them provided a new stimulus agreement can be reached. Southwest Airlines is preparing 36,000 pink slips.
> 
> You Trumpocrats want to not talk about how he isn’t a racist? Fine, let’s talk about how he is an absolute failure as president. Let’s talk about how the 2nd quarter GDP has shrunk by 32%. Let’s talk about how he could be the first president to leave office with a negative number for job growth. And let’s talk about how I have to take a pay cut at my job and watch as friends and co-workers are losing their jobs.
> 
> ...


I don't think it is fair or wise to use those negative numbers to judge him. The pandemic hit every economy hard due to restriction on travel and crowds. This is just giving his cultists excuses to say everyone else's economies did poorly too so it isn't his fault. A better line of attack is how his administration lacked any urgency to come up with a plan to ease the economic pains of Americans suffering from the economic fallout and contrast it with the swift approval of trillions of dollars of relief to the stock market. They showed they valued paper gains more than workers in their haste to reopen everything without precautions.

Also China did lie, but so did he. He did the same shit he is blaming China for. What is worse is even though China lied, they still took steps after that to control the spread of the virus. He lied and doubled down on the lies because he was so obsessed with wall streets over mainstreet even though he had seen the severity in China and Europe. He is worse than China in the handling of the pandemic. That should be the message. China lied and fked up but they tried to remedy it. He lied and refused to even try to help the people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't think it is fair or wise to use those negative numbers to judge him. The pandemic hit every economy hard due to restriction on travel and crowds. This is just giving his cultists excuses to say everyone else's economies did poorly too so it isn't his fault. A better line of attack is how his administration lacked any urgency to come up with a plan to ease the economic pains of Americans suffering from the economic fallout and contrast it with the swift approval of trillions of dollars of relief to the stock market. They showed they valued paper gains more than workers in their haste to reopen everything without precautions.
> 
> Also China did lie, but so did he. He did the same shit he is blaming China for. What is worse is even though China lied, they still took steps after that to control the spread of the virus. He lied and doubled down on the lies because he was so obsessed with wall streets over mainstreet even though he had seen the severity in China and Europe. He is worse than China in the handling of the pandemic. That should be the message. China lied and fked up but they tried to remedy it. He lied and refused to even try to help the people.


Those statements are true. However, Trump has always touted the economy, the market, and job numbers as well as his minions. He wants the credit when things are wonderful, he gets the blame when things are in the shitter.


----------



## Ladron4wf (Sep 27, 2020)

yeahbaby! said:


> *Reliable polls show that Biden won the debate — so those aren’t what Trump’s allies are highlighting*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/09/30/reliable-polls-show-that-biden-won-debate-so-those-arent-what-trumps-allies-are-highlighting/


Biden mopped the floor with him without even trying. Trump was yelling and ranting and looked unhinged while Biden just sat back and let Trump self destruct.

That's why almost every credible poll has Biden pummeling Trump in that debate.



CamillePunk said:


> *Everyone *should hate Antifa and BLM.


Everyone should hate Trump and his KKK and Proud boys.

Got owned by Biden, as expected.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Good thread from the former secretary of counter terrorism in the DHS explaining why Trump endorsing far right white supremacist groups like the proud boys is so dangerous 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311162053680410624


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311691785186443266
I disavow the Proud Boys for their association with Black Lives Matter.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Meanwhile, as the circle jerk on all things Trump continues...Disney is laying off 28,000 workers as their theme parks aren’t all the way back. American Airlines begins furloughs of 16,000 today, but they said they can reverse them provided a new stimulus agreement can be reached. Southwest Airlines is preparing 36,000 pink slips.
> 
> You Trumpocrats want to not talk about how he isn’t a racist? Fine, let’s talk about how he is an absolute failure as president. Let’s talk about how the 2nd quarter GDP has shrunk by 32%. Let’s talk about how he could be the first president to leave office with a negative number for job growth. And let’s talk about how I have to take a pay cut at my job and watch as friends and co-workers are losing their jobs.
> 
> ...


Does someone want to explain to this gentleman the illogic of both demanding total lock down, as the left has for the past seven months, while also expecting the economy and employment not to tank.

You can have societal lock down, or you can have a booming economy. You can't have both.

What we need more than anything is a president who can rebound the economy once the China virus drama is over. That's something Donald Trump, and certainly not the 47-years-of-failure that is Joe Biden, can do.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I mean seriously, how hard can your life be if you had access to enough food to become Jabba the Hutt? Also clearly never had to walk anywhere or perform any kind of labor. Can't wait to pay for her healthcare!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Does someone want to explain to this gentleman the illogic of both demanding total lock down, as the left has for the past seven months, while also expecting the economy and employment not to tank.
> 
> You can have societal lock down, or you can have a booming economy. You can't have both.
> 
> What we need more than anything is a president who can rebound the economy once the China virus drama is over. That's something Donald Trump, and certainly not the 47-years-of-failure that is Joe Biden, can do.





CamillePunk said:


> I mean seriously, how hard can your life be if you had access to enough food to become Jabba the Hutt? Also clearly never had to walk anywhere or perform any kind of labor. Can't wait to pay for her healthcare!


I know Russian bots aren’t too bright, so I will try to make this as simple as possible.

If Trump acted accordingly and in a timely fashion, we would have most likely not needed to lock down. Things would be back to almost normal. However, Trump failed to do his job and continues to mess it up. It is his failure.

Just to make sure you fully understand, I will repeat it in your native tongue.

Если бы Трамп действовал соответствующим образом и своевременно, нам, скорее всего, не пришлось бы блокировать. Все вернется в нормальное русло. Однако Трамп не справился со своей работой и продолжает ее портить. Это его неудача.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> I know Russian bots aren’t too bright, so I will try to make this as simple as possible.
> 
> If Trump acted accordingly and in a timely fashion, we would have most likely not needed to lock down. Things would be back to almost normal. However, Trump failed to do his job and continues to mess it up. It is his failure.


Can you elaborate on what you mean by acting accordingly and in a timely fashion? And can you do it without resorting to unreasonable levels of hindsight?

For the record, I am, and have been for 5+ months, fully in support of Sweden's model of herd immunity. It's the only reasonable way out.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> I know Russian bots aren’t too bright, so I will try to make this as simple as possible.
> 
> If Trump acted accordingly and in a timely fashion, we would have most likely not needed to lock down. Things would be back to almost normal. However, Trump failed to do his job and continues to mess it up. It is his failure.
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOO that post was directed at the BLM lady that appears to weigh 500 pounds, not you. I have no idea what you look like IRL.

😂😂😂


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311698513932083201
So true.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Can you elaborate on what you mean by acting accordingly and in a timely fashion? And can you do it without resorting to unreasonable levels of hindsight?
> 
> For the record, I am, and have been for 5+ months, fully in support of Sweden's model of herd immunity. It's the only reasonable way out.


FULL lockdown on all international travel to and from the States. The exception is Americans, and stagger returns so that we get people in the country and tested in a timely fashion rather then panic all at once.

Rapid testing ready to go at airports and cruise ports. If need be, send planes to smaller airports. You can have quarantine centers ready to go for those that test positive. You can use hotels and nearby military bases.

Those right there would have solved a lot of the problems. If need be, mask mandates for local areas and localized lockdowns. But you wouldn’t have to lock the whole country down.

And herd immunity would lead to 3 to 10 million deaths. 


CamillePunk said:


> LMAOOOOOO that post was directed at the BLM lady that appears to weigh 500 pounds, not you. I have no idea what you look like IRL.
> 
> 😂😂😂





CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311698513932083201
> So true.


I know otherwise, but won’t take the bait as you snitched on me to the mods. And we elected Trump to do his job. He has failed to do his job. That is true.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> I know otherwise, but won’t take the bait as you snitched on me to the mods. And we elected Trump to do his job. He has failed to do his job. That is true.


I did no such thing, you delusional dingbat. Let the mods call me out if I'm lying.

Perhaps it was Putin!

Also I can prove that that post wasn't at you as it was just a copy+paste of a tweet I had already sent out quote-tweeting the article with the fat BLM bitch with the Proud Boys.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311703033621868544
0 for 2, Bruiser! "I know otherwise."  You don't know a damn thing, as you prove time and time again.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I did no such thing, you delusional dingbat. Let the mods call me out if I'm lying.
> 
> Perhaps it was Putin!
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311704704490057728


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Kelly said:


> Good thread from the former secretary of counter terrorism in the DHS explaining why Trump endorsing far right white supremacist groups like the proud boys is so dangerous


The KKK are a white supremacist organisation. They don't let anyone join unless they are a WASP. The Nation of Islam is a black supremacist organistaion. They espouse the idea that their race is superior to the white race.
The Proud Boys are a right wing organisation. They have members of many races and don't have any racial doctrines. Explain how you came to the conclusion that they are a white-supremacist organisation.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> The KKK are a white supremacist organisation. They don't let anyone join unless they are a WASP. The Nation of Islam is a black supremacist organistaion. They espouse the idea that their race is superior to the white race.
> The Proud Boys are a right wing organisation. They have members of many races and don't have any racial doctrines. Explain how you came to the conclusion that they are a white-supremacist organisation.


By the white nationalists on their ranks That were arrested committing hate crimes. 

Also from the members of proud boys organizing white nationalist rallies 

And the FBI designating them as a hate group 

And the SPLC 

And the department of homeland security 

And listening to Gavin Mcinnes speak 

And watching videos of them committing hate crimes


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Chip Kelly said:


> By the white nationalists on their ranks That were arrested committing hate crimes.
> 
> Also from the members of proud boys organizing white nationalist rallies
> 
> ...


Richard Spencer is voting Biden this year. That doesn't make the democratic party a white supremacist organisation. Nor is the Republican party, even if they do have some racist members. I don't think that is a difficult concept. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ud-boys-are-not-an-extremist-group-after-all/ The FBI admitted they made a mistake. Maybe you should do the same. 

Besides just because someone says it doesn't make it so. Biden described Kyle Rittenhouse as a white supremacist, and Chris Wallace also implied it during the debate. Is that correct? There's no evidence for that. 

Gavin McInnes is not a member of the proud boys. Before you say he was the founder, he also founded vice...

What hate crime was that? Was it white-supremacist in nature? 

I'm not going to defend the proud boys because I don't agree with them and think that they are basically a bunch of violent thugs. A sort of right-wing antifa if you will. But to characterize them as white supremacists is just incorrect and just makes the description lose all meaning. Why would a white supremacist organisation have black members? Why would black members join a white supremacist organisation? I think there are probably many members of the proud boys who are white supremacists, but that doesn't inherently make them a white-supremacist organisation. Especially if the core values of the organisation have nothing to do with race. That is a key difference between a group like the proud boys and the kkk. Or between say a fascist and a national socialist.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> And watching videos of them committing hate crimes


Links, please.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like that petulant behavior during the debate did Trump no favors.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311792223764316165
Same poll from a month ago showed Trump leading 47 to 40


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DaRealNugget said:


> Looks like that petulant behavior during the debate did Trump no favors.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311792223764316165
> Same poll from a month ago showed Trump leading 47 to 40


And more jobs gone. Not just Disney and the Airlines, but companies like Goldman Sachs and Allstate are laying off people. The House passed a $2.2 trillion stimulus package but the Senate is saying no.

On October 12 the Senate meets to begin the nomination process for Amy Coney Barrett. It’s safe to say if no agreement is reached by then we will not see one before the election if at all.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> And more jobs gone. Not just Disney and the Airlines, but companies like Goldman Sachs and Allstate are laying off people. *The House passed a $2.2 trillion stimulus package but the Senate is saying no.*
> 
> On October 12 the Senate meets to begin the nomination process for Amy Coney Barrett. It’s safe to say if no agreement is reached by then we will not see one before the election if at all.


What a shock the senate is blocking a stimulus package.

_*It is hard to imagine a more stupid or more dangerous way of making decisions than by putting those decisions in the hands of people who pay no price for being wrong.*_
_Thomas Sowell_

Sounds so obvious when it's spelled out like that isn't it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hope Hicks has tested positive for COVID. She was with the president Tuesday night at the debates and on Air Force 1 with him for his rally in Minnesota last night. And apparently he told Hannity tonight he has taken a test to determine if he has the virus. He is supposed to quarantine if that’s the case, which would put him out of commission until October 15...the night of the 2nd debate.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The Don and Melania both test positive.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311892190680014849
It's remarkable he hadn't tested positive earlier considering how much he travels and the number of people he's around.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Those statements are true. However, Trump has always touted the economy, the market, and job numbers as well as his minions. He wants the credit when things are wonderful, he gets the blame when things are in the shitter.


I understand where you are coming from but I think it is just something easy for his supporters to sweep under rug. They are still arguing that the economy would have been better if everything stayed open.



BruiserKC said:


> Hope Hicks has tested positive for COVID. She was with the president Tuesday night at the debates and on Air Force 1 with him for his rally in Minnesota last night. And apparently he told Hannity tonight he has taken a test to determine if he has the virus. He is supposed to quarantine if that’s the case, which would put him out of commission until October 15...the night of the 2nd debate.


If someone from his camp passed the virus to anyone from Biden's camp, the optics would be horrible.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The virus is essentially harmless to anyone under 50, but Trump is 74 and mildly overweight, so he's at a moderate risk. That said, he's also a beast with as much energy and stamina as anyone I've ever seen, so he should be fine. Now, if Biden tests positive, then we can start the death watch. He's in terrible shape.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

karma's a bitch.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What I'm seeing from the left right now on Twitter is going to push so, so many undecided voters to the right. This is truly a blessing in disguise.

Who knew the people who gave us Antifa, the KKK, Marxism, and abortion on demand could be so gross and vile.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Hoping they both recover swiftly.

The replies are uh...interesting.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't want Trump to die because he'd get a state funeral and I want to see him die in prison, that said if he gets hoisted on his own petard you couldn't call it anything other than karma. The irony that Trump could be killed by the Trumpvirus that he let kill 211,000 Americans would cause me to die from an overdose of schadenfreude.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What I'm seeing from the left right now on Twitter is going to push so, so many undecided voters to the right. This is truly a blessing in disguise.
> 
> Who knew the people who gave us Antifa, the KKK, Marxism, and abortion on demand could be so gross and vile.


Your side celebrated RBG dying and said she's burning in hell, quit clutching your pearls.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

What if Trump lied?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TerraRising said:


> What if Trump lied?


I think this tweet put it best.  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311914134045425664


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> I think this tweet put it best.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311914134045425664


Yeah, not clicking on some Qanon shit.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Your side celebrated RBG dying and said she's burning in hell, quit clutching your pearls.


Given "my side" is comprised of tens of millions of people, it's inevitable a few bad apples would celebrate her death. However, those people were a very tiny minority. The vast majority on the right were respectful and classy with her death.

With the left, it's the exact opposite. A tiny fraction of leftists are handling this news with class, while the overwhelming majority (95%+, easily) are showing the world -- including those precious undecided voters -- what vile trash they are.

You really need to stop lying, Chris, because I'm going to call you out for it every single time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It is what it is.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

As I said, this has the chance to turn into a huge opportunity for Trump.

1. There's no way any sane, reasonable, moral human being could see how the left is reacting and view them as anything other than hideous monsters. The people celebrating this news are the *exact* same people who celebrate burning down businesses, police officers being killed, etc. The left tried desperately to hide who they are behind a mask of decency, but their ugliness always breaks through -- everyone sees it.

2. Trump recovering in two weeks will make him look incredibly powerful, and even more alpha against the weak, frail, scared & confused Biden. He could even credit HCQ and point the finger at those on the left who fought so hard against it. The left is already tossing out conspiracy theories about this scenario.

Either way, unless Trump dies (very low probability), this will be a huge blessing for him.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Given "my side" is comprised of tens of millions of people, it's inevitable a few bad apples would celebrate her death. However, those people were a very tiny minority. The vast majority on the right were respectful and classy with her death.
> 
> With the left, it's the exact opposite. A tiny fraction of leftists are handling this news with class, while the overwhelming majority (95%+, easily) are showing the world -- including those precious undecided voters -- what vile trash they are.
> 
> You really need to stop lying, Chris, because I'm going to call you out for it every single time.


I'm the liar? You just suggested that 60M+ liberals (the overwhelming majority) have weighed in, said something inappropriate, and that you've read tens of millions of responses in the last hour. 

I'm guessing what you really meant is of the at most couple hundred tweets you've read, that you assume those people saying negative things are liberals. There are independents and Republicans who hate Trump too, have you heard of the Lincoln Project?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm the liar? You just suggested that 60M+ liberals (the overwhelming majority) have weighed in, said something inappropriate, and that you've read tens of millions of responses in the last hour.
> 
> I'm guessing what you really meant is of the at most couple hundred tweets you've read, that you assume those people saying negative things are liberals. There are independents and Republicans who hate Trump too, have you heard of the Lincoln Project?


I was clearly talking about people on Twitter, not the population as a whole. Good Lord . . . you can't be this stupid. This has to be an act.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Someone might want to get Joe Biden tested ASAP.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311680145443508224
I wouldn't be surprised if the Trump staff caught the virus from the Biden staff. The question is, if Biden tested positive, would the media keep a lid on it to protect him?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I was clearly talking about people on Twitter, not the population as a whole. Good Lord . . . you can't be this stupid. This has to be an act.


And people on Twitter make up the majority of liberals?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> And people on Twitter make up the majority of liberals?












If I'm looking at 1,000 left-wing Twitter accounts, and 950 are celebrating the Trumps testing positive for coronavirus, it's probably safe to say it's a trend amongst leftists, unless you want to make some bizarre argument that leftists on Twitter are fundamentally different than leftists off of Twitter.

I mean, just look at the first leftist reply to the news here:



DaRealNugget said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> karma's a bitch.


This is who the left is.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

I absolutely hate the vile piece of shit, but I wish him and his wife a quick and full recovery.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> If I'm looking at 1,000 left-wing Twitter accounts, and 950 are celebrating the Trumps testing positive for coronavirus, it's probably safe to say it's a trend amongst leftists, unless you want to make some bizarre argument that leftists on Twitter are fundamentally different than leftists off of Twitter.
> 
> I mean, just look at the first leftist reply to the news here:
> 
> ...


Yet I wasn't able to extrapolate the tons of RBG in hell posts to the right, why is that?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yet I wasn't able to extrapolate the tons of RBG in hell posts to the right, why is that?


You're missing the point.

The overwhelming majority of Tweets from the right on RBG's passing were classy and respectful -- only a small percentage were tasteless.

With the Trump coronavirus news, it's the exact opposite: it's almost entirely tasteless vulgarity.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of Tweets from the right on RBG's passing were classy and respectful -- only a small percentage were tasteless.
> 
> With the Trump coronavirus news, it's the exact opposite: it's almost entirely tasteless vulgarity.


The overwhelming majority of tweets YOU saw were classy, the overwhelming majority that I saw weren't, unless either of us read millions and millions of tweets, who can say whose perception is correct?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Someone might want to get Joe Biden tested ASAP.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311680145443508224
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Trump staff caught the virus from the Biden staff. The question is, if Biden tested positive, would the media keep a lid on it to protect him?





WrestleFAQ said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> The overwhelming majority of Tweets from the right on RBG's passing were classy and respectful -- only a small percentage were tasteless.
> 
> With the Trump coronavirus news, it's the exact opposite: it's almost entirely tasteless vulgarity.


So, the next step is you will say the Biden camp deliberately spread it to Trump? Sweet eight pound, six ounce sweet baby Jesus Trumpocrats are detached from reality.

And Ginsburg was highly respected across the board. She and Scalia became good friends and are up in heaven right now enjoying the opera over a bottle of wine. Trump could have had that respect across the aisle but he pissed that opportunity away a long time ago.

I don’t wish death on anyone, but I have no sympathy for the president or the First Lady. And it’s a “too little, too late” moment. He could have taken this seriously months ago, not to mention how many people are at risk thanks to his carelessness.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if neither of them have it and it's the ultimate political stunt. "Get covid", deflect/avoid backlash from debate, recover within 14 days and hammer the message it's somewhat overhyped/he's a tough guy. Maybe he's already had Putin's vaccine.

On the other I wouldn't be shocked if he has it and it takes longer than 14 days to recover. He's a pale balding fat guy in his mid 70's with a history of high stress enterprises and playboy lifestyle.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Pences apparently have reported they have tested negative. The Bidens, Treasury Secretary Mnuchin and Speaker Pelosi have been or will be tested and await results. RNC Chair Ronna McDaniel has tested positive, Jared and Ivanka Kushner have tested negative. 

It’s obvious the White House tried to hide this. How many were exposed? Was Amy Coney Barrett exposed? Her family was at her press release, and she has been meeting with officials.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> Richard Spencer is voting Biden this year. That doesn't make the democratic party a white supremacist organisation. Nor is the Republican party, even if they do have some racist members. I don't think that is a difficult concept.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...ud-boys-are-not-an-extremist-group-after-all/ The FBI admitted they made a mistake. Maybe you should do the same.
> 
> ...


Not sure why you asked for reasons and then went on a bunch of non sequiturs .

Biden didn't shout out Richard Spencer and ask his ppl to stand by, and then ask for his "army " to intimidate voters at the polls.

Yeah Gavin Mcinnes started vice and was forced out because of his extreme and provocative views

He's Canadian. I know far more about him and the proud boys than you do


The Canadian chapter has repeatedly interrupted and attacked indigenous ppls and Muslim events. They're a hate group.

The proud boys were banned from your country because they're a hate group

The splc, fbi, and department of homeland security all designate them as such

That "retraction" is several years old and related to a lawsuit.


You clearly don't know much about any of this. This would be like me telling you about aboriginal and Australian relations


I know proud boys . Every single one I know is a racist piece of shit who comes from a racist family. Every last one. That's real world. Not a photo opp or 5 second clip or tweet that you read or see on the other side of the world


Isn't it funny that they continuously have white supremacists in their ranks get outted. Why do you think that is ?


You don't know what you're talking about and just rambled on with a bunch of nonsense. You're trying to argue just for the sake of doing it]


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311778443713970178
The right continues to try and rig the Election and commit fraud. Great news that these criminals are being caught. 

These racist and fraudulent tactics by the right need to be called by the top republicans 

They won't though


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

I can see why my initial reaction to the covid news could seem callous, so I'd like to rephrase it. I hope Melania has a safe and speedy recovery.

As for Trump, die bitch die hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump will recover from COVID. Bernie will never recover from being a massive cuck.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312024848533778445

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312056745024339968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312068122095087617


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Honestly that's good news. There's no way Biden could survive it given his general health.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311980827941707776
😂 Honestly though...Trump came off very disloyal and weak here, condemning people who aren't even white supremacists, merely because the hysterical corporate media and the left wanted him to. Perhaps the moment of weakness impacted his immune system, or he said this in a state of COVID-induced delirium. Difficult to say.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312090164924215298


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Trumps obesity has been a real talking point today

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311951455780298752
Lotta worried ppl about how obese he is 

Being so obese it's potentially very fatal in this situation 

Obese


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm only posting this because there are still low-information posters who believe CNN is a legitimate news organization.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312123848947462145
Keeping the Trump family in my thoughts.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

7


CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312123848947462145
> Keeping the Trump family in my thoughts.


His body is probably having trouble fighting the disease because of the obesity


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312142224298135552


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Trump’s Coronavirus Is Another Jolt of Uncertainty for Investors


The president’s disclosure meant extra worry. One expert said: “It’s just par for the course this year.”




www.nytimes.com






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1311899514962280450


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

They don’t just fly you to Walter Reed out of mere precaution. I hope I’m wrong but this is far more serious than they are letting on.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> They don’t just fly you to Walter Reed out of mere precaution. I hope I’m wrong but this is far more serious than they are letting on.


I hate to use, overuse, or misuse this/these word/words but this is either surreal, ironic, or both.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312156768575733760
Trump walks!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312156176377810944


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312158400352972800
Seems to be in good condition and spirits. Great news! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312158870895173632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312159701203734528
😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

If the Trump campaign plays their cards right, they can really turn this into a big positive headed into November 3rd. This has really humanized Trump, while their vile reactions have dehumanized the left. It's plain as day who the babyface and the heels are.

Trump needs to continue presenting a tough-but-tender side, and he needs to use his own beating the virus as a rallying cry to the whole country beating it. He then needs to highlight how he'll take the economy back to the heights it reached before the China virus damaged it. These two things can be the focal point of the October 15th debate.

Don't blow this opportunity.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Morbidly obese


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312178864177569792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312184139827703808


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

C'mon obesity! Let's go!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> *Morbidly obese


What do you mean? He's a svelte 239 lbs according to his alcoholic, pill popping doctor Ronnie Jackson.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312214949658152960
Looks like that Rose Garden event for ACB's nomination might have become a super spreader event.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312233807991496704
Love!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312233807991496704
> Love!


Strength + tenderness.

Excellent first move, Mr. President.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaRealNugget said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312214949658152960
> Looks like that Rose Garden event for ACB's nomination might have become a super spreader event.


Whoever was the person that brought the virus to the GOP leadership is surely shitting his or her pants right now and hoping contact tracing fail to identify them.









Chris Wallace: Trump arrived too late to be tested in Ohio before debate, relied on 'honor system'


Fox News anchor Chris Wallace said President Trump did not arrive in Cleveland ahead of the first presidential debate in time to get tested in Ohio before the event took place.




thehill.com







> “[The Trump family] didn’t arrive until Tuesday afternoon. So for them to get tested, there wouldn’t have been enough time to have the test and have the debate at 9:00 that night. They didn’t show up until 3:00, 4:00, 5:00 in the afternoon. There was an honor system when it came to the people that came into the hall from the two campaigns.”


LOL trusting this guy with a honor system. If he really choose to arrive late so that he can't test positive before the debate, then it is wildly irresponsible.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The proud boys really hired a black woman to stand beside thèm and say she was the leader of a BLM chapter 

You'll literally believe anything that someone from the far right tweets 
You guys are fucking idiots


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> What are you smoking? New York was crying for more help early on in the pandemic that was met with states should buy their own medical supplies. The federal government encouraged states to compete with each other to stock up on emergency supplies and seized them from some states when they did as told.
> 
> He didn't stop flights from China. He stopped Chinese citizens from entering China. I'll give you that he did stop travel to and fro Europe. However he messed up the announcement too because he can't even read a prompter correctly, leading to confusion in the initial few hours. It wasn't a mistake in hindsight to allow states to make their own rules. It was deliberate to let the blue states or states with democratic governors suffer so his political opponents look bad in handling the crisis. Almost like the idiots in charge didn't know virus don't care about man-made borders and can travel from state to state without a uniform policy.
> 
> China locked the fk down on Wuhan man. No other countries or cities went to that drastic a measure. Between that or simply wearing a cloth mask when interacting with people not living with me to slow the spread of the virus, the choice is simple.


You're wrong. He sent the Navy ship to NY which idiot Cuomo barely used. He had another new hospital built. He loaded them with ventilators that they never even needed. Cuomo even praised how cooperative he was being. Then Cuomo signed the nursing home executive order, DeBlasio told people to keep using the subways and keep going to restaurants and the rest is history. POTUS got them what they needed. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MEMS said:


> You're wrong. He sent the Navy ship to NY which idiot Cuomo barely used. He had another new hospital built. He loaded them with ventilators that they never even needed. Cuomo even praised how cooperative he was being. Then Cuomo signed the nursing home executive order, DeBlasio told people to keep using the subways and keep going to restaurants and the rest is history. POTUS got them what they needed.
> 
> Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


The navy ships were barely used because they refused to take in covid patients. They were there to take in non-covid patients that needed hospitalizations but with everyone on soft lockdown, the demand for such beds from simple procedures were thankfully reduced. Not needing the extra ventilators is a good thing. Planning for the worst and not reaching it should be commended. New York was crying out for basic PPEs for their hospitals but the administration ignored it until he got them to kiss the ring. The nursing home order is on Cuomo and he needs to be shit on just as much as the president's failure to take this seriously. 

As far as we know traveling in subways has not been shown to be a high risk of transmission so that is the level of risk they needed to accept to keep transportation in the state functioning somewhat. The restaurants thing is unacceptable though if that was made after Europe's cases were spiking. But it is understandable to try to keep the economy running if he made that comment before. Hell, the president wants everything to reopen ASAP without precautions even AFTER all we have seen. Are you seriously going to bitch about DeBlasio on this while the guy you are defending is even more cavalier about this even after New York?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

We don't get this gift from the commies in China and this would've been a landslide Trump victory the likes we haven't seen since Reagan. 

Economy, always the number one issue was humming a long like we've never seen. The tax cuts to corporations brought so many back that ran away under Obama. The slashing of the endless suffocating regulations Obama out put on small business had record setting results for small business entrepreneurs and owners. Middle class tax cuts had consumer confidence at record highs. Stock market record highs had 401ks bursting. 

You want a party in control that not only tolerates but encourages the destruction and violence we've seen the last 4 months? Go ahead and count the millions of dollars of damage, lives lost, lives destroyed by looting, police stations/churches being burned. Easy choice for any mature adult with a brain. We need strong law enforcement or we don't have a chance. With close to a million police officers of course you will have some bad apples but 98% of our police are the best of our society and deserve to go home to their families safe after their shift. 

Illegal immigration way down. We love immigrants, LEGAL immigrants. Biden will be weak on the border which means more violent crime and more of the drugs killing our kids. 

Illegal immigration down also means good things for the black community. They feel the brunt of the jobs lost. Speaking of the black community, this is the first president we've had since Kennedy that has actually come thru on the promises to make their lives better. Opportunity zone and a friendly small business climate brought record low unemployment for blacks and Hispanics. First president to make funding for HBCUs PERMANENT. Right, it wasn't Obama/Biden, it was Trump. And of course the first step act that is giving so many unfairly sentenced black Americans a chance to reduce their sentence or get out of prison and get a second chance. Ironically it was the legislation sponsored by Biden in the 90s that led to the unfair sentences. I can give you a handful of racist Biden quotes before you can give me one from Trump. 

We're out of the Paris climate crap thank God. We don't need to be paying billions for other countries to follow some ridiculous guidelines. We can do it ourselves and save that $. And millennials, I'm sorry to break the news that you've been lied to. The world is not ending in 12 or 10 or whatever stupid number AOC made up this week if we don't ACT NOW. 

Covid has been horrible. I'll be the first to say he could appear to be more sensitive about it. But that's not his style. Sure a guy like Bush or Obama would be more compassionate but I guarantee neither would've done more in that speed Trump did. Medical equipment was depleted but it won't be ever again because of how we mobilized. He sent naval ships, he built hospitals, sent money and equipment. This was immediately politicized and the CNNs of the world frothed at the mouth that this could hurt Trump. Anyone who is dumb enough to think that Trump could've done more to stop this and save lives is just a partisan fool. When he was shutting down travel from China and being called a racist for it, Democrats were attempting a phony impeachment. When he was shutting down Europe, Pelosi and DeBlasio were telling citizens to keep going out. For every expert that tells you masks work, I can match with an expert saying they don't. How we aren't united in this against China for doing this to the world is just stunning to me. TDS at it's finest. 

Trade deals where we were getting killed were ripped up and redone to be more America-friendly. The biggest is the historically awful deal with Iran. We don't need to pay terrorists billions so they wont hurt us. We can rebuild our military to AMERICAN levels and be proud that no country would be foolish enough to ever consider threatening us. Top terrorists don't stand a chance against Trump as seen with the 2 big kills, Iran not daring to retaliate, and ISIS being crushed. Look at the historic Abraham accord just signed. American diplomats said something like that would never be possible. NK is no longer even a topic. 4 years ago we were positive war would be inevitable. 

We aren't going to sniff socialized health care or any other hints of socialism. You want socialism, go to Venezuela and if you think they thought what happened to them can't happen here, go read some of the testimonials. 

Trump has done more in 47 months than Biden has in 47 years. No Biden supporter could ever write a post like this because he's been a career goof He was a laughing stock, 2 time failed presedential candidate until Obama Old man Joe is typical DC. Say and do anything to get elected, do nothing once you're in. Get your deadbeat son rich for doing and knowing nothing. 

I'm done. Sure the guy is rough around the edges but he loves this country and if you're an American, no matter what side, he will fight for you. Can't say the same about any other politician I've seen in a long time. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

And the ultimate promise he kept is his appointment of constitutionalist judges to the courts. I believe around 200. Plus what will soon be his 3rd supreme court justice. This was one of the TOP reasons he was elected and he has delivered more on this than we could have ever dreamed. 


Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Imagine thinking Donald Trump is fighting for the average American 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312376912912805889
they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming

edit: aaaaaaand they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312416381758050305


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312424326788976641


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The whole Republican party coming down with covid is such a perfect snapshot of the idiocy that the far right and Trump has injected

The right as a whole, has spent so much time misleading ppl, and complaining about shutdowns and masks etc

Now they're all catching it and it's like seeing Cartman catch his comeuppance at the end of a south park episode


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Don't die in a hospital Donnie, wait until prison.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312420471317569538
This is fucking disgusting 

Who knows how many ppl he infected with this recklessness 

He should be arrested and charged


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He should be impeached again before the Election for this 

Like I'm at a loss for words for how fucking cowardly and disgusting this is 

He should be handcuffed to his hospital bed


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312436585007251457
You don't get supplied oxygen for a mild case.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312215507433517057


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312437143940198400


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312442681662926850

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312443979321896960


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312442195509563392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312449034154504192


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312368469329862658


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312424664048848896


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

In a case of perfect timing, just as Chip Kelly goes on a fake news tweet spree, Molly Hemingway tweeted a handy little checklist on how to spot fake news.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312426386590662661


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312488937844166656
He's a potential murderer at this point


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312496667510231040


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312525833505058816
Excellent messaging here. Doesn't acknowledge the negativity from the irrelevant and soulless nihilists. Justifies his approach regarding being out and about rather than locking himself in a room all day and only working 20 minutes a day like certain people as leadership, and he's right. Holing up like rats is no way to live. It may appeal to those who are cowardly and see no point to existence beyond merely subsisting, but not to a man like President Trump. According to those who have spoken with him and his caregivers the biggest obstacle to his recovery has been his inability to simply lay down for more than 20 minutes and not do anything.  Typical Trump, always on the hustle. Love this man, and hoping like hell that he recovers swiftly and fully.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

He was rambling and looks like he's really struggling to breath 

Doesn't look good at all. 


Scary times


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312529222884184064
So true!


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact that he's unable to stand or wear a properly buttoned shirt is very telling 

Commendable for him to put on a brave , albeit very pale face but he's clearly in the thick of it 


No orange glow. Very pale, struggling for air and unable to button up a shirt due to a fever 

I think he's going to be in for a rough go over the next week or so. 50/50 imo at this point


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Very weird edit after he says therapeutics. Either that or some sort of mini stroke?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312528580836909057
This video may have been a bad idea. There's all sorts of signs here that he's really struggling. Not sure if now is the best time to present this level of weakness


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Chip Kelly said:


> Very weird edit after he says therapeutics. Either that or some sort of mini stroke?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312528580836909057
> This video may have been a bad idea. There's all sorts of signs here that he's really struggling. Not sure if now is the best time to present this level of weakness


IMO I think he's looking to gain sympathy from people who are on the fence with him. That was probably the most humble I've ever seen or heard him be. Trust Me. I wish my suspicions didn't go there. But he has too much a track record of being a very manipulative con man to be trusted.

I don't necessarily doubt he has the virus, but I also don't doubt for a second that his campaign advisors told him to be extremely gracious and very thankful for the camera. He lost some support on Tuesday night be being an obnoxious bully and attacking his opponent's children.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312425510794919936


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Lindsay Graham got horrendously embarrassed in the SC Senate debate 

Holy fuck lol. These clips on Twitter are hilarious 


Very bad week for the right. Just getting smashed at every possible angle 

The right used to be good at debating. I think it's Trump and the far right causing this chasim of debate ability. 

Those Twitter echo chamber discussion tactics don't work so well in actual debates


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312557731149086720


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/518424184008237056

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/525431218910027776


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312585813448888321
Fake News caught doing the usual.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Another update on the President's health:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312560078717943809
It sounds like he's doing uncommonly well given the circumstances. It seems his immune system is as strong and energetic as the rest of him. It also looks like the October 15th debate will go on as a planned. It sure will be awkward for the left when the president, coming off this allegedly horrific illness, looks and sounds healthier than his challenger.

Speaking of his challenger, a new video is making the rounds of Biden spewing a level of racism that would make the KKK blush. He even uses the hard N word multiple times. I won't post the video here, as I don't believe this forum is the right place for such a shocking level of racism. Still, I do wonder: Will Biden be asked about this during the debate? The American people need to know that this ugly, troubling part of Biden is in the past.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312590918915108866
Legend.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

If Trump is doing so well, why are there no spokespeople appearing on the Sunday talk shows? Not to mention the administration’s health experts have pulled out of any segments planned? If he was doing so well you know his minions would be all over the airwaves bragging.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312533325215531009
It's jarring to watch the life fade away from a man in real time like this


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312590918915108866
> Legend.


Fantastic framing. Just like that, a negative is flipped into a positive. Unstoppable strength and energy for the American people. *Wow!*

. . . meanwhile, Biden's calling it a day at 9am.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Nice to see Mr President Mr Donald Trump doing so well looking healthy with his natural coloring along with his trademark voice of confidence that let's you know he's capable of steering the ship just fine from wherever he is. Donald Trump is strong, so strong that when he walks into the forest the bears run away. If I were ever on the fence about voting for Trump this exhibition of courage and fortitude have sealed my decision. Four more years of keeping America great again... and then again with our 8 years to look forward to with Mike Pence.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

A tough decision to Make, but ultimately the correct one 

Bravo 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312628486121586688


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

what a legend

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312587904015835142

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312616578773446656
He's playing make believe and contaminating all sorts of shit and putting ppl at risk to write his name on blank pieces of paper and do photo shoots


How are you that insecure. Super embarrassing


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Abhorrent man. Hard to believe he has so many supporters.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

*Post Debate Shows Race Narrowing, Trump Closing the Gap With Biden in Latest Poll - Red State*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312080059117776900


Nick Arama said:


> One of the more accurate polls in in 2016, one of the few that gave President Donald Trump a chance, was the IBD/TIPP poll.
> 
> They’re out with a new poll and it has some good news for President Donald Trump.
> 
> It shows that post the debate, the national race has tightened considerably. The poll went from early September where they had Joe Biden up by 8 points at 49% to 41%, to now Biden only being up by 2.7 points, 48.6% to 45.9% among likely voters. It’s been a consistent trend toward Trump.


Taking into account these polls tend to oversample democrats, and how Trump supporters are significantly less likely to reveal who they're voting for due to fear of left-wing bigotry, and it's safe to say Trump has the lead.

It's time for Biden supporters to start getting nervous. _Real nervous._


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312782370748149763
He'll be out soon.  COVID blown the fuck out.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes a discharge means he's beat it 

It's crazy how easily ppl can be mentally beaten into submission and ignorance 

The spirit squad really thinks this a 24 hour flu LOL 

He'll more than likely suffer from this for the rest of his life


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Herman Cain was getting better too, and then he was dead 2 days later...

Even if he survives, he's fucked come November 3rd. There's a highly likely chance, given his age and general health, he'll have lingering conditions for weeks if not months after. That last debate which he fumbled might be the only debate we get this year, and he desperately needs a comeback kid moment, otherwise Biden is on track to a landslide victory.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312739251130376192

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312742026081959936
EL. OH. EL. How do you lose seniors by such a large margin as a Republican?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312780529717194754


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312782034838974465


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DaRealNugget said:


> Herman Cain was getting better too, and then he was dead 2 days later...
> 
> Even if he survives, he's fucked come November 3rd. There's a highly likely chance, given his age and general health, he'll have lingering conditions for weeks if not months after. That last debate which he fumbled might be the only debate we get this year, and he desperately needs a comeback kid moment, otherwise Biden is on track to a landslide victory.
> 
> ...


Easy to lose the generally financially secure old timers when you've spent most of the year advocating the economy and herd immunity over a disease which predominantly affects that generation.

It seems to me he's pissed off a sizeable number of the 62 million who voted for him in 2016. Yet done nothing to bring onboard the the 100 million who didn't. He has no big gimmick to sell: no end of Vietnam, no War on Terror, no booming economy, no fresh agenda, no first of something. Already played the border wall and America first angle. Feels a very Carter '80 situation, where the incumbent loses 15% of their audience.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312868365963272192
Awesome!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312867897459564545


Honestly everyone bitching about Trump not being "cautious" (such a feminine complaint but I digress) really does come off this way. Were y'all complaining about Antifa and BLM going around in large mobs and getting in people's faces? No. So shut the fuck up already. Trump has much more important reasons to be out and about than these communist thugs. Have y'all REALLY just been sitting alone in your homes doing nothing with anyone during all of COVID? Sad if true, but somehow I doubt it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312871645850214400
So true! 😂


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312874417878265857

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312874989268488195

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312873703265370112


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


>


It's expected from the media, but the folks who allow themselves to get deceived time and time again really have no excuse at this point. Smarten up! Stop trying to kick the football already!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312886102475247622
They are as entitled as they are full of shit.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The conditioning is so fascinating 

Trump is making a buffoon of himself daily and is the laughingstock of the whole entire world at the current moment, and his fans cheer it on 

It's really fascinating to watch unfold. The disconnect from reality is cool to see in real time


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312814290143977479
Doubtless will sell like the proverbial hot cakes.

All of those Chuck Norris jokes are about to be updated to "Donald Trump jokes."

Just need late 1990s Jim Ross to show up to breathlessly speak of Trump's "pugnacity" and being the "toughest son of a bitch in the White House, and look there at Barron the Giant, blocking out the sun on the White House lawn, Good God Almighty..."


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chip Kelly said:


> The conditioning is so fascinating
> 
> Trump is making a buffoon of himself daily and is the laughingstock of the whole entire world at the current moment, and his fans cheer it on
> 
> It's really fascinating to watch unfold. The disconnect from reality is cool to see in real time


Imagine having such low self-esteem you base everything you stand for on what the rest of the world thinks.

Imagine having such low self-awareness you think it's the president, not the unhinged conspiracy theorists hoping for his death, who looks like a laughingstock.

Imagine having such low intelligence that you believe years of disproved nonsense from the media, and yet you still think it's other people, not you, who's detached from reality.

Imagine being Chip Kelly.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I can feel the hurt 

Very satisfying


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Countries that aren't America are fake and gay


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> The conditioning is so fascinating
> 
> Trump is making a buffoon of himself daily and is the laughingstock of the whole entire world at the current moment, and his fans cheer it on
> 
> It's really fascinating to watch unfold. The disconnect from reality is cool to see in real time


Hey now, don't discredit his fans outside of America. They don't think he is a laughing stock and like to wave their confederate flags in support of him all over the world too.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Countries that aren't America are fake and gay


Such a statist with your love of imaginary lines on a map


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312923399585517575


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

No release. Still in the hospital 

Covid continues to win


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312906142968930305


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

*HE HAS RISEN*


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

He is a twat.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks unhinged. Imagine if Biden or Hilary tweeted like this in less than an hour in all caps. The conspiracy theorists will run wild with baseless claims.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313131209795473413
I'm sure this will be the narrative now. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312955218418700288


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Whatever they have Trump on must be some good shit. Dextamethasone is known to cause hyperactivity and mania.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

BruiserKC said:


> Whatever they have Trump on must be some good shit. Dextamethasone is known to cause hyperactivity and mania.


Give Pence some before the debate. Might make him less sleep inducing.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313150584007151621
Just incompetence from top to bottom


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And just so I understand, Trump campaign folks made fun of Biden wearing a mask and being responsible in his campaign for months. Now, they are making fun of Biden for not getting COVID and Trump is better at dealing with it? 

LMAO 😂 How stupid can you get?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313167842372661248
So true.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> And just so I understand, Trump campaign folks made fun of Biden wearing a mask and being responsible in his campaign for months. Now, they are making fun of Biden for not getting COVID and Trump is better at dealing with it?
> 
> LMAO 😂 How stupid can you get?


He's probably faking it just so that he can fire his current staff.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the reaction of Trump supporters when one way or another he's no longer the president. I feel bad for all the rational normal Americans who have been made a laughing stock to rest of the world for the last 4 years because of Trump and his mindless idiot army of followers.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313144366337318912


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313145421657640962


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313186529058136070
Fantastic messaging at a time when the media is peddling nothing but fear.

Trump has Saiyan genes. After every battle he grows even stronger.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

lol Trump's high on drugs. 74 year old morbidly obese man feels better than he did 20 years ago after a bout with coronavirus lol no you don't

For anyone believing Trump would become more empathetic after his experience with covid, look no further. He continues to downplay a pandemic that has killed 200,000+ Americans even after he himself caught it from his own negligence. The amount of blood on his hands by the end of all this is going to put the world's most prolific serial killers to shame.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

So either Trump was faking being sick (unlikely but then again he is a liar and wouldn’t be surprised he would pull a stunt like this) or he is really tempting fate to leave the hospital against the instructions of the medical staff.

It is possible he might be on the mend but considering he has been given medications and treatments for serious cases of COVID it’s a very remote possibility. It’s more likely he was hoping that he would get a bump but finds it isn’t working and he needs to get back in the race, especially considering Biden is continuing his campaign.

And he will not pivot. If anything he will say that herd immunity is the way and make things worse.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It's never "Wow maybe the people I copy my talking points from have no idea what the fuck they're talking about", is it?



Seeing so many tweets from triggered liberals who are IRATE that Trump is telling people not to live in fear. And here I thought they liked FDR!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313196111054680066
So true.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

❄


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313180695599222786
Literally Hitler?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> ❄


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313205257485332485
He's back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313201185415925761
Seriously! 😂 YEESH!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The title says it all, who will win POTUS Election this year. I like reading political opinions (that tag team thread is a killer). 

Love to read why people voted for a particular candidate.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I think Biden will win.

Trump has done a horrible job as president. Given his lies, back tracking, and questionable decision making, I just don't see how he wins this time around.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Just imagine if Dwayne Johnson was your president he'd turn everyone into marks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Kinda like predicting if the sun will rise tomorrow at this point, but I also choose biden


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Trump will win again.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in the UK. If Biden doesn't win America is truly fucked.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

I hope Biden wins but Americans are so stupid, they’ll probably vote Trump in again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Biden will win unless there is some unforeseen October surprise. And with Captain Chaos in charge, there could be.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Mister Abigail said:


> I hope Biden wins but Americans are so stupid, they’ll probably vote Trump in again.


Biden is an incoherent pedo


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Biden is on track to win by a landslide. Trump isn't even matching his 2016 numbers in polling and Joe is vastly outperforming Clinton. It would take the largest polling error ever for Trump to squeak out a win at this point. I don't expect any October surprise to help Trump. This election is about one thing and one thing only, Covid-19.

Trump's disastrous response and his continued downplaying of the virus looks to have sinked him, as he was polling much closer in head to head matchups with Biden prior to the pandemic(especially with seniors). And he has no one to blame but himself. He'd probably be on track to victory if he'd simply let the science dictate the response to the pandemic. It'd be funny how badly he fumbled his own re-election if it weren't so morbid.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

MoxAsylum said:


> Biden is an incoherent pedo


Trump is that and more.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hoping for Biden but I am pessimistic and the orange turd is going to end up winning because of local restrictions to voting access. Burning hours to cast a vote is a turn off for anyone that isn't heavily motivated to do so.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Herman Cain/coronavirus timeline: 
6/24: Attends Trump rally, maskless 
7/2: Tests positive for Covid-19 
7/10: Says he’s improving 
7/15: Says his doctors seem happy 
7/27: Says he’s really getting better 
7/30: Dies


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313251131485757450

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313241891153031171
Eek!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

never discount murica's stupidity. Trump can win again.

But, Biden should win, he's not as hated as Hilary who beat Trump by 3m votes, and she's the fucking devil incarnate.
I just want Biden to win so that the ******** will be mad and the assholes will be fuming they can't be assholes anymore.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Apparently the CDC is prohibited from doing any contact tracing for any of the COVID infections at the White House or any of the president’s contacts. The White House will also not conduct any contract tracing either.

Seems like the WH is covering up. And Trump takes off the mask and he is clearly having trouble breathing.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Trump is over, Biden isn't. so Trump will likely win.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Biden is an incoherent pedo


Trump is literally a proven child molester. You can't use that argument, lmao.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

From those comeback tweets from Trump it's clear he's feeling incredibly high on painkillers and steroids, or in desperate fear his life is leaving his broken down obese body that can't cope.

It can't be easy being so obese with all this health stuff going on. One has to ask, did Trump eat all those hamburgers himself?










A silver lining may be if he doesn't die, he may lose some of the weight.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

_Trump walks up a bunch of stairs while wearing a mask and having COVID-19, takes off the mask and takes a couple deep breaths_

Opportunistic clueless scumbags: AHA! He's having trouble breathing!

_Trump immediately films a video of him speaking uninterrupted for 90 seconds appearing completely fine in every respect_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313267615083761665
People just can't help making fools of themselves, can they? 😂

Also a fantastic message from the president.  Don't let fear of COVID dominate your life.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm perched to see who wins even though I'm not even American but isn't America fucked either way though?

Also, the average age of a US President when taking office is 56 years old, why can't there be some younger candidates that are more in touch with the world?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

In a perfect world, Biden should win in a landslide. Trump has failed to do his job and is arguably the worst president ever. But Trump is trying to put enough doubt into the election that he discourages others to vote.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Trump wins. The polls are off again and it is by design. Trump has way more support in my neck of the woods and Hillary had more support than Biden. I live in Ohio. I live in a shithole big city and there is more Trump signs than 4 years ago. The suburb I work at is insanely for Trump. Compare that to the suburb I grew up in which is similar in demographics but we had a big union presence before NAFTA killed and it went solidly for Trump in 16 and is looking good for him again.

Biden is a sniffing, senile lifelong politician. Biden has zero enthuaism and has never accomplished anything. My mother in law is a "vote for them if they have a D" and she is like why is this dumbass running? She liked Bernie. My wife's sister is on the gubmint dole and voted for Kerry, Obama twice and Hillary and she is staying home she doesn't like Biden or Trump.

Biden wins if the massive voter fraud event occurs with the mail in voting which is a mess. These polls are politicial theatre so that they match the mail-in vote numbers that the US Media reports.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Walking up a bunch of stairs is quite impressive for a sick, obese, old man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Biden appeals more to the middle and left, Trump only to the right, nothing center. Biden > Trump. Doesnt mean i agree with Biden btw.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Hoping for Biden but I am pessimistic and the orange turd is going to end up winning because of local restrictions to voting access. Burning hours to cast a vote is a turn off for anyone that isn't heavily motivated to do so.


So utterly ridiculous, why does America make so many things so hard for it's own citizens. Over here on election day every primary school or high school close to you in the burbs is a voting station. I'm sure it's probably similar in other countries that don't turn every possible this in to a political football.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I’m not a huge Trump hater like most, but holy shit, that video may one of the most irresponsible fucking things I’ve ever seen.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who knows. I suspect it will be close. I wouldn't put a lot of stock into the polls, it's pretty clear most of the media and institutions of the sort don't like Trump, so it's hard to see them as objective.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> So utterly ridiculous, why does America make so many things so hard for it's own citizens. Over here on election day every primary school or high school close to you in the burbs is a voting station. I'm sure it's probably similar in other countries that don't turn every possible this in to a political football.


We all know they do this to discourage voting by voters that will vote against them. It is going to be so much worse during the pandemic. My country had an election and or the first time in my life voting we had stupid long queues due to social distancing and everyone voting at the same time in the morning. Imagine the chaos if they are forced to turn away voters because the queues got too long.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Swerve Bro! 

It'll be the Libertarian candidate!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m not a huge Trump hater like most, but holy shit, that video may one of the most irresponsible fucking things I’ve ever seen.


First time? His followers ate it up as some great speech lol.

How soon until get covid to own the libs start spreading among the idiots?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> Biden is an incoherent pedo


You're right, he is an incoherent pedo. The problem is, the left considers this a positive, not a negative. They are the party of pedophilia.

Harvey Weinstein, Jeffrey Epstein, Bill Clinton, Woody Allen, Roman Polanski . . . these are the heroes of the left. Biden will proudly take his place amongst them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He should still be in the hospital. He was clearly gasping for air on that balcony. Who knows what happens when the high from those drugs wears down.

Demanding an early release so you can project fake strength and have another North Korea propaganda photo-op is so dangerous and irresponsible.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

My guess is Biden.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)




----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313135243470278657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312236351752859649








Poll: Biden leads grow in Pennsylvania, Wisconsin


Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden’s leads in Pennsylvania and Wisconsin have grown since mid-September, according to polls released on Monday.




thehill.com









__





DNyuz - Latest Breaking U.S. News


Latest Breaking News, U.S. and World Politics, Crime, Business, Science, Technology, Autos, Entertainment, Culture, Movie, Music, Sports.



dnyuz.com


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> So utterly ridiculous, why does America make so many things so hard for it's own citizens. Over here on election day every primary school or high school close to you in the burbs is a voting station. I'm sure it's probably similar in other countries that don't turn every possible this in to a political football.


This. It makes it so easy to just pop down the road for a quick vote and a snag.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

DaRealNugget said:


> Biden is on track to win by a landslide. Trump isn't even matching his 2016 numbers in polling and Joe is vastly outperforming Clinton. It would take the largest polling error ever for Trump to squeak out a win at this point. I don't expect any October surprise to help Trump. This election is about one thing and one thing only, Covid-19.
> 
> Trump's disastrous response and his continued downplaying of the virus looks to have sinked him, as he was polling much closer in head to head matchups with Biden prior to the pandemic(especially with seniors). And he has no one to blame but himself. He'd probably be on track to victory if he'd simply let the science dictate the response to the pandemic. It'd be funny how badly he fumbled his own re-election if it weren't so morbid.


If you believe any polls put out that's on you ..they were saying the same thing about Hilary beating Trump ...Trump wins ...he may not be the best option but hes better than Pedo Joe


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Headliner said:


> He should still be in the hospital. He was clearly gasping for air on that balcony. Who knows what happens when the high from those drugs wears down.
> 
> Demanding an early release so you can project fake strength and have another North Korea propaganda photo-op is so dangerous and irresponsible.


Don't really give a shit about his conditions. More concerned whether he is still infectious given he was only in the hospital for 3 days. Mild symptoms carrier usually are infectious for around 10 days or so. So either he had it way earlier than disclosed and knowingly put people at risk for the past week, or he is knowingly putting people working at the White House at risk now. Totally irresponsible either way.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Trump wins again.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

__





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com





I just don't see how anyone can vote for Trump. This man doesn't even have a layman's knowledge about COVID and how its impacting the world. 

I see a few comments calling Biden "Pedo Joe". Whats the story behind this? Did he sexually abuse minors?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

deadcool said:


> I just don't see how anyone can vote for Trump. This man doesn't even have a layman's knowledge about COVID and how its impacting the world.


I honestly said the same during the first election, and yet here we are. Never underestimate the power of the insanely stupid. Have you seen the coronavirus pandemic thread lately? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Both are crappy choices. "Lesser than two evils" election like 2016.

With that said, after how much has been slammed at Trump I wouldn't be surprised if he were to win again.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Trump wins. The polls are off again and it is by design. Trump has way more support in my neck of the woods and Hillary had more support than Biden. I live in Ohio. I live in a shithole big city and there is more Trump signs than 4 years ago. The suburb I work at is insanely for Trump. Compare that to the suburb I grew up in which is similar in demographics but we had a big union presence before NAFTA killed and it went solidly for Trump in 16 and is looking good for him again.
> 
> Biden is a sniffing, senile lifelong politician. Biden has zero enthuaism and has never accomplished anything. My mother in law is a "vote for them if they have a D" and she is like why is this dumbass running? She liked Bernie. My wife's sister is on the gubmint dole and voted for Kerry, Obama twice and Hillary and she is staying home she doesn't like Biden or Trump.
> 
> Biden wins if the massive voter fraud event occurs with the mail in voting which is a mess. These polls are politicial theatre so that they match the mail-in vote numbers that the US Media reports.


Although every poll indicates Biden will win most states, Ohio is still predicted to go to Trump even though Biden is a union guy and has fought for Unions, the Middle-class, small business. You can believe that Coal is making a comeback, but the owners of those old mines have stated it is not viable anymore, and on top of that Trump raised tariffs which means the supplies these plants and factories are bringing in are more expensive in comparison than ever before. The coal industry has actually had a net loss of 1,000 jobs since Trump became President. Considering other resources are far more popular than Coal, such as Oil and Natural Gas and employee several thousand more means Trump's coal statement carried very little weight. There are around 50,000 coal miners in the U.S yet 1,000 of them have lost their livelihood because of tariff increases, lack of demand, and on top of that Trump turns around and wants to strip some of those workers' benefits. After all that, you go vote for Trump because of the way he handled Covid-19, the way he cut vaccine funding, the way he lied about jobs.? btw, NAFTA was signed by Bush, not Biden....NAFTA 2.0 (USMCA) signed by Trump, which doesn't benefit you that much in the end. Every vote counts, but had you said you are voting for Trump based on decreasing taxes on the rich I would have been ok with that, but your stance is contradictory to that. Vote for Trump if you want, but you are not voting based on being informed. It seems you are voting based on weird theories and misinformation, but your neighbour's vote counts just as much as yours.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

deadcool said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







No outright proof but this is downright creepy. Also very disturbing that Youtube did their best to hide this video for months by making it impossible to search for unless you had the URL.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313201217309417478
All Hell Has Broken Loose! 

Coronavirus runnin' away like a scalded dog!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The real Axel said:


> No outright proof but this is downright creepy. Also very disturbing that Youtube did their best to hide this video for months by making it impossible to search for unless you had the URL.


That video does not show any pedo behavior at all. Nor is it creepy. How about you either show some concrete proof that the man is pedo (I will even settle for a parent accusing Biden)?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't Trump try to kiss a girl on the lips back in '16?


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

deadcool said:


> That video does not show any pedo behavior at all. Nor is it creepy. How about you either show some concrete proof that the man is pedo (I will even settle for a parent accusing Biden)?


Guess you see what you want to see. It's highly disturbing the way he cups those little girl's faces and waists, and nuzzling their hair, talking about them dating etc. If you watched the full video you can tell how uncomfortable they are. Can you say that if similar footage of Trump existed you'd wave it off? I just feel like if this footage existed of the president he'd be crucified for it (and rightfully so).

Accusations aren't "concret proof" either.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

TerraRising said:


> Didn't Trump try to kiss a girl on the lips back in '16?


Can you please link the footage?


----------



## Geraldoderivera (May 24, 2020)

A senial old man in denial and is childish vs a senial old pervert who cannot even properly speak , America is doomed.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It amazes me that there are still people that idolize Trump, and are fine with having a president that has been accused of rape by dozens of women - and refuses to give a DNA sample which would literally clear his name in 24 hours, if he is in fact innocent.

Not only that, his actions as a human being are deplorable at the best of times. He's full on racist, misogynist, sexist, narccisistic, sociopathic and clearly suffering from dementia, as pointed out by many medical professionals over the last 4 years.

I've said many times, the outrage over him acting like a cunt is actually the problem here. It's not illegal to act like a cunt. You can't get impeached for acting like a cunt. Going overboard with manufactured outrage twice a day just puts a constant cloud of disapproval over his head, so when he does things that are actually illegal, or actually would sway people's opinion, the reports are lost in a sea of other rubbish.

But the biggest problem that the Democrats face in this election is their own choice of candidate. Biden stands no chance of winning. IF he did win, he'd be 81 before he was trying for his second term. What kind of country relies on relics like Trump and Biden to run them? There should be an upper age limit on the office of president, as well as a lower limit, and tha upper limit should be 65. No country benefits from having a senile old fart in charge, and right now whichever way this election goes, that is what America will have.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

greasykid1 said:


> It amazes me that there are still people that idolize Trump, and are fine with having a president that has been accused of rape by dozens of women - and refuses to give a DNA sample which would literally clear his name in 24 hours, if he is in fact innocent.
> 
> Not only that, his actions as a human being are deplorable at the best of times. He's full on racist, misogynist, sexist, narccisistic, sociopathic and clearly suffering from dementia, as pointed out by many medical professionals over the last 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313454628621746181
This is insane. The level of irresponsibility is almost unfathomable


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Who knows. I suspect it will be close. I wouldn't put a lot of stock into the polls, it's pretty clear most of the media and institutions of the sort don't like Trump, so it's hard to see them as objective.


To put the polls in perspective, Biden’s 18 point lead in the polls at this time is reminiscent of Reagan’s leading Mondale by that much in ‘84 and Reagan won 49 states. Not to mention 20 plus point leads in other polls among seniors who are reliable voters. And unlike ‘16, Hillary Clinton took her foot off the pedal and the Biden campaign hasn’t. And looking at where Trump is now we don’t know if he will be able to campaign for at least the next couple of weeks. 



Southerner said:


> Both are crappy choices. "Lesser than two evils" election like 2016.
> 
> With that said, after how much has been slammed at Trump I wouldn't be surprised if he were to win again.


In 2016, I felt the same way. I voted Constitution Party as the matriarch of the Clinton crime family versus her good personal family friend and donor didn’t do it for me., I would have done the same thing this year were it Trump vs Bernie. But we can’t do another four years of Trump. And a lot of what has been thrown at him is self-inflicted. He brings it on himself.

Moving forward we need better candidates



NapperX said:


> Although every poll indicates Biden will win most states, Ohio is still predicted to go to Trump even though Biden is a union guy and has fought for Unions, the Middle-class, small business. You can believe that Coal is making a comeback, but the owners of those old mines have stated it is not viable anymore, and on top of that Trump raised tariffs which means the supplies these plants and factories are bringing in are more expensive in comparison than ever before. The coal industry has actually had a net loss of 1,000 jobs since Trump became President. Considering other resources are far more popular than Coal, such as Oil and Natural Gas and employee several thousand more means Trump's coal statement carried very little weight. There are around 50,000 coal miners in the U.S yet 1,000 of them have lost their livelihood because of tariff increases, lack of demand, and on top of that Trump turns around and wants to strip some of those workers' benefits. After all that, you go vote for Trump because of the way he handled Covid-19, the way he cut vaccine funding, the way he lied about jobs.? btw, NAFTA was signed by Bush, not Biden....NAFTA 2.0 (USMCA) signed by Trump, which doesn't benefit you that much in the end. Every vote counts, but had you said you are voting for Trump based on decreasing taxes on the rich I would have been ok with that, but your stance is contradictory to that. Vote for Trump if you want, but you are not voting based on being informed. It seems you are voting based on weird theories and misinformation, but your neighbour's vote counts just as much as yours.


Trump could be the first president to leave office with less jobs then when he was sworn in. About 5 million less jobs right now. Our economy was already heading for recession before the pandemic hit us in the face. His protectionist policies and tariffaxes hurt things. And the markets are not the economy. 



greasykid1 said:


> It amazes me that there are still people that idolize Trump, and are fine with having a president that has been accused of rape by dozens of women - and refuses to give a DNA sample which would literally clear his name in 24 hours, if he is in fact innocent.
> 
> Not only that, his actions as a human being are deplorable at the best of times. He's full on racist, misogynist, sexist, narccisistic, sociopathic and clearly suffering from dementia, as pointed out by many medical professionals over the last 4 years.
> 
> ...


It’s not just being a cunt, it’s being one that has failed to do his job. We are no better off then we were four years ago. It’s his economic policies that had us at recession before the pandemic hit. It’s his foreign policies that have alienated us from the world. And his failure to address the pandemic has cost us far more lives than necessary. So he is a cunt who has been a poor president. 

I’m prepared to disagree with almost everything Biden proposes. I’m putting country over my politics. I’m still the same free market, limited government, personal responsibility conservative I have always been. I have lost friends in real life and on this board for my stance. I don’t care. I will do the right thing first. 

We need better candidates. No question. But for now it’s time to put out the fire.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

DaRealNugget said:


> Biden is on track to win by a landslide. Trump isn't even matching his 2016 numbers in polling and Joe is vastly outperforming Clinton. It would take the largest polling error ever for Trump to squeak out a win at this point. I don't expect any October surprise to help Trump. This election is about one thing and one thing only, Covid-19.
> 
> Trump's disastrous response and his continued downplaying of the virus looks to have sinked him, as he was polling much closer in head to head matchups with Biden prior to the pandemic(especially with seniors). And he has no one to blame but himself. He'd probably be on track to victory if he'd simply let the science dictate the response to the pandemic. It'd be funny how badly he fumbled his own re-election if it weren't so morbid.


Just like 🤣 ...President Hillary....


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Hillary had more support than Biden.


Where do you get your facts from? Because this is horribly false.



Botchy SinCara said:


> If you believe any polls put out that's on you ..they were saying the same thing about Hilary beating Trump ...Trump wins ...he may not be the best option but hes better than Pedo Joe


I feel like people who say stuff like this haven't bothered taking the time to look at the polls and compare them with what Hillary was getting back in 2016.

These are the polls for 2016 before the election:





__





2016 Presidential Election Polls: Clinton vs. Trump - 270toWin


View the results of 2016 election polls. See how Hillary Clinton is faring against Donald Trump as each vies to win the presidential election and succeed President Obama.




www.270towin.com





And these are the polls right now for the 2020 election: 





__





2020 Presidential Election Polls: Biden vs. Trump - 270toWin


View the results of 2020 election polls. See how President Trump is polling against challenger Joe Biden as each vies to win the 2020 presidential election




www.270towin.com





If you look at these polls, there are already very noticeable differences in the type of leads Biden has compared to Hillary.

First and foremost, even though Trump's support was horribly underestimated in some swing state polls, Hillary's support was actually right on the money, as were her national polling results. Lets say for the sake of argument that polling for Trump's support is once again inaccurate, and lets go one step further and say it's just as inaccurate as it was in 2016. Well, the thing is, that still doesn't lead to a Trump victory. 

Look at what's going on in the 2016 polls. In the swing states that Hillary was leading in but ended up losing, most notably Michigan, Penn and Wisconsin, the highest mark she gets is a 48 for Penn. For the other two, she's at 47. She ended up getting 47, 46, and 46 in those three states on election night. So basically, a one point drop. Let's compare that with Biden for a second shall we? 

He's at 50 right now for Michigan, 51 in Penn and 50 in Wisconsin.

So lets just say he goes down one point in all three of those. That's 49, 50, and 49 in three states that Trump didn't even reach 48 in any of. I'm not sure how familiar you guys are with past elections, but usually, when someone polls those kinds of numbers in a state, they win the state. If Biden holds on to every state Hillary won in 2016, and wins those three, he wins the election. And this isn't even counting the fact that Biden currently has a 3.5 lead in Arizona, a one point lead in Ohio, and a two point lead in North Carolina. Those are not guaranteed to go Biden and in fact I doubt Biden wins Ohio, but Ohio being that competitive is a very concerning sign for Trump.

And probably more important than anything else, Biden's lead has been consistent through out the entire process. Hillary's wasn't. There were times were her lead fluctuated and where Trump even got close to within the margin of error. Hell, her lead before the election in national polling is only three points. Many, including myself, predicted that Biden's lead in national polling would tighten as we got closer to the election. We're less than thirty days away and the opposite has happened. He's now at a double digit lead. This is landslide victory territory for Biden. 

You can be faithful in Trump's ability to win all you want, but if your only argument coming out of this is that "people kept saying in 2016 that Hillary would win", that tells me you haven't really been paying any attention to what's going on and haven't bothered doing any actual research of your own.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are we really going on about just one of these guys being a pervert?










And didn't Trump play the Epstein game too?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> And didn't Trump play the Epstein game too?


Negative. In fact, Trump is known to be one of the only celebrities to stand up to Epstein, reportedly booting him out of Marg-a-Largo for his creepy, Biden-like behavior.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It's _déjà vu_ all over again . . .


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312776266832117760


Rebecca Shabad of CBS News said:


> Hillary Clinton has opened up a 14-percentage-point lead against Donald Trump nationally, according to an NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll released Monday.
> 
> The survey found that in a two-way race between the two nominees, Clinton leads Trump 52 percent to 38 percent, up from a 7-percentage-point lead last month.


Personally, I want the left feeling confident and riding high. It'll make Trump's victory, and their fall, all the sweeter.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Negative. In fact, Trump is known to be one of the only celebrities to stand up to Epstein, reportedly booting him out of Marg-a-Largo for his creepy, Biden-like behavior.





WrestleFAQ said:


> It's _déjà vu_ all over again . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312776266832117760
> Personally, I want the left feeling confident and riding high. It'll make Trump's victory, and their fall, all the sweeter.


It wasn’t until 2004, long after the Mar-A-Lago incident (which means Trump continued in hanging with Epstein and the debauchery) that the friendship ended and it was over the same mansion in Palm Beach they tried to buy.

And Trump isn’t facing his corrupt family friend this time and the Biden campaign is not taking their foot off the pedal.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Trump is dangerous, why half of the country want chaos is beyond me. I don't like Biden either but there's no way I would vote for Trump and this clown show. Can you imagine this country with another 4 years of Trump?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313493649196552197


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313433773741092864

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313495872408346627

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313485030279311364
That's a wrap folks. Joe Biden will be your new president. Only question is whether Trump simply loses, or gets absolutely demolished.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I genuinely cannot decide. Without Covid and the excessive elderly deaths and job losses it would be Trump's for the taking. Didn't his tax reforms lead to middle earners paying more income tax? Plus he failed to build the wall!

But I find it hilarious that Trump voters are trying to paint Biden as a kiddie fiddler and Trump as holier-than-thou. I have no idea what Biden's done in the past. But DT has a history of failed marriages, questionable business decisions, promoting gambling, rape allegations, insulting a war hero and friendships with the likes of Epstein.

There's a reason he was the inspiration for sleazy Biff Tannen in 1989's Back to the Future 2 LOL

In saying all this, I quite like the guy  But right now the world needs mature political leadership as opposed to The Donald's pro wrestling style showmanship.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

SolarPowerBat said:


> Just like 🤣 ...President Hillary....


lol fuck Hillary. What a god awful candidate. Fuck Biden too tbh, but the numbers don't lie and they spell disaster for Trump.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> If you believe any polls put out that's on you ..they were saying the same thing about Hilary beating Trump ...Trump wins ...he may not be the best option but hes better than Pedo Joe


The polls weren't wrong in 2016. The pundits were. The actual statisticians repeatedly cautioned that Trump still had a decent chance at winning. Trump could overperform current polls by the same margins he did in 2016 and he would still lose handedly. If anything, as the primaries showed, Biden might be the one to overperform. And again, the polls were dead accurate in 2018, when dems easily took back the house as was expected.

Bury your head in the sand all you want guys, I'm going to be munching on popcorn on election night, enjoying the meltdown as Trumptards nationwide get their reality shattered. Especially knowing that Joe's going to win, not because he's some amazing, inspiring candidate but because Trump is just so fucking stupid that he fumbled a layup election against a beatable candidate. The schadenfreude will be glorious!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's _déjà vu_ all over again . . .
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312776266832117760
> ...


See guys? 

Case and point.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Trump wins easy - I think he'll win the majority vote this time. 

The silent majority who are so sick of being lectured by the hypocritical lefties and seeing city after city burned to the ground by thugs supported by the Dems will be out in force in November.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump has no covid symptoms per White House doctors and his oxygen levels are normal.  Thank God.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

While I did predict a Trump win on here in 2016 (believe I was the only one to do so aside from Beatles), I'm not doing that for 2020. The primary reason for this is big techs stated goal of ensuring that Trump does not get reelected. I have seen many social media and alternative news YouTube accounts get banned and deleted over the last few years, and this is increasingly happening as we near the election. Trump had ample time to reign in big tech but chose not to do so, so he really has no one to blame but himself if he loses. 

However, I am not predicting a Biden win either. Many things can happen between now and the election, and we may not know the result for weeks or months later. There are also...other factors at play that I won't go into, which may ultimately decide who is in power and what our country will look like in the future, which might render this entire conversation moot. 

Definitely interesting times ahead. Hoping everyone has heeded my advice and is prepared for a myriad of scenarios.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

This election is entirely about Donald J. Trump. Joe Biden was the near-ideal candidate for the Democrats because he is a milquetoast, near-nonentity placeholder for neoliberalism who is consistently promising to return the U.S. to the Pre-Trump Era of Normalcy.

The Trump campaign's constant wailing of, "Socialist! Socialism!" may have actually worked to some extent or another against Bernie Sanders. Few will genuinely believe Biden seeks the overhauling of the capitalist system.

Because Trump is the incumbent this is not quite a John McCain-walks-into-the-buzzsaw-of-Barack Obama scenario but based on polling it is not far off from that, either.

At the absolute most optimistic-for-Trump he has clearly lost his "incumbent's advantage," primarily due to widespread perceptions regarding his handling or mishandling of the COVID-19 pandemic in the first quarter of 2020 as well as general disenchantment with Trump among working class Whites as per several stories analyzing where his support was coming from and where it was weakening in the midsummer. The economic pain tens of millions are in due to the pandemic cannot be overstated. Furthermore, there is the phenomenon that is most particularly emanating from strongholds of AWFLs (Affluent White Female Liberals) and White women in general, who have evidently grown tired of hearing about Trump over his four-year term, per all polling.

Considering that the election is now only four weeks away it may be politically smart for Trump to simply keep doubling down on the anti-lockdown rhetoric regarding states like Michigan and Pennsylvania. One can be a "COVID hawk" while acknowledging that transforming of this issue into a near-binary political argument has not been helpful (from either side, frankly). Biden versus Trump is arguably most immediately polarizing on this score seeing as their stated positions are so far apart regarding it. Trump has rather clearly lost the elderly vote to Biden, not surprisingly, so he is going to have to find other voters to appeal to--however, as always, it must be noted that the elderly vote in great numbers, and losing that demographic alone may have cost Trump the election.

Unless Biden does indeed implode (unlikely) he will win. Trump may have lost this back in February and March. 

The aforementioned point regarding Silicon Valley targeting numerous Trump supporters with the Trump administration twiddling their thumbs is just another factor among others that have placed Trump in an unenviable position. 

Michael Tracey is also reading tea leaves today:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313505329989267456


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Trump is giving up.

*Trump says he’s calling off stimulus negotiations with Democrats ‘until after the election’*



> President Donald Trump said Tuesday he has told his administration’s negotiators to end coronavirus stimulus talks with Democrats until after the Nov. 3 election.
> 
> The declaration, if the White House follows through on it, would halt an ongoing push to send trillions of dollars more in relief to Americans as the outbreak rampages through the U.S. and the economy struggles to recover from virus-related shutdowns. Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi spoke for an hour about a relief package on Monday and planned to talk again Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Trump says he's calling off stimulus negotiations with Democrats 'until after the election'

He might as well start packing his bags now. Trump sure does love giving Biden free shit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551794623127552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551796644831233
One could hardly imagine an incumbent doing a better job of throwing an election against himself.

Definitely flirting with being crushed in humiliating fashion.

So I see that the difference is 0.8 trillion. I'm glad Donald "Platinum Plan of Half a Trillion Bucks" Trump is such a fiscal conservative now! Seems like only a week and a half ago he was trying to make the ghost of Lyndon B. Johnson blush!


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Nancy Pelosi and Democratic Congress- Hey Mr. president this might hurt our party's chances to win the WH and improve your chance to win reelection but we would like you to help pass and sign a Stimulus Relief Bill

Donald Trump-No thanks


Is he trying to lose at this point?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

DaRealNugget said:


> The polls weren't wrong in 2016. The pundits were. The actual statisticians repeatedly cautioned that Trump still had a decent chance at winning. Trump could overperform current polls by the same margins he did in 2016 and he would still lose handedly. If anything, as the primaries showed, Biden might be the one to overperform. And again, the polls were dead accurate in 2018, when dems easily took back the house as was expected.
> 
> Bury your head in the sand all you want guys, I'm going to be munching on popcorn on election night, enjoying the meltdown as Trumptards nationwide get their reality shattered. Especially knowing that Joe's going to win, not because he's some amazing, inspiring candidate but because Trump is just so fucking stupid that he fumbled a layup election against a beatable candidate. The schadenfreude will be glorious!


Ok man I'll he here that night when Trump gets re elected because you seem to buy into "official" polls made by bias media 

I'm sure they already have another impeachment planned


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551794623127552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551796644831233
> One could hardly imagine an incumbent doing a better job of throwing an election against himself.
> ...





DaRealNugget said:


> Trump is giving up.
> 
> *Trump says he’s calling off stimulus negotiations with Democrats ‘until after the election’*
> 
> ...


Dow dropped nearly 400 points for the day as soon as the announcement hit. Normally I would applaud this but we are facing an emergency now. Either this is his negotiation or he realizes his re-election chances are shrinking so he is hell bent on torching everything and doing as much damage on the way out.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Trump tanked the stock market

Decions have consequences

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313553619447410688
How much damage can one man do


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DaRealNugget said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313433773741092864
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313495872408346627
> 
> ...


Polls are in Biden's favour. As are the betting markets.

But never count your chickens until Murdoch throws him under a bus. If Fox News turns on him, even subtly, then it's all over. Uncle Rupert doesn't back losers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ShiningStar said:


> Nancy Pelosi and Democratic Congress- Hey Mr. president this might hurt our party's chances to win the WH and improve your chance to win reelection but we would like you to help pass and sign a Stimulus Relief Bill
> 
> Donald Trump-No thanks
> 
> ...


Certainly seems that way.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ShiningStar said:


> Nancy Pelosi and Democratic Congress- Hey Mr. president this might hurt our party's chances to win the WH and improve your chance to win reelection but we would like you to help pass and sign a Stimulus Relief Bill
> 
> Donald Trump-No thanks
> 
> ...


I honestly believe so. I think what he really wants is to bitch and complain after he loses (unfair, lost ballots, etc) and be able to sit back and talk about how much greater of a president he was and that we’re all doomed without his genius. There’s no way he wants another 4 years of constant ridicule and having to solve the very real problems this country is currently facing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551794623127552
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313551796644831233
> One could hardly imagine an incumbent doing a better job of throwing an election against himself.
> ...


I see no difference from those tweets and what he has done since 2016. The whole rationale for the party voting for him even when they hated him was the promise of control over the supreme court and for those with a deeper knowledge, control of the lower courts. The whole GOP has turned the presidency elections from voting for a leader of 4 years with a 2 term limit into a vote for a lifetime appointment of choice of the judiciary branch of government. They bastardized the elections and their sheep are willing to vote for anything even if they are against their own interests just to win the courts. This is just a more transparent appeal to the deal they were willing to take 4 years ago.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Even his own base is turning on him right now 

Watching this abrasive, ignorant and inflammatory idiot crash and burn this hard as a result of his own incompetence is deeply satisfying


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I think Trump doesn't want to win. He is set for life, made business deals with Putin. MAGA merchandise selling like crazy, free secret service protection for life,tax breaks, beat the legal system. I think Trump did what he really wanted to do. I wouldn't be surprised if he wins and step down.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313664886648582144
He's rejected the left's insane demands, and has now put them on the spot regarding stimulus checks. The left now has two options:

1. Get a checks-only bill passed, as Trump wants, giving the people what they want and need less than a month before the election.
2. Don't get a checks-only bill passed, making it clear the left is playing politics with peoples livelihoods.

Heads Trump wins; tails Biden loses (and Trump wins).

Say it with me, bitches: 4D chess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Mexico will pay for the stimulus checks.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313664886648582144
> He's rejected the left's insane demands, and has now put them on the spot regarding stimulus checks. The left now has two options:
> 
> 1. Get a checks-only bill passed, as Trump wants, giving the people what they want and need less than a month before the election.
> ...


Say it with me...he don’t like the drug cocktail but the drug cocktail likes him. It’s desperate pandering to the nth degree. Months ago the House put a bill forward to the Senate. Good ol’ Moscow Mitch has let it sit for months and gather dust. Several hours before he said we are no longer negotiating and his precious Dow dropped from 200 up to nearly 400 down.

This is not 4D chess, this is a desperate man hoping to be relevant and hoping to buy votes now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh ffs he is tweet storming again in the morning. Even retweeting his own tweets from less than 24 hours ago. He is the sad dude that bumps his own thread to the top of the forums because nobody replied.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Trump's favorite pollster shows him getting stomped

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313864229707866113
Poor Donald is about to get LANDSLIDED by Sleepy Joe. SAD!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313905766953218054


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313959702104023047
A message from your favorite president.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This is who we're dealing with btw when we're talking about the majority of Trump supporters


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

What a useless VP debate. Both of them are ignoring the questions.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

A few moments ago Kamala Harris's saying she went after the big banks was one of the funniest moments in debate history. 😂


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1313959702104023047
> A message from your favorite president.


Completely unhinged, even more so than usual it seems.

Obviously doesn't understand that big word 'therapeutic'.


> "*They call them therapeutic, but to me it wasn't therapeutic, it just made me better*. I call that a cure.
> "*They're going to say that they're therapeutic and I guess they are therapeutic. Some people don't know how to define therapeutic.* I view it different, it's a cure.



Has the gall to take credit for getting treated by Doctors in a hospital:


> *"I caught it, I heard about this drug, I said let me take it, it was my suggestion.* It was incredible the way it worked. *I think if I didn't catch it, we'd be looking at that like a number of other drugs."*


That's right Donald, you basically know more about medicine than real doctors. A simple google search for one minute will tell anyone normal that this Regeneron cocktail is completely experimental and unproven to do anything.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The funniest moment for me was early on in the debate when Pence attempts to argue how they handled covid well by pivoting to saying Biden's response to the 2009 swine flu was a failure and they were lucky. Like bro, they were lucky but they also did things to minimize the damage if things swung the other way. Unlike your handling of the pandemic by encouraging irresponsible behavior in your supporters to 'own the libs'.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314032447550615552


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314020892742090753 Intriguing.


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

I wonder if Trump has an undiagnosed mental illness. The way he acts reminds me very much of a type 2 bipolar with mixed episodes. 

Very narcistic. Apparently little sleep. Fasttalking and jumping from one topic to the other. The hightened feelings and grandeur thoughts. Everything "is going to be the greatest thing ever, spectacular" many people assume he,s taking adderal or whatever. Adderal does not do all of that to you. 

And then once in a while you will see his candle burn out. He will talk sluggish. Not brag as much. Not as confident. Thats signs of depression in a person with bipolar. 

I'm bipolar and it reminds me of myself lol.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah that debate didn't change the needle in either direction, which is good news for Biden.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

The highlight of the debate was Harris' hilarious overacting. That was the hammiest shit I've seen in a long, long time. I now understand why people compare her to Hillary. They're both so transparently phony.

I'm skeptical a VP debate will have much impact on the election, but this was an easy victory for the cool, calm, collected -- and entirely sincere -- Mike Pence.

RIP to Taylor Swift.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

It was a terrible debate.

I wish Kamala would be like "hell yes I'm gona pack the supreme court to stop your racist conservative ass from ruining the country for the next 40 years"

Pence's questions dodging were most important. What an absolute bullshiter.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The plan was for the 2nd debate to go virtual, but now Trump says he refuses to take part. 

I like my presidents that debate and show they have a pair.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Considering the (claimed) reason for moving the debate virtual is to run and hide from a virus with an approximate 99.87% survival rate, I'm not quite sure Trump's the one who doesn't "have a pair."

But good on Trump for rejecting the virtual setting. It's a transparent attempt at allowing Dementia Joe's hand to be held through the entire debate, likely including a teleprompter. As if having a former Biden associate as the moderator wasn't enough rigging. The left is truly pathetic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Trump says he won't take part in virtual debate


The decision comes as President Trump continues to battle the coronavirus.




www.axios.com










LOL He said he beat Biden in the 2nd debate before it is held. LOL


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> Considering the (claimed) reason for moving the debate virtual is to run and hide from a virus with an approximate 99.87% survival rate, I'm not quite sure Trump's the one who doesn't "have a pair."
> 
> But good on Trump for rejecting the virtual setting. It's a transparent attempt at allowing Dementia Joe's hand to be held through the entire debate, likely including a teleprompter. As if having a former Biden associate as the moderator wasn't enough rigging. The left is truly pathetic.


I will then put it a different way. Trump is a pussy, coward, wimp, scaredy-cat, chicken, and a pathetic weakling. He has no balls. He can’t stomach the fact he could be held to the rules and the chance to cut the mic off would hurt his fee fees.

Disgusting this piece of trash is our leader.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Here's the swamp creature selected to be the next debate moderator going to anti-Trumper Anthony Scaramucci with advice on Trump. This was meant to be a DM. Whoops!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314434151194468355
Oh, and did we mention he's a former Biden intern?

Nothing to see here, folks. It's all on the up and up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What I want more than anything is for politics and the news to become boring again. 

Right now, it is just a pro wrestling style shit show, complete with rambling lunatics, insane promos, and a bunch of bullshit.

If politics and the news were boring again, only smart and mature people would follow it and we wouldn't have this goddamn shitshow.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Next debate is officially cancelled

This big dummy has two more superspreader events planned for this weekend and on Monday in Florida


Just embarrassingly reckless


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> Next debate is officially cancelled


With 25 days left until the election, the next two debates were his last hail mary attempts to rebound. Hard to imagine how he gets the type of momentum he needs to overcome Biden's massive lead with only one debate, even if he stomps Biden.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314614074139910152


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314702986564767746
I'm truly sorry to the Americans living under this type of tyranny and ineptitude 


It's almost like they want ppl to get it and die 


Please all of you be safe and make sure to vote this monster out of office


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just voted for Trump.  First time voting since the 2008 election, on which I prefer not to speak.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296
This is the party line. They're not trying to hide it anymore


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296
> This is the party line. They're not trying to hide it anymore


God damn, Lindsey's doing everything he can to make sure African American turnout in SC is sky high this year. I don't know what I'll be happier about on election night. If Trump loses in a landslide, or if I helped kick one of the most feckless, bootlicking senators in the country out the door and into an early retirement.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Just voted for Trump.  First time voting since the 2008 election, on which I prefer not to speak.


I really have to question the morals of people who vote for him after the last 4 years.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314715904131895296
> This is the party line. They're not trying to hide it anymore


Wait...does that mean there are no-go zones for black liberals in the state? :O Isn't no-go zones in Europe a conservative talking point of how bad liberal politics are?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A PG Attitude said:


> I really have to question the morals of people who vote for him after the last 4 years.


You'd have to have dragon energy to understand.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314688491368964098


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

This is a wild stat, and should be causing Biden supporters a lot of restless nights:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314296204348588033
Imagine what the number would be if China didn't create a world catastrophe.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I listened to a little of the Donald Trump show on Rush yesterday. All I heard is one pathetic pity party from our Cryer In Chief. He is the victim always. No one likes him, no one respects him, no one appreciates the job I’ve done, Wah Wah Wah! Serve him a Wahburger and French Cries. 

There is no question Trump had a lot of detractors when he took office, but he had the opportunity to prove them all wrong. All he had to do was roll up his shirt sleeves and get to work. He could have brought people to his side. Instead, he pissed down his leg and wasted a lot of opportunity.

There is no Deep State. Trump did this to himself. He is the reason he failed. He is the reason this country is even further in the shitter.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

If you are blaming China for the pandemic, then you have to place blame on the current American administration for doing the same things of covid denial, lax control of the initial outbreak and silencing doctors trying to voice concern.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> If you are blaming China for the pandemic, then you have to place blame on the current American administration for doing the same things of covid denial, lax control of the initial outbreak and silencing doctors trying to voice concern.


Don’t forget about the president playing a lot of golf and wasting the time we had to really prepare for this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@KingofKings1524 Did anyone tell Donald that he could have just....not run for re-election?


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

As I am stranger among the U.S. electoral system, I will talk as simply a viewer. 

TBH, IDK who will gonna last in the end. 
But, I know two most important things:
1.- As equal as wrestling, politics offers a fight for revenge.
2. -The American Political system is one of World's Filthiest Political Systems, wherer Republicans, Democrats, Libertarians, Democans or Republicrats.

In addition, I got some hypothesis. IDK if there are so worthy for the thread.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

If Donald can incite enough fear in a Biden victory, he should win.
If Joe stays the course and the Covid-19 plague gets significantly worse, then Joe should win.

But at this time it's still too early to call.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I think Biden will win the popular vote but I still think Trump could win the Electoral College, although very narrowly.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

WrestleFAQ said:


> This is a wild stat, and should be causing Biden supporters a lot of restless nights:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314296204348588033
> Imagine what the number would be if China didn't create a world catastrophe.


Why would this cause Biden supporters concern?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314626933842309120
The last guy 😄


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Either way America is fucked. I don't think Either of them are interested police reform. Biden will go after the respiratory virus but not the systemic one. 

His just another Trump. A corrupt politician who benefits from the current system because his wealthy. In 2024 the cycle will repeat.

America needs a complete overhaul politically.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Either way America is fucked. I don't think Either of them are interested police reform. Biden will go after the respiratory virus but not the systemic one.
> 
> His just another Trump. A corrupt politician who benefits from the current system because his wealthy. In 2024 the cycle will repeat.
> 
> America needs a complete overhaul politically.


Biden has already said he supports police reform. Among the things he and the Democrats are looking at is limiting no-knock warrants, banning or limiting choke holds, and reining in qualified immunity. What should not happen is the defunding of police. Taking away their funding means programs that benefit community outreach are the first ones to go.

However, COVID needs to be addressed first and foremost.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BruiserKC said:


> Biden has already said he supports police reform. Among the things he and the Democrats are looking at is limiting no-knock warrants, banning or limiting choke holds, and reining in qualified immunity. What should not happen is the defunding of police. Taking away their funding means programs that benefit community outreach are the first ones to go.
> 
> However, COVID needs to be addressed first and foremost.


Saying and doing are completely different things. I've learned to invest in salt mines with politicians


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

For those of you who still want to pretend that "this is 2016 all over again".


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Capitalism will win. It does not matter which puppet sits in the White House because he who controls the money supply of the nation controls the nation.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The Taliban has officially endorsed Trump

Probably because he has less respect for american soldiers than even the taliban

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315252080714674176


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I have no idea who will win. Regardless of the polls and/or anticipated turnout I gotta still call this a toss-up. Could be close or a blow out for either guy. Politics is a strange animal and hard to predict. So many variables especially in 2020. Even if I were to bet a measly $5 I wouldn't know who to bet on.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> I have no idea who will win. Regardless of the polls and/or anticipated turnout I gotta still call this a toss-up. Could be close or a blow out for either guy. Politics is a strange animal and hard to predict. So many variables especially in 2020. Even if I were to bet a measly $5 I wouldn't know who to bet on.


Think about this. The New England Journal of Medicine started in 1812. Scientific American magazine published its first edition in 1845. Granted, they aren’t exactly on yours and mine reading lists but they are prominent in the respective fields of medicine and science. For the first time ever both publications will be endorsing a presidential candidate...Biden.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Think about this. The New England Journal of Medicine started in 1812. Scientific American magazine published its first edition in 1845. Granted, they aren’t exactly on yours and mine reading lists but they are prominent in the respective fields of medicine and science. For the first time ever both publications will be endorsing a presidential candidate...Biden.


Food for thought. We shall see. You may be right. I stopped trying to predict political races and outcomes of murder trials after being wrong so many times. I thought Hillary was going to win in 2016. I thought OJ would get convicted too.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DeepThoughts said:


> We are witnessing an enlightened America rejecting the corruption of the swamp. Naturally, this has put the swamp in a state of panic, so they've turned their propaganda machine up to maximum levels. That means everyone and everything they have control over, including the aforementioned publications, must get involved and shill for the handpicked swamp candidate, career politician Joe Biden.
> 
> The fact that you're seemingly impressed by all of this tells me you're not very _politically astute_. You've bought into propaganda. Congratulations.
> 
> ...





DeepThoughts said:


> It's looking like a Trump landslide.
> 
> The states that are going to decide the election all favor Trump more now than they did in 2016, which suggests he's on pace for another clean sweep. Even strong-left Minnesota may be in play thanks to the #BidenRiots. Let's remember several left-wing mayors from left-wing cities in Minnesota explicitly endorsed Trump in light of the #BidenRiots.
> 
> ...


Shows how desperate the Trump campaign and Mother Russia are that a troll would just now join a wrestling forum to spout bullshit. What’s Russian for impressive, Boris?

Trump is the swamp. Everything he has accused his opponents of doing is to distract from the fact he is doing it himself. He wants to squash Antifa yet fully supports a snot nosed kid who crossed state lines to pick a fight. And he has been an absolute failure as president.

The fact is another four years of Trump is not an option. And clowns like you are not going to get your way.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DeepThoughts said:


> It's looking like a Trump landslide.
> 
> The states that are going to decide the election all favor Trump more now than they did in 2016, which suggests he's on pace for another clean sweep. Even strong-left Minnesota may be in play thanks to the #BidenRiots. Let's remember several left-wing mayors from left-wing cities in Minnesota explicitly endorsed Trump in light of the #BidenRiots.
> 
> ...


I've already explained why this argument does not apply, but simply because I can't help but point out how idiotic this argument is everytime I see it, I'm just going to point out three things.

1.


















There is nothing about this that screams 'Trump landslide". Everything here is pointing to the exact opposite. Trump's national polling hasn't even come close to Biden's. Even if Trump were to squeak out another electoral victory, it wouldn't be a landslide victory. In fact we'd be talking some of the closest state by state results we've ever seen since...well, the 2016 election.

2. This is why not paying attention, ignoring context, and just referencing particular points in time from the last election makes this argument look idiotic.

Yes, the leads shared by the two at this point, as pointed out by what you posted, are identical at this time frame. However, the shift was dramatically different beforehand. Clinton's lead in those states up to this point was going down, not up. She was on the decline and Trump, according to polls, was catching up to her. That hasn't been happening with this election. In fact, Biden's lead in those states were a lot closer beforehand. At one point, he only had a 4 point lead in Michigan, as well as Wisconsin. Those leads have both grown, and are continuing to grow.

3. Even if polls overall were not kind to Trump in 2016, there were demographic polls that showed Trump had some really strong support in certain areas compared to Clinton.

White's without a college degree, seniors, latinos in certain states. Trump had a clear lead over Clinton when it came to men. Now? Biden has significantly more support among all three of those demographics compared to Clinton. Seniors alone are what many believe handed Trump Florida in 2016, and Biden actually has MORE support among them now than Trump. If that holds true with Florida, Trump is going to have a very difficult time winning the state that gives you 29 electoral votes.

And I haven't even mentioned the fact that Trump is polling a lot worse in states he won more easily (like Ohio, North Carolina, Arizona, and Iowa), or the fact that in those states you mentioned above earlier, Biden is currently polling at 51 and 50 respectively, which pretty much guarantees him those states no matter how much unknown support Trump has (something you either decided to ignore intentionally, or you just didn't know which wouldn't surprise me because you probably haven't done any actual research on the matter).

So to any informed, intelligent, person who is actually paying attention to what's going on, a Trump landslide is incredibly unlikely, let alone him winning the entire thing. He's in a much worse position than he was in 2016 and that goes without saying at this point. So I'm not surprised that the people who think otherwise are the ones who clearly have no idea what they're talking about.

Oh, and just an FYI, no one was shocked when Trump beat Clinton easily in Ohio. Polls before the election showed Trump with a clear lead in that state, so at that point it was expected. Again, this is what happens when you don't do any actual research on the matter. And the person who made that picture clearly didn't either.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Trump winning 
Trump winning in a landslide 
Trump winning so bigly he puts California into play 

The delusion among Trump supporters is unreal. I don't even care much for Biden, but god damn he's about to sweep this election.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Or because he wants to leave Afghanistan, which is the correct position to have.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Taliban has had Trump join them in ganging up on the Afghan government. The Taliban is clearly waiting for us to pull out. The moment we do, they will resume hostilities. Pathetic that Trump is now an apologist for radical Islam.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Or because he wants to leave Afghanistan, which is the correct position to have.


_pretends to be against war, is openly supporting causing potential conflict in another country because they aren't america_


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

AlternateDemise said:


> _pretends to be against war, is openly supporting causing potential conflict in another country because they aren't america_


I have no idea which country you're talking about.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

AlternateDemise said:


> _pretends to be against war, is openly supporting causing potential conflict in another country because they aren't america_


Some might compare this to Vietnam, but the Taliban will not stay in their own corner of the sandbox. If they don’t make moves (and you know that they are already making designs into a nuclear Pakistan), they will happily embrace organizations that will. They happily allowed Al Qaeda to set up shop, then after 9/11 refused to turn Bin Laden over.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Early voting going here in Georgia today. My county's early polling station opens tomorrow, going to go. Hope it isn't like this. Nice to see so many participating but it's bullshit it's going like this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315679588693966849


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

How many times are you gonna rejoin?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315774092897742848
Huh, I was right and the usual gang of leftists and neolibs were wildly wrong. It must be a day that ends in 'y'.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Until they actually release the actual results and not just say it, they are lying as far as I’m concerned. 

Meanwhile, anti-abortion groups are saying that they are Ok with Trump using Regeneron (which is cells obtained from an aborted fetus) because he had nothing to do with it.

Shows that Trump is not pro-life and even the pro-life movement has sold its soul.









Antiabortion groups don't mind Trump used drug tested on fetal tissue


Trump has restricted the use of fetal tissue for research, but his COVID-19 treatment was tested using cells derived from a fetus aborted in 1972.



www.businessinsider.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> How many times are you gonna rejoin?


Dude copy paste turdpoint USA talking point in every post. Sometimes even forgetting to change the text as instructed. I seriously wonder why he bothers with our little forums when the cool kids spread the propaganda via their social media accounts. Some 8 figure earning search optimization braggart can't even get back a throwaway low visibility forum account? BS lol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Early voting going here in Georgia today. My county's early polling station opens tomorrow, going to go. Hope it isn't like this. Nice to see so many participating but it's bullshit it's going like this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315679588693966849


5 hours. Jesus is that real??!! 5 fucking hours. I can't entertain waiting that long to vote. For me personally the longest was probably 20 minutes. Most times it's in and out in 5.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

yeahbaby! said:


> 5 hours. Jesus is that real??!! 5 fucking hours. I can't entertain waiting that long to vote. For me personally the longest was probably 20 minutes. Most times it's in and out in 5.


Yeah, it's ridiculous. This one is from another county.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315662020453240833


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully this is due to staff and voters being unfamiliar with covid precautions resulting in longer wait time than usual and not some means to discourage voting. We had similar longer than usual queues while voting earlier in the year over here too. In the end the polling stations just said f it and do away with a few steps but ensured masks are worn and hand sanitizers are available. lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Yeah, it's ridiculous. This one is from another county.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1315662020453240833





FriedTofu said:


> Hopefully this is due to staff and voters being unfamiliar with covid precautions resulting in longer wait time than usual and not some means to discourage voting. We had similar longer than usual queues while voting earlier in the year over here too. In the end the polling stations just said f it and do away with a few steps but ensured masks are worn and hand sanitizers are available. lol


It’s both record turnout and hoping the long lines discourage people from voting. Because a normal governor would see this and create additional polling stations. Shouldn’t take five, six, 12 hours in some cases to vote if they have their shit together.

Seeing it in Iowa here also. I’m going to vote on Wednesday and our county auditor’s office is reporting record turnout also.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> I have no idea which country you're talking about.


Yes, you do. Unless you want me to think you are in fact an idiot, I suggest you stop pretending to be one.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316091213708234753
I guess supporting this is now the "pro-war" position?


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1266021033748804


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Taliban denies endorsing Donald Trump


Afghan militant group says CBS misrepresented its words




www.independent.co.uk





The news media, numerous "blue checks" on twitter, and members on this board reported that the Taliban had endorsed Trump a few days ago. Unbelievably, the media has been shown to be incorrect once again. It's almost like they have an agenda and have lowered their standards for reporting to a point where they'll publish blatantly untrue, false, misleading or out of context stories in order to prevent the reelection of President Trump. That can't be true right?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316119500165722119


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316119500165722119


It is Halloween after all.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> It’s both record turnout and hoping the long lines discourage people from voting. Because a normal governor would see this and create additional polling stations. Shouldn’t take five, six, 12 hours in some cases to vote if they have their shit together.
> 
> Seeing it in Iowa here also. I’m going to vote on Wednesday and our county auditor’s office is reporting record turnout also.


Don't get me wrong, I understand restricting voting access is part of a strategy to discourage voting for some. Just saying there could be other circumstances resulting in long lines during these extraordinary times. Some people might resist simple measures to ensure a safer voting environment resulting in delays. Especially the older folks who just want things done the old ways.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316087314255413249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316095786162302976
The small-but-dogged "Joe Biden is more electable vs. Donald Trump" group in which I found myself ~18 months ago looking reasonably prescient. 

Trump has one advantage right now, which is the raw enthusiasm for himself. Biden voters are primarily voting _against Trump_. That is not insignificant historically, but with only 20 days left at this juncture, a steep climb indeed.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck (Oct 20, 2017)

"polls"

😂😂😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I expect polls to be wrong due to a much higher than expected turnout. Don't read too much into it and go vote.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> I expect polls to be wrong due to a much higher than expected turnout. Don't read too much into it and go vote.


can you leave every other contention on the ballot blank? i have no idea about any of the candidates on the other positions on the ballot up for contention i just want to vote for the president


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I must admit that video is bad for Biden. I've always liked nina e's videos. I'm one of her 149 subscribers.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

When push comes to shove and all the smoke clears after Election Day the outcome will be...
*... STILL THE REIGNING, DEFENDING, UNDISPUTED PRESIDENT OF THE UNITED STATES
DONALD TRUMP!*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Today, this small government, free market, personal responsibility, and pro life conservative voted for Biden. No second thoughts, no regrets. I’m perfectly ok knowing that I will disagree with him on everything. But four more years of what is there now is unacceptable.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I would like to make in an official, certified statement that I do not support the Ku Klux Klan and feel both of their members are jerks.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316477324993462274


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Isn't the word that due to the high number of postal votes expected the result won't be known on election night?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

How stupid can you be 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316553061347672064


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> can you leave every other contention on the ballot blank? i have no idea about any of the candidates on the other positions on the ballot up for contention i just want to vote for the president


Why the fk would you do that? Just take a few minutes to read the policy positions of the candidates down ballot. Down ballot local elections affect you more than the president vote.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chip Kelly said:


> How stupid can you be
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316553061347672064


Are you asking about the president or the people supporting the president?


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Why the fk would you do that? Just take a few minutes to read the policy positions of the candidates down ballot. Down ballot local elections affect you more than the president vote.


so i asked around at the early voting sites today & most people there were just like me first time voters & every single one of them only voted for president & left every other category blank im in the majority no one votes for the other races


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Are you asking about the president or the people supporting the president?


Lol tbf the ppl in the audience seemed to get quiet and have a "wtf?" response to his lunacy here 

When even the red hats are thrown off by his stupidity you know its especially bad


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> so i asked around at the early voting sites today & most people there were just like me first time voters & every single one of them only voted for president & left every other category blank im in the majority no one votes for the other races


I highly doubt that. If what you said really happened, they probably don't want to appear to sway your vote and get in trouble.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Biden Raises Record $383 Million in September, Giving Him Financial Edge Over Trump (Published 2020)


Joe Biden has used the additional funds to spend more on television than President Trump in key battleground states. An estimated 5.2 million Americans cannot vote because of felony records. Mr. Trump gave a rambling speech at a rally in Iowa.




www.nytimes.com













Wall Street rolls the dice on Joe Biden-Kamala Harris ticket


Wall Street’s biggest firms are cozying up to Democratic Presidential nominee Joe Biden and appear to be rolling the dice that if the former vice president wins the White House in November, his talk about raising taxes on investors and big corporations, is a lot of hot air.




www.foxbusiness.com













Reuters/Ipsos poll shows Trump moving into statistical tie with Biden in Florida


President Donald Trump pulled into a statistical tie with Democratic rival Joe Biden in Florida, one of the election's most important battlegrounds, but Biden's lead appeared to widen in Arizona, Reuters/Ipsos opinion polls showed on Wednesday.




www.reuters.com


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__





Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll


Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




poll.qu.edu


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316572764107673600

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316515802913402880

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316516974038585346


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Looking at a poll on its own can be unreliable but you can get a slightly more accurate picture of where things are heading by looking at the aggregate. That said I have no idea. 2020 has been a crazy year. Even some political pundits who seemed so sure of themselves a few months ago are now hedging their bets. It will probably take weeks after election night until we know for sure due to all the mail-in ballots they'll have to count. It's going to be controversial either way.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Chip Kelly said:


> How stupid can you be
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316553061347672064


And we had a derecho this year, not floods. They were straight line winds equivalent to a category 3 hurricane. Some of the state is still cleaning up as Trump failed to get us the federal disaster money he promised.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Blocking the article is going to be more damaging then the article itself. 

I don't think Biden actually did anything to have social media block the article but that's the more damaging part here. Like there's a million articles about how Russia controls Trump. Nobody that supports Trump cares. Biden's son in the Ukraine is also something that we've known about to an extent and nobody seemed to care all that much. All the tech companies blocking the link to a story about a presidential candidate a few weeks before election day I think is the more damaging thing for Biden here.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DeepThoughts said:


> I don't know how many of you realize this, but we're witnessing the downfall of the Bidens, the DNC, and social media, all in one monster October surprise.
> 
> The Ukraine stuff was *bad*.
> The lying and coverups were *real bad*.
> ...


LMAO. Jane, you ignorant slut. Chip and I have been here for years and we are the spam bots? Very Alinskyesque of you to accuse me of what you are guilty of doing.

The story has been debunked with sketchy sources. Meanwhile, let’s talk about how Donald Jr. speaking at a conference paid by Baltic Bank. They are a money laundering bank who worked with El Chapo.

So, when you are done with this, Natasha, are you two continuing to hunt for moose and squirrel?



https://media.newyorker.com/photos/59097fa61c7a8e33fb3909dc/master/pass/Byrnes0329-A-moose_and_squirrel.jpg





FITZ said:


> Blocking the article is going to be more damaging then the article itself.
> 
> I don't think Biden actually did anything to have social media block the article but that's the more damaging part here. Like there's a million articles about how Russia controls Trump. Nobody that supports Trump cares. Biden's son in the Ukraine is also something that we've known about to an extent and nobody seemed to care all that much. All the tech companies blocking the link to a story about a presidential candidate a few weeks before election day I think is the more damaging thing for Biden here.


The tech companies have deemed the story misleading which is why. It’s actually amazing that the social media platforms are actually doing their jobs regarding their TOS when Trump has gotten away with so much for four years.

It’s simple. There is no censorship when it comes to platforms. The issue is the Terms of Service are not consistently followed or adhered to. I know I have complained about it here when people have snitched on me to the mods because I hurt their feels. But the terms are there.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Imagine thinking the average American gives a shit about the Biden/Ukraine stuff. The election was over when Trump failed to take the coronavirus seriously months ago. The election was bigly over when Trump fumbled his debate performance and tested positive for covid days later from his own incompetence. The election was super, bigly over when Trump came out and said no stimulus until after the election. Just a few more weeks until the Biden campaign "Weekend at Bernies" Joe into a landslide victory against a president who has no one to blame but himself.

The ensuing meltdown from the Trump cult afterwards will put the Clinton lib meltdown of 2016 to shame.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316823687446892544
This is the guy they were going to have moderate the second debate btw.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Trump's idiots trying to use the Hunter Biden/Ukraine thing to turn Joe Biden into just "Crooked Hillary Clinton" with a different name is objectively fucking hilarious.

The corruption shit only stuck with a minority of dumb cunts with Clinton because the Republican party had been pushing conspiratorial nonsense about her for literally decades.

Trying to manufacture some massive outrage about the "corrupt Biden crime family" now, less than 3 weeks out from an election that by basically any metric Trump has already fucking lost, is just hilarious in how desperate it is. Like they were so invested in Trump running against Bernie Sanders that they just didn't have any Biden attacks properly lined up at all so they're just recycling shit from 2016 about totally massive corruption that'll all be revealed any day now and totally damning e-mails that'll totally be revealed any day now and blah blah blah.

Not enough people give a shit about whatever Ukraine shit the GOP thinks is a sudden poll-reverser at this point to reverse a 10-point average national advantage coupled with solid steady leads in every battleground state.

The GOP's desperation is hilarious, as is the fervour with which their useful idiot cultists have all miraculously convinced themselves that whatever this shit is is the biggest threat to America in history, rather than, say.... President Trump pretending a deadly virus doesn't exist and letting it kill thousands and tank the economy because he wanted to look strong and unconcerned because he's a demented psychopath.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

DeepThoughts said:


> That's something the left came up with to cheat if necessary.
> 
> If Trump wins on November 3rd, the left claims all of the mail-in ballots haven't been counted, and then *surprise, surprise* come up with enough to win the states they need to reach 270+ electoral votes and take the election.
> 
> ...


You sound exactly like Trump and all of his followers

If Trump wins: "It's totally legit, no doubt about it"

If Biden wins: "It's a conspiracy. This is the most rigged election in all of election history!"

During a pandemic, it's just a smart way to prevent covid outbreaks by voting by mail. You don't have to come into contact with anyone versus the multiple hour long lines we've already seen popping up


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

DeepThoughts said:


> "I don't care about corruption, therefor, nobody else does, either." is quite the revealing hot take. Thanks for the letting the whole forum know you're a degenerate with no empathy.


In general my sanity is largely improved by as a general rule ignoring anything Fox News thinks is the most important revelation in history, especially if their information comes from Rudy cousin-fucker Giuliani.

But hey if you're already desperate to believe Biden must be massively corrupt and thus a bigger danger to America than Trump I guess you're ready to latch onto anything that tells you it's so.

Plus I'm not American and only watch your nation's politics because of how much of a ludicrous circus show it is. So there's that.

I'm not exactly going to be kept awake by a Trump voter thinking I'm the degenerate one.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

You enjoy yourself. I'll be over here waiting for Hillary Clinton to totally get arrested any day now...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Before the pandemic, Trump was a lock. After it, I think its a legit toss up.

But if you honestly believe the polls that tell you GA and Texas are turning blue you're about dumb.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DeepThoughts said:


> _"The New York Post has at least two more situations even more serious than this."_
> *- Rudy Giuliani*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316687119700692992


Conveniently Giuliani has changed his story now on how he got the laptop. Apparently in the story the shop owner couldn’t ID Hunter as the owner or no mention that Biden signed a form relinquishing ownership. Convenient to change the facts to fit the narrative.

Maybe we don’t have Hillary as president but Hillary’s good personal family friend and donor hasn’t worked out so well. Maybe Trillary can share a cell. Trump for his crimes and Hillary for giving us Trump.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Congressman Amash put it best here. Section 230’s alteration or removal will kill free speech, not help it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316819338658279429

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316832733142880258

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316823886592389125

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316776056783859714
But heaven forbid that the Senate has nothing better to do.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Guys it's all good I have the clarification right here from the laptop owner himself:









Man Who Reportedly Gave Hunter’s Laptop to Rudy Speaks Out in Bizarre Interview


John Paul Mac Isaac gave conflicting stories to reporters on Wednesday. He also said he feared for his life, citing the Seth Rich conspiracy.




www.thedailybeast.com





*Man Who Reportedly Gave Hunter’s Laptop to Rudy Speaks Out in Bizarre Interview*



> On Wednesday afternoon, a group of reporters, among them a journalist for The Daily Beast, spoke with the owner of the shop, a man named John Paul Mac Isaac who lives in Wilmington, Delaware.
> 
> *He appeared not to have a grasp on the timeline of the laptop arriving at his shop and its disappearance from it. He also said the impeachment of President Trump was a “sham.” Social media postings indicate that Mac Isaac is an avid Trump supporter and voted for him in the 2016 election.
> 
> ...


Well there we have it. A completely iron clad reliable story from the laptop store clerk himself. I have no doubt that while he could not identify Biden there's no reason to doubt the story which remained completely solid throughout interview. The presence of the sticker is but one of the smoking guns.

And who cares if he can't remember whether he contacted the FBI or they contacted him? He probably had so many other things on his mind just as important as being in possession of a laptop from the son of the man running for President. 

Finally, you have to admire the clever 'lifeguard' metaphor used by the gentlemen. It only strengthens the patriot's character further.

So there we have it. @DeepThoughts I owe you an apology. This is indeed the end of The Biden Crime Family and The Demoncrats, and that's just the beginning of the crumbling left who will be exposed even further by this nuclear bomb. Joe Biden needs to do the right thing and withdraw before heading to prison along with his son and cohorts. I see now that Trump is the right man for the job; for America; and indeed the world.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

DeepThoughts said:


> The Daily Beast is a notorious fake news site with financial ties to China.


You misunderstand me. I'm sympathetic with the guy from the laptop store. I believe him. As a child I met Ronald Reagan on a trip with my parents to Washington. Granted I couldn't properly see him after an incident getting tomato sauce in my eye at a McDonalds lunch, but considering it was an old man in a suit saying 'Well' a lot I'm sure it was him. My stupid liberal lefty parents didn't like it and told me to get away from him. Come to think of it I wonder why he kept asking me for a dollar.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Trump's idiots trying to use the Hunter Biden/Ukraine thing to turn Joe Biden into just "Crooked Hillary Clinton" with a different name is objectively fucking hilarious.
> 
> The corruption shit only stuck with a minority of dumb cunts with Clinton because the Republican party had been pushing conspiratorial nonsense about her for literally decades.
> 
> ...


It isn't desperation, it is standard operating procedure. Project their candidate's weakest feature onto the opponent so that they can play the 'but both sides' card. Works every time because their supporters will view both candidates equally bad at the worst feature of the GOP candidate and evaluate them on other criteria that will likely end in the GOP candidate being more appealing. The president being corrupt and blatant nepotism is the thing that hits him the hardest with swing voters, so they faked something to hit Hilary and now Biden with the same issue. Just like John Kerry went from decorated veteran to liar to make Bush Jr's preferential treatment while in service not seen as bad. Romney was seen as the out of touch rich dude, so they played into Obama being the out of touch elite cosy with rich elites like Romney.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Based on everything I am hearing out of Conservative media the last week I can state with 100% confidence Hilary Clinton and Hunter Biden have no chance of being elected President in 2020.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Before the pandemic, Trump was a lock. After it, I think its a legit toss up.
> 
> *But if you honestly believe the polls that tell you GA and Texas are turning blue you're about dumb.*


Unlikely for sure. But maybe not that crazy when you look back at recent senate and congress elections.

For example, in 2018 in Texas there was something like 200,00 votes between the parties when it's usually something like 1 million. GOP was down, Dems were up. Congress was fairly close too.

In Georgia, in 2018, it was also incredibly close between the parties, whereas generally there's sizable gap. 

Of course, presidential elections are a different affair altogether. Usually the numbers stay consistent, but then you're talking about an unusual year where the unemployment rate in those states is double what it was a year ago.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DeepThoughts said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316931434507063302
> Joe Biden believes confused eight-year-old children should be drugged.
> 
> 
> ...


And Trump is?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1249952368768270336


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> I listened to a little of the Donald Trump show on Rush yesterday. All I heard is one pathetic pity party from our Cryer In Chief. He is the victim always. No one likes him, no one respects him, no one appreciates the job I’ve done, Wah Wah Wah! Serve him a Wahburger and French Cries.
> 
> There is no question Trump had a lot of detractors when he took office, but he had the opportunity to prove them all wrong. All he had to do was roll up his shirt sleeves and get to work. He could have brought people to his side. Instead, he pissed down his leg and wasted a lot of opportunity.
> 
> There is no Deep State. Trump did this to himself. He is the reason he failed. He is the reason this country is even further in the shitter.


You make a lot of solid and at least some reasonably inarguable points, but obviously there is something that can be called a "Deep State"; perhaps the better, more descriptive label would be the "Managerial State" as per James Burnham's 1941 work, _The Managerial Revolution_. Of course Burnham himself had myriad blind spots--he consistently undervalued the critical role of banking in this very new managerial state kind of scheme. George Orwell's writings regarding Burnham later in the 1940s were some of his best and piquant works.

Donald Trump's greatest failings were tied to his underestimating just how deeply important those managerial positions are, and what navigating the terrain of such would entail. Trump was railing against the "Military Industrial Complex" this week in at least one campaign speech, conveying anger over the Pentagon's unwillingness to get out of the way of his efforts to remove U.S. soldiers from Afghanistan. Berkeley English professor Peter Dale Scott has referred to the "Deep State" as a shorthand for massive "big oil" conglomerates. Personalities such as Sean Hannity refer to the menacing "Deep State" as a constant nemesis to Trump as the U.S. president. 

The Trump administration's very conflict with the managerial establishment has engendered institutional chaos; for most of his presidency, over one-fifth of ambassadorships remained unfilled, with merely one of 28 U.S. State Department assistant secretary positions occupied by a Foreign Service professional. 

This week with Twitter and the market forces of two political parties essentially doing battle through the menagerie of mass media and U.S. governmental blessings, disavowals, etc., much of it feels foreshadowed from the revelations to be discovered in Hillary Clinton's book on how she and minions within the regime convinced/compelled Twitter to stay up, delaying what had been a long-planned outage, in order to mobilize and galvanize the Iranian Green Revolutionaries. The voluminous array of spectacularly powerful moneyed quadrants overlapping from, within and without mass media represent a skein-like continuum of sorts, to the point where the "Deep State" as it functions relies ever-increasingly on what may be referred to as "Surveillance Capitalism."


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316765970489376769

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316709943727321091

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316746339460567041


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> You make a lot of solid and at least some reasonably inarguable points, but obviously there is something that can be called a "Deep State"; perhaps the better, more descriptive label would be the "Managerial State" as per James Burnham's 1941 work, _The Managerial Revolution_. Of course Burnham himself had myriad blind spots--he consistently undervalued the critical role of banking in this very new managerial state kind of scheme. George Orwell's writings regarding Burnham later in the 1940s were some of his best and piquant works.
> 
> Donald Trump's greatest failings were tied to his underestimating just how deeply important those managerial positions are, and what navigating the terrain of such would entail. Trump was railing against the "Military Industrial Complex" this week in at least one campaign speech, conveying anger over the Pentagon's unwillingness to get out of the way of his efforts to remove U.S. soldiers from Afghanistan. Berkeley English professor Peter Dale Scott has referred to the "Deep State" as a shorthand for massive "big oil" conglomerates. Personalities such as Sean Hannity refer to the menacing "Deep State" as a constant nemesis to Trump as the U.S. president.
> 
> ...


Deep state as used by the partisan hacks is just another bogeyman because they hold the positions of power now and their only position is to be against something instead of doing anything while in power. So-called deep state is basically just rank and file civil servants doing a job for wages at the government that have inertia to changes that make their jobs harder to do. Corporate red tape in the government. No need to dive any deeper than that. No need to paint this president as anything than someone that don't work well with others, how he is a victim of underestimating this or unfamiliar with that. He has conflict with his own managerial people in his casinos because they did things better than him. The fault is him. The deep state narrative was created to excuse his incompetency.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FriedTofu said:


> It isn't desperation, it is standard operating procedure. Project their candidate's weakest feature onto the opponent so that they can play the 'but both sides' card. Works every time because their supporters will view both candidates equally bad at the worst feature of the GOP candidate and evaluate them on other criteria that will likely end in the GOP candidate being more appealing. The president being corrupt and blatant nepotism is the thing that hits him the hardest with swing voters, so they faked something to hit Hilary and now Biden with the same issue. Just like John Kerry went from decorated veteran to liar to make Bush Jr's preferential treatment while in service not seen as bad. Romney was seen as the out of touch rich dude, so they played into Obama being the out of touch elite cosy with rich elites like Romney.


One need not believe Donald Trump and his family are "clean" to recognize that Joe Biden and his family are quite suspect. Indeed, it was Trump's very broaching this subject in a phone conversation 15 months ago that became a major political imbroglio into the midwinter of 2020.









Let's Talk Politics! The Official Political...


The government already gets trillions (and is over $21 trillion in debt, and much much more than that in unfunded liabilities) and the homelessness problem is worse than ever. Taking 100 billion dollars from Bill Gates wouldn't change that. Bernie is suckering people who believe that the...




www.wrestlingforum.com





As noted with that post,

*__*

Watching Joe Biden's campaign is fascinating considering just how much it is critical for someone--whether in the U.S. or Ukraine--to truly thoroughly investigate Biden's wanton exercises in corruption. As proconsul for Ukraine during the Barack Obama administration's reign Biden authorized the transfer of three billion dollars in taxpayers' money to the utterly crooked and unscrupulous government following the February 2014 coup (which was undertaken to a large extent through the auspices of the U.S.'s CIA following the November 2013 spurning of the European Union by the largely neutralist Ukrainian government of Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovich) to the post-coup government. The money was pocketed, with Biden able to have it laundered and bringing a considerable percentage of the bundle himself. With Ukrainian midsize depots of natural gas and production from same rather low. The average Ukrainian was able to pay pennies for their gas, but once the coup was successful the International Monetary Fund was able to dictate that gas prices be increased to more closely correlate with the standard European range. Almost overnight the prices ballooned dramatically, with myriad gas conglomerates able to bring in more money than they had ever known before. President Petro Poroshenko informed the heads of disparate gas companies that as the chief party responsible for the price increase he should be treated as a full partner; when Joe Biden's son Hunter and John Kerry were drawn into the matter as a way to keep Poroshenko in line with U.S.-backing by Burisma Gas founder Nicolas Zlochevsky, the Bidens and Kerry saw a stupendous financial opportunity for themselves. When Poroshenko saw what Zlochevsky was doing in pitting Westerners against him in the respective schemes to plunder the gas company following the price increases he had his attorney general Viktor Shokin probe Burisma Gas. When Joe Biden spoke with Poroshenko and threatened him with the six-hour ultimatum to close the case he kept one billion U.S. dollars as that which Poroshenko would have to do without if the Ukrainian regime did not comply. Biden was paid somewhere between three and 10 million dollars by Zlochevsky for running interference on behalf of Burisma against Poroshenko. When Shokin told Poroshenko that there was no conceivable way to wrap up his investigation in six hours his boss fired him.

This is only the outermost layer of the sewage pile based on what is now being reported concerning the findings of Chief Military Prosecutor of Ukraine Anatoly Matios, beginning with weapons being sent to Islamic jihadist fighters aligned with al-Qaeda and ISIS in Syria from Ukraine with the U.S. clandestinely behind same. Much of Biden's own dirty laundry has been exposed by his big silly mouth, not surprisingly.

*__*

One of the problems with calling it "the Deep State" is that by its nature the term seems to possess a proscenium arch and lacks the realistic expansiveness of twenty-first century mass communication and social media. 2020 U.S. political information is disseminated chiefly from Mariana Mazzucato's excellently-researched _The Entrepreneurial State_ documents in terrific detail how Silicon Valley is as much an institution spawned by the U.S. federal government as its own private entity--and that is likely understating the case.

Ultimately, do not believe Biden's corruption will impact the race much. Most do not care. The overwhelming majority of those who do care were going to vote for Trump anyway.

What is more striking was the spectacle of the two respective "town halls" Thursday evening. The U.S. is, at best, bifurcating. If the rough equivalent of the events of September 11, 2001 were reproduced on, say, Tuesday, October 27, 2020, nothing like the revival of twentieth century U.S. patriotism sustained for many, many months, even years, would occur. There is no going back to _that_ time, and that was only 19 short years ago.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> One need not believe Donald Trump and his family are "clean" to recognize that Joe Biden and his family are quite suspect. Indeed, it was Trump's very broaching this subject in a phone conversation 15 months ago that became a major political imbroglio into the midwinter of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be using Russian misinformation used to discredit the Ukrainian revolution to distract from their own interference in Ukraine in an attempt to smear Biden. How can key figures of that Yanukovych's government that had to flee to Russia after the revolution be seen as largely neutralist? What's up with that?

Most do not care about Biden's corruption because there is no hard solid evidence of it. On the other hand the current president openly bragged about being involved in shady corruption practices as a feature and not a weakness when he ran for the 2016 presidency. The contrast cannot be more obvious for people concerned with corruption and not just wanting the corruption to work against people they hate. The standard GOP method to project their candidate's worst weakness onto the opposition is much harder to stick on Biden because he isn't as easy to demonise as a black man or a woman more ambitious than a man. Maybe all the dementia talk with Biden is another projection because the president can't stop retweeting nonsense and talking incoherently in public?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The ppl have spoken loud and clear 

They're far more interested in what the next president has to say than to hear the same old nonsensical rhetoric from Trump 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317121471139950595


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317127586065993728


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317044556328730625
Is he being sarcastic again?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Was DeepThoughts banned for being a rejoiner or bot?



FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317044556328730625
> Is he being sarcastic again?


His cult members popped up in the conversation saying how obvious it was that he was being sarcastic . He sent out a correct clarifying that Big T was for "big tech".


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

All Petite Wrestling said:


> Was DeepThoughts banned for being a rejoiner or bot?


Well he is back with a new gimmick. First I remember having the whole account nuked instead of just banned. Probably happy to post on a new account to claim more payment.




> His cult members popped up in the conversation saying how obvious it was that he was being sarcastic . He sent out a correct clarifying that Big T was for "big tech".


 Can't admit they choose to worship an idiot.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Biden Fanboy said:


> Bless them, they tried to stack the deck for our man Joe.
> 
> *Biden's ABC town hall questioners include former Obama speechwriter, wife of former Pennsylvania Dem candidate - Fox News*
> 
> It didn't really work, but you have to applaud them for trying to make Joe look strong. They know he's the only man for the job and are going to make sure every American knows it, too, even if they have to cheat to do it. Cheating is fair when the outcome is right, and Joe winning this election is the only outcome that is right.


This gimmick is just going to get you banned again bud.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hoolahoop33 said:


> This gimmick is just going to get you banned again bud.


Maybe this is how he makes 8 figures from search optimization.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317127586065993728



Then you use your brain and realize it was also shown on CNBC and MSNBC, so go ahead and add all those up and see how it looks.

Make sure you also add in that Trump was tape delayed in many locations, add in that Bidens was 30 minutes longer than Trump's, then add in the Youtube and streaming numbers. Whatcha got?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Then you use your brain and realize it was also shown on CNBC and MSNBC, so go ahead and add all those up and see how it looks.
> 
> Make sure you also add in that Trump was tape delayed in many locations, add in that Bidens was 30 minutes longer than Trump's, then add in the Youtube and streaming numbers. Whatcha got?


Seeing ppl get upset and scramble to try And justify what they take as a personal loss is deeply satisfying 

Mmm so good


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Chip Kelly said:


> Seeing ppl get upset and scramble to try And justify what they take as a personal loss is deeply satisfying
> 
> Mmm so good



What personal loss? The article even says the real number is 14.1 to 13.5 lol. What, people are supposed to watch Trump on 3 tvs?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

RainmakerV2 said:


> What personal loss? The article even says the real number is 14.1 to 13.5 lol. What, people are supposed to watch Trump on 3 tvs?


You're reaching to try And justify the fact that Biden beat him in the ratings 

Which is BIGLY important to Trump 

No one would do that without a reason 

Just take the loss and move on


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Maybe this is how he makes 8 figures from search optimization.


I think I might need a change in career 🤣


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Biden Fanboy said:


> The AOC-loving Tik Tok crowd tried to cheat the ratings, yet Trump still doubled Biden's viewership. This perfectly matches the Google Trends map which showed interest in Trump's town hall doubling interest in Biden's town hall.


If this were true. How much would upset you as a Biden supporter and a brand new poster that's never been here before?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Biden Fanboy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317239122688274433
> He's a corrupt, dementia-infested piece of crap who's in bed with China, but he's OUR corrupt, dementia-infested piece of crap who's in bed with China. #VoteBiden


This gimmick of yours is honestly one of the most pathetic things I've ever seen.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Biden Fanboy said:


> You must have never attended a family reunion.


Actually I have. And I'm pretty sure almost all of my cousins had better things to do with their lives than waste away their time on a forum impersonating a Biden supporter because he either has nothing going for him in life and has to resort to this, or he is literally that stupid and believes what he's doing will make any difference in making people want to vote for the guy who is an even bigger idiot than he is.

Rethink your life choices.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Biden Fanboy said:


> You must have never attended a family reunion.


Do you think it's weird that you create a new account on a wrestling forum every couple of days to troll politics?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Look how desperate the Trump geeks are 

They know it's over and are mad as fuck  


So satisfying


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Kelly said:


> Look how desperate the Trump geeks are
> 
> They know it's over and are mad as fuck
> 
> ...


I’m most certainly not a Trump fan, but this is far from over.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

FriedTofu said:


> You seem to be using Russian misinformation used to discredit the Ukrainian revolution to distract from their own interference in Ukraine in an attempt to smear Biden. How can key figures of that Yanukovych's government that had to flee to Russia after the revolution be seen as largely neutralist? What's up with that?


It is timely to consider Viktor Yanukovych reasonably neutralist considering the particular circumstances of Ukraine today, as several more "realist" analysts of Russia and Ukraine are positing this late summer and early autumn. For instance, by contrast, the recently elected Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky finds himself almost incapable of negotiating in good faith with Vladimir Putin.

It has to be remembered, or perhaps for some, learned, that Putin himself is more Russian Charles de Gaulle than the myriad members of the _Organisation armée secréte _whose adamant hardline stand against relinquishing Algeria compelled them to attempt to assassinate de Gaulle. Putin is naturally much more of a paranoid strongman than de Gaulle was as some of his worst political adversaries have learned all too fatally, but the situations are roughly politically analogous insofar as Putin represents a bulwark against what could be characterized as "Russia's far-right." The more "hardcore" near Putin's circle are positively irate with him right now for what they perceive to be weakness and passiveness while observing "American aggression in Ukraine."

That there was something of a _revanchist _and nationalistic Ukrainian movement on the ground goes without saying--the threat of violence emanating from same prodding those "key figures of that Yanukovycih's government" to indeed flee. However, describing that democratically elected regime as neutralist is directly related to the status quo as it had already been irrevocably changed by U.S.-led NATO expansionism under Bill Clinton. It is important to the reality on the ground in Ukraine is more complicated than propaganda from, say, the Right Sector, the far-right wrecking ball on behalf of the "Maidan revolution," which has been repeated by numerous U.S. politicians over the past half-decade.

Given where and how society was spiraling in Ukraine and where the ethno-language nuances of the region come in to play it becomes apparent that a kind of Czechoslovakia-style separation would ultimately be beneficial for all parties involved: map ukraine languages - Google Search

As the _Washington Post _noted, this one map does quite a bit to visually "help explain the protests":





__





map ukraine languages - Google Search






www.google.com





This is a useful link for comprehending the post-Soviet Union collapse corruption in Ukraine.









News Brief: Release of PricewaterhouseCoopers Report on the National Bank of Ukraine






www.imf.org





As it states, "By giving a misleading impression of the size of Ukraine's reserves, the NBU's reserve management practices may have allowed Ukraine to receive as many as three disbursements under the stand-by arrangement in effect at that time that it might not otherwise have been able to obtain. ...The three disbursements in question that would have been affected by the transactions examined in the PwC report were based on October, November and December 1997 figures. They total SDR 145 million (about US$200 million)."

When one points out the corruption of the Bidens, one may freely admit that this was not in any way particularly different from how Western and U.S. oligarchs had allied with a major faction of Ukrainian oligarchs dating back over at least two decades, and was revivified in response to the signing of the Commonwealth of Independent States Free Trade Zone Agreement (between Russia, Ukraine, Armenia, Belarus, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyszstan, Tajikistan, and Moldova). The faction spearheaded by Viktor Yuschenko and Yulia Timoshenko sought an alliance with Azerbaijan, Georgia, Moldova and Uzbekistan (the nation-states making up the GUAM Organization for Democracy and Economic Development), tightening the proverbial geopolitical screws on Putin--and, not surprisingly, U.S. troops have long been stationed in Georgia, Kyrgyszstan and Uzbekistan. US base in Georgia – A scarecrow in Russia’s backyard? - New Eastern Europe - A bimonthly news magazine dedicated to Central and Eastern European affairs Congress probes American cancers at Uzbekistan base 

Still wondering why Joe Biden was such a loudmouth he had to actively brag about using the threat of withholding the $1 billion U.S. loan guarantee in December 2015, pushing Ukrainian Preisdent Petro Poroshenko and Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk into clipping the wings of Prosecutor General Viktor Shokin at the Council on Foreign Relations. 

One of the great ironies of the Donald Trump administration time period has been the near-constant declarations that he is somehow a puppet of Putin, when his foreign policy has been to provide weapons to Ukraine to fight Russian separatists, something his predecessor Barack Obama balked at doing (Obama was correct; Trump, wrong), and perhaps far more decisively, and monumentally, Trump has sought one means after another to prevent the Germans from effectively wedding the Russians vis-a-vis the natural gas pipeline Nord Stream 2 (Trump was and is right to at least try). Trump had no meaningful way of preventing this while at least doing everything nominally in his power to try to block it, as it represents potentially the single greatest strategic move Putin could pull off on behalf of Russia. Trump has long wanted to kill a Russia-Germany natural gas pipeline. Navalny's poisoning could do it for him

Ultimately, highly doubt any of the Hunter/Joe Biden, et. al. corruption will play much of a role in the election.

Looks like Trump is--not surprisingly--in serious trouble in Georgia as Georgia's demographics have been trending against Republicans for years now... and that U.S. Senate race may be critical in seeing which party controls the Senate come late January 2021: 









Georgia at a Tipping Point (Published 2020)


After several near misses, Democrats can taste victory in Georgia — and Republicans fear President Trump’s lackluster numbers may drag down the party’s Senate candidates with him.




www.nytimes.com





In any event, this is somewhat humorous:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317076853140656128
And what about the femoral artery?


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m most certainly not a Trump fan, but this is far from over.


Every available analytic says otherwise but ok


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's probably over. The ostensible decisiveness of the race to date, anyway, seems to have more to do with COVID and Donald Trump losing suburban women and seniors than too much else, which leaves a "Joe Biden Blowout" much more clearly on the table than any favorable outcome for Trump but likely the narrowest of victories. 

Trump could ill-afford to lose those groups, and especially if the polls regarding the senior vote is true, if he is truly knocked out with seniors the way it's looking like he is about to be, there's not much he can do to overcome that.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/10/06/why-are-seniors-breaking-hard-joe-biden/


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/10/06/why-are-seniors-breaking-hard-joe-biden/


Who would have thought a policy of sacraficing the lives of the elderly would not be popular with the elderly?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Who would have thought a policy of sacraficing the lives of the elderly would not be popular with the elderly?


Donald Trump rhetorically bungled the response (he was worried about the stock market tanking, which it did anyway when the proverbial human waste struck the blower) and indeed it is no surprise that the elderly "bugged out" when confronted by far too many Republican Party politicos fundamentally say something along those lines in the late winter and into late spring. 

The likely final blow for the electorate was probably a few days ago when Trump vociferously stated that he would wait until after the election to go back to negotiating for a new stimulus. Much like how his first typically inarticulate statement regarding Coronavirus--"It's a hoax! It'll go away when the weather warms up, like a miracle!" etc.--easily drowns out any and all clarifications and addendums much later, his subsequent turnarounds on the stimulus matter this October feel like they are too little, too late.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

What the heck, I'll bite.

So, they're waiting until 10 days before election day to release the really bad stuff? Interesting choice considering 17 million have already voted and many more have mailed or dropped off their votes already or will early vote, mail, or drop off in the next few days.

Seems like with everyone predicting there would be lot more early voters this election, might have been a good idea to release all the "bombshell" info earlier than 10 days before Nov. 3.

I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starting to think Joe Biden's chances against Donald Trump are not as great as believed if even *Biden Fanboy* has turned on him. 

February 2001 Jim Ross voice: "WHAT'S IT GONNA BE LIKE [ON ELECTION DAY]?!"

Cue the rest of the Biden/Trump Limp Bizkit "My Way" video package.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

So many holes in this story I thought it was Swiss cheese and threw it on my sammich. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844679783223297

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844680882122752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844682006200320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844683155386369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844684271026177
https://twitter.com/dantoujours/status/1316853813681299456?
s=21

https://twitter.com/dantoujours/status/1316854260705918979?s=21

Hunter Biden might be a screw up, but the fact they are jumping through all these hoops to hang him out like this is borderline pathetic.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316853813681299456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316854260705918979


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317577844835319809
Nothing big

Just Trump encouraging harm to a target of a kidnapping conspiracy

You cant support this man and feign moral superiority anymore

This is really sick and gross


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317589850527322112


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Stay classy Trump.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> So many holes in this story I thought it was Swiss cheese and threw it on my sammich.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316844679783223297
> ...


They already have an explanation for this. Rudy got the emails via illegal or unethical means so he had to fake the laptop story to bring attention to the email without exposing his source.

The laptop story is totally made up but the emails are totally real. Don't be a sheep! 

Just like passing off Russian misinformation to smear Biden is OK because it will help them win. Consequences be damned.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Chip Kelly said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317577844835319809
> Nothing big
> 
> Just Trump encouraging harm to a target of a kidnapping conspiracy
> ...


The rhetoric is great it's just a shame he won't appoint people who would actually make it happen.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I was thinking about why do Hispanics vote Trump, and I just do get it why: because the mostly of Hispanic voters came from countries where socialism failed. This is why they vote against Dems, to avoid a Deja-Vú as equal as happened at their native nations.

In addition, I'm sick of living mortified by Uncle Donnie's misbehaviour. I know his resentment by not achieving to build his resorts at Mexico. Even, I know this: hate opens ego gates. I tell this cause I know he is an egomaniac, and rather to leave all of that hate behind than to live as another narciscistic.

Wrapping up, IMO, Trump to be re-elected.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I see that more people are posting on this thread but not voting enough. To everyone who haven't, please place your vote in the poll.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Ben Shapiro makes democrats sound a lot cooler than they actually are.

"They're the party of Bernie Sanders, just wearing the mask of Joe Biden."

Oh hell yeah, I'm definitely voting for Sleepy Joe now.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

DaRealNugget said:


> Ben Shapiro makes democrats sound a lot cooler than they actually are.
> 
> "They're the party of Bernie Sanders, just wearing the mask of Joe Biden."
> 
> Oh hell yeah, I'm definitely voting for Sleepy Joe now.


When it comes to economic policies this is correct, Biden is a neoliberal and the Democrats will give as little to their progressive wing as they possibly can. Very true!

However, when it comes to all of the anti-white/pro-******/pro-pedophile stuff which permeates the left, Ben's right. The establishment Democrats have completely surrendered on all of that stuff, and it's likely because it won't affect them or they are pedophiles themselves as many elites tend to be. Hell, Joe Biden was asked about raising an 8 year old as transgender and didn't even flinch. The correct answer to the question would've been to immediately call for the deranged mother's imprisonment and get the child out of such a dangerous environment ASAP, alas the country has drifted far too much into degeneracy and so instead we just smile and nod like it's completely normal. This is the kind of insanity that we really need to be worried about and counteracting however possible, not whether or not the government decides to give its people universal healthcare or universal basic income (god forbid the government should help anyone but the super rich who line all of their pockets!).


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Isn't Shapiro that snowflake crybaby who can dish it out to make money from his books and other revenue streams. But when he's called out on his contradictions he shouts 'leftie' and 'bully'. I'm sure I remember him calling Trump and Bannon bullies 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> This is the kind of insanity that we really need to be worried about and counteracting however possible, not whether or not the government decides to give its people universal healthcare or universal basic income (god forbid the government should help anyone but the super rich who line all of their pockets!).


Wait.... are you pro universal healthcare and a universal basic income?

For the record I am, this isn't a criticism.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318703634524274689
Yikes


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1318704713353875457


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I dunno Camille seeing as you're a big supporter of universal healthcare and a universal basic income you should be supporting Biden whole hog, even if you did believe a laptop a blind person thinks was dropped off by his son contained inappropriate material.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Um, so Rudy G has only just turned this stuff over to the police? He was in possession of child pornography and held on to it why?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I dunno Camille seeing as you're a big supporter of universal healthcare and a universal basic income you should be supporting Biden whole hog, even if you did believe a laptop a blind person thinks was dropped off by his son contained inappropriate material.


This is the pivot that Trumpocrats will start to make. They will pretend that they suddenly care about morality when Trump hasn’t done squat in four years. After all, look at how this administration separated families from their children. Roughly 500 children that tried to emigrate here don’t know where their parents are because the administration deported most of them. They overlooked the concentration camps in China of Uighur Muslims. They ignored the plight of the Hong Kong people fighting for freedom. They railed on abortion yet Trump has done nothing to advance the pro life movement. But now they care about morality and values?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> After all, look at how this administration separated families from their children. Roughly 500 children that tried to emigrate here don’t know where their parents are because the administration deported most of them.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> View attachment 92239


You didn’t care one iota about morality for the last four years and doing the right thing so don’t pretend now. And Trump gave oxygen to clowns like AOC by giving them notoriety they hadn’t deserved. So spare me.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump’s time is running out. You are an American or you support Trump. No middle ground. One or the other. And you Trump supporters can run to the mods and snitch on me all you want.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> You didn’t care one iota about morality for the last four years and doing the right thing so don’t pretend now. And Trump gave oxygen to clowns like AOC by giving them notoriety they hadn’t deserved. So spare me.


HOW DARE YOU. I CARE MORE THAN ANYONE, ABOUT EVERYTHING. 

(Actually have no idea what the hell your post means or refers to, and I don't care. 😂)


BruiserKC said:


> Trump’s time is running out. You are an American or you support Trump. No middle ground. One or the other. And you Trump supporters can run to the mods and snitch on me all you want.


Why would you get reported for an opinion, this isn't social media lmao. 

If being an American means accepting third world immigration and intervening in other countries affairs, then I want no part. Thankfully it doesn't have to mean that just because idiotic neocons and neolibs want it to mean that.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> HOW DARE YOU. I CARE MORE THAN ANYONE, ABOUT EVERYTHING.
> 
> (Actually have no idea what the hell your post means or refers to, and I don't care. 😂)
> Why would you get reported for an opinion, this isn't social media lmao.
> ...


We know you Trumpocrats are tattletales, running to mods when someone hurts your feels. I was referring to your railing on transgender issues when your hero Trump has not shown any hint of morality over the last four years. Just hilarious that you now pretend to care about these issues.

And Trump has made no attempt to end the wars that he promised he would. Also, if you want Russia and China being responsible for oversight worldwide you are going to hate how they handle things. Burying our heads in the sand is not an option, especially as Trump’s leading our retreat from the world stage has made our world a more dangerous place.

As for immigration, Trump has done nothing for immigration reform. No mandatory E-Verify, DACA is still in place after he promised to rescind it, and only five brand new miles of wall. Illegal immigration is back to Obama-era levels. Sounds like your hero Trump is not too serious about immigration reform. Just another fearmonger.

If people want to come here legally and they are able to contribute to society I’m all for it no matter where they come from. Some of them that I have known are from third-world countries, including a college roommate from Senegal who returned home after obtaining a medical degree.

But now we see who you are. One, you hate America as you are for Trump. Two, you are a racist (and I almost never throw that word around). So at least we know where you stand.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> We know you Trumpocrats are tattletales, running to mods when someone hurts your feels. I was referring to your railing on transgender issues when your hero Trump has not shown any hint of morality over the last four years. Just hilarious that you now pretend to care about these issues.


I have never reported you dude. 😂 My position on trannies has always been the same: gross, but adults can do what they want. Try to push it on kids though and you should go to prison. 



> And Trump has made no attempt to end the wars that he promised he would. Also, if you want Russia and China being responsible for oversight worldwide you are going to hate how they handle things. Burying our heads in the sand is not an option, especially as Trump’s leading our retreat from the world stage has made our world a more dangerous place.


Completely false. He's been trying to get peace in Afghanistan, which you have criticized him for, and has lowered troop numbers there. 

I don't care what China and Russia want to do in the middle east. Let them have it. 



> As for immigration, Trump has done nothing for immigration reform. No mandatory E-Verify, DACA is still in place after he promised to rescind it, and only five brand new miles of wall. Illegal immigration is back to Obama-era levels. Sounds like your hero Trump is not too serious about immigration reform. Just another fearmonger.


There's been hundreds of miles of new border wall actually and immigration is down about 50% last I checked. In any case, Democrats want open borders so it doesn't make a lot of sense to vote for them if you want less immigration. I agree though,Trump needs to do way more on immigration! A complete moratorium is necessary, in my opinion. For many years. Unfortunately we don't get everything we want in politics. 



> If people want to come here legally and they are able to contribute to society I’m all for it no matter where they come from. Some of them that I have known are from third-world countries, including a college roommate from Senegal who returned home after obtaining a medical degree.


Good for you. I don't want to replace Americans with Senegalese people. Agree to disagree. 



> But now we see who you are. One, you hate America as you are for Trump. Two, you are a racist (and I almost never throw that word around). So at least we know where you stand.


Oh well. There are far worse things than being racist. Case in point.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I have never reported you dude. 😂 My position on trannies has always been the same: gross, but adults can do what they want. Try to push it on kids though and you should go to prison.
> 
> Completely false. He's been trying to get peace in Afghanistan, which you have criticized him for, and has lowered troop numbers there.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are old-fashioned. I guess I can live with transgenders as long as I don’t have to pay for the transition.

As for Afghanistan, Trump has failed to bring the troops home. He has been working with the Taliban against the Afghan government. Hell, he wanted to bring the Taliban here last year near the 9/11 anniversary. Trump has sold out to radical Islam. 

Trump has built five brand new miles of wall. FIVE! The rest is replacement for previous fencing. That’s not building the wall. And we were promised Mexico was paying for the wall. That hasn’t happened. Trump lied to you.

It’s a lie that people want open borders. We want common sense immigration reform. Remember, you are talking to someone who would deport all illegals. But the truth is that a lot of immigrants come and are doctors, scientists, business owners, etc. They aren’t leeches on society. The truth is Trump used the fear of immigrants to fool you into thinking that he would do something. He lied to you again.

Lately anti-Trump people are getting warned and banned. We have snitches among us.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> My thoughts are old-fashioned. I guess I can live with transgenders as long as I don’t have to pay for the transition.
> 
> As for Afghanistan, Trump has failed to bring the troops home. He has been working with the Taliban against the Afghan government. Hell, he wanted to bring the Taliban here last year near the 9/11 anniversary. Trump has sold out to radical Islam.
> 
> ...


Yes yes, you want the wars to end too you just oppose actually communicating with our enemies, a necessary step in achieving any kind of peace treaty. How convenient.

The left wants to decriminalize illegal immigration which is effectively the same thing as having open borders. Trump at least sends the "parents" back, as you noted earlier. 

Anti-Trump people are getting warned and banned and having their administrator powers taken away from them you say?! Wouldn't know anything about it, I swear! I am powerless here after all, same as you.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319069526177288201
Project Lincoln, working tirelessly to restore our Republic by...pushing Iranian disinformation aimed at interfering in our election. 🥴


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319069526177288201
> Project Lincoln, working tirelessly to restore our Republic by...pushing Iranian disinformation aimed at interfering in our election. 🥴


The Alinskyesque efforts of you and your ilk to frame Project Lincoln as traitors is royally pathetic. At least they pulled the Tweet as soon as they found out.

Meanwhile, Iran sent threatening messages purporting to be from the Proud Boys to registered Democrats, and Ratcliff interprets this as them trying to damage Trump. Come on, even people like you are smart enough to see that makes no sense at all. The emails are threatening that people have to vote for Trump or else. Exactly how does that damage Trump? DNI Ratcliffe has a history of politicizing intelligence info so forgive me if I’m really skeptical. I don’t doubt Iran and Russia is trying to interfere in the election but the press conference really didn’t answer any questions. They are trying to pin this on Biden. It’s obvious.

Trump is getting more desperate as we get closer to the election. The Hunter Biden story isn’t sticking because the Bidens aren’t the corrupt Clintons. Barr and Wray are not doing the Donald’s bidding and prosecuting his political opponents. So he’s throwing more poop against the wall to see what sticks. It’s not working.

It’s time to accept reality that Trump is in danger of getting slaughtered.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> The Alinskyesque efforts of you and your ilk to frame Project Lincoln as traitors is royally pathetic. At least they pulled the Tweet as soon as they found out.
> 
> Meanwhile, Iran sent threatening messages purporting to be from the Proud Boys to registered Democrats, and Ratcliff interprets this as them trying to damage Trump. Come on, even people like you are smart enough to see that makes no sense at all. The emails are threatening that people have to vote for Trump or else. Exactly how does that damage Trump? DNI Ratcliffe has a history of politicizing intelligence info so forgive me if I’m really skeptical. I don’t doubt Iran and Russia is trying to interfere in the election but the press conference really didn’t answer any questions. They are trying to pin this on Biden. It’s obvious.
> 
> ...


Of course! How could I have been so blind?! Iran was trying to HELP Trump with this devilishly brilliant scheme of theirs! Obviously they would want to keep the guy who is crippling them with sanctions, killed one of their national heroes and spat on his image, strongly supports Israel and Saudi Arabia, and has threatened cataclysmic harm to them on more than one occasion in power. I don't know what the hell I was thinking.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Of course! How could I have been so blind?! Iran was trying to HELP Trump with this devilishly brilliant scheme of theirs! Obviously they would want to keep the guy who is crippling them with sanctions, killed one of their national heroes and spat on his image, strongly supports Israel and Saudi Arabia, and has threatened cataclysmic harm to them on more than one occasion in power. I don't know what the hell I was thinking.


An America lead by Trump is a dysfunctional America. A dysfunctional America is a weak America. Iran want America weak.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> This is the pivot that Trumpocrats will start to make. They will pretend that they suddenly care about morality when Trump hasn’t done squat in four years. After all, look at how this administration separated families from their children. Roughly 500 children that tried to emigrate here don’t know where their parents are because the administration deported most of them. They overlooked the concentration camps in China of Uighur Muslims. They ignored the plight of the Hong Kong people fighting for freedom. They railed on abortion yet Trump has done nothing to advance the pro life movement. But now they care about morality and values?


You think too much. There isn't going to be any pivot. The cruelty and unashamed power grab is the appeal for them, not the flaw they tolerate for the greater good. The appeal of the cult is they are finally allowed to be open in hurting the people that they perceived to have done them wrong. The evangelical Christians sold out to a self-proclaimed chosen one in order to grab power to build bigger mansions and fly private jets. Something anti-Christ something something.

Anti-abortion movement is full of shit and an attempt to control the lives of poor people and women. Might as well force religious laws of no casual sex outside of making babies onto the public so there is no chance of any accidental egg being fertilized by a sperm. Your country isn't a theocracy so supporting anti-abortion in politics is just wrong even if you strongly believe in this religious nonsense.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

4 years of having a president that represents the worst people the country has to offer is quite enough... time for sanity to prevail again. If Trump supporters had any concept of self awareness they would be shocked to see how the rest of the world feels about you... spoiler alert... we think you're self centred, illiterate, unintelligent morons that live in your own little bubbles and have probably never left the borders of America.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Of course! How could I have been so blind?! Iran was trying to HELP Trump with this devilishly brilliant scheme of theirs! Obviously they would want to keep the guy who is crippling them with sanctions, killed one of their national heroes and spat on his image, strongly supports Israel and Saudi Arabia, and has threatened cataclysmic harm to them on more than one occasion in power. I don't know what the hell I was thinking.


Not blind. Just stupid. This email is going to registered Democrats. They are threatening them to change their party registration to Republican and vote for Trump or else. It’s similar to those silly ones about African princes wanting to hide money in your bank account and they will give you a cut of the action in return. It’s helping Trump.

The majority of this is from Russia obviously. Iran is no doubt working to help disrupt the election but Russia benefits the most by messing with things. It creates chaos, plus Trump refused to do anything substantial after 2016 especially as he encouraged and happily accepted the help.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Says he takes full responsibility, and the very next words out of his dumb mouth is it is not his fault the virus came to the US. I don't think the president knows the definition of the phrase full responsibility.


----------



## Jon11Snow (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm begging you America... don't put yourselves and the rest of the world through another 4 years of Trump. Things are terrible now imagine what he would do with the vindication of a second term.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Biden has looked better and better with each debate. I don't have faith in the American population at this point, though.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I think Biden threw away that kinda possible Texas win. But Renewable Energy is a lucrative, burgeoning industry. Unfortunately the states that could benefit most from the shift in focus (Kansas, Montana, Idaho, South Dakota) are deep red states.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump did well, though I wasn't a fan of the groveling for the black vote. Many black grievances in the US today are based on fictional narratives pushed by the left to sow racial division and lock up minority votes, and blacks support Trump at very low numbers even with his many generous actions on criminal justice. One has to imagine that it hurts him more with his largely white base to play into those narratives, and especially to roll out plans which essentially transfer money from white Americans to black Americans such as the Platinum Plan. Hopefully he is able to win regardless, and he can stop with the song-and-dance in his second term and focus on real issues instead.

Biden was a sleepy disaster. Constantly nodding off and on many occasions clearly lost track of what he was talking about. The comments about fracking and the oil industry will cost him votes in key states, particularly Pennsylvania, it's as simple as that. Will it be enough for Trump to pull of another upset? Remains to be seen!

Speaking of Pennsylvania:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319693316317851649
A curious decision.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Trump did well, though I wasn't a fan of the groveling for the black vote. Many black grievances in the US today are based on fictional narratives pushed by the left to sow racial division and lock up minority votes, and blacks support Trump at very low numbers even with his many generous actions on criminal justice. One has to imagine that it hurts him more with his largely white base to play into those narratives, and especially to roll out plans which essentially transfer money from white Americans to black Americans such as the Platinum Plan. Hopefully he is able to win regardless, and he can stop with the song-and-dance in his second term and focus on real issues instead.
> 
> Biden was a sleepy disaster. Constantly nodding off and on many occasions clearly lost track of what he was talking about. The comments about fracking and the oil industry will cost him votes in key states, particularly Pennsylvania, it's as simple as that. Will it be enough for Trump to pull of another upset? Remains to be seen!
> 
> ...


You must be delusional. Trump just constantly lied from start to finish. You have to be a moron not to see that.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Speaking of Pennsylvania:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319693316317851649
> A curious decision.


“If the Voter’s Declaration on the return envelope is signed and the county board is satisfied that the declaration is sufficient, the mail-in or absentee ballot should be approved for canvassing unless challenged in accordance with the Pennsylvania Election Code,”

Pennsylvania Supreme Court says ballots can’t be rejected based on signature comparisons 

So if people think a ballot has a fraudulent signature they can be challenged, but one person can't reject them arbitrarily.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Jon11Snow said:


> I'm begging you America... don't put yourselves and the rest of the world through another *4 years of Trump*. Things are terrible now imagine what he would do with the vindication of a second term.


I don't think that will happen.

People seem to forget that they only reason Trump won last time around was that moderate voters were willing enough to give him a chance and that he was facing Hillary Clinton who people did not like much either.

Trump is going to lose this election because he is precisely not appealing to those moderate voters and only his right wing base who despite being energetic in his rallies don't have the voting power that the rest of America has.

The only Hope that Trump has was the BLM/Antifa protests & riots which have died down since the end of August & Biden crashing in the debates which did not happen. In fact turns out that Biden is a pretty decent debater. Trump's strategy going into the election has backfired massively. 

Your average American who does not spend his life brigading on the internet doesn't give a shit about partisan left-wing vs right-wing politics. They want to see an improvement in their lives and ultimately they did not get that under 4 years of Trump.

The handling of Covid is on the agenda again and no talk about emails will change that. People are tired of the constant hate mongering which results in riots, civil animosity and general incompetence like the reaction to Covid. Trump fatigue is pretty much a thing right now. I predict that Joe Biden will win by 2 states.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

CamillePunk said:


> Trump did well, though I wasn't a fan of the groveling for the black vote. Many black grievances in the US today are based on fictional narratives pushed by the left to sow racial division and lock up minority votes, and blacks support Trump at very low numbers even with his many generous actions on criminal justice. One has to imagine that it hurts him more with his largely white base to play into those narratives, and especially to roll out plans which essentially transfer money from white Americans to black Americans such as the Platinum Plan. Hopefully he is able to win regardless, and he can stop with the song-and-dance in his second term and focus on real issues instead.
> 
> *Biden was a sleepy disaster. Constantly nodding off and on many occasions clearly lost track of what he was talking about. *The comments about fracking and the oil industry will cost him votes in key states, particularly Pennsylvania, it's as simple as that. Will it be enough for Trump to pull of another upset? Remains to be seen!


Let's get real here. With Trump's constant narrative about "sleepy joe" he needed to get a big win in the debates and prove to the general American Public that Biden would be a disaster as president. Instead he did not get that and Biden was pretty Solid.

If you don't look at the debates from pro-Trump bias it is pretty much general consensus that first debate was won by Biden and the second was a Draw.

Many pundits and myself included (even tho I am not a pundit lol) believed that Trump was going to "destroy" Biden in the debates. This did not happen.

It was one of the area's of concern I had when Biden won the Democratic primaries but ultimately proved to be unfounded.

And I am saying this as person who generally supports the Republicans in the US. I was a huge Marco Rubio supporter back in 2016 and believe he will be the future of Republican Party once Trumps days are over.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

A PG Attitude said:


> You must be delusional. Trump just constantly lied from start to finish. You have to be a moron not to see that.


He IS a moron. This is a well known fact at this point.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Guys, guys, guys! Not gonna believe what I dreamt last night: I dreamt Trump won. 

Coincidentially: I had premonitions about electoral results and those dreams made real.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump didn’t completely shit the bed in this debate but that was a very low bar to begin with. Biden wasn’t spectacular but he didn’t need to be. He just needed to be solid and show that he was capable of being the adult in the room. With the exception of his comments on the oil markets he did just that. Personally, I have no problem with doing away with subsidies for them as well as all the other energy ones and let the market decide. And normally, those comments would come back to haunt him but not this time. 

The fact is that Trump fully screwed up the response to the pandemic. Even after the “ban” on travel regarding China, we still had an opportunity to minimize the damage regarding the virus and prevent a large number of deaths. He just got tired of dealing with it, but he has found the virus isn’t tired of dealing with us. He can’t just wish this away.

We were heading for a recession before the pandemic hit us. We continue to have jobs leave our country. He has openly praised our enemies while further distancing us from our allies. He has done nothing to warrant another four years. To paraphrase Reagan, we are no better off now than when we were four years ago.

One of the most telling statements has come from Israeli Prime Minister Netanyahu yesterday. At the announcement of relations between Sudan and Israel, Trump asked him if this would have been possible if Biden aka Sleepy Joe was in office. From Politico...
—————————————————
Addressing his foreign counterpart, who was on speakerphone, Trump asked Netanyahu: “Do you think Sleepy Joe could have made this deal, Bibi? Sleepy Joe? I think — do you think he would have made this deal somehow? I don’t think so.”

Netanyahu hesitated before offering a halting answer: “Well, Mr. President, one thing I can tell you is we appreciate the help for peace from anyone in America. And we appreciate what you’ve done enormously.”

The smile on the president’s face faded as he listened to the prime minister’s response. “Yeah,” Trump interjected, gesturing toward a member of the White House press corps to ask a question.
—————————————————
I know many here on this site are not necessarily pro-Israel. But that statement by Netanyahu speaks volumes. During the 2016 campaign, Bibi made crystal clear who he wanted for president. Netanyahu has openly sang Trump’s praises over the span of his presidency. But, given the chance to once again give a full-throated endorsement, the prime minister didn’t. 

Let that sink in. Is there a chance Trump could pull a win out? Anything is still possible. But Netanyahu is no dummy. He sees a very strong possibility that in a few months he will be dealing with President Biden. The dynamic will change for the United States and Israel. When you see one the leader of one of our staunchest remaining friends tiptoeing for the exits, that is a red flag.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Trump will win huge. Biden is a moron who wants to practically end the oil field..


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> Biden is an incoherent pedo


Biden Touches little girls when they are standing next to him getting pics. If u ever see those Clips on YT you'd see a Surprised look in their faces... That's Just Sick. Biden is a Pedophilia.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

El Grappleador said:


> Guys, guys, guys! Not gonna believe what I dreamt last night: I dreamt Trump won.
> 
> Coincidentially: I had premonitions about electoral results and those dreams made real.


🤨🤨🤔🤔


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

deadcool said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







This first video if the young girl, U can tell she really didn't want to stand in front of HIM. And before they left, he whispered something to her and By looking at her face, She looked uncomfortable and Upset like as if she wanted to cry...by whatever he said to her.


----------



## Hoolahoop33 (Nov 21, 2016)

Just to keep things fun


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

I got trump winning.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> This first video if the young girl, U can tell she really didn't want to stand in front of HIM. And before they left, he whispered something to her and By looking at her face, She looked uncomfortable and Upset like as if she wanted to cry...by whatever he said to her.





The Soul Priestess said:


> Biden Touches little girls when they are standing next to him getting pics. If u ever see those Clips on YT you'd see a Surprised look in their faces... That's Just Sick. Biden is a Pedophilia.


Now let’s talk about the 25 or so women that have accused Trump of assault or rape. Let’s then discuss how Trump is using the DOJ and AG Barr to fight some of these cases (E. Jean Carroll comes to mind). And of course the allegations that Trump raped a 13-year-old.

Trump always is guilty of what he accuses his opponents of.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Now let’s talk about the 25 or so women that have accused Trump of assault or rape. Let’s then discuss how Trump is using the DOJ and AG Barr to fight some of these cases (E. Jean Carroll comes to mind). And of course the allegations that Trump raped a 13-year-old.
> 
> Trump always is guilty of what he accuses his opponents of.


The MEDIA Are the one's that puts these "allegations" against EVERY President that gets elected. 😐😐


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The Soul Priestess said:


> The MEDIA Are the one's that puts these "allegations" against EVERY President that gets elected. 😐😐


Trump has been accused of rape by several different women since the 90's. Long before he entered politics. Are you saying every single one are liars?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> The MEDIA Are the one's that puts these "allegations" against EVERY President that gets elected. 😐😐


Yet you automatically believe one and not the other. Is it possible one or two women might not be telling the truth? Yes. Is it possible every single one of those 25 women are lying? The odds are probably way better of you winning the lottery. And we know Trump has a track record of abusing and cheating on his wives. So it’s safe to assume Trump is a sleaze bag when it comes to women.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't remember Bush, Kerry, Gore, McCain or Obama being accused of bad sexual conduct while running for president. Biden too before this elections. Too young to remember any of the other earlier elections. Kerry got slandered by the swiftboat bull shit though. That was a real eyeopener for me in how blatant lies can be used for political gains. Before that I had assume attacks had to be grounded in some half-truths and the ability of how well one spin it shows the abilities of the spin-doctors. After that, it is just using a cult of personalities to put the point across with no wit at all. Case in point, Obama care bad, ACA good.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320107370312323073
Gaffe or not, funny as hell.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

DaSlacker said:


> Trump has been accused of rape by several different women since the 90's. Long before he entered politics. Are you saying every single one are liars?


Unfortunately, When it comes to SOME Women, they WILL Lie about being raped. Just to Destroy Someone's life and Especially if they are famous.
I don't know why Some women would want to do that... but it does happen.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> Yet you automatically believe one and not the other. Is it possible one or two women might not be telling the truth? Yes. Is it possible every single one of those 25 women are lying? The odds are probably way better of you winning the lottery. And we know Trump has a track record of abusing and cheating on his wives. So it’s safe to assume Trump is a sleaze bag when it comes to women.


And what Man DOESN'T Cheat on their wives? 🤨 Granite, I know there ARE Few good Men out there that truly do care about their Spouse.
All I've known of the guys my Mom either dated or was married to... Have cheated on her. Including my Biological Dad when My Mother was pregnant with me


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> And what Man DOESN'T Cheat on their wives? 🤨 Granite, I know there ARE Few good Men out there that truly do care about their Spouse.
> All I've known of the guys my Mom either dated or was married to... Have cheated on her. Including my Biological Dad when My Mother was pregnant with me


This man doesn’t cheat on his wife. Talk about an ignorant, sexist comment. Character still matters to some of us.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Let Chief of Staff Mark Meadows’ (T for Trumpocrat) comment sink in. 






“We are not going to control the pandemic.” The Trump administration is giving up. They have no intention of even trying to mitigate this. They have surrendered and don’t care how many people die in the process.

We are fucked.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

The Soul Priestess said:


> And what Man DOESN'T Cheat on their wives? 🤨 Granite, I know there ARE Few good Men out there that truly do care about their Spouse.
> All I've known of the guys my Mom either dated or was married to... Have cheated on her. Including my Biological Dad when My Mother was pregnant with me


Are you really as stupid as you present yourself as?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

👀👀👀👀

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320331271135002624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320439990095065089
Looks like the Biden campaign sees a path in Texas.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Let Chief of Staff Mark Meadows’ (T for Trumpocrat) comment sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One side is ready to make plans to handle the impact of the pandemic. The other side is doing exactly the same shit they accused China of for the spread of the pandemic. Short-term economics concern over worker's health. Politics of silencing dissenters. Ignoring doctors and nurses. Not sure how the cultists can on the one hand blame China's initial inaction for covid19 but on the other hand cheer on a very similar head in the sands approach this current administration has taken since the start of 2020.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> One side is ready to make plans to handle the impact of the pandemic. The other side is doing exactly the same shit they accused China of for the spread of the pandemic. Short-term economics concern over worker's health. Politics of silencing dissenters. Ignoring doctors and nurses. Not sure how the cultists can on the one hand blame China's initial inaction for covid19 but on the other hand cheer on a very similar head in the sands approach this current administration has taken since the start of 2020.


Trump quietly signed an executive order this week that could strip protections for many government employees unless they would be fully loyal to him. It would allow him to fire civil servants like Dr. Fauci.









Trump passes executive order that could destroy a future Biden administration


‘Through this order, President Trump has declared war on the professional civil service by giving himself the authority to fill the government with his political cronies who will pledge their unwavering loyalty to him, not to America’




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Are you really as stupid as you present yourself as?


That's all I've heard most of my life growing up. I'm humbly sorry for offending but Apparantly, Whatever my Bio Dad did to my Mother, She says that all men just want one thing from a woman. She instilled that into my mind. I want to believe different......


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Trump quietly signed an executive order this week that could strip protections for many government employees unless they would be fully loyal to him. It would allow him to fire civil servants like Dr. Fauci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to bite them in the ass when the older democrats retire and the younger more combative Bernie wing of the party take over the discourse. They will wield this power as much as the current unethical Newt Gingrich inspired GOP.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

Trump went over Hillary clean, but I expect Biden to bury him on November 3rd at ACTION ELECTION.

I just hope they don't book a screwy finish and I get to see Trump later next year in another angle, guy is pretty decent on the mic. Biden desperately needs the strap, tho.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Hermann said:


> Trump went over Hillary clean, but I expect Biden to bury him on November 3rd at ACTION ELECTION.
> 
> I just hope they don't book a screwy finish and I get to see Trump later next year in another angle, guy is pretty decent on the mic. Biden desperately needs the strap, tho.


He's been very overexposed and the MAGA 2020 doesn't have the same impact as in 2010s. Feels very WCW Hogan. He's completely no sold the biggest heel in years, but the 50+ casuals weren't impressed. Probably because he's done and said a lot of heelish things too. Biden is a safer pair of hands than Clinton but it's more than likely he's a transistional champion for Kamala, who has a really good gimmick.

He's also pushed a lot of his family into prominent roles, despite lacking the substance. I'm not convinced Don Jr would pass a wellness test.

Whatever the outcome, the fallout from the extravaganza is mouth watering.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That 60minutes interview was torture. The president seem like the one with dementia rather than Biden. The raw video he released made him look like a mad man compared to the official edited version. And he thought he came off better in his version? I guess editing out the insane ramblings gave no red meat for his base to latch on to so it is bad in his mind. lol

Kamala Harris's forced laughter was also pretty cringe. Pence kept deflecting to say he trust Americans to know best on what to do during a pandemic just came off as not wanting to take responsibility. Biden came off the best out of the 4 interviewed. What a low bar to clear.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

👀👀👀👀👀👀👀

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321452134408347653









All the previously lean-R states are now rated as toss-ups. Trump is FUCKED.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321497097267482625

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321520554688565251


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As we get closer to Election Day, I know those of you who have known me here for a long time know I am a Christian and proud of it. Trump doesn’t represent what I believe. Those who said, “We weren’t voting for a pastor but a president” miss the point. Time to erase your mistake.


----------



## matt18736 (May 25, 2020)

If the WWE were promoting the election


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Called for this in the other thread here several weeks ago!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Leaving out Election Day 2020 view. Family problem ocurred recently.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

The Soul Priestess said:


> That's all I've heard most of my life growing up. I'm humbly sorry for offending but Apparantly, Whatever my Bio Dad did to my Mother, She says that all men just want one thing from a woman. She instilled that into my mind. I want to believe different......


I’m still not sure if you’re playing a character. So good job, I guess.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jesse Ventura in a PSA with other Minnesota governors.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Mister Abigail said:


> I’m still not sure if you’re playing a character. So good job, I guess.


Nope... Being dead serious.
I've never dated anyone... What she believes doesn't match with what I Believe. She's says one thing I say another.... then an argument breaks out.... I believe not ALL Men are that way..


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

God I love Jesse.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a legit question regarding the Presidential campaign.

Both candidates have to pay for their own campaign using funds raised from fundraising.

But doesn't the current sitting President use Flights (Air Force One), Transport (The Beast limo), Accommodation (White House or Hotels) that is paid for by the taxpayer?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> God I love Jesse.


Watching that video just blew me away. Ventura was a bomb thrower when he was governor and is so mellow here.

But they are right. What we see on television is the projected winners based on votes counted up to that point. We have never had every single vote completely accounted for on Election Night. Many states leave a certain amount of time in their process to get everything counted. It’s not until December 14 that the Electoral College meets to cast their votes for president. Those results will be certified before the Senate on January 6.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Interesting split in the prediction poll here. I don't see any way that Biden is winning. I can't stand Trump and I despise everything he has done to the country and, to a lesser extent, to the world. But I believe 100% that America will vote him in again.

It's funny, I see a lot of people that think Biden has a chance ... and they state that "Well, I see way more support for Biden on Facebook and Twitter ..."
They seem to be forgetting that their social media feeds are completely tailored to their personal tastes. They have spent the last 5 years blocking, unfollowing, unfriending and muting ANYONE that says anything positive about Trump, and now they are surprised at how everyone in their feed is pro-Biden lol

People are still way too much in their own bubbles. Biden does not have this. Unfortunately, we all have Trump for another 4 years.
I'd like to be proved wrong, but I doubt I will be.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Trump will win because 2020.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

njcam said:


> I have a legit question regarding the Presidential campaign.
> 
> Both candidates have to pay for their own campaign using funds raised from fundraising.
> 
> But doesn't the current sitting President use Flights (Air Force One), Transport (The Beast limo), Accommodation (White House or Hotels) that is paid for by the taxpayer?


Yes. It's a critique discussed every 4 years.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Interesting split in the prediction poll here. I don't see any way that Biden is winning. I can't stand Trump and I despise everything he has done to the country and, to a lesser extent, to the world. But I believe 100% that America will vote him in again.
> 
> It's funny, I see a lot of people that think Biden has a chance ... and they state that "Well, I see way more support for Biden on Facebook and Twitter ..."
> They seem to be forgetting that their social media feeds are completely tailored to their personal tastes. They have spent the last 5 years blocking, unfollowing, unfriending and muting ANYONE that says anything positive about Trump, and now they are surprised at how everyone in their feed is pro-Biden lol
> ...


Biden won't win because of facebook or twitter support. He'll win because he has a bigger polling lead then Obama had in 2008. I am no fan of Biden(though I am voting for him), but data is data and Trump would have to overperform the polls by the largest margin in history to win. I would have no problem admitting if it were close, but it's not. Biden's going to win when the votes are all counted. The only question is whether or not it'll be a narrower victory consisting of the Rust Belt and/or Arizona b/c of Republican fuckery, or if it's going to be a landslide victory, consisting of GA/NC/FL/TX. 

No political environment in which Texas and Georgia are legit tossups is a political environment that is favorable to Donald Trump. Trump's downplaying of coronavirus has cemented his loss.

I'll eat dirt if I'm wrong, but I doubt it. It would be a shame to have all these 🦀🦀🦀 go to waste.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

DaRealNugget said:


> Biden won't win because of facebook or twitter support. He'll win because he has a bigger polling lead then Obama had in 2008. I am no fan of Biden(though I am voting for him), but data is data and Trump would have to overperform the polls by the largest margin in history to win. I would have no problem admitting if it were close, but it's not. Biden's going to win when the votes are all counted. The only question is whether or not it'll be a narrower victory consisting of the Rust Belt and/or Arizona b/c of Republican fuckery, or if it's going to be a landslide victory, consisting of GA/NC/FL/TX.
> 
> No political environment in which Texas and Georgia are legit tossups is a political environment that is favorable to Donald Trump. Trump's downplaying of coronavirus has cemented his loss.
> 
> I'll eat dirt if I'm wrong, but I doubt it. It would be a shame to have all these 🦀🦀🦀 go to waste.


Can't say I agree ... I'm saying that the people who are being vocal about Biden having more support are reading way too much into what THEY are seeing on their social media.

Trump absolutely has more support than Biden. It's just people that block and mute all of the Trump supporters seem to think that the blocked people vanish from the planet altogether! Do you remember the confidence in Hillary 4 years ago? Her lead at this stage was the same as, or bigger than Biden's (depending on which biased news outlet you listened to).

[edit] Again, I'd love to see Trump ousted. I just hope the damage he has done is repairable.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck, he's got some moves.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323534663453913093


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

greasykid1 said:


> Can't say I agree ... I'm saying that the people who are being vocal about Biden having more support are reading way too much into what THEY are seeing on their social media.
> 
> Trump absolutely has more support than Biden. It's just people that block and mute all of the Trump supporters seem to think that the blocked people vanish from the planet altogether! Do you remember the confidence in Hillary 4 years ago? Her lead at this stage was the same as, or bigger than Biden's (depending on which biased news outlet you listened to).
> 
> [edit] Again, I'd love to see Trump ousted. I just hope the damage he has done is repairable.


Hillary had nowhere near the lead Biden has. Your not paying attention to the data. The media was cocky in 2016 yes, the data analysts were not. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322573123066171394
I understand 2016 gave everyone PTSD in regards to polling, but this election is nothing like 2020. Biden's lead has remained steady, Clinton's was unstable and narrowing closer to election day. Biden's winning with seniors, Clinton was losing them by double digits. Biden's winning voters who dislike both candidates, Clinton was losing them. Biden's favorability has risen closer to election day, Clinton's was falling. Undecideds and 3rd party voters were plentiful in 2016, they're few and far between in 2020.

Trump has his cultist base and no one else. The number one issue on everyone's mind is the coronavirus, which the American public by and large believe he has failed at fighting. This election is over, and has been over for quite some time.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323647597496700929
Interesting.

Happy Election Day everyone!  Stay safe out there.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I'll be damned. The election is already over. Who could have seen this coming?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1323665268338556928
"The United States, you have shocked the nation."


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh hello!

Just popping in to say I anticipate a Biden win. Trump would have won easily but he has handled the Rona worse than any other world leader.

Either way, 2 shit candidates, the best that America can put forward lol.

Oh and anyone saying polls were wrong last time are talking nonsense. They got the popular vote right, plus Biden is even further ahead this time.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

They can vote Trump or Biden. America is fucked either way.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DaRealNugget said:


> Hillary had nowhere near the lead Biden has. Your not paying attention to the data. The media was cocky in 2016 yes, the data analysts were not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322573123066171394
> ...


You have to go back a long time to find a President who goes in to an election off the back of or during a big recession and come out the winner. Generally a first term incumbent leader is difficult to remove, unless their are economic unemployment issues happening: Hoover in 32, Carter in 80, Bush in 92. Or they fucked up bigtime, which Trump has done with coVid. It can create a situation where a significant number of that party faithful sit it out i.e Bolton.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

The Sheik said:


> They can vote Trump or Biden. America is fucked either way.


Less fucked with Biden.

If Biden wins and they do fuck all the next four years to win back the middle class, the Republicans take the White House again in 2024 with an even more unhinged lunatic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This feels like 2004 all over again...America re-elected a war criminal because reasons...


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> This feels like 2004 all over again...America re-elected a war criminal because reasons...


You mean you think Trump will get back in?

It looks like now Trump may eek out Florida, so my info is it's up to the midwest key states now?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> You mean you think Trump will get back in?
> 
> It looks like now Trump may eek out Florida, so my info is it's up to the midwest key states now?


Florida was expected to go red. But he didn't just eek out Florida, he outperformed expectations. That is what worries me as it could mean polling are way off due to the much higher turnout.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I see


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Not looking good for Biden right now with all toss up states favoring the current president. Hopefully mail-in ballots that are not counted yet in some of these states favors Biden. But increasingly look like American voters are doing 2004 all over again.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like Trump is on track to win again, although the media is spinning as hard as they can for Biden


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It looks like Pennsylvania is going to decide the race where it could take days if mail ballots are a significant % compared to the difference in votes there.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So weird Biden just spoke before results are in, I would imagine he is positioning himself for contesting.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The President tweeted out he will be speaking too. Both camps are trying to frame the narrative of the other side is trying to 'steal' the elections when votes are simply still being counted.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Gore vs Busch all over again


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This is worse. Neither Gore nor Bush are batshit insane like the current president.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

This is the most intense election in my lifetime.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Sheik said:


> This is the most intense election in my lifetime.


I feel the same way.

Its going to come down to 3 states --> WI, MI and PA. Whoever wins 2 out 3 of these states wins the election.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shades of Al Gore


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The madman really did it. Declared himself the winner before all votes are counted. I still think he is favorite to win it due to the incumbency advantage but is he trying to incite a civil war during a pandemic with this irresponsible declaration? Are the sheeps really seeing no issue with this dick move?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Biden should go mattress shopping tomorrow.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The madman really did it. Declared himself the winner before all votes are counted. I still think he won due to the incumbency advantage but is he trying to incite a civil war during a pandemic with this irresponsible declaration? Are the sheeps really seeing no issue with this dick move?


Trump knows the mail-in votes are yet to be counted and knows they will be mostly Democrat votes.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

njcam said:


> Trump knows the mail-in votes are yet to be counted and knows they will be mostly Democrat votes.


Yeah that's why it was such a dick move.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

What a shit show lol.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah that's why it was such a dick move.


CNN said an hour ago that there are 1.7 Million mail-in votes at Pennsylvania, and if Biden wins ~75% of those, he wins.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Yeah that's why it was such a dick move.


The individual states just need to keep counting and reporting. The laws around state voting is done by the states, not Federal.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Draykorinee said:


> What a shit show lol.


It didn't need to be this way. They had literal months to prepare for the expected surge of early and mail-in ballots but people in charge decided to allow this very situation as a backup plan if they cannot win the battleground states.



njcam said:


> The individual states just need to keep counting and reporting. The laws around state voting is done by the states, not Federal.


Yeah but the damage has already been done by the irresponsible declaration. Notice how the cultists wanted to bitch about Biden addressing the people but are fine with dear leader doing much worse? Hypocrisy and double standards.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Who predicted no one?


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

If it ends 270-270 I kinda wish one of the Elector's would just bribe both campaigns for their vote.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Wonder who is Rock and who is Stone Cold in this


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Going exactly as expected so far.

Biden camp being overly confident based on polls ... which are never accurate.
People thinking that Trump supporters have had their minds changed by Trump’s Covid response - the same people who have been out without masks and claiming Covid is a hoax LOL

Once again, complacency and propaganda drives opinion, not actual fact.

Still right now, we have people on both sides claiming victory. It’s unbelievable.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Looking like a narrow Biden victory. Fucking scary how if there were no pandemic going on, Trump would have likely won in a landslide. I am never trusting polls again.

Sadly, the Dems won't be retaking the Senate, so even the milquetoast policies of Biden are going to be blocked. Four years from now, Dems are fucked because Biden won't run for a second term(if he survives the first) and Kamala Harris will be gift-wrapped the nomination and she isn't anywhere near a strong enough candidate to win against whatever faux-populist ghoul Reps choose in 2024.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

You can also make the case that if Trump had behaved like a sympathetic human being, tried to pass a covid relief bill and minimize the lives lost he would have curbstomped Biden and been reelected easily. Now he basically will be losing to a guy who hid in a basement and ran on being Not Trump.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

ShiningStar said:


> You can also make the case that if Trump had behaved like a sympathetic human being, tried to pass a covid relief bill and minimize the lives lost he would have curbstomped Biden and been reelected easily. Now he basically will be losing to a guy who hid in a basement and ran on being Not Trump.


Yep. His approval rating jumped to the highest it has ever been in the weeks after the pandemic started, because he was holding daily briefings and letting science do the talking. Had he simply continued doing so, kept his mouth shut, and pushed harder for a second stimulus before the election, I have no doubt the election would have been called for Trump last night.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

The pandemic wasn't the knockout blow for Trump because he could sell it as a Chinese fuck up - playing directly to his nationalistic, isolationist approach. That most are asymptomatic and that Europe shut down only to have to shut down again played to his 'it is what is' response to corona during the summer. Unlike other presidents running during a recession, he likely garnered sympathy rather than blame from his 60+ million pool of voters.

I agree he could have handled it in a way more sensitive manner. But I think the vitriol between '16 and '19 was so intense that the other 60+ million were always going to side with Biden no matter what. Pure partisan politics. The republican ticket and pulling in more African-Americans and Latinos was always his ceiling.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

Biden looks set to win narrowly 270-268 most likely

I believe in another post I did say it was going to be a close election and one or two states would decide it?

Anyway Biden/Harris victory will look to be pyrrhic as they will inherit the covid mess and an awful economy. Unless they manage a miracle recovery from this they look set to lose in 2024

If Republicans were smart they should pick Marco Rubio as their next candidate in 2024. His hard work single handily managed to get Trump a win Florida. He was loyal enough to Donald to inspire the leftovers of the MAGA crowd and will also manage to win minority voters especially Latinos nationwide. Latinos are gonna be the Republicans major voting block from now on.

They should drop all that "build a wall bs" because they now have a base that can carry them in to the 2030s if they play their cards right and become a less racist party and try to attract some of the woke crowd in the Northern States.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

ShiningStar said:


> If it ends 270-270 I kinda wish one of the Elector's would just bribe both campaigns for their vote.


It can't

270 is the magic number to win

A draw would be 269-269 in which the state delegations in the house decide who will win and that would obviously favour Trump & the Republicans.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

So much for Trumps building a wall in Arizona. The state voted for Biden.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

This is brilliant.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Balor fan said:


> So much for Trumps building a wall in Arizona. The state voted for Biden.



Not yet.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Not yet.


Uh, yeah. Multiple sources have called it for Biden. 

CNN just called Wisconsin for Biden. If his lead holds in Michigan and Nevada, which it should, it's over at 270 electoral votes exactly. Winning PA, NC, or GA will just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

This dude is more like DaRealMoron. Am I right folks?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Michigan called for Biden. He has 264 electoral votes in the bag. Nevada will give him all he needs once all the votes from Las Vegas are finally added. Loser Trump is a one term president. SAD!!1!!1!1


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

Biden wins Michigan. Which would give him 264. All he would need now is to clinch Nevada and he's won the presidency. 

On a side note, if anyone has ever watched the show Sandal, would we ever get craziness like the two elections ran in that show? In one the president was gonna lose, then his son mysteriously was murdered, causing him sympathy and thus he won. Then his wife ran for President 4 years later, she lost but his opponent was murdered during his victory speech.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

DaRealNugget said:


> Michigan called for Biden. He has 264 electoral votes in the bag. Nevada will give him all he needs once all the votes from Las Vegas are finally added. Loser Trump is a one term president. SAD!!1!!1!1


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

DaRealNugget said:


> Uh, yeah. Multiple sources have called it for Biden.
> 
> CNN just called Wisconsin for Biden. If his lead holds in Michigan and Nevada, which it should, it's over at 270 electoral votes exactly. Winning PA, NC, or GA will just be icing on the cake.


GA is my home state. It hasn't gone blue since the Clinton election. Trump already has a big lead there. It doesn't matter though, the remaining states that Biden has a strong grip on will give him the win.

At the current trend, Trump will finish with 267 and intense temper trantrums and violations of the constitution will ensue.


Balor fan said:


> So much for Trumps building a wall in Arizona. The state voted for Biden.


I'm sure it has a lot to do with said wall (not actually being built or simply from the whole wall situation)


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Arizona is far from over. Plus there are obvious irregularities in Wisconsin that Trump is gonna have in court for weeks. Biden is the presumptive winner for sure, but I wouldnt be ejaculating yet.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I mean it'll be good that Trump is gone, but Biden's real challenge will come from his running mate.



FriedTofu said:


> This feels like 2004 all over again...America re-elected a war criminal because reasons...


No one thought John Kelly could clean up Bush's mess, so people wanted Bush to clean his own mess up.

His mess is still there though.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

So currently fox news has Biden 264 to Trump 214. 'Scuse my ignorance but if it's expected to go down to the wire like you guys are talking where are Trumps points going to come from?


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

yeahbaby! said:


> So currently fox news has Biden 264 to Trump 214. 'Scuse my ignorance but if it's expected to go down to the wire like you guys are talking where are Trumps points going to come from?


Trump needs to secure Pennsylvania, North Carolina, Georgia, and Alaska (he's leading all of them). That would give him 268 points, 2 shy of 270. If Biden secures Nevada he gets 270 and he wins the election 270-268. Trump needs Nevada to flip for him to win the presidency.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah yes now I see.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr Charismatic said:


> Wonder who is Rock and who is Stone Cold in this


"BIDEN IS SHAKING HANDS WITH SATAN HIMSELF, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, SOMEONE TELL ME THIS IS NOT HAPPENING!"

"It's happening, Biden has sold his soul for the presidency!"


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

yeahbaby! said:


> So currently fox news has Biden 264 to Trump 214. 'Scuse my ignorance but if it's expected to go down to the wire like you guys are talking where are Trumps points going to come from?


If Trump holds all the states he leads in currently, he gets to 268. His campaign still feels confident he will win Arizona to get over 270, or at least make Arizona razor thin enough where it would be an automatic recount and go to court. 

Id say Biden is 90/10 favorite right now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Twilight Sky said:


> I mean it'll be good that Trump is gone, but Biden's real challenge will come from his running mate.
> 
> 
> No one thought John Kelly could clean up Bush's mess, so people wanted Bush to clean his own mess up.
> ...


No one thought Bush could clean up his own mess too though.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

A guy claiming to work for Arizona elections has said all their votes are counted and Trump has won. Claims its being dragged out for fear of riots. Could get interesting here.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A guy claiming to work for Arizona elections has said all their votes are counted and Trump has won. Claims its being dragged out for fear of riots. Could get interesting here.


The votes being counted in Arizona are definitely leaning towards Trump. And I live in Arizona so I definitely do not want more riots.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> A guy claiming to work for Arizona elections has said all their votes are counted and Trump has won. Claims its being dragged out for fear of riots. Could get interesting here.


lol 'a guy'.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.

If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate

^ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA lol. Democrats are the party for illegal aliens, Trump is the party for Americans.

Democrats promote fake things like climate change and the coronavirus. I'll always vote Republican and help block democrats goals.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

7x0v said:


> I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.
> 
> If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate
> 
> ...


Is this TDS?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

7x0v said:


> I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.
> 
> If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate
> 
> ...


A moron voting for a moron. Go figure.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

7x0v said:


> I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.
> 
> If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate
> 
> ...


There’s about 233,000 people who would disagree with you. Or are they all crisis actors from the Sandy Hook Talent Agency?

I have news for you, the virus isn’t going away. In fact it’s pretty much out of control now. We will soon start see the repercussions as more people will be unwilling to shop, eat out, etc. It’s more dangerous to get groceries now. Eventually, more businesses will catch up to this and shut their doors for good. More unemployment, more failed businesses, all so you can own the libs.

Trump and the economy need people like me to keep things going. I have a very good paying job and plenty of disposable income. I’m not bailing it out, and I know a lot of people who feel the same way. I am going to be selfish and look out for me only.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

7x0v said:


> I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.
> 
> If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate
> 
> ...


Climate change and COVID are fake? Jesus christ. This election was a reminder of how stupid the average person truly is.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Man its a lot closer than I thought it was gonna be, I thought trump might of won, unfortunately. But I really hope Biden wins, the free world looks to America for leadership not division, trump within anxiety complex with all his money and power , he acts like a fucking child, I have a real passion for politics, this I found out after the world recession in 2008, after seeing the worlds different economic structures fall like domino's which some countries have still not recovered from , just like the UK with Boris Johnson running up the economy into the ground , like we stand shoulder to shoulder with America we always have, but in all the years even when thatcher who was really divisive looks like a angel compared to this idiot, he is making a mockery out of the u.s. and is so fucking stupid, I don't care how much he thinks this is a game and he wants to preserve his image as this is what I've realized to him its just one big fucking game, well sorry trump its not you're fucking about with peoples livelihoods, who don't have you're wealth and power, so be a man, if Joe Biden wins and take your loss like a man, as if you don't, then other countries might just start to think fuck it if he's been a authoritarian president, we will be too, does he not understand this? It ain't just about America its about setting a example as the leader of the free world and man Biden as much as I like him, he does too, he gets it stays as a centrist progressive not shift leftwards , stays in the centre ground and unite a country, I admire so much.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

7x0v said:


> I'll always vote for someone like Trump only.
> 
> If he wins White House, Biden's ambitions likely blocked by Republican Senate
> 
> ...


And trump thinks bleach stops covid, ffs can u not see he is not a republican either, trump is for trump, he doesn't give a fuck about you or anyone but himself.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

BruiserKC said:


> There’s about 233,000 people who would disagree with you. Or are they all crisis actors from the Sandy Hook Talent Agency?
> 
> I have news for you, the virus isn’t going away. In fact it’s pretty much out of control now. We will soon start see the repercussions as more people will be unwilling to shop, eat out, etc. It’s more dangerous to get groceries now. Eventually, more businesses will catch up to this and shut their doors for good. More unemployment, more failed businesses, all so you can own the libs.
> 
> Trump and the economy need people like me to keep things going. I have a very good paying job and plenty of disposable income. I’m not bailing it out, and I know a lot of people who feel the same way. I am going to be selfish and look out for me only.



Good post this man, really explaining what I know and many others, teump doesn't care about you're fine country he is all about trump, what's best for him,,his image , its all a game to this moron.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

BruiserKC said:


> I have news for you, the virus isn’t going away. In fact it’s pretty much out of control now. We will soon start see the repercussions as more people will be unwilling to shop, eat out, etc. It’s more dangerous to get groceries now. Eventually, more businesses will catch up to this and shut their doors for good. More unemployment, more failed businesses, all so you can own the libs.


This is already happening, especially in hard lockdown states like California which I can assure you are not closing down to “own the libs.“


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> No one thought Bush could clean up his own mess too though.


He didn't.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Mifune Jackson said:


> This is already happening, especially in hard lockdown states like California which I can assure you are not closing down to “own the libs.“



Its not about party politics now, its about leading by example and if trump wins the free world is fucked as he doesn't care about nothing but his image and thinks this a game.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The fact that the margin is razor-thin and that Trump definitely could still win might be the most damning indictment of the American people since Reconstruction, and I don't think that's an exaggeration.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

It's a damning indictment of neoliberalism and the status quo too.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> The fact that the margin is razor-thin and that Trump definitely could still win might be the most damning indictment of the American people since Reconstruction, and I don't think that's an exaggeration.


Biden is no better especially with his indictments with his pedophile son


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I think anyone can agree that the people who get effected worst by the outcome of this election are all the Aussies who've bet hundreds of dollars on this shit show. Hoping I'm 300 bucks richer by the end of this. American Politics is just entertainment and a way to make money for me


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

By the looks of it looks like Biden is winning, but if Trump won it be a huge shocker here. I think both candidates suck, but I feel Biden is just worse overall.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Strike Force said:


> The fact that the margin is razor-thin and that Trump definitely could still win might be the most damning indictment of the American people since Reconstruction, and I don't think that's an exaggeration.


Bullshit like this is why Trump gets almost half of the votes. Since Trump's campaign in 2016 it's just been a constant string that anyone who would consider voting for Trump is a monster. I had someone say "I'm voting for women and gay people so I'm voting for Biden." OK... 

When Trump was a candidate for president you had articles like this written about him: 

Donald Trump’s More Accepting Views on Gay Issues Set Him Apart in G.O.P. (Published 2016)

Elton John and his longtime boyfriend, David Furnish, entered a civil partnership on Dec. 21, 2005, in England under a law the country had just enacted granting recognition to same-sex couples. The congratulations poured in as the two men appeared at a joyous ceremony at Windsor Guildhall, amid a crush of paparazzi. Donald J. Trump, who had known the couple for years, took to his blog to express his excitement.

“I know both of them, and they get along wonderfully. It’s a marriage that’s going to work,” Mr. Trump wrote, adding: “I’m very happy for them. If two people dig each other, they dig each other.”

But it is his views on gay rights and gay people that most distinguish Mr. Trump from previous Republican standard-bearers. He has nurtured long friendships with gay people, employed gay workers in prominent positions, and moved with ease in industries where gays have long exerted influence, like entertainment.

“He will be the most gay-friendly Republican nominee for president ever,” said Gregory T. Angelo, the president of the Log Cabin Republicans, a group that supports gay rights.

His history with the gay community is a long one. He donated to charities focused on the AIDS crisis in the late 1980s and early ’90s. In 2000, when he briefly considered running for president, he gave an interview to The Advocate, a gay magazine, in which he supported amending the 1964 Civil Rights Act to “include a ban of discrimination based on sexual orientation.”

“It would be simple. It would be straightforward,” Mr. Trump said in the interview, adding, “It’s only fair.”

Now he's a monster and anyone who isn't a Democrat is also a monster.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Mifune Jackson said:


> This is already happening, especially in hard lockdown states like California which I can assure you are not closing down to “own the libs.“


Here in Iowa we had today nearly 4600 new cases reported. Of our 99 counties, 72 have had a 15% positivity rate in the last 14 days. Record number of hospitalizations, and especially seeing the number of available ICU beds shrinking.

Today our governor comes out and expresses concern. However, as she has done the last few months, she doubles down on the stupid. Rather than the Kim Reaper actually take actions that could lower the spread (like a mask mandate) they are going to spend money on a public health campaign to beg people to wear masks, etc. My tax dollars being wasted. 😐


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FITZ said:


> Bullshit like this is why Trump gets almost half of the votes. Since Trump's campaign in 2016 it's just been a constant string that anyone who would consider voting for Trump is a monster. I had someone say "I'm voting for women and gay people so I'm voting for Biden." OK...
> 
> When Trump was a candidate for president you had articles like this written about him:
> 
> ...


No, it's bullshit like THIS that has the country in such trouble. I'm not going to list Trump's sins as president, which are EVER SO SLIGHTLY more important than how he felt about gay people years ago, but if you can't see the damage he's done, that's fine. You do you. I'm too tired of listing the reasons why this has been a historically disastrous administration, and this is coming from someone who would've likely voted Republican in 2016 and 2020 had the GOP fielded someone even marginally competent. It's not a partisan thing, not for me.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Arizona, Montana, & South Dakota legalized marijuana. Florida, which went heavily for Trump, passed a $15 minimum wage. 

Biden's lame "soul of the nation" crap and neoliberal democrats with their insistence on running as simply against Trump, cost them the Senate and seats in the House. How hard is it to just, I dunno, run on popular policies and drill it into voters heads that your going to fight for them? Biden mentioned the $15 minimum wage once in a debate. The House passed a bill last year. How many of these vulnerable House members advertised that? I wonder how much closer the margin in NC or FL or OH would be if Biden repeatedly advertised that fact.

Nope. Leave it to the democrats to barely scrape by in what should have been a layup election. Because "not Trump" is such an inspirational message.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

DaRealNugget said:


> Arizona, Montana, & South Dakota legalized marijuana. Florida, which went heavily for Trump, passed a $15 minimum wage.
> 
> Biden's lame "soul of the nation" crap and neoliberal democrats with their insistence on running as simply against Trump, cost them the Senate and seats in the House. How hard is it to just, I dunno, run on popular policies and drill it into voters heads that your going to fight for them? Biden mentioned the $15 minimum wage once in a debate. The House passed a bill last year. How many of these vulnerable House members advertised that? I wonder how much closer the margin in NC or FL or OH would be if Biden repeatedly advertised that fact.
> 
> Nope. Leave it to the democrats to barely scrape by in what should have been a layup election. Because "not Trump" is such an inspirational message.


New Jersey also voted to legalize marijuana and Mississippi voted to legalize medical marijuana. Oregon voted to decriminalize all drug possession. Washington D.C. voted to make possession of psychedelic mushrooms the lowest police priority. Drug war took a nice punch to the gut in this election. Love to see it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Draykorinee said:


> It's a damning indictment of neoliberalism and the status quo too.


No it isn't. It is a damning indictment of the woke 'progressive' messaging. These folks can't even win democratic primaries and they expect outperform centralists candidates in red-leaning counties?



FITZ said:


> Bullshit like this is why Trump gets almost half of the votes. Since Trump's campaign in 2016 it's just been a constant string that anyone who would consider voting for Trump is a monster. I had someone say "I'm voting for women and gay people so I'm voting for Biden." OK...
> 
> When Trump was a candidate for president you had articles like this written about him:
> 
> ...


Are you saying he isn't a horrible human being given all he has displayed publicly? With regards to your 'example', being the tallest dwarf isn't something to be bragging about.

You have issue with Biden voters saying that but have you not seen people saying they will vote Republican no matter what because of abortion or 2A? Dear leader acted like a petulant child but was still elected and amassed a cult following and all he had to do was faked being a pious Christian that is against abortion. You have huge number of voters that used to say values mattered in elected officials suddenly do a 180 because of this person. If that is not an indictment on the character of such voters what is? Also Hilary and Biden who are pious in their faith in their public life suddenly became pedophiles so save that pearl clutching deflection as to why the deranged lunatic still had half of the voters. These voters are the issue, not other people hurting their feelings.



DaRealNugget said:


> Arizona, Montana, & South Dakota legalized marijuana. Florida, which went heavily for Trump, passed a $15 minimum wage.
> 
> Biden's lame "soul of the nation" crap and neoliberal democrats with their insistence on running as simply against Trump, cost them the Senate and seats in the House. How hard is it to just, I dunno, run on popular policies and drill it into voters heads that your going to fight for them? Biden mentioned the $15 minimum wage once in a debate. The House passed a bill last year. How many of these vulnerable House members advertised that? I wonder how much closer the margin in NC or FL or OH would be if Biden repeatedly advertised that fact.
> 
> Nope. Leave it to the democrats to barely scrape by in what should have been a layup election. Because "not Trump" is such an inspirational message.


Sorry I don't buy this. For every legalization of weed, there is 4 or 5 other policy positions progressive democrats promote which are deeply unpopular with the electorate. The socialism charges and defunding the police position hurt democrats. Also, open border accusations is still a big stick democrats get hit with that they can't escape from without losing 'progressive' votes in the daca fights. Easy to preach to the choir in deep blue counties. Trying to win an election with the same messaging is much harder.

This wasn't a layup election by any means. Without covid, it would have been a landslide for the incumbent. Leftists need to get outside of their own bubble and realize many of their positions are deeply unpopular.

Not Hilary was inspirational enough the last time.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Steve Bannon inciting violence by calling for the head of Fauci and the FBI director. Literal head on pikes to make an example out of people that defy dear leader, not simply demanding their firing. And people telling me supporters of dear leader are not deplorable and only voting for him because their feelings got hurt? GTFO man.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Steve Bannon inciting violence by calling for the head of Fauci and the FBI director. Literal head on pikes to make an example out of people that defy dear leader, not simply demanding their firing. And people telling me supporters of dear leader are not deplorable and only voting for him because their feelings got hurt? GTFO man.


Without Trump to save him, Bannon will probably be 2021's Epstein. Fauci will get the last laugh over these wretched, mentally unbalanced, coked up opportunists.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> Without Trump to save him, Bannon will probably be 2021's Epstein. Fauci will get the last laugh over these wretched, mentally unbalanced, coked up opportunists.


I highly doubt that. Bannon isn't moving as much money as Epstein who was doing it for decades which made him a danger to many powerful people once he was locked up. 

Also, Epstein was suicided under the current president's watch. My tinfoil hat says Epstein was silenced because he had something on Bill Barr. Bannon doesn't seem to have anything on anyone to be worth suicided for.

Still sad that someone as accomplished as Fauci's being made a scapegoat to half of America for the administration's failure to lead during a pandemic.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's very interesting to see American forum members discussing this election, and seeing the way that they have been programmed to spout certain phrases. There is so much obvious misunderstanding of what's going on, and party lines being quoted without any logical, analytical thought on the part of the supporters.

It's fascinating to see that this is how votes are won in the majority of Americans. Not through truth or policy, but through neurolinguistic programming and instilling hatred of the other party via outright lies.

Modern politics is crazy.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Joe Biden in court


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> It's very interesting to see American forum members discussing this election, and seeing the way that they have been programmed to spout certain phrases.


Not sure whom you're talking about, but let's cut out the inaccurate gross generalizations, shall we?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe takes the lead in GA and PA.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, I remember having this long ass post idea when this moment came of shitting on Trump supporters here for having to read 5 years of trolling, bullshit reasoning and some cases, straight bigotry on here.

But most people gone and my mood for fuckery isn't there.

Good riddens to this dickhead and his shitty family.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

🦀🦀🦀 Donald Trump is a one term president. 🦀🦀🦀

🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀
🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀
🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀
🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀
🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sadly I don't think they are going away anytime soon. They are willing to incite a civil war just to remain in power. He still can run in 2024 even if Biden wins today so we might have another 4 years of this family's BS. I foresee his supporters doing a large protest similar to the women's march. Also this covid thing is still ongoing. You guys might see a sharp rise in covid cases in a week or so from now because I doubt people that still think it is a hoax took precautions while voting. The same idiots that didn't take it seriously are going to blame Biden for the fallout.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

If the states that he's leading in hold, Biden will win 306 - 232, an exact flip of Trump's victory from 2016.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

2024: President Kamala Harris v. President Donald Trump.

You watch.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> 2024: President Kamala Harris v. President Donald Trump.
> 
> You watch.


May God help us all.

Here's hoping Trump will have to campaign from a jail cell.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I haven't taken part in whatever's gone down here in the politics threads (or any threads really) since the forum, er, changed but I still wanted to stop by and smile 'cause THE FUCKING ORANGE BASTARD IS ALMOST GONE!!!!

Shame the old crowd likely isn't around anymore. Can't say I've missed their "demographics are destiny" garbage and useless, /pol-tier posts but I'd have enjoyed the massive amount of cope they would have unleashed these past few days.

Congrats America, you're on the verge of having a normal, non-humiliating, non-race baiting president again.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Will you Trump supporters?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

DURRRRRRRR DA DEMORATTTTS STOLD THE ILECTION FRUM US!
NOW WE AINT NOT EVEN GONNA SELIBRATE CHRISMAS CUZ SHERRYIA LAW


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Man, I remember having this long ass post idea when this moment came of shitting on Trump supporters here for having to read 5 years of trolling, bullshit reasoning and some cases, straight bigotry on here.
> 
> But most people gone and my mood for fuckery isn't there.
> 
> Good riddens to this dickhead and his shitty family.


I was NeverTrump and am glad that I saw who he was. The man proved to be an absolute failure as president. Owning the libs and making them cry doesn’t do well for a long-term strategy when you have accomplished nothing.

But the work is not done. I’m never voting or supporting anyone who enabled Trump. The Republican Party needs to be destroyed.

But for now, congratulations to President- Elect Biden.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOUR RACIST ORANGE DUMPY FUCKING JOKE OF A MAN IS OUT ON HIS ASS
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Has this been made official? Google still has it 264... Dont want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I sure as hell hope so! Biden takes pride in being a zionist though so that alone scares me but thats just typical US presidential shit for ya.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

GothicBohemian said:


> I haven't taken part in whatever's gone down here in the politics threads (or any threads really) since the forum, er, changed but I still wanted to stop by and smile 'cause THE FUCKING ORANGE BASTARD IS ALMOST GONE!!!!
> 
> Shame the old crowd likely isn't around anymore. Can't say I've missed their "demographics are destiny" garbage and useless, /pol-tier posts but I'd have enjoyed the massive amount of cope they would have unleashed these past few days.
> 
> Congrats America, you're on the verge of having a normal, non-humiliating, non-race baiting president again.



we havent had that since clinton!


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> I was NeverTrump and am glad that I saw who he was. The man proved to be an absolute failure as president. Owning the libs and making them cry doesn’t do well for a long-term strategy when you have accomplished nothing.
> 
> But the work is not done. I’m never voting or supporting anyone who enabled Trump. The Republican Party needs to be destroyed.
> 
> But for now, congratulations to President- Elect Biden.


..I thought you were a republican supporter until I read this.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

#NotMyPresident


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> Has this been made official? Google still has it 264... Dont want to jump to conclusions.


Yes. The networks are just being paranoid about calling it yet. But Joe's margins in PA and NV are growing, and will only get bluer as the remaining votes are from strong Democratic counties. Trump's not winning as much as he needs to be to overtake the vote in Arizona. The only one still up in the air is Georgia, but again, the remaining votes are from Democratic counties.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Thing is I've seen 2 sources with different numbers. One has Biden at 264, all he needs is Nevada to wrap this thing up. And another that has him at 253 because Arizona(?) hasn't been closed on that site.

Either way, Trump is at 213 on both so there's that. Plus Georgia is somehow showing a pending blue which is crazy.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Yes. I'll call him President Biden starting in January once they officially complete the election results.

I voted for Trump BUT I also am fully aware of how toxic, childish and flip flop-ish both parties are. I don't believe in all of the conspiracies that the election was "fixed" or whatever and to me it's all a waste of energy.

We need Americans to be a positive example in this country instead of crying fowl when something doesn't go their way. Most Democrats and Republicans haven't been a positive example after these last two elections.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I lived there 34 years and it's only gone blue once, when Clinton won it. Trump must have pissed off a lot of people for blue and red to be so close.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Twilight Sky said:


> ..I thought you were a republican supporter until I read this.


I am a conservative. Trump was my “Wait, what?” moment. I have lost friends here and in real life for refusing to support Trump long term (I gave him a chance but saw early on it would be a disaster). Populism is not conservatism. Trumpism is not conservatism. Nationalism is not patriotism 



Stormbringer said:


> Thing is I've seen 2 sources with different numbers. One has Biden at 264, all he needs is Nevada to wrap this thing up. And another that has him at 253 because Arizona(?) hasn't been closed on that site.
> 
> Either way, Trump is at 213 on both so there's that. Plus Georgia is somehow showing a pending blue which is crazy.


Biden is on pace to win Pennsylvania and Georgia. If he claims them as well as Nevada and Arizona he gets 306 EC votes


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Southerner said:


> Yes. I'll call him President Biden starting in January once they officially complete the election results.
> 
> I voted for Trump BUT I also am fully aware of how toxic, childish and flip flop-ish both parties are. I don't believe in all of the conspiracies that the election was "fixed" or whatever and to me it's all a waste of energy.
> 
> We need Americans to be a positive example in this country instead of crying fowl when something doesn't go their way. Most Democrats and Republicans haven't been a positive example after these last two elections.


Agreed 100%. 

America is interesting, because it's deeply divided, yet I hear many voices on both sides tending more to lament that division than embrace it. I hear more people saying "I wish the two sides could get along" than "fuck those morons on the right/left". I'm not a particularly hopeful/rosy/bright side kind of guy, much more of a realist, but that gives me hope.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

He's your problem.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If you honestly in your heart of hearts believe Joe Biden got almost 75 million votes and won Georgia even after Trump won Florida easily, you're delusional. That being said, fair play to the democrats, they ballot harvested their asses off, which isnt illegal in most states. Republicans are giant vaginas and dont do what it takes to win like democrats do.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you honestly in your heart of hearts believe Joe Biden got almost 75 million votes and won Georgia even after Trump won Florida easily, you're delusional.


So, if you believe this was a fair, legitimate election, you're delusional?

Who _actually_ sounds delusional in that little scenario?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Your table SUCKS

AND I SPIT ON IT.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Man, I remember having this long ass post idea when this moment came of shitting on Trump supporters here for having to read 5 years of trolling, bullshit reasoning and some cases, straight bigotry on here.
> 
> But most people gone and my mood for fuckery isn't there.
> 
> Good riddens to this dickhead and his shitty family.


Better you than me breh.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

I feel that they are delaying the inevitable. They are trying to drag it for no reason like a bad tv show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> So, if you believe this was a fair, legitimate election, you're delusional?
> 
> Who _actually_ sounds delusional in that little scenario?


You actually believe Biden got more votes than Obama and flipped states he couldnt? Lmao. Jesus. Like I said, it wasnt illegal, they played the game better. Republicans never do.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You actually believe Biden got more votes than Obama and flipped states he couldnt? Lmao. Jesus. Like I said, it wasnt illegal, they played the game better. Republicans never do.


You think the election is a fraud? Lmao. Jesus. And Republicans, the party that flat-out admitted that they want to suppress the vote because it's better for their party...they don't play the game? Come on. Don't be biased.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> You think the election is a fraud? Lmao. Jesus. And Republicans, the party that flat-out admitted that they want to suppress the vote because it's better for their party...they don't play the game? Come on. Don't be biased.



The percentage of registered voters who voted in Wisconsin has never gone over 75 percent and magically jumped to 90 percent this year. Seven counties reported higher vote totals than actual registered voters. Theres plenty of this stuff widely available lol. If you dont wanna read it and believe it was "fair", thats cool.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> The percentage of registered voters who voted in Wisconsin has never gone over 75 percent and magically jumped to 90 percent this year. Seven counties reported higher vote totals than actual registered voters. Theres plenty of this stuff widely available lol. If you dont wanna read it and believe it was "fair", thats cool.











PolitiFact - Fact-checking the avalanche of Wisconsin election misinformation


A razor-thin margin, a slow vote count and a presidential election hanging in the balance have created the perfect storm




www.politifact.com













Trump campaign hasn't provided evidence to back up claim of Wisconsin election 'irregularities'


Trump and officials with his campaign have floated vague accusations with no evidence of election tampering in Wisconsin.



www.jsonline.com













Wisconsin election officials reject Trump campaign's unsubstantiated ballot claims







abcnews.go.com


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> PolitiFact - Fact-checking the avalanche of Wisconsin election misinformation
> 
> 
> A razor-thin margin, a slow vote count and a presidential election hanging in the balance have created the perfect storm
> ...



And i can provide you plenty of sources who say that it did happen lol. In the end it doesn't matter, Biden won. Thats fine. If you honestly in your gut really believe an 80 year old that his party didnt even want got more votes than Obama could dream of and was actually able to flip Georgia where the first black president ever never came close, then ya know, more power to you.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And i can provide you plenty of sources who say that it did happen lol. In the end it doesn't matter, Biden won. Thats fine. If you honestly in your gut really believe an 80 year old that his party didnt even want got more votes than Obama could dream of and was actually able to flip Georgia where the first black president ever never came close, then ya know, more power to you.


Credible sources with proof? I'd love to see them. It's intellectually unfair to put the two sides on equal footing: if Republicans think there was fraud, they have to prove it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

deadcool said:


> I feel that they are delaying the inevitable. They are trying to drag it for no reason like a bad tv show.


Honestly asking: who are "they"?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Strike Force said:


> Credible sources with proof? I'd love to see them. It's intellectually unfair to put the two sides on equal footing: if Republicans think there was fraud, they have to prove it.



You honestly believe Joe Biden got 75 million votes and flipped Georgia? Like honestly. Throw the hatred of Trump out and just be intellectually honest.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You honestly believe Joe Biden got 75 million votes and flipped Georgia? Like honestly. Throw the hatred of Trump out and just be intellectually honest.


I AM being intellectually honest. I have no allegiance to Biden, the Democrats, or anyone in this whole goddamn circus. Show me proof and I'll happily change my mind and never vote Democrat again. No problem.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The only thing I acknowledge is my justification that both parties suck and the only way to fix this country is to abolish the very concept of political parties and have everyone run independently without massive and corrupt machines that have control over everything and the puppets they put up in front of us to put on a show to distract us while they secretly fuck us over behind closed doors.

Rs and Ds can suck muh dick!

Oh and the news media and intelligence agencies too.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I mean if he wins then he's president so yea ..sad part is all the photos of him groping and sniffing young girls ..with all the videos of his past racist remarks like saying he didn't want his kids in school with animals while fighting to keep schools separate ...the people really went out and said "yea this is the guy we need" ..better study up on chinese


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Biden doesnt even know where he is. He isn't the chief of anything, he's a proxy for his handlers.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Do I get to annihilate other Republicans post match to prove it?


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

If he actually wins then, yes, I will support my President.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Haha Democrats and Republicans......

All of you people are crazy as hell


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Probably obvious victory in some of the states but not calling it, also some news sites seems to be scared to death with updating their results.

Edit: Trump has the right to a recount considering how close things are, so this may go on for some time. Also there's still the matter of him not conceding, if he does lose and thus the Senate will just throw his ass out and Nancy will take over(if reelected to speaker) til Inauguration.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@Twilight Sky what source are you using? You say it's close but Google has Biden at 264 and Trump at 214. 50 electoral votes isn't close at all. Then again, some people hate the electoral college...


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

By the end of tonight you will...or tomorrow...possibly next week...hang on Rudy brought a big book,this might take a while.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Duurrrrr da demitcracks stold the election from my orange god king. I knows it cuz I read it on Kill the dems DOTS I let trump jizz in muh wife dot calm. ITS THE ONLY RILL NEWS!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> And i can provide you plenty of sources who say that it did happen lol. In the end it doesn't matter, Biden won. Thats fine. If you honestly in your gut really believe an 80 year old that his party didnt even want got more votes than Obama could dream of and was actually able to flip Georgia where the first black president ever never came close, then ya know, more power to you.


Is that source 'a guy' again? How many fake videos from troll farms do the like of you have to fall for before getting smarter about these 'sources'?

Also facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> @Twilight Sky what source are you using? You say it's close but Google has Biden at 264 and Trump at 214. 50 electoral votes isn't close at all. Then again, some people hate the electoral college...


The closeness is the votes separating the two in the remaining toss up states that have 53 electoral votes up for grab. Much like 2016 where 50 electoral votes were decided by razor thin margins even though the electoral votes score wasn't even close.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't know why some don't believe Bidens 50+ lead on votes. Literally every American News station says it.

But what can you expect from people that are supporting Trump.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Politically, I'm an independent but for me it came down to the lesser of 2 evils and I started to grow very tired of Trump. I definitely don't agree with everything that Biden stands for but I don't think I could take another 4 years of Trump.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Zombie Biden won't be the president this title is trash


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FriedTofu said:


> The closeness is the votes separating the two in the remaining toss up states that have 53 electoral votes up for grab. Much like 2016 where 50 electoral votes were decided by razor thin margins even though the electoral votes score wasn't even close.


What's taking so long to wrap this shit up though? It didn't take this long in 2016. Had it wrapped up by morning.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Stormbringer said:


> What's taking so long to wrap this shit up though? It didn't take this long in 2016. Had it wrapped up by morning.


It's called voter fraud. Trump won this in a landslide


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> What's taking so long to wrap this shit up though? It didn't take this long in 2016. Had it wrapped up by morning.


There are more mail-in votes and more votes in general than there were in 2016.
More votes = more time required for counting.

Edit: I love how everyone is blatantly ignoring Mox. Gotta love right-wing nuts and their conspiracies, lol.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> It's called voter fraud. Trump won this in a landslide


Biden had 5 million more votes than Trump. Gotta love democracy. Prove it's fraud or you're just embarrassing yourself.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> What's taking so long to wrap this shit up though? It didn't take this long in 2016. Had it wrapped up by morning.


Larger number of mail in ballots b/c of a nationwide pandemic. Larger number of votes in general. And Republicans blocked places like PA from counting their mail in ballots when polls opened on election day like Michigan and Wisconsin did. Other then that, I don't know why none of the news outlets have called it yet, as the remaining ballots should only strengthen Biden's lead.



MoxAsylum said:


> It's called voter fraud. Trump won this in a landslide


Waaaaaaahhhh!!! Waaaaaaahhhh!!! but... but... Sleepy Joe... he's #notmypresident 😭😭😭😭😭😭😭

Ya boy got beat. No amount of false allegations are going to change that. Come January, he'll be marched out the White House regardless of whatever fake news you dorks believe. And hopefully, he'll be marched straight into a jail cell. Keep crying.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I mean if he wins then he's president so yea ..sad part is all the photos of him groping and sniffing young girls ..with all the videos of his past racist remarks like saying he didn't want his kids in school with animals while fighting to keep schools separate ...the people really went out and said "yea this is the guy we need" ..better study up on chinese


Sad part is even after the dozens of sexual assault victims, documented accounts of racism, being best friends with Jeffrey Epstein, tax avoidance, science-denying, nepotism, using the power of the presidency to enrich himself, groveling at the feet of the world's worst dictators while shunning our allies, mocking of the disabled and veterans, blackmailing a foreign power to dig up dirt on a political opponent and getting impeached for it, telling thousands of verifiable lies to the American public, separating children from their mothers and locking them in cages, forced hysterectomies, telling white supremacists to "stand back and stand by", encouraging violence against peaceful protesters, and the downplaying and blatant spreading of misinformation of a pandemic which has resulted in the deaths of hundreds of thousands of Americans and growing... and 70 million people really went out and said "yea this is the guy we need"


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Of course.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Doesn't he understand that the mail-in pre-poll votes are set aside until after the election to be counted (and are more likely to be Biden votes).

So, the initial numbers would show Trump in the lead, then when the mail-in pre-poll votes are counted, it would even up.

Trump is making a fool of himself now.

Simpleness!!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Stormbringer said:


> What's taking so long to wrap this shit up though? It didn't take this long in 2016. Had it wrapped up by morning.


As others have said, it is due to a huge increase in early/mail-in ballots this election as the Democrats were encouraging the use of it because of the pandemic. These ballots take a longer time to count than in-person votes AND 3 of the 4 states still up in the air had GOP blocking early counting of such ballots exactly to create the current situation. They created this mess to begin with to create an excuse for dear leader to cry fraud. Literal banana republic narrative and half of your country is OK with it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

njcam said:


> View attachment 93229
> 
> Doesn't he understand that the mail-in pre-poll votes are set aside until after the election to be counted (and are more likely to be Biden votes).
> 
> ...


Nah, he knows. He's not nearly as dumb as people think and even if he was, his team would get it through to him. It's all about holding the narrative of the murky liberal establishment trying to screw the maverick outsider. It will keep him relevant with the cult of celebrity, MAGA crowd and low IQ loyalist Republicans.

If the GOP turn on him he gradually shifts the narrative that both the liberal and right wing deep state establishment screwed him over. Hinting at running as an independent in 2024, therefore splitting the vote and handing that election to Harris. Taking into account potential dirt he has on Rudy, Graham etc - he's basically got the Republican party by the balls going forward.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MoxAsylum said:


> It's called voter fraud. Trump won this in a landslide


Hahahaha


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

DaRealNugget said:


> Larger number of mail in ballots b/c of a nationwide pandemic. Larger number of votes in general. And Republicans blocked places like PA from counting their mail in ballots when polls opened on election day like Michigan and Wisconsin did. Other then that, I don't know why none of the news outlets have called it yet, as the remaining ballots should only strengthen Biden's lead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know you support a stumbling pedophile who is in bed with communist china. I would call you some names but you're not worth getting banned over


----------



## Insanityward88 (Oct 31, 2020)

No because by June he will be out of office leading to Harris taking over. 
it is amazing Trumps increased his numbers in every category except white men and that wasn’t enough. Cause the man who told progressives Latinos and regular people he didn’t need their votes. Was able to out draw Obama while the republicans gained ground in the house


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Speaking as a non American. Something seems very odd about this election and the longer it takes, the more suspicious most people get. Perhaps we're used to our elections being decided within 24 hours, but I've never known anything like it, I think the last time something felt off was with Bush and we all know that election was dodgy as well. 

Biden seems like a patsy to me, being used as the face behind the election, but will be out of office within a year for some trivial reason, when Harris takes over. If it even gets to that, I think there will be a lot of law suits and shit flying at everyone. Personally I think the whole things has been a disgrace and should probably be called off and delayed. Having an election during the pandemic is just moronic anyway.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

There’s fraud in every election. Do I believe Biden has had a record turnout in legitimate voters? No.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Good to know you support a stumbling pedophile who is in bed with communist china. I would call you some names but you're not worth getting banned over


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Insanityward88 said:


> No because by June he will be out of office leading to Harris taking over.
> it is amazing Trumps increased his numbers in every category except white men and that wasn’t enough. Cause the man who told progressives Latinos and regular people he didn’t need their votes. Was able to out draw Obama while the republicans gained ground in the house


Trump does better with minorities and women, Republicans gain in the house, hold the Senate, yet Trump loses Georgia, Arizona, Michigan, Wisconsin, and Pennsylvania after blowing out Florida and Ohio.


LOL. Makes a shit ton of sense eh.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

We lost so bad it must have been rigged is a pathetic argument.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You actually believe Biden got more votes than Obama and flipped states he couldnt? Lmao. Jesus. Like I said, it wasnt illegal, they played the game better. Republicans never do.




More votes: Yes, population has significantly increased since 2008 and voting by mail was more readily available in many states than previously, making it more convenient for people to vote.


Flipping states: Biden also lost states that Obama won in 2008 (Indiana, Iowa, Ohio, and North Carolina). Even the states that flipped this year (Arizona and Georgia) have a lot to do with demographics.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> More votes: Yes, population has significantly increased since 2008 and voting by mail was more readily available in many states than previously, making it more convenient for people to vote.
> 
> 
> Flipping states: Biden also lost states that Obama won in 2008 (Indiana, Iowa, Ohio, and North Carolina). Even the states that flipped this year (Arizona and Georgia) have a lot to do with demographics.


14,000 dead people in Michigan "voted" lol. One that was 118 years old apparently. Its called ballot harvesting. Send a ballot to everyone dead, alive, registered, not, etc. Its not technically illegal and Democrats fucked it like a supermodel.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump only accepted the results in 2016 because he won. That’s the only reason he embraced them. Trump did his part to seed doubt in the process because he is too much of a pathetic person to accept that a lot of people no longer want him as president. 

There is no widespread fraud. There is no Deep State. Q is not riding to the rescue with pepperoni and sausage pizzas from Comet. Trump lost. Time for you cultists to put your big boy pants on and accept it


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

PolitiFact - List does not show over 14,000 dead people cast ballots in Michigan’s Wayne County


A viral tweet claims that thousands of dead Wayne County voters cast ballots in this election. "Here is a list of 14+ th/> <meta name=




www.politifact.com





TDS is out of control with sheeps to dear leader. Actual journalists have taken effort to disprove fraud allegations but it seems to be like whack a mole. Disprove one stupid theory, another 10 pops up. When will TDS sufferers exercise personal responsibility and admit they have been doped by troll farms for all these years to support a wannabe dictator?


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

When Trump won 4 years ago, the Democrats threw the biggest hissy fit in history and refused to accept the results. Now the Democrats win and Trump is acting like a child throwing and temper tantrum. The whole entire political landscape is an embarrassment. Neither party seems to want to address the toxicity within their own party, they just want to blame fraud or Russia or whatever other bullcrap they can come up with. Democrats won this fair and square but this should be a wake up call for them. Instead of trying to shame half the country and calling half the country a bunch of -ist terms for not voting for them, maybe they should take a long look in the mirror and think about why half the country hates them and what they can do to appeal to them. They need to stop this reliance on social issues and really start to focus on the working class. 

As for Republicans, this should teach them a hard lesson about abandoning your morals and beliefs just to support a man because you just wanted to win. Trump has done permanent damage to that party. All of the stereotypes that Democrats have been pushing about Republicans for decades were a lot of times unwarranted but Donald Trump fit all of those stereotypes and now the Republicans became the Trump party and probably lost an entire generation of voters. They didn't have to accept his nomination but they did. They complained about government spending but went ahead and let Trump spend too much. They complained about leadership but let Trump be the most divisive president ever. They complained about morality but let Trump act like a child and make the presidency look like an embarrassment. I disliked Obama and thought he was incredibly overrated and protected but not once was I ever embarrassed to listen to that man speak and not once did I have any question about him as a human being. Leadership and maturity is important when you are leading a country and Trump displayed none of it and the Republicans should be ashamed that they ever went along with it. 

In a perfect world, we'd have more than two choices but people are too scared to vote for a third party or more so I'll have to give up on that pipe dream. But for now, I hope these parties can get their crap together. They, along with the media, are splitting everything in half and it is pretty pathetic that we are all treating each other the way we are instead of finding any sort of middle ground.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

He has all the money one person could only dream about and has such an anxiety complex its sad, the rest of the free world looks to America for leadership, I've never known such a divisive president in all my life, the UK and Ireland has always been allies with the u.s and I did think trump,would win, unfortunately. Biden has a lot of work on his hands too.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

P Thriller said:


> When Trump won 4 years ago, the Democrats threw the biggest hissy fit in history and refused to accept the results. Now the Democrats win and Trump is acting like a child throwing and temper tantrum. The whole entire political landscape is an embarrassment. Neither party seems to want to address the toxicity within their own party, they just want to blame fraud or Russia or whatever other bullcrap they can come up with. Democrats won this fair and square but this should be a wake up call for them. Instead of trying to shame half the country and calling half the country a bunch of -ist terms for not voting for them, maybe they should take a long look in the mirror and think about why half the country hates them and what they can do to appeal to them. They need to stop this reliance on social issues and really start to focus on the working class.
> 
> As for Republicans, this should teach them a hard lesson about abandoning your morals and beliefs just to support a man because you just wanted to win. Trump has done permanent damage to that party. All of the stereotypes that Democrats have been pushing about Republicans for decades were a lot of times unwarranted but Donald Trump fit all of those stereotypes and now the Republicans became the Trump party and probably lost an entire generation of voters. They didn't have to accept his nomination but they did. They complained about government spending but went ahead and let Trump spend too much. They complained about leadership but let Trump be the most divisive president ever. They complained about morality but let Trump act like a child and make the presidency look like an embarrassment. I disliked Obama and thought he was incredibly overrated and protected but not once was I ever embarrassed to listen to that man speak and not once did I have any question about him as a human being. Leadership and maturity is important when you are leading a country and Trump displayed none of it and the Republicans should be ashamed that they ever went along with it.
> 
> In a perfect world, we'd have more than two choices but people are too scared to vote for a third party or more so I'll have to give up on that pipe dream. But for now, I hope these parties can get their crap together. They, along with the media, are splitting everything in half and it is pretty pathetic that we are all treating each other the way we are instead of finding any sort of middle ground.


Democrats threw a hissy fit 4 years ago but I don't remember them crying fraud and accepted the results. They just keep coming to the wrong conclusion yet again on how to win back those votes. It isn't economic anxiety that drove the votes from the democratic party towards orange man. Even voters that suffered economically the past 4 years still support him. The divide is between those still beholden to patriarchy seeing orange man as a symbol of it and another group pushing hard for a change in that power structure before social norms are ready for it. Democrats keep pandering to corporate feminism and default to blaming men for many ills that interest nobody besides the few women in power and the 'woke' crowd. It is telling more men are willing to settle down with women making more than them while far fewer women are willing to marry men that make less money than them. But you will seldom see Democrats address that while pushing for 'feminism' and instead do the same pull yourself up by your bootstraps to men unable to adapt to this new normal they deplore the Republicans for in other issues.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

njcam said:


> View attachment 93238
> 
> View attachment 93237


Trump despises Epstein that was before the fact


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Doesn't explain the creepy way he's holding Ivanka and how uncomfortable she looks. Very disturbing and very questionable.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> Good to know you support a stumbling pedophile who is in bed with communist china. I would call you some names but you're not worth getting banned over


If you got proof of Joe Biden being a pedophile, put up or shut up. I don't have any loyalty to Joe. I'll disown him in a heartbeat. But you don't have any, because there is none. Because the right can't win a debate with facts, only by making up lies. There's plenty to criticize Joe for without inventing insane conspiracy theories. Whatever happened to Clinton's pedophile pizza shop? 

Also, I fucking wish Joe was anywhere close to a communist. I promise you he's not that cool. The most telling sign of the right having no idea what they're talking about is that many actually believe Joe fucking Biden is a secret socialist, when for his entire career he could've easily passed for a Republican if not for the "D" next to his name.

For now, I'll celebrate Trump being defeated. I'll start shitting on Joe when he gets in the White House and starts compromising with Republicans on the best way to make the rich richer and fuck over working people.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Lots of crying and whining in this thread. I'll be sure to use some of that salt to sprinkle on my dinner tonight.

Ya'll like to cry voter fraud and yet, there's never any proof of it. Just conspiracy theories that get debunked over and over again. Why is it hard to believe that a historically unpopular president, who was getting stomped in the polling prior to the election, and has overseen a disastrous response to a pandemic that has ravaged the country, lost fair and square?

Democrats threw a hissy fit in 2016, yes. But they didn't cry about voter fraud or try to stop the vote. The Russia stuff only ever amounted to them spreading propaganda, not changing or deleting votes.

I think I'll start my own pacifier business, because the right will surely be needing something to chew on to cope with their god-emperor losing to a candidate as boring as Sleepy Joe.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Even one of the biggest BLM supporting Trump haters in the media knows this shit smells lol.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Great news guys!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Haha, good riddance to trump, got to be up there with WOAT, but the state of American voters is so awful that he would have won without covid happening. 

Now back to neo Liberal war mongerers. 

The lesser of two evils??


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325113666153353223


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Good riddance.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325099845045071873


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325124209903800322


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

DURRRR I CAINT BELIEVE THE DUMBOCRAPS STOLLED THIS ELEXIN! WHARE ARE THE POUND BOYS!?!? LETS SIBLE WAR! DURRRRRRRR! THEY AINT TAKIN MY ORINGE GOD KING!
#MAGA


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Let's GO! Sleepy Joe!!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Good grief! And After I got the importance of Trump as The US president. 

Well, he can apellate to the Supreme Tribunal or prepare 2024 campaign.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Diaper slinging commence.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

What led to his rise and eventual fall?

Rise~ social media

Fall- overreach and arrogance

What u guys think?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

As a Brit I'd just like to thank all the Americans who voted to put an end to this nightmare. I feel bad for all of you that 50% of your country is insane/stupid.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Dear sane people of America,

Thank you.

Yours sincerely

Rest of the world


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

What if he wins in Supreme court? You know I figured it was over the moment Biden had more votes but...


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324827795227398146


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They had to board up major cities because of this election. We've had riots. We've had hateful, racist rhetoric. That's the America that Trump created.

People point to Trump creating jobs and boosting the economy, but running a country is not exactly the same as running a business. The crucial difference is that running a country has a larger social/humanity element, which a narcissist like Trump struggled with for four years in office. 

I don't know if Biden will be a good president. I do know that without Trump in power, the US has a better chance of being less bat-shit crazy. So that's a positive no matter what. Today is a good day.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

A PG Attitude said:


> As a Brit I'd just like to thank all the Americans who voted to put an end to this nightmare. I feel bad for all of you that 50% of your country is insane/stupid.


Not quite. 70 million out of 250 million adults voted for him. So less than 1/3. 14 million out of 50 million Brits voted for a Trump clone. So about the same ratio of people voting for a lying opportunist.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

He presented himself as a step away from the status quo, and people bought it. He turned out to indeed be a step away, but instead toward authoritarianism and chaos, and the people do not like it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 93256
> 
> 
> Even one of the biggest BLM supporting Trump haters in the media knows this shit smells lol.


Um...actually, yes, plenty of people voted split ticket. It’s not unheard of when talking about one of the most hated and divisive presidents of all time. That’s when you would MOST expect split ticket voting, of course. Duh.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Is this the new WWE bluray?


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Rise - corporatism, neoliberalism, a weak opposition party, racism, faux-populism, failures of capitalism
Fall - corruption, being anti-science, arrogance, needless divisiveness, racism, authoritarianism, general buffoonery, and perhaps killing his own supporters by responding disastrously to a deadly pandemic


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

No. Fuck Sleeply Joe and fuck the Democrats.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

The Quintessential Mark said:


> What if he wins in Supreme court? You know I figured it was over the moment Biden had more votes but...


If it goes to the supreme court, I fear he would win. But, right now there is no reason for it to go there, lord willing.


My biggest hopes are the people who voted against Trump stay politically aware and hold Biden accountable. We don't get 4 years off. It's more important now because we have a human who appears to listen to his country. I hope Trump supporters realize they can keep all their desired rights under Biden and understand deep down both sides want a better country.

I trust an upset Trump voter because that shows they wanted what they felt was best for the country. A non-caring Trump supporter shows privilege and laziness, and they worry me. Both sides need to press Biden for what they want.

I voted Biden, for full transparency.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

DaSlacker said:


> Not quite. 70 million out of 250 million adults voted for him. So less than 1/3. 14 million out of 50 million Brits voted for a Trump clone. So about the same ratio of people voting for a lying opportunist.


Cool maths bro


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

To those of you complaining about Biden's surge in votes in a place like Pennsylvania:

It was Republican officials in PA that insisted that votes not be counted until election day.

It was Republicans who then insisted that any votes counted after election day are invalid.

So, when precisely should those votes have been counted, geniuses?


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

*WWE Hall of Famer Donald Trump


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

Rise: charisma, great promo, over with the people

Fall: voter fraud, SJWs


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

If biden legit won then fine whatever, but I don’t understand how trump was leading in some states by 2 or 3 % with 99% of the vote counted but yet Biden still manages to catch and pass him. The math doesn’t add up but whatever.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

A lot of people probably saw him as an alternative to an endless line of bureaucrats. A businessman, not a politician. Someone who would take action instead of just talking 

I think part of the downfall is down to his attitude. He always threw hissy fits like a spoilt child, when things didnt go his way. Look no further than what is happening right now. He could bow out gracefully, but he has to make drama like always.
Vote fraud... pff... no mention of such things when HE won was there?
Always ready with an excuse, instead of taking responsibility himself.

That, plus the countless number of times hes been exposed for not knowing what the hell he was talking about.
The guy simply did not appear like a man who could competently lead a superpower like the united states.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The postal vote did in The Donald.

Since the colossal rise in the postal vote would likely come from people terrified of Covid, it was Covid-19 what won it for the Dems.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Um...actually, yes, plenty of people voted split ticket. It’s not unheard of when talking about one of the most hated and divisive presidents of all time. That’s when you would MOST expect split ticket voting, of course. Duh.


Yep. Think Lincoln Project - consevative to the end, but hated how a guy who has changed political affiliation several times had hijacked the GOP. At the same time you've got an incumbent - a longtime TV personality with an unsusual approach to politics, America first message and outsider versus the elites narrative. A circus like that brings out those who are generally apolitical. But it's so incredibly polarizing, coupled with a pandemic and recession, that it shakes both Dems and those that want more normality, to vote. Trump threw it away by actually highlighting voting by mail so much.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

I hate Joe Biden but Trump's supporters bitching and crying in the streets is delicious. That's all


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Never has the term 'Lame-Duck Presidency' been more accurate than now.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

The reason why Trump lost the election was the Coronavirus and the opinions of Americans on how he dealt with the Coronavirus. The Democrats didn't win because of any act of brilliant political chess. They capitalized on an opportunity. Good for them and congratulations to Joe Biden and his supporters.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> The reason why Trump lost the election was the Coronavirus and the opinions of Americans on how he dealt with the Coronavirus. The Democrats didn't win because of any act of brilliant political chess. They capitalized on an opportunity. Good for them and congratulations to Joe Biden and his supporters.


Trump lost the election for a multitude of reasons, from covid, to his overt racism towards anybody that’s not white. Remember the wall? What he called the protestors for BLM while defending MAGA thugs?

you’re right that democrats took advantage of this. Politics hasn’t ever changed. We have had no true progressive leaders in decades. Biden is more of the same; Trump is different but the wrong different.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Trump lost because he mishandled the coronavirus. He barely lost to Joe Biden right now which means that if not for a world historic pandemic event he likely would have crushed Biden in a landslide. This means that everything he represents is still an incredibly powerful force in this shit hole of a country 

At least he's crying like a bitch tonight though


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

optikk sucks said:


> Trump lost the election for a multitude of reasons, from covid, to his overt racism towards anybody that’s not white. Remember the wall? What he called the protestors for BLM while defending MAGA thugs?
> 
> you’re right that democrats took advantage of this. Politics hasn’t ever changed. We have had no true progressive leaders in decades. Biden is more of the same; Trump is different but the wrong different.


I've heard accusations of racism but didn't Trump do better with Blacks and Latinos then many of his more "less racist" Republican predecessors? I know lots of Asians and Middle Eastern folks who voted for Trump too. 

I personally have no use for thugs from either side.

If it wasn't for the Coronavirus Trump would have won easily.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Bye Donald , ba bye


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Feels good to see the other party bitching and moaning over the results [emoji16]

Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 93256
> 
> 
> Even one of the biggest BLM supporting Trump haters in the media knows this shit smells lol.





Strike Force said:


> Um...actually, yes, plenty of people voted split ticket. It’s not unheard of when talking about one of the most hated and divisive presidents of all time. That’s when you would MOST expect split ticket voting, of course. Duh.


Both parties were obviously sent a message by the voters. The message is, “Get your shit together and get things done for the American people.” They are hoping that by getting rid of Trump that there is more incentive to get things done. 



Cooper09 said:


> No. Fuck Sleeply Joe and fuck the Democrats.


Sit down and shut up, Sparky.


----------



## DanTheMan077 (Feb 4, 2020)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Trump lost because he mishandled the coronavirus. He barely lost to Joe Biden right now which means that if not for a world historic pandemic event he likely would have crushed Biden in a landslide. This means that everything he represents is still an incredibly powerful force in this shit hole of a country
> 
> At least he's crying like a bitch tonight though
> View attachment 93298


Is that real? Where is that from?


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

DanTheMan077 said:


> Is that real? Where is that from?


Yeah it's very real lol


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

He said he would drain the swamp but all he did was put his buddies in positions that they had no business being in. Can someone say the secretary of education..

I almost didn't vote this year because both candidates were crap. It is a joke that this is the best the US could come up with.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Screw it ..I like trump just for the fact he seems less fake than most politicians ...everyone acting like pedo Joe is some kind of class act ...videos of his racist remarks all over youtube and pics of him getting a little to close to children


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump came to power because of the anger of millions of people who felt that Washington was not working for them. He convinced enough people he was the answer. Not to mention a media who was fully in the tank for him. During the campaign they gave him all the free publicity he wanted. 

He fell because he was always in campaign mode. He was more interested in campaigning then running the country and failed to keep many of his campaign promises. The economy was in recession before the pandemic. Had he listened to the science experts we would be in better shape and he had a good chance at re-election.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

As an Aussie who knows a small bit of American politics, America was gonna be fucked either way with whoever got in. Sure it's good Trump is gone, but Biden will be in office 2 years max before he drops dead.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rise: Nativism that rose from easier movement of people across the globe. Irresponsibly used legit concerns as cover to recruit bigotry of every kind into this base.

Fall: All style no substance that only has power when they create controversy just like the majority of social media thots. Still no healthcare plans. No infrastructure plans. No tax returns shown. Talked a big game to stoke fear with manufactured crisis like the caravans. Failed miserably when confronted with real problems like natural disasters and the pandemic.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

There's many rises for Trump. One of the biggest was social media. The man was an absolute genius in using social media as a political platform. While old pant suit was doing things the traditional way of raising money, Trump would simply pick up his phone and get his message out there for free. 

I roll my eyes any time people use the term "racist". There's racist people of every color, gender & political party. In 2016 the left was acting like Trump was going to put blacks in chains and deport every hispanic that was in the country, a pure over exaggeration. Calling someone racist is just the easiest scapegoat when you're not actually educated as to whats going on and just want to jump into the argument.

As for his fall(s) the biggest will arguably be his handling of the pandemic however outside of being more forth coming and essentially putting everyone in a panic, I dont see what else he really could have done. Trump put the handling of the pandemic at local level and in the hands of the state Gov's, ultimately they're the ones that failed. I dont know of an American president in my lifetime that could have prevented what happened outside of locking the whole country down which would have been not just an American financial disaster but a global disaster.

Even though I voted for him twice, and yes I fully believe Ill be voting for him a 3rd time, one thing I always hated is he never knew when to "not tweet" Whether it was him or someone else on his account it was ALWAYS going. Sometimes the best things are left unsaid. I also wish he would have left his friends & family out of his cabinet. While I think he's a brilliant business man, he's not a politician (which is what we wanted) but he still needed to have political people there to help guide his presidency. 

In conclusion I ultimately wish he would have came off more "personable" rather than "always business". We've seen him smile, joke and be friendly but it always seemed like he needed to be "boss like". I think sometimes he would try to crack a joke or one liner but he was always on thin ice with the media that they would quickly turn it around on him to be a negative. 

I have no doubts Biden is a 1 term president, either by death or being voted out. However the Democrats are in very serious trouble after 4 years as there's no "inspiring" Liberal politicians on the rise as the extremist ideology of AOC and the other nuts that are FAR left simply wont be able to get the votes to defeat a Republican nominee.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Blisstory said:


> There's many rises for Trump. One of the biggest was social media. The man was an absolute genius in using social media as a political platform. While old pant suit was doing things the traditional way of raising money, Trump would simply pick up his phone and get his message out there for free.
> 
> I roll my eyes any time people use the term "racist". There's racist people of every color, gender & political party. In 2016 the left was acting like Trump was going to put blacks in chains and deport every hispanic that was in the country, a pure over exaggeration. Calling someone racist is just the easiest scapegoat when you're not actually educated as to whats going on and just want to jump into the argument.
> 
> ...


For one thing, orange man could have not politicised the pandemic from the beginning. He called it a democratic hoax and his sycophants followed. He refused to encourage mask wearing because he think it made people look weak. He acted the same way as China which his followers blame for initially causing a global outbreak. That even China that has no regards for human rights has handled the outbreak better than him is a pretty damning evidence he is a shit leader. Him not taking responsibility by 'delegating' to local governors is not leadership.

Presidents could have not pulled back on global efforts to monitor global pandemics, worked more closely with China at the initial stage of the outbreak instead of pulling a trade war stunt. Presidents could have agreed to oversight to the initial corporate bailouts so actual small businesses are taken care of. Presidents could call for unity during the initial outbreak instead of spreading wild conspiracies. Even after 200k+ American deaths, you can still find excuses for him is just astounding. How you see him as 'always business' when he shit talk everywhere is beyond me.

Anyone left of center is being painted as far left by media you consume. Even Biden has been labeled a socialist ffs. Stop consuming troll farms disguising as news to save yourself from losing grips of realty.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I want to hear the concession speech!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324116085990322178


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> As an Aussie who knows a small bit of American politics, America was gonna be fucked either way with whoever got in. Sure it's good Trump is gone, but Biden will be in office 2 years max before he drops dead.


Biden will remain alive and active in his job... kind of like Grampa from The Texas Chainsaw Massacre was.









*"Let us all come together as Americans now!"*


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Blisstory said:


> Calling someone racist is just the easiest scapegoat when you're not actually educated as to whats going on and just want to jump into the argument.


Very well said.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

While I'm glad Biden won, I hope that its not lost that it was mostly due to how disliked Trump was. That said, he still got a ton of votes too. I dunno how, but I hope that democrats and Republicans can find a way to end the ridiculous partisanship between people and politicians.

And while I dislike Trump, insulting people who voted for him isn't gonna endear you to them, its why he got in in the first place.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Trump should have won this election.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Biden doesn't know where he is half the time. I look forward to the press conferences with him in the next 4 years.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325151464746938368


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

The reason why trump won the South is because he said, "If Ivanka was not his daughter,. he would date her." The East and West Coast got tired of him being a racist, criminal, facist, and lair. If you look at a real life heel, it does not get better than him. He ranks up there to Hilter in my opinion.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Upstart474 said:


> He ranks up there to Hilter in my opinion.


That's another thing. For all the room to criticize Donald Trump some people were fixated on flinging the anti-Semite card at him. His son-in-law is the Jewish Damien Thorn who converted his daughter and his grandchildren are Jewish.

Donald Trump is no more of a NAZI than Benjamin Netanyahu is. _Errr... bad example there._


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Biden didn't win the electoral college in any state he didn't also win the senate race in. 

Reason Democrats may not regain the senate is that only a quarter of senate seats are up for election each election year.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just wondering, do American politicians not retire? Do they just keep working until they die? Genuine question.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not just voter fraud massive voter fraud.

Trump up 700,000 in PA "loses". Trump up 320,000 in MI "loses" by over 150,000. Georgia up 300,000 and "loses".

America is FUCKED with China's Candidate Biden who will be lucky to make it to 2022...

EDIT: Also Arizona is full of fuckery


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Could these tweets be legally seen as 'Election Interference' ?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Could these tweets be legally seen as 'Election Interference' ?


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Trump says how most people actually feel, but are too afraid to say it.

Average people aren't going to support open borders, illegal aliens flooding into the country to take welfare and jobs, etc. If there were zero consequences, average people would say what Trump says.

But in academia, in the media, Hollywood, etc, these institutions are on the democrats side. Democrats have a specific agenda of supporting illegal aliens, open borders, gay marriage. If you don't like it, you are called a racist or sexist. Racist or not, lots of people don't approve of these things.

But disapproving of these things publicly might have consequences. There is your job to consider and the people you work with, too. You don't want a bad reputation at work. But the fact 70 million plus Americans voted Trump again, shows their true feelings. Voting is a private thing, and their private feelings show in the election results.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not surprise with this outcome include the reaction because this thing did happen to my country last year(check my flag),the only difference, it was the contender and his supporters who act like crybaby.

But to be honest, Bush would suffer same thing if the media and internet wasn't too strong like today, Bush slow reaction during 9/11,Afghanistan and Iraq invasion didn't bring anything were already enough to not put him as president for second term.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The most frightening thing is without COVID, he almost certainly would have won again. I mean even WITH COVID he actually was quite close. I am not looking forward to 2024.

Democrats will continue to push antiscience and wokeism as fact which will lead to someone just as bad having a chance in 2024. Don Jr? Ivanka?? Hell, Donald himself could legally run again. I do not want to think about it.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

No.

I don't believe Biden received all those votes. I believe it's fake, and that Trump already won the election with legal votes. The media didn't want to say it because they hate Trump. The people running the news companies hate Trump. Go to almost any news site, nothing but biased wording and articles against Trump. And I'm suppose to believe these people when they say nothing illegitimate happened at any of the polling stations all throughout the country? Riiiight. As if they worked at the back of these places to know.

Biden would only appeal to a small group of people. The illegal aliens, and a couple other groups.

So most Americans would have no reason to vote for Biden. Biden said he wants open borders and illegal aliens to come here and get on welfare. So it would make no sense in real life for an American to vote for Biden.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> To those of you complaining about Biden's surge in votes in a place like Pennsylvania:
> 
> It was Republican officials in PA that insisted that votes not be counted until election day.
> 
> ...


None of this means that the Democrats didn't cheat.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> He presented himself as a step away from the status quo, and people bought it. He turned out to indeed be a step away, but instead toward authoritarianism and chaos, and the people do not like it.


Biden doesn't know where he is half the time.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> The most frightening thing is without COVID, he almost certainly would have won again. I mean even WITH COVID he actually was quite close. I am not looking forward to 2024.
> 
> Democrats will continue to push antiscience and wokeism as fact which will lead to someone just as bad having a chance in 2024. Don Jr? Ivanka?? Hell, Donald himself could legally run again. I do not want to think about it.


A Republican probably won't win the presidency for a LONG time. The Democrats had everything from 2008-2010 and lost it. Look how much effort they put in to win it back: COVID, protests, cancel culture, mail in voting. They won't lose their power this time around.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Trump pissed off his followers who were vulnerable to the virus that they voted for Biden out of spite or not at all. That's the key reason why the Dems won--they won over the self-serving NIMBYs and Boomers by giving them an opportunity to survive the pandemic. Trump would've just forced them to vote in public in his war against the postal service.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> For one thing, orange man could have not politicised the pandemic from the beginning. He called it a democratic hoax and his sycophants followed. He refused to encourage mask wearing because he think it made people look weak. He acted the same way as China which his followers blame for initially causing a global outbreak. That even China that has no regards for human rights has handled the outbreak better than him is a pretty damning evidence he is a shit leader. Him not taking responsibility by 'delegating' to local governors is not leadership.
> 
> Presidents could have not pulled back on global efforts to monitor global pandemics, worked more closely with China at the initial stage of the outbreak instead of pulling a trade war stunt. Presidents could have agreed to oversight to the initial corporate bailouts so actual small businesses are taken care of. Presidents could call for unity during the initial outbreak instead of spreading wild conspiracies. Even after 200k+ American deaths, you can still find excuses for him is just astounding. How you see him as 'always business' when he shit talk everywhere is beyond me.
> 
> Anyone left of center is being painted as far left by media you consume. Even Biden has been labeled a socialist ffs. Stop consuming troll farms disguising as news to save yourself from losing grips of realty.


Im not even going to read past the line where you say he called it a "democratic hoax"...that clearly tells me you took your information from social media or something like CNN and never actually heard what he said. He NEVER referred to the actual pandemic as a hoax. What he was saying is that the democrats were going to use it against him as their "new hoax"...like the Russian collusion, Impeachment, that random saturday it was over cast....everything that they said was his fault cause they werent happy that day. 

Good day.


----------



## Blisstory (Apr 22, 2019)

TerraRising said:


> Trump pissed off his followers who were vulnerable to the virus that they voted for Biden out of spite or not at all. That's the key reason why the Dems won--they won over the self-serving NIMBYs and Boomers by giving them an opportunity to survive the pandemic. Trump would've just forced them to vote in public in his war against the postal service.


That's not true either. Even in what looks to be a losing effort, Trump still has the 2nd highest number of popular votes of any candidate IN HISTORY! The theory the media & democrats kept trying to push of "The republicans are gonna vote against him" was clearly not true as he won every traditional Republican state with the exception of Georgia which is starting to lean blue because the minority population in the Atlanta metro area is growing. 

If/when the voting is done, once you look at the map via counties, you'll see that the majority of the US is red its the large populous cities (NY, Chicago, Philly, Atlanta, Houston, LA etc) that essentially determined the outcome of the election. If you can win Philly & Pittsburgh with a large margin and then get scattered votes throughout PA, the rest of the state (rural parts) wont have enough votes to add up to win those electoral votes.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

A couple years ago I watched an interesting video on youtube. I just checked to see if it is still available and it is. I didn't re-watch it, just checked to see if it's still available. I'm not saying I agree with all of it. I can't even remember what all is in it. But, basically Donald Trump used social media much better than any one else did. 

It is *"MEME Theory: How Donald Trump used Memes to Become President."* 

In 2016, the Dems didn't have a real primary. Hillary Clinton was going to be chosen despite Bernie Sanders seemingly being popular. So the focus was on a very large Republican primary. However, after Barack Obama easily beat John McCain and Mitt Romney the previous two elections, the Republicans didn't really have a good candidate lined up. Jeb Bush was the front runner with a few others in the top tier. However, all the focus was on Donald Trump. He was on television 24/7. Free advertisement for him really. The media, simply entertainment businesses who want high ratings for better profit, could not stop talking about Donald Trump. The US media doesn't just lean left, it is left propaganda. They liked Trump ridiculing the conservatives in the Republican Party. The US media didn't think he'd beat Hillary Clinton, who is hated by many. I don't think the left realized how much people hated Hillary Clinton.

*Rise:* Being on TV 24/7, not being like the others in a large Republican primary field, not having a political history meant he could attack others political history so he was constantly on the offensive and they didn't have good answers to their defense. Many of these powerful Senators and Governors are only popular in their own states. He connected to the middle class, which is ignored by both the Republican and Democratic parties.

*Fall:* Media. The media and left were constantly exploiting the Covid virus and racist people. The media just keeps repeating many of the things you can read in the earlier post in this thread. They told false narratives to stir up anger until we had major riots and looting. The media then called these riots and looting peaceful protest while people were being killed and buildings were being burned. There was a child trapped in a burning building these arsonist set fire to and then "peaceful protesters" attempted to prevent the fire truck from being able to rescue the child. Covid allowed them a reason to not have people go vote in person. Supposedly, more people voted for Joe Biden than any one who has ever ran for president. If some one died in 2020, the media claims they died from Covid. We had more deaths in each of the previous six years than in 2020. They exploited racist. Any time there was a death involving police, the left and the media would claim it to be racist. They repeated this over and over. Even if the police were being shot at, attacked with a knife, tasered shooting at them or the person was a drug addict who over dosed on the drugs they were abusing. Again, read many of the post earlier in this thread. People will use the name Hitler and term Nazi because they've been programmed to do so. Hitler and the Nazi's killed millions in the Holocaust. They had concentration camps, they burned Russian villages and people, and invaded countries starting the second world war. Donald Trump wanted to build a wall on the US southern border to prevent illegal entering into our country. Mexico also wants to stop people from entering illegally thru their southern border. When a white person was involved in a death involving police, the media and left would completely ignore it. People actually think this only happens to people who aren't white. Black conservatives are treated like crap by the left. They call black conservatives racial slurs. Joe Biden says black conservatives aren't black. Chelsea Handler, a white lady, tells black conservatives they can't vote Republican.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Rise:

- shortcomings of neoliberalism, which had a negative effect on blue collar workers and general quality of life for the average American

- rise of the gig economy in the first half of the 2010s

- voters were sick of the Clintons, the Bushes, the corporate Democrats & Republicans, and the corporate media

- progressives disgruntled about the Obama era and failed Bernie 2016 campaign

- base fell for celebrity status, business credentials, political incorrectness, fake machismo, and outsider status

- usage of Twitter

Fall:

- Covid and his response to it, mainly scrapping the universal mask plan by the USPS. This is the biggest reason.

- too volatile for governance and the political arena in general

- too much of being a parody of a president instead of being an actual president

- defended MAGA thugs when he should have treated them like he treated ANTIFA

- didn’t pivot to the issues of the younger generation of Republicans fast enough (nicer immigration policies (evangelical base), (capitalist) action on climate change/carbon tax, opposition to the death penalty, $15 minimum wage (successful ballot initiative in Florida recently is proof), legalize recreational weed (another successful ballot initiative, this one bi-partisan), universal healthcare, pro-BLM Trump supporters )

- buyers remorse from some former supporters


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Kentucky34 said:


> None of this means that the Democrats didn't cheat.


I never said it did. What a stupid non sequitur.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Kentucky34 said:


> Biden doesn't know where he is half the time.


What deep political analysis. More trash.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

7x0v said:


> Trump says how most people actually feel, but are too afraid to say it.


Most? No. Many? Definitely.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> 14 million out of 50 million Brits voted for a Trump clone. So about the same ratio of people voting for a lying opportunist.


We had very little choice, when the only other realistic candidate was Jeremy Corbyn and no one wanted that anti-semetic, IRA loving, war mongering c**t in power.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> What deep political analysis. More trash.


Are you comfortable having a president who doesn't know where he is most of the time?

Are you comfortable having a president that probably cheated to gain power?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Kentucky34 said:


> Are you comfortable having a president who doesn't know where he is most of the time?
> 
> Are you comfortable having a president that probably cheated to gain power?


Proof or STFU. 

I love how, when the Democrats claimed the 2016 election was corrupted by Russia, the burden of proof was on them. Now, in 2020, somehow the burden is still on them to prove there WASN’T corruption. You can’t have it both ways. These accusations are sad.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Blisstory said:


> Im not even going to read past the line where you say he called it a "democratic hoax"...that clearly tells me you took your information from social media or something like CNN and never actually heard what he said. He NEVER referred to the actual pandemic as a hoax. What he was saying is that the democrats were going to use it against him as their "new hoax"...like the Russian collusion, Impeachment, that random saturday it was over cast....everything that they said was his fault cause they werent happy that day.
> 
> Good day.


What a load of self-serving crap. You can't rebut the other points so you pretend to take the high road. Deep down you know you supported a terrible leader but your pride and ego won't allow you to admit you identified the wrong qualities of what makes a good leader. Sorry facts don't care about your feelings.


TerraRising said:


> Trump pissed off his followers who were vulnerable to the virus that they voted for Biden out of spite or not at all. That's the key reason why the Dems won--they won over the self-serving NIMBYs and Boomers by giving them an opportunity to survive the pandemic. Trump would've just forced them to vote in public in his war against the postal service.


That's wrong. His followers actually liked his handling of the virus because they want things to be remain open instead of taking precautions. Many counties worst hit by the virus recently voted overwhelmingly for him. Dems won over the people that actually were concerned about the pandemic and that's it. The irony would be the difference in votes that might have given him the win were lost because those voters died due to listening to him that the pandemic was nothing serious.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

7x0v said:


> Trump says how most people actually feel, but are too afraid to say it.
> 
> Average people aren't going to support open borders, illegal aliens flooding into the country to take welfare and jobs, etc. If there were zero consequences, average people would say what Trump says.
> 
> ...


In other words, his supporters suffer from victim complex they judge libtards for having but are too proud to be tarred with the victim card using label. So they flock to the first person that use the victim card for them regardless of his other qualities so they can hide their victimhood behind a support for something else? Creating a false reality of him being a savior against a global cabal out to 'get them'? Is that it?

Btw love the sneaking in of gay marriage in there.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

7x0v said:


> Trump says how most people actually feel, but are too afraid to say it.
> 
> Average people aren't going to support open borders, illegal aliens flooding into the country to take welfare and jobs, etc. If there were zero consequences, average people would say what Trump says.


Any American citizen whose job is so wretched they could lose it to applicants with no legal documentation, no references and who can't speak the local language has bigger problems in their life to worry about than politics.

I wanted Trump gone because he encouraged racism, pulled the US from international agreements, treated US allies like children and tore down the importance of science. He modelled anti-intellectualism and ignorance. He ran his politics as an internet troll. I'm no Biden fan - he's not progressive enough for me - but I think he's the right man for a moment when bringing together two opposing camps is the priority. He's leagues better than Trump. I'm satisfied.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Blisstory said:


> There's many rises for Trump. One of the biggest was social media. The man was an absolute genius in using social media as a political platform. While old pant suit was doing things the traditional way of raising money, Trump would simply pick up his phone and get his message out there for free.
> 
> I roll my eyes any time people use the term "racist". There's racist people of every color, gender & political party. In 2016 the left was acting like Trump was going to put blacks in chains and deport every hispanic that was in the country, a pure over exaggeration. Calling someone racist is just the easiest scapegoat when you're not actually educated as to whats going on and just want to jump into the argument.
> 
> ...


This hopefully is a lesson to the left. They threw out vicious accusations about Republican candidates in the past. This time, anything that was said about Trump is true. He is a racist, a narcissist, a bully, a cheat (on his spouses and business), etc. I can’t speak as to why minorities voted against their own self interest but it happened. But people just ignored it because they heard it all before and didn’t believe it. 

As for his failure regarding the pandemic, the federal government coordinates with the states in times of disaster. He had been left behind a playbook on how to deal with one. He ignored the playbook and dismantled the early warning team, even though he was warned that doing so left us vulnerable. He didn’t have tracing and testing plans in place for the returning American travelers, which could have minimized the need for localized lockdowns. Fifty states with fifty different plans does not work, that’s why this thing is raging out of control. Trump has thrown up his hands and walked away, he failed to do his job. 

If Trump is somehow running again in four years and not in a prison cell for the crimes he committed, I will be there to vote against him. I’m not a liberal snowflake either. Trumpism and populism is not conservatism. Nationalism is not patriotism.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Trump managed to lose the popular vote twice, get impeached, and become America's 10th one-term President.

A legacy of abject failure.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Kentucky34 said:


> Are you comfortable having a president who doesn't know where he is most of the time?
> 
> Are you comfortable having a president that probably cheated to gain power?


Should Seth Rollins run for president or no? The Architect could design a massive electoral college win. Seth gets 400+ EV


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

the_flock said:


> We had very little choice, when the only other realistic candidate was Jeremy Corbyn and no one wanted that anti-semetic, IRA loving, war mongering c**t in power.


LOL I see the media propaganda worked then. I mean Corbyn wasn't fit to run the country, that's for sure. But there's always a choice to not vote for a guy with a history of chronic lying and racist remarks. Who jumped on the nationalism, xenophobic bandwagon because it's always an easy hand to play. Trump played the same hand in 2016. 

I don't get the war monger remark though. Corbyn voted strongly against Iraq, whereas Johnson voted strongly for it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> But there's always a choice to not vote for a guy with a history of chronic lying and racist remarks.


Corbyn wasn't even fit to run a bath, let alone the UK. 

There's always a choice to vote for someone else, but if it's a 2 horse race, what's the point, you may as well vote for the lesser of 2 evils. 

Also I suggest you look in to the history of Johnson as he has done a lot for the black community. 

BTW I didn't vote for either.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Kentucky34 said:


> Are you comfortable having a president who doesn't know where he is most of the time?
> 
> Are you comfortable having a president that probably cheated to gain power?


Biden is smarter than you.

Especially if you instantly believe the myth of massive widespread national voter fraud with zero evidence just because Trump says it totally must have happened despite offering zero proof.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Corbyn wasn't even fit to run a bath, let alone the UK.
> 
> There's always a choice to vote for someone else, but if it's a 2 horse race, what's the point, you may as well vote for the lesser of 2 evils.
> 
> ...


Absolutely. But was it the lesser of two evils? Johnson was just the clownish promise the earth media personality frontman for a much further to the right Conservative party. Hell, he's the only PM I remember being called by his first name. A vote for him was just a vote for Brexit, which is just a pipedream in a trading bloc world, destined to raise prices of most products by 10 percent come 2021. Both Johnson and Corbyn, who Labour hated anyway, could easily be dropped.

Looking at it from the US perception. Biden is considered to the left, whereas in the UK he'd be centre right. Trump is himself is very fiscally liberal compared to the traditional GOP. Both Clinton and Biden have/had a history of hawkish foreign polices, whereas Trump was a tough talker but isolationist. It's easy to make a case that Trump was the lesser of two evils if you live in the rust belt or Texas.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

What makes me happy is that while in office Trump basically spent 4 years doing almost nothing except constantly campaigning for his own re-election. 4 years of substance-devoid nonsense and endless rallies, all for the purpose of getting another 4 years.

And he still fucked it up and lost.

It is not remotely an exaggeration by now to say that Donald Trump truly is the single worst President in the history of the United States.


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

‎









Sent from my VS501 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

7x0v said:


> Trump says how most people actually feel, but are too afraid to say it.
> 
> Average people aren't going to support open borders, illegal aliens flooding into the country to take welfare and jobs, etc. If there were zero consequences, average people would say what Trump says.
> 
> ...


Trump lost


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Reservoir Angel said:


> It is not remotely an exaggeration by now to say that Donald Trump truly is the single worst President in the history of the United States.


Time will tell, and we should always avoid recency bias, but I’m almost certain he’ll fall in the bottom 3 down the road. Buchanan was legendarily bad, John Quincy Adams wasn’t much better, and W was a puppet of some truly bad hombres (TM), but I’d be stunned if he rises much above that crop.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

You need to look no further than the handling of the US pandemic and the 200,000+ dead while under his watch. These were no doubt supporters he potentially lost as well and unlike living citizens, he can never get those people back, more importantly, unless I missed it, his lack of empathy towards these people and the families affected.



Reservoir Angel said:


> What makes me happy is that while in office Trump basically spent 4 years doing almost nothing except constantly campaigning for his own re-election. 4 years of substance-devoid nonsense and endless rallies, all for the purpose of getting another 4 years.
> 
> And he still fucked it up and lost.
> 
> It is not remotely an exaggeration by now to say that Donald Trump truly is the single worst President in the history of the United States.


Franklin Pierce is still considered the worst . At least Trump's own party stuck with him to the very end. Frankie's party _wanted _him out and pretty much abandoned him.

There's some pretty bad Presidents that came and gone and we also dodged a few bullets(Bob Dole and Mitt Romney imo).


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Time will tell, and we should always avoid recency bias, but I’m almost certain he’ll fall in the bottom 3 down the road. Buchanan was legendarily bad, John Quincy Adams wasn’t much better, and W was a puppet of some truly bad hombres (TM), but I’d be stunned if he rises much above that crop.


I mean in a recent poll Obama came 2nd in a poll of worst Presidents. There's a lot of people out there who will maintain until the end of their days that Trump is the best President the US has ever had or will ever have.

Personally I don't know enough about past US Presidents outside of the past few decades as a whole to make an accurate judgement of where he'd be on a scale of all 45 of them, but even being very generous he's still below Herbert Hoover.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Glad Trumps gone but he was mislabelled as a racist.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Rankles75 said:


> Trump will win because 2020.


Bad news.... BIDEN Won. 😒😒


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

May Biden rid us of this "Corona" once and for all.....


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes. Because he won the election.

You don't get to spend the campaign telling your supporters to not vote by mail, then cry conspiracy when the mail votes disproportionately go to your opponent who was being sensible in a pandemic by actively encouraging his supports to vote by mail.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Yes. Because he won the election.
> 
> You don't get to spend the campaign telling your supporters to not vote by mail, then cry conspiracy when the mail votes disproportionately go to your opponent who was being sensible in a pandemic by actively encouraging his supports to vote by mail.


Four years ago they were caught off guard with the election.

They spent four years preparing for this election. With the help of countries like China and their billionaire donors, mission accomplished. No conspiracy. Even Fox News joined them. Tech companies in their pockets. No fraud. Election officials are independent and aren’t influenced by under the table payment deals.

Russians had more of an influence in the 2016 election than mail in ballots 2020. Our election process is as fraud free as the New England Patriots during the last two decade.

The pre election polls got it right. Biden had a 8 point national lead and this election got it right.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Soul Priestess said:


> May Biden rid us of this "Corona" once and for all.....


Hey, the corona virus is REAL. What's with those quotation marks?  

I even have that damn disease still.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The reason Trump did so well among republicans in his initial campaign is that they had nothing to offer except anger and fear. No economic, military, education. or cultural plan. If you are a do nothing/know nothing party, then the loudest demagogue will win the primary. With the help of the mainstream media and social media, he was able to to turn elections into a reality TV show that played to old, white, southern male dropouts.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you honestly in your heart of hearts believe Joe Biden got almost 75 million votes and won Georgia even after Trump won Florida easily, you're delusional. That being said, fair play to the democrats, they ballot harvested their asses off, which isnt illegal in most states. Republicans are giant vaginas and dont do what it takes to win like democrats do.





Hotdiggity11 said:


> Flipping states: Biden also lost states that Obama won in 2008 (Indiana, Iowa, Ohio, and North Carolina). Even the states that flipped this year (Arizona and Georgia) have a lot to do with demographics.


Actually Biden flipping Ga isn't that far fetched. Speaking as a Ga man there's way more of a liberal presence here than in 2008.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, the corona virus is REAL. What's with those quotation marks?
> 
> I even have that damn disease still.


Thats just awful. I hope you recover soon.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I am so happy Biden won, this is truly a rejection of hate, on a national level.

However, lets all be clear, we spent the last four years having Democrats gripe about election results.

And not just gripe but protest, throw rocks and march. We spent the last four years watching city after city be enveloped by "peaceful protest" that resulted in violence. Now the Democrats have won.

Now we have Republicans complaining about an election......lol. I don't see a lot of cities in turmoil. I mean I am happy with the results but please can we stop with the hypocrisy and just be happy.

Not many cities having protest right now right? We can all see the difference. If the left wins there will not be violent protest at all, if the right wins we get anarchy. like it or not.

The left is so much more violent, which is so weird. How does the anti gun, anti war, anti hate party become the party of looting, anarchy, and hate? I understand there are violent movements on the right to be sure, but look around what is happening now?

No protests, no rock throwing, no interstate blocks. This was all coming from the left.

before you jump on me I know of "right activist groups" but how loud are they now?

I was 100% anti Trump but reality is reality, the left is the more radical party. No spin here


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CtrlAltDel said:


> Four years ago they were caught off guard with the election.
> 
> They spent four years preparing for this election. With the help of countries like China and their billionaire donors, mission accomplished. No conspiracy. Even Fox News joined them. Tech companies in their pockets. No fraud. Election officials are independent and aren’t influenced by under the table payment deals.
> 
> ...


Yeah the whole world is conspiring against dear leader. He can only lose via others cheating. Nobody sees the truth besides you and fellow sycophants of his. Get a grip. Facts don't care about your feelings.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

The democrats rigged the election.... but not the senate.

The democrats rigged the election.... but not the house.

The democrats rigged the election.... but not Moscow Mitch McConnell's race.

The democrats rigged the election.... but republicans have been the one gerrymandering, gutting the postal service, engineering voter suppression, and blocking lobbying laws.

Republicans are the ones that time and time and time again have engaged in election tampering, it's just happened this time enough people showed up to prevent it.

@RainmakerV2 how about some evidence.

ANY evidence.

Everything you say has been debunked. It's amazing frankly that not a single thing you've said has ANY truth to it. Here's some kind advice, don't just read the tweet, research it.

That goes to everyone.

You got a theory, present it with some EVIDENCE.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GL said:


> I am so happy Biden won, this is truly a rejection of hate, on a national level.
> 
> However, lets all be clear, we spent the last four years having Democrats gripe about election results.
> 
> ...


I don't know man. The right embraced the likes of Sarah Palin, Michele Bachmann, Alex Jones and Steve Bannon. The republicans embraced Qanon as a movement after the birther movement. How is believing one man fighting a secret global war but only followers who follow the breadcrumbs given out by 'some person' know about it not more radical and batshit crazy than anything you see on the left?

What do the right have to protest about the results besides some rants without evidence by the lame duck one term president? The left at the time at least had a case of the unfairness of how the popular vote winner did not get the presidency. Or to protest against a man that is so morally corrupt that his supporters had to spent the whole 4 years of his presidency making up excuses for his rude and unbecoming actions.

The majority of people aren't going to go to the streets to support a cause without basis or against Biden who by the looks of it seem like a decent man unless you believe in the horseshit smear campaign the right attempted to run on him. The sad thing is so many people actually believed the lies and see Biden as a corrupt pedophile. Yet dear leader, who is facing multiple trials of sexual harassments and assaults and fighting court cases with regards to his finances, is a great man to them or somehow doing God's work.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The democrats rigged the election.... but not the senate.
> 
> The democrats rigged the election.... but not the house.
> 
> ...


It would be so funny if they found voting fraud but was committed by dumb cultists that believe it was easy to cheat the system and Biden's lead widen.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Blisstory said:


> Im not even going to read past the line where you say he called it a "democratic hoax"...that clearly tells me you took your information from social media or something like CNN and never actually heard what he said. He NEVER referred to the actual pandemic as a hoax. What he was saying is that the democrats were going to use it against him as their "new hoax"...like the Russian collusion, Impeachment, that random saturday it was over cast....everything that they said was his fault cause they werent happy that day.
> 
> Good day.




Regardless of any context you want to apply to his statement, referring to something that has now killed over 230k people as a "hoax" in any capacity was beyond idiotic. All indicators are that Trump didn't take it seriously from the get-go and made numerous statements about how it would eventually disappear. Trump finally had a challenge during his presidency and failed miserably at addressing it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> May Biden rid us of this "Corona" once and for all.....


The stupid runs deep in you. The virus is very real. I am just now getting over it two weeks later. I ran a fever, chills, etc. I went to a walk-in clinic to get tested because the drive thru testing sites had nothing available for at least a week. My case was a moderate one. My wife and son have it also. I’m sure my daughters got it also but they fortunately got over it quickly.

It’s real. It’s damn real


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

Donald Trump is coming back big time.................................................................... This spring as a contestant on Celebrity Big Brother


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

No word from the conspiracy theorists and right wingers. No evidence. Shocking! 

Here’s another tool of the left shooting down Trump.









Bush congratulates Biden, says election was 'fundamentally fair' and 'its outcome is clear'


Former President George W. Bush congratulated President-elect Joe Biden in a phone call Sunday and said that, while President Donald Trump has the right to pursue legal challenges and recounts, the 2020 race was "fundamentally fair" and "its outcome is clear."




www.cnn.com


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Brad Boyd said:


> Glad Trumps gone but he was mislabelled as a racist.


He told Minnesota rally attendees they have “great genes” because they are white. That is a racist statement. You are incorrect.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> He was a bad parody of everything wrong with this country.
> I can't wait to watch him die in prison.
> I hope he and his mouth breathing, cousin fucking, racist shit bag base are truly suffering right now. God it's beautiful.


"Love Trumps hate" LOL


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Strike Force said:


> Not sure whom you're talking about, but let's cut out the inaccurate gross generalizations, shall we?


lol

Ok, dad.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Yeah it's very real lol
> View attachment 93304
> 
> View attachment 93305



i hate seeing him like this... i always will have a soft spot for that man cause when i was in a bad spot in life his fun campaign kept me from offing myself... he needs to concede and gear up for 2024 and try to pull a grover cleveland!


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

It's been such a refreshing change to see the asshole, Right Wing Trump supporters, "journalists" and politicians on the news, FINALLY lose that self satisfied, shit eating, patronising grin whenever people are talking about what a loser Trump is. Now, that smug smirk has been replaced only by anger, and a tendency to repeat the blatant lies that Trump himself is spreading.

But hey, people are finally seeing through the lies and there is literally no evidence supporting any of the allegations that Camp Trump is vomiting all over the media.

I guess, at least Trump is consistent. He will exit the White House with exactly the same amount of dignity that he entered with. 

Goodbye, Orange 45. You won't be missed.

BTW, an interesting wrinkle to the court cases that Trump is trying to get started, in order to bring question and doubt upon the 2020 Election ...

If these cases do manage to prevent Biden being officially named the new President, then according to the 20th Amendment, the Presidency will not default back to Donald. The constitution itself says that as Trump hasn't been declared winner, he will be removed from the White House on January 20th.

IF Biden can't be officially named President before that day - which is what Trump is aiming to have happen - then the 20th Amendment says that the Vice President Elect will take the office. lol

So, Trump's own smokescreen right now, if successful, may actually lead to Kamala Harris being President.


----------



## fairboy (Sep 15, 2020)

I read a lot of comments on this thread but I still didn't understand, Biden - the choice of the people or again russian hackers tried to choose the president for us?


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

greasykid1 said:


> It's been such a refreshing change to see the asshole, Right Wing Trump supporters, "journalists" and politicians on the news, FINALLY lose that self satisfied, shit eating, patronising grin whenever people are talking about what a loser Trump is. Now, that smug smirk has been replaced only by anger, and a tendency to repeat the blatant lies that Trump himself is spreading.
> 
> But hey, people are finally seeing through the lies and there is literally no evidence supporting any of the allegations that Camp Trump is vomiting all over the media.
> 
> ...


I think the entire drama is more to do with him keeping himself (or some one in his circle, may be Ron Desantis) relevant for a run in 2024, I mean what better way than the "got cheated out of a win" angle, he has always been a smart operator in knowing how to sell himself to his core voter base...The cases and other stuff only delays the inevitable, the courts are going to throw them out, I am sure he would be aware of that as well.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

greasykid1 said:


> lol
> 
> Ok, dad.


Lol. Ok, kiddo.

Back on topic, the 2024 GOP primary presidential field will be one of the more interesting in recent memory.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> It would be so funny if they found voting fraud but was committed by dumb cultists that believe it was easy to cheat the system and Biden's lead widen.


I had that thought too 😂. In all fairness, most people knew that this election was going to be a dick punch for Republicans. It just turned out to be a week long dick punch in slow motion. It happens. It happened in 2016 and it's happening now. I just find it funny that everybody that said Dems were being snowflakes back then are now acting like the snowflakes now. Changing of the guard is never easy. Deal with it.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Trump cultists were on the "lol you lost cry more libtards" bandwagon the second any TV network called enough states for Trump to get to 270.

Now suddenly "it's not the news media that calls elections" and they're pretending the Supreme Court is going to throw out tens of thousands of ballots in multiple states and inventing voter fraud out of thin air to justify a days-long temper tantrum that is inevitably going to drag on all the way to January 20th and beyond.

I mean we all knew Trump fans were fundamentally hypocrites but it's nice to see it constantly proven.

Like yeah Democrats didn't take the loss in 2016 well. Their qualified candidate lost to a glorified racist carnival barker despite winning millions more votes. But Hillary Clinton still phoned Trump to concede and gave a concession speech, she didn't fuck off to a golf course and barricade herself in her house refusing to acknowledge reality and pretending she totally actually won and start launching baseless legal challenges left, right and centre.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> It would be so funny if they found voting fraud but was committed by dumb cultists that believe it was easy to cheat the system and Biden's lead widen.


The only voter fraud found in this election was the ring wing nuts trying to bring fake votes into Philly.

I'll repeat.

THE ONLY VOTER FRAUD FOUND WAS COMMITED BY THE RIGHT


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It's amazing that only a few days after the election was called Pfizer has announced the Covid-19 vaccine is soon to be released and over 90% effective.

If they'd announced that one week ago, Trump would have won.


Trump having already bought 100 million vaccines from Pfizer many months ago.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> He told Minnesota rally attendees they have “great genes” because they are white. That is a racist statement. You are incorrect.


Great genes could mean anything. Please provide context.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Brad Boyd said:


> Great genes could mean anything. Please provide context.


Here you go, racist dog-whistling at its finest. There's nothing else to call it.









Trump told a crowd of nearly all white supporters that they have 'good genes'


Trump has previously suggested that he has superior genes and expressed pride in his "German blood."




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Here you go, racist dog-whistling at its finest. There's nothing else to call it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not expressing their "genes" as being superior to anyones though, at least not in that video you sent.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Brad Boyd said:


> He's not expressing their "genes" as being superior to anyones though, at least not in that video you sent.


Ooof. I can almost _*hear*_ that logical contortion.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

InexorableJourney said:


> It's amazing that only a few days after the election was called Pfizer has announced the Covid-19 vaccine is soon to be released and over 90% effective.
> 
> *If they'd announced that one week ago, Trump would have won.*
> 
> ...


No he really wouldn't have. People's minds were made up a long time ago when it came to him. His base dug in their heels and would support him no matter what he did. His haters wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire.

He had his opportunity with the virus to be a leader and failed completely back in April-May-June. Instead of being cautious and careful, he rushed states to open back up everything with reckless abandon. Cases in the US absolutely skyrocketed around Memorial Day and we've been in the shits ever since. He totally banked on the virus actually disappearing and it was clear he had no backup plan other than hoping for dumb luck. America called him out on it


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> The only voter fraud found in this election was the ring wing nuts trying to bring fake votes into Philly.
> 
> I'll repeat.
> 
> THE ONLY VOTER FRAUD FOUND WAS COMMITED BY THE RIGHT


Weeks ago Trump was urging people to vote twice, which as far as I know is illegal. 

He then went all out to suppress the postal services, when voting by mail is kinda understandable during a pandemic! 

Lastly, his family subtly encourages the thug element of his core base. Knowing it could discourage Democrat supporters come election day. 

A bit rich for the sore losers in this to cry fraud lol.

Though I see Linda McMahon is out there claiming it's fraud too. Reminds me not to put money into the WWE's coffers anytime soon.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

DaSlacker said:


> Weeks ago Trump was urging people to vote twice, which as far as I know is illegal.
> 
> He then went all out to suppress the postal services, when voting by mail is kinda understandable during a pandemic!
> 
> ...


WWE knows that someone from government might finally come after their "independent contractor" loophole that they've been able to skate by with for decades. Trump was a bullet proof vest from that. Biden and Co seem bent on keeping these massive corporations in check and not kowtowing down to them or looking the other way. This is not a surprise at all


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I want to express apart to make understand I changed of mind.

So, why did I attack Trump? I was just afraid. I was afraid by an imaginary war against my country, or in extreme case of, the apocalypse. And those fears made me feel too bad with people, friends, family and especially myself.

Now, after agonizing Trump Era, finally I got importance of Trump as Political force. I admit he gone The US economics up and I was jealous. And envy kills. I care his downs no longer, because he is as human as everyone.

Why did I change of mind? Well, everybody knows he is a tough guy. But behind a tough guy, there is a tough story. And after walking a mile on his shoes, I admit got a tough story too.

Thanks, Uncle Donnie. No resentment.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dr. Jones said:


> No he really wouldn't have. People's minds were made up a long time ago when it came to him. His base dug in their heels and would support him no matter what he did. His haters wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire.
> 
> He had his opportunity with the virus to be a leader and failed completely back in April-May-June. Instead of being cautious and careful, he rushed states to open back up everything with reckless abandon. Cases in the US absolutely skyrocketed around Memorial Day and we've been in the shits ever since. He totally banked on the virus actually disappearing and it was clear he had no backup plan other than hoping for dumb luck. America called him out on it



In most elections 5-10% people make their minds up on the day.

Finding a near cure for Covid-19 which Donald had already procured on mass, I have no doubt would have swung those votes to him.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Dr. Jones said:


> No he really wouldn't have. People's minds were made up a long time ago when it came to him. His base dug in their heels and would support him no matter what he did. His haters wouldn't piss on him if he were on fire.
> 
> He had his opportunity with the virus to be a leader and failed completely back in April-May-June. Instead of being cautious and careful, he rushed states to open back up everything with reckless abandon. Cases in the US absolutely skyrocketed around Memorial Day and we've been in the shits ever since. He totally banked on the virus actually disappearing and it was clear he had no backup plan other than hoping for dumb luck. America called him out on it


COVID was one of the main things that Biden used against Trump. If a vaccine was announced ahead of time then it is possible that Americans would have switched to voting for Trump instead of Biden. I'm not saying that it for sure would have gotten Trump re-elected, but it would have helped.

After all, it's not like Joe Biden was a solid choice to vote for. Not all Americans blindly align with either candidate.

Plus not everyones minds were made up a long time ago on who to vote for. The major news networks had people on the shows that were still undecided. Also, Trump did do better than what the polls projected. So basically underestimating Trump was a thing for the past two elections.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Hahahaha a lot of puppets I'm here

F the both of them


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

TheDraw said:


> Hahahaha a lot of puppets I'm here
> 
> F the both of them


Careful you don't cut yourself on all that edge you have there.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> The stupid runs deep in you. The virus is very real. I am just now getting over it two weeks later. I ran a fever, chills, etc. I went to a walk-in clinic to get tested because the drive thru testing sites had nothing available for at least a week. My case was a moderate one. My wife and son have it also. I’m sure my daughters got it also but they fortunately got over it quickly.
> 
> It’s real. It’s damn real


I never said that the Virus was 100% Fake....
I hvnt run into anybody that has it. I don't know of anyone personally that would hv it. And even if I Did come across anyone, I don't even know what the Virus would look like. I am sorry you and your family got sick and I do hope all gets well very quickly and soon. I just Hope Biden has a GOOD cure to rid the World of the Virus once and for all.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmmm, Fox News isn't taking any of the Trump Admin's rubbish.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmmm, Fox News isn't taking any of the Trump Admin's rubbish.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

njcam said:


> Hmmm, Fox News isn't taking any of the Trump Admin's rubbish.
> View attachment 93390


And why did it hv to take so long to finally declare a President?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Rise? That's simple. The media. They gave this fool a outlet 24/7, and were surprised that everything he said was getting him over. Guess what? America loves whack jobs. They created that fool and we're the ones who had to deal with him. I think his fall started after Charlottesville. With that "there were bad people on many sides" comment. While any other president would've condemned the actions, he instead cast blame on everyone...including the people who got ran over which one person died from. It opened a lot eyes. While he had a parachute...well covid came along and cut his strings. Staying with handling it badly and catching covid himself really did him in.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The Soul Priestess said:


> And why did it hv to take so long to finally declare a President?


If you mean Fox News, both Fox News and CNN declared (or Predicted) President Biden within seconds of each other (I was switching between both channels). They were both waiting on PA state to announce the winner.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't know man. The right embraced the likes of Sarah Palin, Michele Bachmann, Alex Jones and Steve Bannon. The republicans embraced Qanon as a movement after the birther movement. How is believing one man fighting a secret global war but only followers who follow the breadcrumbs given out by 'some person' know about it not more radical and batshit crazy than anything you see on the left?
> 
> What do the right have to protest about the results besides some rants without evidence by the lame duck one term president? The left at the time at least had a case of the unfairness of how the popular vote winner did not get the presidency. Or to protest against a man that is so morally corrupt that his supporters had to spent the whole 4 years of his presidency making up excuses for his rude and unbecoming actions.
> 
> The majority of people aren't going to go to the streets to support a cause without basis or against Biden who by the looks of it seem like a decent man unless you believe in the horseshit smear campaign the right attempted to run on him. The sad thing is so many people actually believed the lies and see Biden as a corrupt pedophile. Yet dear leader, who is facing multiple trials of sexual harassments and assaults and fighting court cases with regards to his finances, is a great man to them or somehow doing God's work.


Again this is not that hard, half the nation believes one thing, the other believes another.

I am simply talking about hard results. You can dislike it all you want but this is the actual truth.

Embracing a movement does not bother me. But we have just watched the nation endure 4 years of bellyaching protest and violence because we did not like the results.

Come on dude.

Hey, maybe we should just stop throwing bricks through innocent folks windows right?

I simply want folks to realize that this protest crap sucks. Left or right.

I think Joe is a pretty good dude, as far as career politicians go. Glad he beat that cancer to society.

I'll just stop there.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Soul Priestess said:


> And why did it hv to take so long to finally declare a President?


Because early/mail in ballots take up a larger percentage of the vote in battleground states this elections due to the pandemic. These ballots take longer to count as they need to be verified individually and the GOP in some of these states denied their state the ability to verify them before election day so the longer process of counting these ballots took place on election day and beyond. Also, right now Alaska is probably still tallying the final results but they are easy to project so nobody is kicking up a fuss over it. Fraud allegations right now is just sore losers trying to undermine democracy because they did not win.




GL said:


> Again this is not that hard, half the nation believes one thing, the other believes another.
> 
> I am simply talking about hard results. You can dislike it all you want but this is the actual truth.
> 
> ...


You took shots at others first so this stop throwing bricks position is very disingenuous to me. Come on dude.

Also how can a major party embracing a racist fascist movement not worry you? They are literally attempting a coup by first declaring victory before the vote counters have declared their results, and now claiming fraud when voter counters declared they lost.

I'll just leave this here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325951831667699712


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So assuming every republican is racists' is so ridiculous and evidence of how we are off the rails. It's like assuming every democrat is a communist


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

All you partisan hacks. Democrats or Republicans. Your extremists posts are so tiring,

maybe let's try truth?

Whoanma, Stormbringer, shadows123


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Because early/mail in ballots take up a larger percentage of the vote in battleground states this elections due to the pandemic. These ballots take longer to count as they need to be verified individually and the GOP in some of these states denied their state the ability to verify them before election day so the longer process of counting these ballots took place on election day and beyond. Also, right now Alaska is probably still tallying the final re I toosults but they are easy to project so nobody is kicking up a fuss over it. Fraud allegations right now is just sore losers trying to undermine democracy because they did not win.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took shots at others? name them?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GL said:


> I am so happy Biden won, this is truly a rejection of hate, on a national level.
> 
> However, lets all be clear, we spent the last four years having Democrats gripe about election results.
> 
> ...


I mean..you got so rattled at anyone pushing back on your narrative you dropped the 'both sides' act so fast in the two posts before this.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lol so that's funny, you serious? I mean does the truth bother you so much. I mean really?


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I mean..you got so rattled at anyone pushing back on your narrative you dropped the 'both sides' act so fast in the two posts before this.


LOL keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> I mean..you got so rattled at anyone pushing back on your narrative you dropped the 'both sides' act so fast in the two posts before this.


Remember that time you actually met a centrist but you were too full of bias crap you could not see it. And then you blasted him for no reason, except you could not grasp truth


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GL said:


> Lol so that's funny, you serious? I mean does the truth bother you so much. I mean really?


Just pointing out your hypocrisy and fakeness. That you believe what you described is the truth should be what bothers you not me. Sorry I rattled you. Just go back to being happy Biden won. So glad I am not on the side of Qanon believers.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

FriedTofu said:


> Just pointing out your hypocrisy and fakeness. That you believe what you described is the truth should be what bothers you not me. Sorry I rattled you. Just go back to being happy Biden won. So glad I am not on the side of Qanon believers.


lol, you are sad, sorry you exsist, lol


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I mean legit I DO NOT CARE what party you are that for the stupid party bias tools.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

GL said:


> Remember that time you actually met a centrist but you were too full of bias crap you could not see it. And then you blasted him for no reason, except you could not grasp truth


Bruh, you can't claim to be centralist just because you disown dear leader. Can't wash off the ring wing stink just so easily man.

Why are you replying so unhinged in here? You bitched about the left being radical in your original post. I countered with the right and the GOP have more radical movements. You assumed me saying the GOP embraced a racist movement as saying all Republicans are racist. I am sorry but facts and truths don't care about your feelings being triggered.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

lol, you are awesome. you win 100% take the W. Is that what you need? LOL


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

I get that. Too bad you don't understand a legit centrist. I know me


i will take the "loss" that's okay


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Careful you don't cut yourself on all that edge you have there.


That edge couldn't cut a pudding.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh dear.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I never said that the Virus was 100% Fake....
> I hvnt run into anybody that has it. I don't know of anyone personally that would hv it. And even if I Did come across anyone, I don't even know what the Virus would look like. I am sorry you and your family got sick and I do hope all gets well very quickly and soon. I just Hope Biden has a GOOD cure to rid the World of the Virus once and for all.


Edited version: the virus killed my friend, a healthy chick in her 30s. I hope you take it seriously even though it’s never hit your inner circle. That’s all.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

All the libtards are going to cry when Trump comes back to win.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> All the libtards are going to cry when Trump comes back to win.


A Trump perhaps, not The Trump that just got his ass handed to him courtesy of Biden.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

njcam said:


> Oh dear.


Geez... I thought that was Walter Mercado at first.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

njcam said:


> Hmmm, Fox News isn't taking any of the Trump Admin's rubbish.
> View attachment 93389


Murdoch doesn't back losers and Trump opened pandora's box when he became president. Give it a year or two and he'll be the new Weinstein and Maddof combined. Fox will take the moral high ground and that inner circle will be reduced to talking heads on right wing political platforms.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I never said that the Virus was 100% Fake....
> I hvnt run into anybody that has it. I don't know of anyone personally that would hv it. And even if I Did come across anyone, I don't even know what the Virus would look like. I am sorry you and your family got sick and I do hope all gets well very quickly and soon. I just Hope Biden has a GOOD cure to rid the World of the Virus once and for all.


You have mentioned “Corona” and “Virus”. You have said it’s fake, along with the rest of the “scamdemic” clown car patrol. Sorry, you don’t get to run from this.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

lol the triggered lame duck is attacking the FDA for the vaccine announcement coming after the elections.

For once I think he might onto something. Maybe the scientists don't want the vaccine to be politicized like how mask wearing became politicized and waited until the elections are over to announce it. But his tiny brain think it is to deny him a win and not to ensure people accept the vaccine.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> All the libtards are going to cry when Trump comes back to win.


It's worth repeating that "libtards" is a term used exclusively by...you guessed it...utter imbeciles.

That said, if Trump comes back and wins, you're 100% right that liberals SHOULD be crying, because it'd be a testament to how broken and awful their message really is. Taking down one of the worst presidents of all time and an openly corrupt GOP Senate led by one of the most cynical speakers of all time would be a layup for any competently run opposition party, but the Democrats don't even _try_ to appeal to voters on the other side. They don't even bother, and then they act surprised when the 45% of the country they've spent years condescending to doesn't vote for them.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

njcam said:


> A Trump perhaps, not The Trump that just got his ass handed to him courtesy of Biden.


You are obviously delusional as there www voter fraud and Trump is coming back in the race. Trump will win in the end


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

MoxAsylum said:


> You are obviously delusional as there www voter fraud and Trump is coming back in the race. Trump will win in the end


As you have no proof, nor does Donald Trump's team at this stage, one can only conclude you are Un American. Man, you should be living in Russia. 

Millions of people across the globe are desperate to live in a democracy, with fair elections, like in the US. You are promoting fascism. Hang your head in shame. I'm certain that if born 100 years earlier, you'd be among those who brought Hitler to power.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

DaSlacker said:


> As you have no proof, nor does Donald Trump's team at this stage, one can only conclude you are Un American. Man, you should be living in Russia.
> 
> Millions of people across the globe are desperate to live in a democracy, with fair elections, like in the US. You are promoting fascism. Hang your head in shame. I'm certain that if born 100 years earlier, you'd be among those who brought Hitler to power.


Do you know what Fascism is?


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

DaSlacker said:


> As you have no proof, nor does Donald Trump's team at this stage, one can only conclude you are Un American. Man, you should be living in Russia.
> 
> Millions of people across the globe are desperate to live in a democracy, with fair elections, like in the US. You are promoting fascism. Hang your head in shame. I'm certain that if born 100 years earlier, you'd be among those who brought Hitler to power.


This is kind if way out there. From what I’ve seen about voting locations in Arizona deliberately giving voters in republican heavy areas sharpies that won’t show up in the scanners to mark the tickets, to I believe it was Michigan about counting stopping and people recording vans pulling up after hours with briefcases, coolers, bags, etc. and Biden jumping ahead of trump literally overnight while there was no counting going on. Shit doesn’t make sense man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> You are obviously delusional as there www voter fraud and Trump is coming back in the race. Trump will win in the end


Widespread voter fraud is a right-wing hoax. There's no viable path for Trump in this election, and everyone knows it. I will say, I would absolutely NOT put it past Trump for him to return in four years and defeat Biden or, just as likely, his replacement Harris (who I cannot stand, it's worth mentioning).



Jokerface17 said:


> This is kind if way out there. From what I’ve seen about voting locations in Arizona deliberately giving voters in republican heavy areas sharpies that won’t show up in the scanners to mark the tickets, to I believe it was Michigan about counting stopping and people recording vans pulling up after hours with briefcases, coolers, bags, etc. and Biden jumping ahead of trump literally overnight while there was no counting going on. Shit doesn’t make sense man.


Do you have links to any reliable reporting on these incidents?


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

FITZ said:


> Do you know what Fascism is?


Indeed I do. Admittedly Trump is more individualist and authoritarian to be considered fascist. Generally. But the rampant, unsubstantiated claims of fraud, interference etc and unwillingness to concede like all other presidents did. It's a slippery slope man.Trump's controlling the narrative; his minions are trying to hold on to their jobs - the hardcore MAGA types have no excuse for wanting to subvert democracy. A complete discredit to their country and the freedoms of the Western countries that have served them well. Sorry but they really make my blood boil. 

That's not to say there shouldn't be recounts where needed and investigations into any claims. Like there was 4 years ago.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> You are obviously delusional as there www voter fraud and Trump is coming back in the race. Trump will win in the end


I don't think he's the delusional one. Every case Trump has brought before the courts since election day has been struck down because even the largely conservative court system knows he has absolutely no case. You're starting to sound like those Clintonites in 2016 who thought faithless electors would swing the election back to her. Take the L and move on. Or don't. Doesn't matter to me. It'll simply make your tears all the more satisfying when Biden is sworn in.


----------



## Geraldoderivera (May 24, 2020)

njcam said:


> View attachment 93238
> 
> View attachment 93237


The fuck ?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Even the rats know there's no coming back.









Tucker Carlson stands by Trump's unproven claims of voter fraud but admits it's not 'enough to alter the election result'


Carlson claimed that there had been voter fraud, despite a report from an international group of election observers that said otherwise.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Where's the proof of fraud? Links please.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

FITZ said:


> Do you know what Fascism is?


Him and his supporters are not textbook definition of fascism, but their constant portrayal of opposition as illegal seem to be borrowing from the same playbook.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> You have mentioned “Corona” and “Virus”. You have said it’s fake, along with the rest of the “scamdemic” clown car patrol. Sorry, you don’t get to run from this.


Is there anywhere in my Posts where I said I was Running? _looks back through_
Nope, I'm still here. Not going anywhere. Even if I gotta face the music so what, at least I can read and Learn dif opinions.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Jokerface17 said:


> This is kind if way out there. From what I’ve seen about voting locations in Arizona deliberately giving voters in republican heavy areas sharpies that won’t show up in the scanners to mark the tickets, to I believe it was Michigan about counting stopping and people recording vans pulling up after hours with briefcases, coolers, bags, etc. and Biden jumping ahead of trump literally overnight while there was no counting going on. Shit doesn’t make sense man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've already come out and said claims that sharpies don't work are false, where are you getting this rhetoric from? The Donald subreddit?


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> All the libtards are going to cry when Trump comes back to win.


Your tears taste wonderful! Can't take anybody who uses terms like 'Libtard' seriously. Biden has won and nothing will change it. They will count the final votes and it won't change anything. Trump's lawsuits are going nowhere. These are the people that booked and held a press conference in a landscaping parking beside a porn shop instead of the Four Seasons Hotel. Disgraceful that a little under a half Americans like the racist, sexist, and homophobic fool. Enjoy Trump for Prison 2021.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

“There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration”: Pompeo






WASHINGTON — Secretary of State Mike Pompeo said at a press conference Tuesday there would be a smooth transition to "a second Trump administration" and made no reference to handing over power to President-elect Joe Biden.

Pompeo also said it was "ridiculous" to suggest President Donald Trump's refusal to concede defeat in last week's election could undermine U.S. efforts to promote free elections and peaceful transfers of power overseas.

Asked by Fox News correspondent Rich Edison if the administration was working with Biden's team on a presidential transition, Pompeo said with a smile, "There will be a smooth transmission to a second Trump administration."


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

*Fake election...*


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*"The Secret Service would escort him off, they would treat him like any old man who'd wandered on the property,"

LOL, Love it!!!!*








If Donald Trump refuses to leave White House, Secret Service will escort him out


"The Secret Service would escort him off, they would treat him like any old man who'd wandered on the property," one former official involved in the transition process between former President Barack Obama and Trump told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*"The Secret Service would escort him off, they would treat him like any old man who'd wandered on the property,"

LOL, Love it!!!!*








If Donald Trump refuses to leave White House, Secret Service will escort him out


"The Secret Service would escort him off, they would treat him like any old man who'd wandered on the property," one former official involved in the transition process between former President Barack Obama and Trump told Newsweek.




www.newsweek.com


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Biden is a total idiot.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LMAO

There can be no second term for Trump. Irrespective of the outcome of his idiotic lawsuits, he has not won this election. Therefore he will be removed from office on January 20th. That can not be prevented at this stage. If there is any reason that Biden can't be sworn in, then Kamala Harris will be put in place as the interim President, per the contents of the 20th Amendment.

These people are fucking dilusional.

...

*Section 3.*_ If, at the time fixed for the beginning of the term of the President, the President elect shall have died, the Vice President elect shall become President. If a President shall not have been chosen before the time fixed for the beginning of his term, or if the President elect shall have failed to qualify, then the Vice President elect shall act as President until a President shall have qualified

..._


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Democracy only works if the loser admits defeat at the poll. If not you might as well have whoever control the army decide who is government.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Facts don't care about your feelings. Fact is Biden won the EC and popular votes. No amount of wishful thinking of fraud will make it become true.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey cool, the Secretary of State is a fascist who wants the US to be a dictatorship.

Thank fuck he's going to be out of a job soon so nothing he says really matters.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Is there anywhere in my Posts where I said I was Running? _looks back through_
> Nope, I'm still here. Not going anywhere. Even if I gotta face the music so what, at least I can read and Learn dif opinions.


A differing opinion is pro choice or pro life. A differing opinion is same sex marriage or traditional marriage. COVID is very real, there’s no different opinion here. People who think it’s not real are idiots.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

percy pringle said:


> Your tears taste wonderful! Can't take anybody who uses terms like 'Libtard' seriously. Biden has won and nothing will change it. They will count the final votes and it won't change anything. Trump's lawsuits are going nowhere. These are the people that booked and held a press conference in a landscaping parking beside a porn shop instead of the Four Seasons Hotel. Disgraceful that a little under a half Americans like the racist, sexist, and homophobic fool. Enjoy Trump for Prison 2021.


What's telling is that for all Trump's tantrum-throwing, none of his lawsuits are actually even trying to get the court to invalidate any ballots. So this claim by his cultist worshippers that after the lawsuits are won (even though all of them have been thrown out basically immediately) then Trump will emerge as the winner is even more stupid because they're not even trying to actually overturn the result. They're just making noise. Pointless, directionless noise. And his lawyers know that. No lawyer in the world would seriously try and properly allege tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of cases of voter fraud because they know its demonstrably unprovable. 

Trump is wailing about fraud, can't prove it, his lawyers need to look like they're doing something, so they file frivolous nonsense about "oh we were too far away from the table to inspect the ballots ourselves" as if that has any impact on the actual result of the count.

It's all just a truly pathetic display and I don't know who comes out of it looking more stupid: Trump's cult who genuinely think he's going to be able to sue his way into a 2nd term, or the people on the left who think he's totally going to overthrow the whole government with his mindless shrieking.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

njcam said:


> *"The Secret Service would escort him off, they would treat him like any old man who'd wandered on the property,"
> 
> LOL, Love it!!!!*
> 
> ...


I would give anything I own to be able to see live footage of Trump being forcibly removed from the White House.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Reservoir Angel said:


> What's telling is that for all Trump's tantrum-throwing, none of his lawsuits are actually even trying to get the court to invalidate any ballots. So this claim by his cultist worshippers that after the lawsuits are won (even though all of them have been thrown out basically immediately) then Trump will emerge as the winner is even more stupid because they're not even trying to actually overturn the result. They're just making noise. Pointless, directionless noise. And his lawyers know that. No lawyer in the world would seriously try and properly allege tens of thousands or hundreds of thousands of cases of voter fraud because they know its demonstrably unprovable.
> 
> Trump is wailing about fraud, can't prove it, his lawyers need to look like they're doing something, so they file frivolous nonsense about "oh we were too far away from the table to inspect the ballots ourselves" as if that has any impact on the actual result of the count.
> 
> It's all just a truly pathetic display and I don't know who comes out of it looking more stupid: Trump's cult who genuinely think he's going to be able to sue his way into a 2nd term, or the people on the left who think he's totally going to overthrow the whole government with his mindless shrieking.


Probably sue his way into an exit in which he comes out looking as the "Look, I got screwed by the leftists, I am the victim here" to his core base. Might help him big time if he decides to run 4 years down with his various other conspiracy theories... I mean think about it, the past 4 years he has screwed up various times from his "Fine people on both sides" to his inept response on Covid to his various diplomatic blunders.. But he has still managed to retain and improve upon his vote base.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

What's more hilarious? That he refuses to let go of a dictatorship like in the movies or that he thinks there's a "transition" for the sitting president. 

I get Trump-aholics think Trump win, there was cheating, and democrats drink children's blood. Sure. Believe that. But, the Secretary of Defense is the Secretary of Defense of the United States. Not Trump. It is not his job or privileges to say this. This is literal treason. He just swore allegiance to a single person over his country. Should the courts decide there was illegal votes and Trump is the winner, the SOD can only support that decision, not Trump's whining.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

I bet all these libtards in here cried about Russia hacks. But now when there is legit concern that shady shit is going on they are saying da nothing to see here herpa derp.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> I bet all these libtards in here cried about Russia hacks. But now when there is legit concern that shady shit is going on they are saying da nothing to see here herpa derp.


Except there is no 'legit concern'. Literally nobody who has ever looked into voter fraud has ever found anything outside of one or two cases here and there that are mostly accidental. Nothing on the kind of scale that would be needed to steal a national fucking election. The US had fucking international observers in to study the election and guess what: they found no irregularities.

Trump's loyal idiots are just bitter that their fucking messiah lost and can't deal with it so they follow his lead in shoving their heads up their arses and claiming things that demonstrably do not exist because they don't want to accept reality.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

They only say stuff like this because his followers are a cult and believe everything he says. He's going to try to burn it all down before he's thrown out. History will not treat the republicans well, and rightfully so.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

7x0v said:


> *Fake election...*


No evidence provided of anything "fake" about this election. Do provide proof and you'll change minds around here. We both know that won't happen, however. The idea that this election was "fake" or corrupted is, in itself, a conservative hoax that the Fox News audience isn't bright enough to see through. Very sad!



Sgt. Barnes said:


> I bet all these libtards in here cried about Russia hacks. But now when there is legit concern that shady shit is going on they are saying da nothing to see here herpa derp.


Again, "libtard" is a term employed exclusively by...you guessed it...utter imbeciles. Also, where is the legit concern that anything "shady" occurred? Please provide proof.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

It's going to take years to figure out exactly how much damage Trump and the Republicans have done to our democracy. My inclination is to say "a great deal," but we won't know for sure until we experience the next Republican presidential administration. Time will tell.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> A differing opinion is pro choice or pro life. A differing opinion is same sex marriage or traditional marriage. COVID is very real, there’s no different opinion here. People who think it’s not real are idiots.


I believe that to some extent..... Like I said, I hv not had the experience of coming across anybody that even would have it to Say Any Diffrent about COVID. If I did, I'm sure I would hv a dif opinion.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> Democracy only works if the loser admits defeat at the poll. If not you might as well have whoever control the army decide who is government.


It would seem Pompeo doesn't understand this. He really think the military will stand behind them instead of the president elect? Trump is not the man to they'd name Emperor...


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If you ever doubt how absurd the republican party is now, just watch a Rudy Giuliani interview.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I believe that to some extent..... Like I said, I hv not had the experience of coming across anybody that even would have it to Say Any Diffrent about COVID. If I did, I'm sure I would hv a dif opinion.


Why do you need to personally know someone who had COVID to “believe” how dangerous it is? Don’t you see how fundamentally stupid that is? My friend, a healthy chick in her 30s, keeled over and died from COVID. Was she faking it? Am I lying? Was it a liberal hoax?

I’m sorry for my harsh tone, but Jesus fucking Christ, people. I don’t personally know anyone who’s had polio, but that doesn’t make me question polio itself. Christ.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Well he did win the State of Denial so that must count for something lol.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

We had testimony until they started threatening people's families


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I believe that to some extent..... Like I said, I hv not had the experience of coming across anybody that even would have it to Say Any Diffrent about COVID. If I did, I'm sure I would hv a dif opinion.


I don’t know anyone that has had AIDS, but it is very real. Maybe herpes isn’t real since I don’t know anyone that 



Sgt. Barnes said:


> I bet all these libtards in here cried about Russia hacks. But now when there is legit concern that shady shit is going on they are saying da nothing to see here herpa derp.


So far the Trump lawyers have provided zero proof. They are just throwing shit out there to see what sticks.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> We had testimony until they started threatening people's families


Yeah that's totally a thing that happened. We know because the totally trustworthy and have-never-once-lied-about-anything-before people at Project Veritas said so.

The idea of government men in black threatening a guy's family because he made totally unsubstantiated claims that lacked any evidence whatsoever and were full of completely obvious logical problems is an idea that exists only in the minds of paranoid idiots who still believe in the NWO black helicopter bullshit or whatever nonsense QAnon is gibbering about these days.

"The scary government threatened my family if I didn't recant, but apparently aren't going to threaten my family if I then run immediately to shady conspiracy media outlets with histories of ludicrous dishonesty and blab everything to them."

Sure. Sounds totally believable and not all pants-on-head ridiculous.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

You have a union jack next to your name. Are you still salty about 1783? Your lieutenants shouldn't have killed mel gibson's sons and he wouldn't have rallied our forces to victory.

States have more votes than there are registered voters in the states. Stfu


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

I have a question for both sides...

pro trump...if they do investigations and nothing is found will you trust the results or will there be more conspiracy theories about this and that?

anti trump...if voter/election fraud is found and it changes the current outcome will you accept the results?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> You have a union jack next to your name. Are you still salty about 1783? Your lieutenants shouldn't have killed mel gibson's sons and he wouldn't have rallied our forces to victory.
> 
> States have more votes than there are registered voters in the states. Stfu


Hey look, more debunked nonsense. Ever heard of same-day voter registration?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> It would seem Pompeo doesn't understand this. He really think the military will stand behind them instead of the president elect? Trump is not the man to they'd name Emperor...


He knows this. He is just like many Republicans who are too afraid of the crazy base they helped cultivate who stand by the Emperor wannabe. If they don't back the tantrums, they risk losing the vote from 70% of the GOP who believe there was some form of fraud.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Links people. Links. Provide reading material to your claims.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Why bother? If it's not on cnn you sheep won't believe it


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Why bother? If it's not on cnn you sheep won't believe it


How is anyone gonna believe you if you don't provide the material to back it up? It's on the accuser to prove fraud. Not the other way around. So let's see some stories about it.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

I can't fix your stupid. Keep paving the way for communism


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Most of us in the thread aren't costantly bitching and moaning because Trump lost. As a matter of fact a lot of you supporters are acting like self-entitled spoiled children. Someone asks for proof and y'all deflect. And the excuses. My god the excuses. Like Trump blaming the Ga Secretary of State(WHO'S A REPUBLICAN btw), of him losing Ga. Or the rogue a.i. that has(allegedly) messed with the election. So what SKYNET doesn't want to see Trump win? It's sad and ridiculous. The Republican party aren't supposed to be snowflakes remember? But yet here we are. I get it. He's your dude and he got embarrassed. But this has gone on long enough. Either they need to show proof or they all need fuck off with that bullshit. And one more piece of advice. DO NOT sacrifice the Republican party on the altar of Donald Trump. That'll be the biggest mistake they'll ever make.


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Very generous interpretation is Pompeo knows Trump is running in 2024 and he would like to be Secretary of State again.

Or Pompeo actually hopes Trump ends democracy. That's a possible position given how much of a power hungry bottom feeder you need to be to work in this Administration.


----------



## Sgt. Barnes (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes let's just let them get away with it. That way they do this every 4 years. You'll learn


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

White House tells federal agencies to proceed with plans for Trump’s February budget in latest sign of election defiance

OMB plows forward with Trump budget despite election loss

WASHINGTON – The White House budget office has instructed federal agencies to continue preparing the administration’s budget proposal for the next fiscal year, according to multiple administration officials who spoke on the condition of anonymity to share details of private conversations.

The White House budget proposal is typically issued in February, which would be at least two weeks after Trump is scheduled to depart the White House. He lost the Nov. 3 election to Joe Biden and Biden is set to be sworn in on Jan. 20, 2021, though Trump has refused to accept the results.

The decision to proceed with President Donald Trump’s budget for the 2022 fiscal year has rankled and surprised several career staffers given Biden’s victory in the presidential election, as well as the fact that the incoming Biden administration is expected to submit its budget plan to Congress early next year.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> We had testimony until they started threatening people's families





Sgt. Barnes said:


> You have a union jack next to your name. Are you still salty about 1783? Your lieutenants shouldn't have killed mel gibson's sons and he wouldn't have rallied our forces to victory.
> 
> States have more votes than there are registered voters in the states. Stfu





Sgt. Barnes said:


> Why bother? If it's not on cnn you sheep won't believe it





Sgt. Barnes said:


> I can't fix your stupid. Keep paving the way for communism





Sgt. Barnes said:


> Yes let's just let them get away with it. That way they do this every 4 years. You'll learn


I’ll believe you! Seriously! Provide some proof and I’ll be right there on your side, 100%.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

blaird said:


> I have a question for both sides...
> 
> anti trump...if voter/election fraud is found and it changes the current outcome will you accept the results?


If they are able to prove, to the necessary legal standard (ie: beyond a reasonable doubt) that tens of thousands of ballots in all the states Trump has launched legal action (GA, PA, NV, AZ, MI and WI) are legitimately fraudulent, then yes.

And I mean that as in if they are able to actually isolate the ballots themselves and provide concrete evidence that tens of thousands of them in each state are fake or were fraudulently cast. Actual concrete evidence not just hearsay, conjecture and speculation like they've been doing so far.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> Yes let's just let them get away with it. That way they do this every 4 years. You'll learn


Dude just admit you have nothing and are coasting on wishful thinking. You can't possible embarrass yourself any more than you already have and at least we'd respect your honesty about it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Sgt. Barnes said:


> I can't fix your stupid. Keep paving the way for communism


Trump embraced socialism with his bailouts of the farming industry. Then the corporate bailouts that made Obama look like Scrooge. You support a socialist, comrade.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

White House now fully entrenched in their alternate reality.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blue Inferno II said:


> This election is far from over.


Oh, it's over. Only the uneducated, misinformed, and delusional believe otherwise. There are no facts or evidence to support your point of view. Please stop.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Blue Inferno II said:


> joke buydun is just a cover for obummer's attempt to become
> relevant again. joke signaled this early on in his campaign. He would have never "won" the nomination unless he promised to include camel toe on the ticket. joke is the same crooked IDIOT he was 47 years ago. A corrupt politician to the core. This election is far from over.


Ignoring the nonsense that reads less coherently than John Doe's notebooks in Se7en... the election is over. It's been over for a while now. The only 'drama' attached to this outcome now is whether Trump and his useful idiots will admit that before inauguration day, or if Trump is going to have to be literally escorted out of the White House.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Soul_Body said:


> How is anyone gonna believe you if you don't provide the material to back it up? It's on the accuser to prove fraud. Not the other way around. So let's see some stories about it.


This is going on on multiple message boards that I'm apart of. A Trump supporter keeps toeing the "Voter FRAWD!" moniker. Then when someone asks them for any proof of their assumption, they completely ignore it and keep going on with their toothless mission. 

Trump's lawyers are getting laughed out of court in multiple states all across the country. They are that kid in class that didn't do his homework, but keeps claiming that he did it, but it's in his locker. The teacher then tells them to go get it. So the kid stalls and stalls and tries to think of any way possible to dig their way out of it. Until they finally have to own up to it and admit their failure.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

FriedTofu said:


> Him and his supporters are not textbook definition of fascism, but their constant portrayal of opposition as illegal seem to be borrowing from the same playbook.


So by that logic it's also fascist to call the other side fascist for the last 4 years. 

Therefore everyone is fascist.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Blue Inferno II said:


> For those who want "proof" I would advise to get off the msm/faux news narrative. The msm doesn' t get to annoint the President. This will go to the SCOTUS. ACB.


That's not the issue. The issue is Trump's legal team are screaming fraud and are coming up goose eggs in every attempt. EVERY SINGLE ATTEMPT. Why can't Trump supporters see this? And since when has it become taboo to ask for proof of accusations?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

FITZ said:


> So by that logic it's also fascist to call the other side fascist for the last 4 years.
> 
> Therefore everyone is fascist.


It isn't just name calling that gets them the label. You know better than resort to this childish retort. It is how him and his supporters tendency to constantly misuse what is considered illegal or fake news for political gains. They literally are denying reality now to reject an election outcome. Not to mention how anyone or anything that is against him is cast as being anti-American.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Oh and btw, for those of you saying the media can't call elections...
















From 2016. So what's the difference between then and now?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Soul_Body said:


> From 2016. So what's the difference between then and now?


Trump lost this time.


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

BREAKING: Federal Election Commission Chair Calls Election ‘Illegitimate’ Due To Voter Fraud

Pennsylvania lt. gov. reports case of alleged voter fraud, seeks $1 million reward offered by Texas official

*Trey Trainor, the Chairman of the Federal Election Commission, stated during an appearance on Newsmax this Thursday that he “does believe there’s voter fraud taking place,” and confirmed that the refusal to allow poll watchers to observe the ballot counting process – among numerous other irregularities – does indeed constitute an “illegitimate election.”*

“I do believe that there is voter fraud taking place in these places,” Trainor said. “Otherwise they would allow the observers to go in.”

“When you have claims of 10,000 people who don’t live in the state of Nevada having voted in Nevada, when you have the video showing where people are either duplicating a spoiled ballot right there, or they’re in the process of just marking a ballot that came in blank for a voter, that’s a process that needs to be observed by election observers,” Trainor said.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

In any other country in the world if invigilators were point blank refused entry to a poll count, nobody would see the vote as legitimate.

Only in America.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I believe that to some extent..... Like I said, I hv not had the experience of coming across anybody that even would have it to Say Any Diffrent about COVID. If I did, I'm sure I would hv a dif opinion.





BruiserKC said:


> I don’t know anyone that has had AIDS, but it is very real. Maybe herpes isn’t real since I don’t know anyone that


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Blue Inferno II said:


> For those who want "proof" I would advise to get off the msm/faux news narrative. The msm doesn' t get to annoint the President. This will go to the SCOTUS. ACB.


I love when absolute fucking idiots use this total dislogic, thinking it actually makes them look anything but utterly stupid.

"There's totally proof of this conspiracy, you just won't hear about it on the 'mainstream media' because they're ALL in on the cover-up too!"

Basically what you're saying is your conspiracy is so fucking pants-on-head ludicrous and stupid that no news organisation worth a damn will touch it because it's unproven hogwash.

Besides I think you'll find the 'mainstream media' is covering this subject. They're just doing it in the responsible way by pointing out how all of the President's frivolous lawsuits are getting slapped down and thrown out of court because even his own lawyers are admitting that the claims are baseless and aren't even alleging voter fraud in the suits themselves.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Don't u guys see it? Trump is gonna do a coup. 

First step was to claim election is a fraud. Second replace top defense officials with his puppets. 

He will refuse to leave and hopes that the military will follow his coup attempt. 

I am surprised nobody is seeing this and they think Trump will move out quietly.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Raven73 said:


> Most here want what's best for the country. These discussions happen. The gifs here are meant for the chuckles & represent how I see this thread.
> 
> Political views are complex. Disagreements will take place.
> 
> ...


A policy difference is whether to bring all our troops home from Afghanistan. It is not whether a pandemic is real. It’s stupidity to the nth degree



Blue Inferno II said:


> The whole vote by mail process makes our Country look like a third world Country. Either way that it turns out. If joke buydon wins he will be seen as an illegitimate President by 73 million Americans. His term will be a waste. He will get nothing done with Congress. The foreign jackals will be lining up to roll this feckless old man. The real objective is to install cameltoe who could never have gotten elected on her own. Look at her primary showing. Abysmal. joke will be removed, one way or another, within two years.


So you hate our military. That’s how they vote, by mail. When I was in Kosovo I mailed a ballot home. And there is still no proof of widespread fraud that will impact the election. You just need to accept the fact the election is over and Trump lost.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> If you ever doubt how absurd the republican party is now, just watch a Rudy Giuliani interview.


There is a special place in hell for people like Rudy Giuliani and Kayleigh McEnamy


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Facts don't care about your feelings. Fact is Biden won the EC and popular votes. No amount of wishful thinking of fraud will make it become true.



i was a guy on the bandwagon from the day he was on that escalator, but its over. idk why my fellow trumpers cant accept that


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Blue Inferno II said:


> joke buydun is just a cover for obummer's attempt to become
> relevant again. joke signaled this early on in his campaign. He would have never "won" the nomination unless he promised to include camel toe on the ticket. joke is the same crooked IDIOT he was 47 years ago. A corrupt politician to the core. This election is far from over.



i liked this post not cause i agree but cause it was entertaining


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

stew mack said:


> i was a guy on the bandwagon from the day he was on that escalator, but its over. idk why my fellow trumpers cant accept that


Hey there's always 2024... provided he doesn't flee the country or the state AGs who are investigating his business dealings don't get to him first.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Blue Inferno II said:


> For those who want "proof" I would advise to get off the msm/faux news narrative. The msm doesn' t get to annoint the President. This will go to the SCOTUS. ACB.


As if ACB is trumps personal puppet. Even in the unlikely scenario she sides with fraud claims, its still gonna be an 8-1 decision in favor of Biden. Believe that.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

He can try all he wants it won't work. It would plunge the country into a civil war and the entire western world would turn its back on America.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Nah he isn't smart enough to pull off something like that. 

Honestly I'm tired of the "Trump is going to do this" and "Trump is going to do that". Like 99% of the stuff that people are afraid he will do is stuff that he will never do or have the power to do. Every week it was something new that the media was trying to get people worried about and hardly any of it never came true. This is why people don't trust the media anymore. Which is a shame because I do believe that he was one of the worst presidents in history (Andrew Jackson was maybe the only one that I would say was worse) and instead of focusing on all the legitimate ways that he sucked, everyone focused on hysterics and stuff that never really even happened. Remember when he started World War 3 by killing a terrorist? it's just ridiculous the amount of scare tactics the last 4 years.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

No one's going to start a war over Trump. What a joke.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Hey there's always 2024... provided he doesn't flee the country or the state AGs who are investigating his business dealings don't get to him first.



thats what i was saying.. and cmon if dubya didnt go to prison, trump isnt


----------



## steelhauler34 (Oct 10, 2020)

Rick Sanchez said:


> No one's going to start a war over Trump. What a joke.


No but if they believe fraud caused an election to be stolen that might be a different story. That’s a break down of American at its core and really what everyone should be concerned over. I just hope this is looked at very closely because it doesn’t matter if your side won or lost. If the integrity of the election was compromised it could mean the breakdown of our country literally. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So yeah...









Trump law firm withdraws from Pennsylvania case challenging election


The abrupt withdrawal overnight is a blow to the president’s efforts to overturn the result of the vote in court




www.theguardian.com


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Trump lost because he mishandled the coronavirus. He barely lost to Joe Biden right now which means that if not for a world historic pandemic event he likely would have crushed Biden in a landslide. This means that everything he represents is still an incredibly powerful force in this shit hole of a country
> 
> At least he's crying like a bitch tonight though
> View attachment 93298



shithole of a country? cause u got a political party here you dont agree with? you realize no one is stopping you from leaving right? i mean yeah we got problems but its not like its fucking Liberia or Chechnya here


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Kentucky34 said:


> Are you comfortable having a president who doesn't know where he is most of the time?
> 
> Are you comfortable having a president that probably cheated to gain power?



im on your side here, but i dont think he cheated man.. we just gotta gear up for 2024, and make the country ungovernable like the left did to trump, and the right did to obama before.. for the record im one of the 3 people on this planet who dont think either were that bad a president


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

The only way anyone can overturn an election is if there is provable extensive fraud.

The Supreme Court already ruled on this in 2000, when they would not institute a recount/re-vote in Florida despite proof hanging chads had not been correctly counted.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> A policy difference is whether to bring all our troops home from Afghanistan. It is not whether a pandemic is real. It’s stupidity to the nth degree


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Balor fan said:


> Don't u guys see it? Trump is gonna do a coup.
> 
> First step was to claim election is a fraud. Second replace top defense officials with his puppets.
> 
> ...


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He can plan and say what he wants. The generals are not going to follow illegal orders and at noon on January 20th the US Marshalls will escort him off the property if he is still there.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

And it'll be entertainment for all Non Americans


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The US president-elect is interested in Australia's COVID-19 response. This is what the PM sent Joe Biden's team


US president-elect Joe Biden is "very interested" in Australia's success at containing COVID-19. So, Scott Morrison is passing on a review of Australia's contact tracing measures. This is what it says.




www.abc.net.au













Joe Biden is 'very interested' in Australia's coronavirus success, Scott Morrison says


The Biden transition team will be sent a copy of Australia's national contact tracing review, which looks at how the states and territories have managed outbreaks.




www.sbs.com.au


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I think he'll leave nice and peaceful. Maybe on the way out the door he might tell the people he pretended to like from places like Georgia, Alabama, and Kentucky what he really thought about them all along.









*"... you bunch of cousin fucking, snake handling, meth cooking, 
roadkill eating, antifreeze drinking, paint huffing Hillbillies."*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

lol coup? More like continuing to grift his gullible followers to pay off some of his debt and to continue his lavish lifestyle. The GOP is on board with it because some of the money is owed to them, and also they are using his cult of personality to get the vote out for the Georgia senate run off. Throwing money at a scam to own the libs is so on brand for his followers.

Also, to run a coup, he would need to be able to pay the generals and the military industrial complex off. What is he paying them with? Free golf trips to Mar-a-largo?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LMAO.

Dude is just talking shit, like he always had.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

njcam said:


> Oh dear.


No wonder he cheated on her with Marla Maples. Bitch looks like an IRL Jynx!


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

I'd normally laugh this off if 2020 didn't prove to me already how stupid most people are.


----------



## Geraldoderivera (May 24, 2020)

Well that would be fun . 

I would have ANYONE except Kamala Harris as one of the most people in the world and the most poweeful person in America . 

Well this site is full of Democrats , if Trump wins in the court then this site would explode .


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Balor fan said:


> As if ACB is trumps personal puppet. Even in the unlikely scenario she sides with fraud claims, its still gonna be an 8-1 decision in favor of Biden. Believe that.


The Supreme Court doesn’t even have to hear the case. The arguments have been extremely flimsy at the state levels and the high court has no obligation to hear every case that comes to them. Chief Justice Roberts can put an end to it by saying that these cases will not be heard and the lower court rulings prevail



stew mack said:


> thats what i was saying.. and cmon if dubya didnt go to prison, trump isnt


Trump is heading for charges after his term ends. Even if he gets a pardon on federal charges, that doesn’t apply to state charges. The NYAG has already said they are ready to go as soon as Biden completes the oath. Plus, considering what he did, it’s time a president faces the music so a future president doesn’t do what he has done.




Raven73 said:


> The political view some share is that the pandemic (and other circumstances) is being used as a scare tactic. That's their belief. You obviously disagree
> 
> People can have those beliefs for a variety of reasons (upbringing, trauma), making their views ultimately complex.
> 
> ...


Your online girlfriend said that the pandemic wasn’t real. There is no nuance there. It is very real and my family and I are proof with five positive tests. A nuance to the argument is whether or not the states are overstepping freedoms with lockdowns. Not that this pandemic is or isn’t real.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Raven73 said:


> Not here to unravel those reasons. You say the pandemic is real. Others believe some nuance might exist.
> 
> The two views oppose, hence they disagree


My healthy friend keeled over and fucking died from COVID. There's no nuance. It's 100% real, it's killing people, and Trump's botched response has turned the United States into the worst COVID hellhole in the world. There is no counter. Go lay down.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

So those 'dead' voters? Yeah, debunked.









US Election 2020: The 'dead voters' in Michigan who are still alive


Trump supporters are making allegations of dead people voting. Is there any evidence?



www.bbc.com


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Your online girlfriend said that the pandemic wasn’t real. There is no nuance there. It is very real and my family and I are proof with five positive tests. A nuance to the argument is whether or not the states are overstepping freedoms with lockdowns. Not that this pandemic is or isn’t real.





Strike Force said:


> My healthy friend keeled over and fucking died from COVID. There's no nuance. It's 100% real, it's killing people, and Trump's botched response has turned the United States into the worst COVID hellhole in the world. There is no counter. Go lay down.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

TerraRising said:


> No wonder he cheated on her with Marla Maples. Bitch looks like an IRL Jynx!


That's what Jared will be waking up next to in 30 years time


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Raven73 said:


> I observed that others carried an opposing view & that disagreement took place. The nuance to their theories might stem from something they've read or experienced. The human mind is a complex thing. Digging through those complexities would shift this thread in an entirely different direction. Nobody needs that
> 
> That untrue "online girlfriend" comment was off topic. Not interested in getting banned cause you're offended by a post/observation I made.
> 
> ...


More truly terrible stuff here. Ignore, people.


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> More truly terrible stuff here. Ignore, people.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TerraRising said:


> No wonder he cheated on her with Marla Maples. Bitch looks like an IRL Jynx!




I laughed at you're post.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

DaSlacker said:


> That's what Jared will be waking up next to in 30 years time


Oh no u didn't 😂😂😂


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Jezuz, Trump is for trump not the fine country america is, he couldn't give a shot about nobody but himself. If you're gullible enough to think he is a Republican aswell 🙄 

Whoever said Covid isn't real oh but it is, I didn't think so first time around and it has came back even stronger this second wave will be more deadly as it also happens to be winter the coldest time of the year in the UK, I watched the news and they were in critical care it was like watching something outta star trek with all the PPE the docs and media staff we're wearing, even cancer patients who are seriously ill are getting operations and treatments pushed back as covid has to precedent. Some members of here are really fecking stupid if you think hospitals would deliberately stop cancer sufferers from getting the treatment they need.

Trump said after looking on a board bleach can get rid of covid, he is a fecking idiot, Biden has a tough task ahead of him aswell and I say this a centrist who doesn't lean left or right but firmly in the centre ground, We look to America for hope and inspiration, not division and fighting amongst you're fine nation. If America can't succeed , what hope has the free world got? We are in of the biggest pandemics in my lifetime and we all need to do our bit to get this under control, yes I blevins in people's freedoms and free speech etc, but we need to adhere to the rules and with Biden not as divisive as trump, we may stand a chance as we watch how the leaders of the free world actually try to heal division and become one nation again, good luck America , 

We are watching with baited breath.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Raven73 said:


> View attachment 93545
> 
> View attachment 93546
> 
> ...


I agree with ya there, Darlin!
"All Bark and NO BITE" is what I got outta these GIF's. 
-
However, meanwhile, Mike Dewine here in Ohio, just upped the Mask Regulations. Okay, So I will wear the mask since its mandatory. I don't want to lose my Job either. What's done is done... this is the new NOW. Live through it, get past all the virus, Hopefully soon it'll clear up and we won't have to waste another year. Or that's how it feels. I personally feel like I'm having to hide behind a mask. I hate that feeling. I like the feeling of freedom.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

steelhauler34 said:


> No but if they believe fraud caused an election to be stolen that might be a different story. That’s a break down of American at its core and really what everyone should be concerned over. I just hope this is looked at very closely because it doesn’t matter if your side won or lost. If the integrity of the election was compromised it could mean the breakdown of our country literally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read online recently of a Post Office "whistleblower". He came forward and told the media that at His Post office location, he over heard his coworkers saying that they doubled up on their votes before sending them out through the mail.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blue Inferno II said:


> For those who want "proof" I would advise to get off the msm/faux news narrative. The msm doesn' t get to annoint the President. This will go to the SCOTUS. ACB.





7x0v said:


> BREAKING: Federal Election Commission Chair Calls Election ‘Illegitimate’ Due To Voter Fraud
> 
> Pennsylvania lt. gov. reports case of alleged voter fraud, seeks $1 million reward offered by Texas official
> 
> ...





InexorableJourney said:


> In any other country in the world if invigilators were point blank refused entry to a poll count, nobody would see the vote as legitimate.
> 
> Only in America.





Blue Inferno II said:


> The whole vote by mail process makes our Country look like a third world Country. Either way that it turns out. If joke buydon wins he will be seen as an illegitimate President by 73 million Americans. His term will be a waste. He will get nothing done with Congress. The foreign jackals will be lining up to roll this feckless old man. The real objective is to install cameltoe who could never have gotten elected on her own. Look at her primary showing. Abysmal. joke will be removed, one way or another, within two years.





steelhauler34 said:


> No but if they believe fraud caused an election to be stolen that might be a different story. That’s a break down of American at its core and really what everyone should be concerned over. I just hope this is looked at very closely because it doesn’t matter if your side won or lost. If the integrity of the election was compromised it could mean the breakdown of our country literally.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





The Soul Priestess said:


> I read online recently of a Post Office "whistleblower". He came forward and told the media that at His Post office location, he over heard his coworkers saying that they doubled up on their votes before sending them out through the mail.


I'll make this very, very simple for all of you:

In public, Trump and the right-wing media machine are making all sorts of claims because they can say whatever they want. God bless free speech.

In the courts, all their cases are getting thrown out and actually laughed at by judges APPOINTED BY CONSERVATIVES.

Why?

Because in court, you actually have to provide proof. Trump's team doesn't have any.

So here's my question for anyone who thinks there's any proof of ANY voter fraud: if the proof exists, why isn't the Trump team using it in court?

Oh....because *IT DOESN'T EXIST AND YOU'VE BEEN PLAYED BY THE RIGHT-WING MEDIA. YOU ARE THE PUPPETS.*

Christ.


----------



## steelhauler34 (Oct 10, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> I'll make this very, very simple for all of you:
> 
> In public, Trump and the right-wing media machine are making all sorts of claims because they can say whatever they want. God bless free speech.
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy but you are the puppet brainwashed by a party run by the elite and rich. Why do you think corporate America supports them? Why do you think just about every celebrity, billionaire and huge media outlet does? They don’t have the common man in mind. They fly under the radar as the compassionate ones when in reality their compassion programs by design literally keep people in their place and keep upward progress down. The media is basically all left wing and just pours out anti right rhetoric 24/7 further endocrining people. They commit this fraud and get away with it as it is so hard to prove that it occurred on a level large enough to actually effect the outcome. Furthermore I believe it is also the implications involved. You are talking about the integrity of our democracy and country. What judge wants to be the one to get the ball rolling toward that? 

Who knows maybe Biden did win but there are clear examples of shady practices and fraud. Proving they effected enough votes is another thing that would probably take years and time we don’t have. 
There are a couple of really sad things about this election. One that so many people don’t really care about the integrity of it as their guy won. That’s really scary and in reality if it were the other way around it probably would be the same way. Number 2 that so many people voted against a man and not for their country. They voted “not for Donald trump” and not really for Biden. Take away all the fraud and this very well may be the biggest piece that cost him the election. However when you have the media spouting 24/7 about the dems relentless and baseless witch hunts they were on for four years straight people get a one tract mind. 

The world is becoming a very dangerous place. You may not see it yet but mark my words on this. America is undergoing a big shift away from principles that have been in place since its founding. Guess we will wait and see if this is for the better or worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalko


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Blue Inferno II said:


> When joke was in the Senate he was called the the stupidest man in the Senate. He earned this title by being wrong on every major issue. Just go back and listen/watch this jackASS speak. He was a self promoter from a piss ant state who got reelected every year because he was owned by the credit card companies. He was crooked, even then. The years have only ruined what little intelligence/ability he had. A forty seven year career with eight as the mooslim's VP. Nothing accomplished. This is why he is a joke. An empty vessel to be manipulated by the anti-American left. He will be gone by the next mid terms. Open your eyes.


Your hate-boner for Joe Biden and Kamala Harris has definitely lasted long enough that you should probably seek medical attention.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Want a laugh at the perennial victim complex and denial of reality of the cultists? Go read up the election threads of 2016. So many of them got banned eventually. People that can't even stand by rules of a stupid internet forums want to talk about rules and law and order in the real world.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blue Inferno II said:


> A forty seven year career with eight as the *mooslim's* VP. Nothing accomplished. This is why he is a joke.


Instead of refuting my argument, you resorted to "mooslim". Spoiler alert: you're the joke, kiddo. You're disgracing yourself and the rest of the right. Save yourself.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> Instead of refuting my argument, you resorted to "mooslim". Spoiler alert: you're the joke, kiddo. You're disgracing yourself and the rest of the right. Save yourself.


The right was pretty thoroughly disgraced the moment Donald Trump was able to win a single contest in the 2016 Republican primary.


----------



## steelhauler34 (Oct 10, 2020)

Message waiting approval...lol. Well I’m out and to be honest I don’t remember why I even signed up here?? Anyway later guys. Nice discussions actually but one thing I have definitely learned is that if you are a republican you aren’t changing the mind of a democrat and vice versa. In reality the truth is often somewhere in the middle of the two anyway. Oh well take care all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Blue Inferno II said:


> I don't argue with strangers on the Internet. Especially, on wrestling forums. I don't live here like you. Take your kids downtown. And, show them some American history. Maybe something will sink in. But, I doubt it. And, yes, he will always be the joke President.


I humbly suggest just making a blog instead of an account in a forum if you do not wish to discuss things on the internet.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Blue Inferno II said:


> I don't argue with strangers on the Internet. Especially, on wrestling forums. I don't live here like you. Take your kids downtown. And, show them some American history. Maybe something will sink in. But, I doubt it. And, yes, he will always be the joke President.


“I didn’t come to a discussion forum for a discussion” is the sad endpoint for an intellectually bankrupt person.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

steelhauler34 said:


> Sorry buddy but you are the puppet brainwashed by a party run by the elite and rich. Why do you think corporate America supports them? Why do you think just about every celebrity, billionaire and huge media outlet does? They don’t have the common man in mind. They fly under the radar as the compassionate ones when in reality their compassion programs by design literally keep people in their place and keep upward progress down. The media is basically all left wing and just pours out anti right rhetoric 24/7 further endocrining people. They commit this fraud and get away with it as it is so hard to prove that it occurred on a level large enough to actually effect the outcome. Furthermore I believe it is also the implications involved. You are talking about the integrity of our democracy and country. What judge wants to be the one to get the ball rolling toward that?
> 
> Who knows maybe Biden did win but there are clear examples of shady practices and fraud. Proving they effected enough votes is another thing that would probably take years and time we don’t have.
> There are a couple of really sad things about this election. One that so many people don’t really care about the integrity of it as their guy won. That’s really scary and in reality if it were the other way around it probably would be the same way. Number 2 that so many people voted against a man and not for their country. They voted “not for Donald trump” and not really for Biden. Take away all the fraud and this very well may be the biggest piece that cost him the election. However when you have the media spouting 24/7 about the dems relentless and baseless witch hunts they were on for four years straight people get a one tract mind.
> ...


I believe that America is about ready to see a Big if not possibly major Shift come January. 
Now I will say that I heard once Biden is officially in office come Jan, He will shut down the whole country. Whether that's true or it's just the media talking farts out their A$$e$.... We'll see.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

As a non American it's just so entertaining at times to kick back and watch the shit show unfold. You look at America and you see two awful presidential candidates, two absolutely vile and shitty human beings, and Americans go on about "We're just gonna have to settle for Biden." Mate your country is in serious shit when you're forced to settle for the fucking LEADER of your country. Let's not get started on Pence and Harris either, two shitty human beings too, but since Harris is the first woman of colour as VP we have to overlook how awful of a person she is. Moral of the story is that both sides suck, America could seriously do so much better, but they're forced to choose between an old white racist rapist and an old white racist rapist. Hey, at least this whole shitshow made me some serious cash


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

America is like the car crash you know you should look away from but you can't... in fact you just stand there pointing and laughing while the two people who crashed into each other start fighting instead of calling an ambulance for their broken legs.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

steelhauler34 said:


> Message waiting approval...lol. Well I’m out and to be honest I don’t remember why I even signed up here?? Anyway later guys. Nice discussions actually but one thing I have definitely learned is that if you are a republican you aren’t changing the mind of a democrat and vice versa. In reality the truth is often somewhere in the middle of the two anyway. Oh well take care all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Strike Force said:


> “I didn’t come to a discussion forum for a discussion” is the sad endpoint for an intellectually bankrupt person.


They both were looking for their last paycheck from Putin before he steps down. Meanwhile, interesting Putin still hasn’t given a congratulations to Biden. 



The Soul Priestess said:


> I believe that America is about ready to see a Big if not possibly major Shift come January.
> Now I will say that I heard once Biden is officially in office come Jan, He will shut down the whole country. Whether that's true or it's just the media talking farts out their A$$e$.... We'll see.


If enough people actually wear the masks and take this seriously then maybe they don’t need to worry about a full lockdown. Hopefully by next summer we have the vaccines and we can go back to normal.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

After 100 years of America laughing at the rest of the world, we figured you guys should have a turn. 😂

Kidding, of course. It’s a shitshow, of course, and this is just the beginning. We’re Rome.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Things are way more peaceful and civilized that I was expecting. As much as both candidates tried to divide America for their own gain most of us have been calm. Sorry for the bad news to folks who were hoping with glee that we'd cannibalize each other. 

People in the inner city are still killing each other like it's going out of style. That's actual and real. Maybe take that as your consolation prize.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

steelhauler34 said:


> Sorry buddy but you are the puppet brainwashed by a party run by the elite and rich. Why do you think corporate America supports them? Why do you think just about every celebrity, billionaire and huge media outlet does? They don’t have the common man in mind. They fly under the radar as the compassionate ones when in reality their compassion programs by design literally keep people in their place and keep upward progress down. The media is basically all left wing and just pours out anti right rhetoric 24/7 further endocrining people. They commit this fraud and get away with it as it is so hard to prove that it occurred on a level large enough to actually effect the outcome. Furthermore I believe it is also the implications involved. You are talking about the integrity of our democracy and country. What judge wants to be the one to get the ball rolling toward that?
> 
> Who knows maybe Biden did win but there are clear examples of shady practices and fraud. Proving they effected enough votes is another thing that would probably take years and time we don’t have.
> There are a couple of really sad things about this election. One that so many people don’t really care about the integrity of it as their guy won. That’s really scary and in reality if it were the other way around it probably would be the same way. Number 2 that so many people voted against a man and not for their country. They voted “not for Donald trump” and not really for Biden. Take away all the fraud and this very well may be the biggest piece that cost him the election. However when you have the media spouting 24/7 about the dems relentless and baseless witch hunts they were on for four years straight people get a one tract mind.
> ...


Another brutal, anti-intellectual response entirely free of anything worthwhile.

In public, Trump and the right-wing media machine are making all sorts of claims because they can say whatever they want. God bless free speech.

In the courts, all their cases are getting thrown out and actually laughed at by judges APPOINTED BY CONSERVATIVES.

Why?

Because in court, you actually have to provide proof. Trump's team doesn't have any.

So here's my question for anyone who thinks there's any proof of ANY voter fraud: if the proof exists, why isn't the Trump team using it in court?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

The Soul Priestess said:


> I agree with ya there, Darlin!
> "All Bark and NO BITE" is what I got outta these GIF's.
> -
> However, meanwhile, Mike Dewine here in Ohio, just upped the Mask Regulations. Okay, So I will wear the mask since its mandatory. I don't want to lose my Job either. What's done is done... this is the new NOW. Live through it, get past all the virus, Hopefully soon it'll clear up and we won't have to waste another year. Or that's how it feels. I personally feel like I'm having to hide behind a mask. I hate that feeling. I like the feeling of freedom.


You say masks take away freedom...

Do you drive a car to work?


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> They both were looking for their last paycheck from Putin before he steps down. Meanwhile, interesting Putin still hasn’t given a congratulations to Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> If enough people actually wear the masks and take this seriously then maybe they don’t need to worry about a full lockdown. Hopefully by next summer we have the vaccines and we can go back to normal.


I hope so too... 
I will wear my masks. I just want this cleared up. And soon hopefully. 😞😞


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

TerraRising said:


> You say masks take away freedom...
> 
> Do you drive a car to work?


Been trying to... I just bought a Manual stick shift Jeep. 1995 Jeep Cherokee about 5-6 mths ago. I do have my own plates and insurance... Still don't have my Da*n license. For the past month and a half it's been out of commission. Still waiting for my Step Father to put in the new Steering pump and get my Hazzards button to work before I can take it in for my driving exam. Never Drove a stick shift before. I can't wait to get my License, One, I feel stuck at home being able to do nothing. And two, Once I get my License I'll be independent. Free to go wherever I want, Free to visit the Guy I have an interest in and vice versa, etc... (Given nothing gets shut down again)
Funny, My Mother's complains as to why I dnt have my License yet so THAT SHE ( and do whatever she wants without having the burden of driving me places)Gee, Once the Jeep is fixed ...🙄
It only cost me roughly $1600-$1700 maybe a little more. No rust on it anywhere. Orginal price was something like $1,950
Worked on cleaning/shining up the Black Treading/Wheels/Inside of vehicle for almost 3 hrs til I got it looking just about brand new. I COULD sell it for more than I paid for it. THAT'S how nice I got it. (I should open my Own Car detailing shop someday) 🤫🤫


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

TerraRising said:


> You say masks take away freedom...
> 
> Do you drive a car to work?


I do, and I cut the seat belts out of every car I drive in because FREEDOM.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

The grifting never stops.









Donations under $8K to Trump ‘election defense’ instead go to president, RNC


As President Donald Trump seeks to discredit last week's election with baseless claims of voter fraud, his team has bombarded his supporters with requests for money to help pay for legal challenges to the results: “The Left will try to STEAL this election!” reads one text.




www.reuters.com


----------



## 7x0v (May 13, 2019)

Trump attorney Sidney Powell says they are 'fixing to overturn the results of the election in several states'

Lou Dobbs: 'Highly reliable source' says FBI investigating 2020 election results

Trump attorney Sidney Powell said a member of President-elect Joe Biden’s transition team, *Peter Neffenger, is also* *a member of the board of directors for a company that committed election fraud* that could cause the results of the 2020 election to be overturned.

*“He is president and on the board of directors of Smartmatic, and it just so happens he's on Mr. Biden’s presidential transition team* that’s going to be nonexistent, because we’re fixing to overturn the results of the election in multiple states,” said Powell during an appearance on _Sunday Morning Futures_ with Maria Bartiromo.* “President Trump won by not just hundreds of thousands of votes but by millions of votes that were shifted by this software that was designed expressly for that purpose."*

Powell said Neffenger had knowledge that the software provided by Smartmatic was designed to rig elections.

*“We have sworn witness testimony of why the software was designed, it was designed to rig elections,”* Powell said. “He was fully briefed on it, he saw it happen in other countries, it was exported internationally for profit by the people that are behind Smartmatic and Dominion.”

*“They did this on purpose, it was calculated, they’ve done it before,” Powell continued. “We have evidence from 2016 in California. We have so much evidence I feel like it’s coming in through a fire hose.”*


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Did Russia rig it in Biden's favor?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

What a load of nonsense


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

wow and i thought McMahon was ridiculously vain in bringing back the XFL


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Morons flailing in the dark. They have no proof, so they just lie. Judges, _conservative_ judges, are actually literally laughing at these imbeciles. So am I.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

"We have so much evidence," the Trump attorney claims, despite nobody on the Trump legal team ever providing any evidence, not even in court.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Powell talks about “releasing the Kraken”. It might scare the children so maybe she will want to put it away.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Anybody about anything?


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Just saw that OANN picture about Trump having 410 votes. How delusional are this far right zealots? Trump didn't even win the popular votes in 2016 and now they'd rather believe that he won by a lanslide than what has really happened? Come on.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

When exactly are they planning on dropping these evidence bombshells they keep talking about? The election was 2 weeks ago already. Apparently getting laughed out of courts all over the country wasn't a good enough time to deploy this ace up their sleeves they keep toting. 

They are that kid who tried to hit the reset button on the N64 when they were getting their asses kicked by their friends


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Literally every court case of theirs has either been thrown out or they lost. If you have the evidence, fine, what is it?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TerraRising said:


> Did Russia rig it in Biden's favor?


Like bloody hell did they kidda, youre a geordie ain't you?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sad this tweet is and shows just how much of a narcissistic duckweed Trump is


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Like what?


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Stop it.

It's getting really, really sad. Do you want the world to laugh about you (and your country) even more?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Kim Jong i offer you 1 billion of investment in North Korea whiich actually means 100m


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Carter84 said:


> Like bloody hell did they kidda, youre a geordie ain't you?


Nah, mate, just bantering like a madman.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

TerraRising said:


> Nah, mate, just bantering like a madman.


Thought u said u moved to the states from Newcastle, mate.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Gonna be the don next year oh Vladimir can I still put trump towers in Moscow?


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Carter84 said:


> View attachment 93832​


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

This is starting to concern me. Trump is losing just about all the court cases but it’s as if he is now going in a different direction. Trump has Michigan state officials flying to see him in DC. This is no doubt to try to convince the state to have electoral officials to flip Michigan’s votes to Trump. 

The fired DHS Cyber Chief Krebs said today’s press conference with Giuliani and his leaking hair as the most dangerous 1 hour and 45 minutes in American democracy. They are making all these accusations of fraud and putting this on television. They are asking courts to throw out election results and give them to Trump.

This is dangerous. We laugh at how stupid it looks, but Trump is trying to steal the election. Anywhere else this would be a huge story. I never thought it would happen here, but it is concerning.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It is stupid but I don't think America will give in to these taleban wannabes. They have no legitimacy outside of their circle. More worrying is the GOP are still packing the courts with judges that are deem more favorable to the GOP cause, even if they are unqualified just to make up the numbers. This will have long lasting effect at the local level. GOP is maximizing the rubes and their dear leader as a distraction while they carry on stealing the judiciary.









Republicans seek to stymie Biden with final Trump nominees


The Senate GOP is working to stock the government with conservative appointments in the lame duck.




www.politico.com


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> This is starting to concern me. Trump is losing just about all the court cases but it’s as if he is now going in a different direction. Trump has Michigan state officials flying to see him in DC. This is no doubt to try to convince the state to have electoral officials to flip Michigan’s votes to Trump.
> 
> The fired DHS Cyber Chief Krebs said today’s press conference with Giuliani and his leaking hair as the most dangerous 1 hour and 45 minutes in American democracy. They are making all these accusations of fraud and putting this on television. They are asking courts to throw out election results and give them to Trump.
> 
> This is dangerous. We laugh at how stupid it looks, but Trump is trying to steal the election. Anywhere else this would be a huge story. I never thought it would happen here, but it is concerning.


Yeah, this is the kind of stuff you could expect from some Third-World country. At best. If this happened in Venezuela, people would be losing their shit. Trump talking about a "viable path to victory" is alarming. It sounds like he doesn't care about finding the "truth" anymore. He just wants to be re-elected and if he does have to destroy democracy altogether to have the last laugh, so be it. I want to believe there must be conservative people, normal people who voted Republican because they think they did a good job with the economy, or put the interest of the US above anything else, or they think abortion is a bad thing, or whatever normal people have to vote GOP, that are now realizing how dangerous and how insane Trump is. Convincing electoral officials to vote for the guy who lost would be the effective death of democracy. Why bother going vote if, even if your candidate won, powers above the will of the people will tell the ellectors to vote for someone else? 

This is going too far and I cannot understand how aren't most Americans completely outraged by what's happening. Trump is trying to, as you said, steal the election and making sure that if he can't, he will have destroyed everything in his path before leaving.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

Those who rip @The Soul Priestess 
. She raises & rescues animals & does it well. Marriage ain't cool but chicks like that def are 

Barking at wild mutts beats reading crybaby messages criticizing people who think different. And yeah, I really do bark at dogs.

Being self-righteous online critics only helps you & people who think like you. I figure forums exist for interesting discussion.

Cry at me. Rather than reply here with lame online insults, I'll post videos of the president's take on animal welfare


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Raven73 said:


> Those who rip @The Soul Priestess
> . She raises & rescues animals & does it well. Marriage ain't cool but chicks like that def are
> 
> Barking at wild mutts beats reading crybaby messages criticizing people who think different. And yeah, I really do bark at dogs.
> ...


I...I have no idea what this has to do with anything or what I’m supposed to do with this.

Zero Effect is my favorite movie. There. That is every bit as relevant.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Raven73 said:


> Those who rip @The Soul Priestess
> . She raises & rescues animals & does it well. Marriage ain't cool but chicks like that def are
> 
> Barking at wild mutts beats reading crybaby messages criticizing people who think different. And yeah, I really do bark at dogs.
> ...


If she makes comments that we deem to be ridiculous, we are going to call her out. My daughters and I volunteer at the local Animal Rescue League once a month. But if I say something you don’t agree with then I’m not going to whine and cry about it.

Sounds like people need to put their big boy or big girl pants on.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> If she makes comments that we deem to be ridiculous, we are going to call her out. My daughters and I volunteer at the local Animal Rescue League once a month. But if I say something you don’t agree with then I’m not going to whine and cry about it.
> 
> Sounds like people need to put their big boy or big girl pants on.


We are entitled to our own coments. 
I just know that as each day goes by, More and more people are getting pissed because of the new mandated Curfew..... What about the ppl who gotta work Late night shifts?


----------



## Raven73 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Soul Priestess said:


> What about the ppl who gotta work Late night shifts?


If they're essential workers (food, automotive), everything's cool.

If not, their shift might get axed if COVID cases climb up.

Swan should've pulled this whether her mask was up or down.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Soul Priestess said:


> We are entitled to our own coments.
> I just know that as each day goes by, More and more people are getting pissed because of the new mandated Curfew..... What about the ppl who gotta work Late night shifts?


Personally I think the curfew is a little silly, as if the Rona goes home at 10 pm. But what is happening is a result of people not taking this seriously. When the doctor tells you to take all of an antibiotic that doesn’t mean stop halfway through if you are feeling better. Then you end up having to take a stronger medicine and for longer. That’s what is going on now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How many essential activities happen late at night? But looking at news of how even law enforcement in certain counties in America still not giving a shit about covid and not enforcing the laws put forward, your states and country are fked because they can't impose restriction of movement from places that diaf about covid.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

Raven73 said:


> If they're essential workers (food, automotive), everything's cool.
> 
> If not, their shift might get axed if COVID cases climb up.
> 
> ...


The swan disagree's with the mask. Lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

At what point can we please stop with these stupid lawsuits? I have more respect for Ambulance chasers then Trump’s idiot patrol. They have found no evidence of widespread voter fraud that would be enough to overturn the results. Not to mention he is now wining and dining state officials in the attempt to get electors that will support him. 

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

BruiserKC said:


> At what point can we please stop with these stupid lawsuits? I have more respect for Ambulance chasers then Trump’s idiot patrol. They have found no evidence of widespread voter fraud that would be enough to overturn the results. Not to mention he is now wining and dining state officials in the attempt to get electors that will support him.
> 
> What a clusterfuck.


Ya know, I do have to agree.
Besides, WHY does he want to be president again So Badly?
What's done is done... Accept it and move on. I read that the PA Judge Dismissed his lawsuit. And the Attorney Trump had, hasn't been in a court in a long time and really wasn't all that confident. Or so that's what I read in the E-News Paper


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> At what point can we please stop with these stupid lawsuits? I have more respect for Ambulance chasers then Trump’s idiot patrol. They have found no evidence of widespread voter fraud that would be enough to overturn the results. Not to mention he is now wining and dining state officials in the attempt to get electors that will support him.
> 
> What a clusterfuck.


He won't stop because he is a child that cannot accept he lost. Remember he set up a voter fraud taskforce even after he won in 2016 because his ego couldn't stand not winning the popular vote.









Presidential Advisory Commission on Election Integrity - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





This is all supported by the base of the GOP too. Funny how the party claiming to represent the silent majority has worked so hard to prevent voters from voting every election cycle and is now working to undermine the will of the voters. Do not blame this solely on him. The party and American 'conservatives' share the blame for this.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

The Soul Priestess said:


> Ya know, I do have to agree.
> Besides, WHY does he want to be president again So Badly?


Trump has 6 or 7(possibly more) legal issues that could land him in prison. That's the only reason why he's keeping this going. Being pres would be the only thing to keep him out of prison.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

FUCKING FINALLY.









First on CNN: Key government agency acknowledges Biden's win and begins formal transition


The General Services Administration has informed President-elect Joe Biden that the Trump administration is ready to begin the formal transition process, according to a letter from Administrator Emily Murphy sent Monday afternoon and obtained by CNN.




www.cnn.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The grift is still on because he still hasn't conceded. His supporters are still throwing money at him.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> The grift is still on because he still hasn't conceded. His supporters are still throwing money at him.


Don't you know? The grifting never stops lol.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Interesting election stat:

President Trump got more votes in his reelection bid than his win in 2016, and still lost. The last time this happened was in 1888 to Grover Cleveland when he lost to Benjamin Harrison. Cleveland came back four years later to win the presidency.

No!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Trump isn't running again in 2024. But he will be a kingmaker for the GOP primary.


----------



## The Soul Priestess (Dec 15, 2019)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Interesting election stat:
> 
> President Trump got more votes in his reelection bid than his win in 2016, and still lost. The last time this happened was in 1888 to Grover Cleveland when he lost to Benjamin Harrison. Cleveland came back four years later to win the presidency.
> 
> ...


How do you know that he won't try and run again??


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Soul Priestess said:


> How do you know that he won't try and run again??


Just a guess. I'm sure it will be a prop bet on various betting sites.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine a Democrat presidential candidate not conceding after losing and calling the results fraud and behaving like a child. Another day, another tantrum by the lame duck in the white house. Where are all the anti-authoritarian anarcho capitalists to condemn this behavior? Did they all choose to reject reality and escape into their online safespaces where they censor all dissenting opinions?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe Biden became the first presidential nominee since 1960 to win a presidential election without winning Florida or Ohio. Those two states are usually pivotal in a presidential election.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Joe Biden became the first presidential nominee since 1960 to win a presidential election without winning Florida or Ohio. Those two states are usually pivotal in a presidential election.











1992 United States presidential election in Florida - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




Bill Clinton lost Florida in 1992

The Ohio stat is true,although the 5 times Ohio went against the end result 1884,1892, 1944,960,2020 the Democrat had won


Bellweather states change over time,Missouri for example had only gone against the winner twice since 1900,until 2008 when Obama won without winning Missouri.Now it's a solidly Republican state.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

THIS GUY IS INSANE. Win or lose he blames elections as rigged. He is making shit up as he is ranting.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

ShiningStar said:


> 1992 United States presidential election in Florida - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why he said Florida OR Ohio. Clinton won Ohio in 92.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> THIS GUY IS INSANE. Win or lose he blames elections as rigged. He is making shit up as he is ranting.


The FBI were in on it.
The DOJ was in on it.
His childhood dog was in on it?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> The FBI were in on it.
> The DOJ was in on it.
> His childhood dog was in on it?


Waiting for him to blame his children being in on it too.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The best we can hope for is that, 30 years from now, we look back at the Trump presidency as an embarrassing fiasco and not the beginning of the unraveling of our democracy.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Love these ads from the Lincoln Project. To all the Trumpocrats.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333808806854275076


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Watching Trump throw a tantrum and his cultists do the same is embarrassing. When Obama won re-election I was disappointed. But I got up, put my big boy pants on, and went about my day. Now, millions of people and a handful here are acting like spoiled brats. They stomp their feet and whine that the Donald was cheated. There is no evidence of fraud. Trump appointed judges are tossing cases out with prejudice. It’s obvious it’s all but over.

My advice to the Trump cult. Stop being pathetic little bitches. Trump lost. Deal with it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Answered a call earlier today at work. It was at least three people watching some kind of news in the background. They were so enthralled they weren't paying attention that I had come on the line. Someone else walked in and asked them what was going on. They said the truth about 9/11 was finally coming out and the CIA and the FBI were finally going down. They all started saying" Thank God for Sidney Powell! " and " Praise Jesus!" and how Trump was going to stay president. They were legitimately celebrating. 

I hung up since they never started talking to me, but it was interesting look into the mindset.

Trumpism really is a religion for some. Trump and his ilk are appointed by God and he will still be president in January for them. It's like those end of the world predictions that happen every few years and don't come true but those that believe don't adjust their thinking.. These people really believe it's going to happen in January. Don't think they are going to react well when it doesn't.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

They just want to be lied to instead of confronting reality. It is like they are in a collective psychosis from reading that book about believing in something will make something true.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> My advice to the Trump cult. Stop being pathetic little bitches. Trump lost. Deal with it.


People are going to question the results when Joe Biden receives 15 million more votes than Barack Obama did in 2012. It's not like his rallies during the campaign showed massive enthusiasm.

Some will say Biden received so many votes because of how hated Donald Trump was. Well if that was the case Trump wouldn't have increased his popular vote by 12 million. It's rare for a president to seek reelection, increase his popular vote, and lose.

Lastly, voters will question the results when 1/3 of the votes come by mail. Traditionally in elections the mail-in ballots only make up 1%.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are going to question the results when Joe Biden receives 15 million more votes than Barack Obama did in 2012. It's not like his rallies during the campaign showed massive enthusiasm.
> 
> Some will say Biden received so many votes because of how hated Donald Trump was. Well if that was the case Trump wouldn't have increased his popular vote by 12 million. It's rare for a president to seek reelection, increase his popular vote, and lose.
> 
> Lastly, voters will question the results when 1/3 of the votes come by mail. Traditionally in elections the mail-in ballots only make up 1%.


Rally sizes doesn't necessary reflect number of votes. You can have ten thousand rabid fans at a rally but it wouldn't capture how the rest of the voters in the area will vote.

Biden won because even traditional republican voters couldn't stand the incumbent. GOP won big down ballot so the swing was definitely against the current lame-duck. Why do people question Biden getting more votes than Obama but not the orange turd doing the same? Wouldn't the logical conclusion be both candidates got more votes as a percentage of the voting population in this elections because mail-in voting allowed voters to bypass voter suppression rules?

Ffs stop giving the cultists excuses. They won the elections in 2016 but still cried because their man didn't win the popular vote. Now they are crying fraud without evidence because facts are hurting their feelings.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are going to question the results when Joe Biden receives 15 million more votes than Barack Obama did in 2012. It's not like his rallies during the campaign showed massive enthusiasm.
> 
> Some will say Biden received so many votes because of how hated Donald Trump was. Well if that was the case Trump wouldn't have increased his popular vote by 12 million. It's rare for a president to seek reelection, increase his popular vote, and lose.
> 
> Lastly, voters will question the results when 1/3 of the votes come by mail. Traditionally in elections the mail-in ballots only make up 1%.


Let me ask you a very simple question: if any evidence of voter fraud existed, WHY DIDN'T THE TRUMP TEAM BRING IT UP IN COURT?

Oh, that's right. You actually need proof in court. They don't have it, because it doesn't exist. If Trump, who as president has access to everything, can't find the evidence, then you as a random jabroni sure as hell don't have any reason to question the election. Sit down.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

This election fraud stuff kinda reminds me of how crazy the left went with Trump and the Russia "collusion". I'm disappointed Biden won but won't scream and cry about it the way they did with Trump for all those years.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The real Axel said:


> This election fraud stuff kinda reminds me of how crazy the left went with Trump and the Russia "collusion". I'm disappointed Biden won but won't scream and cry about it the way they did with Trump for all those years.


They're not analogous, since it is infinitely more likely that Russia meddled in 2016 than that there was widespread voter fraud in 2020. Putting the two on equal footing is intellectually dishonest, lazy, and based in fantasy instead of reality.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> People are going to question the results when Joe Biden receives 15 million more votes than Barack Obama did in 2012. It's not like his rallies during the campaign showed massive enthusiasm.
> 
> Some will say Biden received so many votes because of how hated Donald Trump was. Well if that was the case Trump wouldn't have increased his popular vote by 12 million. It's rare for a president to seek reelection, increase his popular vote, and lose.
> 
> Lastly, voters will question the results when 1/3 of the votes come by mail. Traditionally in elections the mail-in ballots only make up 1%.


Trump was facing Biden, not Obama. So whether Trump got more votes than Obama is irrelevant. And with the pandemic raging Biden didn’t hold huge rallies unlike Trump’s superspreader events.

As for the voting, there are several theories. Trump got the vote out of his base, plus those who fear socialism (yet Trump embraced it with bailouts to the farming industry and companies). With added GOP seats some people voted for Biden then voted GOP because they want mixed leadership. They feel if one party is in charge it doesn’t work so well as far as overreaching, etc. Personally I wouldn’t be surprised if Trump cheated and got help from somewhere to adjust votes electronically in his favor. He tried to sabotage voting every other way.

As for the mail-in and absentee ballots, the majority of people felt uncomfortable in the middle of the pandemic going out to vote so they mailed out their ballots early. I filled mine out and took mine, my wife’s and my dad’s in person to our local auditor. Pennsylvania’s legislature had in place a law that mail-in ballots couldn’t be counted until polls closed. So the first votes counted were the in-person ones.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Everyone, I too have joined in on the grifting also. For only $15 you too can get your very own #StopTheSteal T-shirt. Get your black tee with 'stop the steal' in red, white, and blue. Proceeds go to the Trump Defense fund(let's be honest, my wallet. Whatever.)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Imagine a Democrat presidential candidate not conceding after losing and calling the results fraud and behaving like a child. Another day, another tantrum by the lame duck in the white house. Where are all the anti-authoritarian anarcho capitalists to condemn this behavior? Did they all choose to reject reality and escape into their online safespaces where they censor all dissenting opinions?


Pearl clutching isn't really my thing. I said a long time ago that if Trump were to lose, he would step down. And that is what will happen. The transition is in process, and Trump has implied he will run again in 2024. The #StopTheSteal dog and pony show is not something I'm interested in, as I haven't seen convincing evidence and a second Trump term doesn't really have anything to offer me besides entertainment anyway. The fact is, despite media narratives, Trump spent the last 4 years doing nothing but enacting Israel's foreign policy goals and pandering to blacks and Hispanics. This is reflected in the fact that Trump GAINED (percentage wise, not just raw numbers) in EVERY SINGLE DEMOGRAPHIC except white men, aka his base. That is why he lost. And frankly, he deserves it.

Biden has already shown that he wants to return to the neoliberal status quo, as he has given the progressive left ZILCH in terms of cabinet picks and I can expect the same from his policies. I do think tech censorship of the right will greatly expand under his reign, but it's not like Trump did anything about that anyway, so whatever. The fact is, neither a Biden or Trump administration will have anything to offer to working class Americans. They will look out for the elites and Israel, same as always. While Trump was deeply entertaining for those of us who enjoyed his theatrical antics - and for those he triggered I'm sure his political fall is equally entertaining - the fact is that the new boss is the same as the old boss in the ways which are most tangible. It's all so dreadfully boring.

By the way, did anyone see the Stephen Colbert segment where he interviewed Obama and fawned all over him? This is what we have to expect from those in the media covering politics for the foreseeable future. There will be no hard-hitting investigative journalism, there will be no serious questioning of government officials and policies. There will only be sycophants, doing what sycophants do. That will be the biggest change, and I haven't the stomach to closely follow it anymore.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll leave with some predictions for the next few years:

Biden will be sworn in on Inauguration Day without issue.

Trump will announce that he is running for president in 2024, and he will be the frontrunner for the GOP.

Trump will not see jail time for any alleged crimes.

Biden's health will continue to deteriorate and he will step down for Kamala.

Big Tech will ramp up its efforts to censor and deplatform anyone critical of the Democratic Party and narratives put forth by their media partners. This one is a bit of a cheat as they are already doing this, but we'll see it continue!

And finally, not one of the progressives major policy ideas will pass. And that's because the Democratic establishment wants it that way. Though they will blame the GOP, because that is after all the role the GOP is scripted to play in our facade of a Republic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Pearl clutching isn't really my thing. I said a long time ago that if Trump were to lose, he would step down. And that is what will happen. The transition is in process, and Trump has implied he will run again in 2024. The #StopTheSteal dog and pony show is not something I'm interested in, as I haven't seen convincing evidence and a second Trump term doesn't really have anything to offer me besides entertainment anyway. The fact is, despite media narratives, Trump spent the last 4 years doing nothing but enacting Israel's foreign policy goals and pandering to blacks and Hispanics. This is reflected in the fact that Trump GAINED (percentage wise, not just raw numbers) in EVERY SINGLE DEMOGRAPHIC except white men, aka his base. That is why he lost. And frankly, he deserves it.
> 
> Biden has already shown that he wants to return to the neoliberal status quo, as he has given the progressive left ZILCH in terms of cabinet picks and I can expect the same from his policies. I do think tech censorship of the right will greatly expand under his reign, but it's not like Trump did anything about that anyway, so whatever. The fact is, neither a Biden or Trump administration will have anything to offer to working class Americans. They will look out for the elites and Israel, same as always. While Trump was deeply entertaining for those of us who enjoyed his theatrical antics - and for those he triggered I'm sure his political fall is equally entertaining - the fact is that the new boss is the same as the old boss in the ways which are most tangible. It's all so dreadfully boring.
> 
> By the way, did anyone see the Stephen Colbert segment where he interviewed Obama and fawned all over him? This is what we have to expect from those in the media covering politics for the foreseeable future. There will be no hard-hitting investigative journalism, there will be no serious questioning of government officials and policies. There will only be sycophants, doing what sycophants do. That will be the biggest change, and I haven't the stomach to closely follow it anymore.


He declared victory before the ending of vote counting. The elections results have been called for weeks. He has not conceded and has continued the dog and pony show of fraud costing him the elections. The transition process was delayed by his team. Calling Biden president-elect was a no-no. Nothing he has done reflects he is stepping down willingly.

Why do you care about progressive left? Lack of tech oversight is what led to his conspiracy theory driven presidency. Now that there is some attempt to mitigate damage, you cry censorship? Have you seen the online presence of the right? Literal safe space for conservative posts that censor any dissenting voices. Talk about pearl clutching not being your thing, proceed to pearl clutch in the very next paragraph.

You are a parody of your former self since you decided to back such a poor excuse of a person as president. He lost after your vote. SAD!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> He declared victory before the ending of vote counting. The elections results have been called for weeks. He has not conceded and has continued the dog and pony show of fraud costing him the elections. The transition process was delayed by his team. Calling Biden president-elect was a no-no. Nothing he has done reflects he is stepping down willingly.


It's political theater. He'll step down. Nothing else matters.



> Why do you care about progressive left?


I care about working class Americans. After the elites made sure they all got bailed out during the pandemic and we all got one 1200 check, it became clear that we will have corporate socialism no matter what, so we may as well get something for ourselves. I would like to see Medicare For All and UBI passed. We deserve it. Eat the rich, etc. 



> Lack of tech oversight is what led to his conspiracy theory driven presidency. Now that there is some attempt to mitigate damage, you cry censorship? Have you seen the online presence of the right? Literal safe space for conservative posts that censor any dissenting voices. Talk about pearl clutching not being your thing, proceed to pearl clutch in the very next paragraph.
> 
> You are a parody of your former self since you decided to back such a poor excuse of a person as president. He lost after your vote. SAD!


I voted Trump because he's more entertaining than Biden. I love seeing total simps like you freak out about "norms" and other shit that doesn't matter while a corporate mafia runs our government and you're too stupid to notice or care. If I'm going to get fucked either way, I may as well get some laughs out of it! I guess I'll have to be satisfied with the four years we got. 

In truth I'll be fine. I make way too much money to qualify for the stimulus checks either way, and nothing Biden is going to do will impact me all that much. I happen to care about my fellow Americans though. I wish we could have a country where working class Americans' interests were protected. Sadly, we get the government we deserve, thanks to people like you and Bruiser who eat up the shit that doesn't matter and ignore the stuff that does. Forever wars and corporate socialism it is! Until enough people get fed up with it, that is...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> It's political theater. He'll step down. Nothing else matters.
> 
> I care about working class Americans. After the elites made sure they all got bailed out during the pandemic and we all got one 1200 check, it became clear that we will have corporate socialism no matter what, so we may as well get something for ourselves. I would like to see Medicare For All and UBI passed. We deserve it. Eat the rich, etc.
> 
> ...


You used to be better with comebacks years ago when you were posting in good faith. Now just a real sad parody of your former self attempting satire.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> It's political theater. He'll step down. Nothing else matters.
> 
> I care about working class Americans. After the elites made sure they all got bailed out during the pandemic and we all got one 1200 check, it became clear that we will have corporate socialism no matter what, so we may as well get something for ourselves. I would like to see Medicare For All and UBI passed. We deserve it. Eat the rich, etc.
> 
> ...


This is your fault and the fault of every single person that voted for him four years ago. I warned you about voting for a clown but you didn’t listen. You don’t get to walk away from this. You own this. This is on you. You lie and want to walk away from your 20

How funny you talk about how you care about the working class and for four years you wore out so many pairs of knee pads worshipping someone who has never cared about the working class. A man who has a golden toilet in his bathroom and scarfed down $40 hamburgers is not exactly someone in touch with the working class. 

You are right, Trump did very little to benefit the country. His Supreme Court justices were typical Republican picks. No Obamacare replacement, no wall, no end to the wars in the Middle East, etc. His pandemic response was horrid. Especially now as cases and deaths go up, he is golfing and not doing shit. For someone who desperately wants to keep the job he has held, he hasn’t done anything at all to show us he wants the job. When blacks and other minorities voiced legitimate concerns about not wanting to be killed by cops, he cowered in the bunker in the WH. He couldn’t bully angry citizens or a virus. So your source of entertainment led us to this point with a very real possibility of 500,000 deaths by the day Biden takes the oath of office. But it didn’t have to be this way.

Trump at least exposed my former party as a hollow shell of its former self. The party of Reagan and Lincoln is all but dead. The platform at the RNC this past summer was about loyalty to Trump and that was it. They gained minorities but it’s pretty much identity politics at this point now. They lost conservatives like me, many of us most likely will never return. Trump doesn’t care about anyone but himself.

When it comes to Biden, I want three things. Deal with the pandemic, get political agencies back to being respectable again, and...I will get to the third in a moment. Otherwise, I don’t expect anything else because I’m prepared to disagree with most everything else. I’m Ok with that. I haven’t changed who I am. I’m still a small government, free market, personal responsibility, pro-life conservative. But the threat Trump represented to our country and the Constitution was too bigly to ignore. Country over politics. Populism and Trumpism is not conservatism and nationalism is not patriotism. I will be voting against any Trump supporter or enabler from here on out as well. The Republican Party needs to die and be replaced with a new Conservative party.

Now, thing three. The theater that Trump is prancing around with is dangerous. He is whining about being cheated and millions are buying into it. He is claiming the election is rigged. General Flynn is calling for martial law and Trump to crush the insurrection and redo the election. What matters is that Trump is attacking our Foundations. He is deliberately doing this for himself and the GOP is helping him to cause as much damage to the country as possible so that Biden has a yuge mess to clean up.

Today, Ivanka sat for a deposition before the DC Attorney General today over charges of misusing inauguration money. Trump committed a ton of crimes and was enabled by many around him. His family joined in on the grift. It’s time to make sure this NEVER happens again. Trump and his crime family needs to be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law. It’s time to send a message no one is above the law.

Congratulations, CP. You voted for this, you get the credit. I was willing to take the high road but you insisted on gaslighting me. So I will rub your nose in it like a dog that shit on the carpet.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, if only we had elected working class champion Hillary instead! 

Continue to be an absolute joke, Bruiser. Trump really broke your mind, it's hilarious. For the entertainment he brought, I'll always have a soft spot for the President!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334297749173448704


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Yes, if only we had elected working class champion Hillary instead!
> 
> Continue to be an absolute joke, Bruiser. Trump really broke your mind, it's hilarious. For the entertainment he brought, I'll always have a soft spot for the President!


I don't give two shits about the Donald's good family friend. The bitch should be in prison for giving us the Donald. Shit, I'd be putting the Clintons in the same cell with Trump. Bill convinced Trump to run for president and Hillary tanked the election. I despise her with every ounce of my being, which is why I also didn't vote for her good personal family friend and donor. 

But you did...the carnage is on you. You thought it was cute. You sold your soul. Hope it was worth it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334297749173448704


Meanwhile, we have far more important things to worry about then the names of military bases...like a pandemic raging out of control the president YOU voted for the lolz hasn't done shit about. He wants to shut down the government and refuse funding...why? Because Twitter is trending things that hurt his feels like #DiaperDon. So he wants to do away with Section 230 and do further damage to free speech. All because he is a crybaby. 

So pull your head out of your ass and focus on the important things.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

But I better be careful...be careful everyone. CP might tattle on you to the mods like he has with me. So be nice while he cuddles his Trumpy Bear and whines about how life isn't fair.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> I don't give two shits about the Donald's good family friend. The bitch should be in prison for giving us the Donald. Shit, I'd be putting the Clintons in the same cell with Trump. Bill convinced Trump to run for president and Hillary tanked the election. I despise her with every ounce of my being, which is why I also didn't vote for her good personal family friend and donor.
> 
> But you did...the carnage is on you. You thought it was cute. You sold your soul. Hope it was worth it.


LMAO bruh you are a cringe lord. I don't care about my vote, I live in California! 

And I never reported you even once hahaha. RENT FREE!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Meanwhile, we have far more important things to worry about then the names of military bases...like a pandemic raging out of control the president YOU voted for the lolz hasn't done shit about. He wants to shut down the government and refuse funding...why? Because Twitter is trending things that hurt his feels like #DiaperDon. So he wants to do away with Section 230 and do further damage to free speech. All because he is a crybaby.
> 
> So pull your head out of your ass and focus on the important things.


Which specific issues are still important enough to talk about during a pandemic? Apparently replacing the American population and its history don't qualify. Is this how it works? You can't talk about anything BUT the pandemic right now, so the government can just do whatever it wants without criticism? Pass.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Hospitals stretched beyond 'reasonable limit' as number of Covid-19 patients reaches 100,000


The total number of coronavirus deaths reported in a day set a new record Wednesday and hospitalizations also reached an all-time high, and doctors and nurses across the US are trying to find creative ways to handle the surging number of patients.




www.cnn.com




We effectively had another 9/11 attack yesterday. Again. You people who said COVID was fake news, overblown, a media hoax, a liberal lie, a glorified flu, or something that will just go away...where are you now? Step forward! Explain yourself. We told you, and you didn’t listen, and incredibly, this is just the beginning.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334345295577165825
This is the witness rubes are throwing money at to own the libs.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334345295577165825
> This is the witness rubes are throwing money at to own the libs.


History is not going to look kindly on the people that supported Trump after the election was called. His actions are as anti-American as it gets, and yet the hyper-nationalist, flag-waving, MURICA far right endorses him. It’s embarrassing and disgraceful, and I’m happy to know that history will brand them as anti-Americans and traitors.



CamillePunk said:


> I voted Trump because he's more entertaining than Biden. I love seeing total simps like you freak out about "norms" and other shit that doesn't matter while a corporate mafia runs our government and you're too stupid to notice or care. If I'm going to get fucked either way, I may as well get some laughs out of it! I guess I'll have to be satisfied with the four years we got.


Your source of entertainment botched the pandemic response, turning the world's wealthiest country into its worst COVID-ridden hellhole, with 260,000 people dead and counting. I hope the death of your countrymen has been entertaining.

Jesus, what a fucking sick, imbecilic way to see the world.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> Your source of entertainment botched the pandemic response, turning the world's wealthiest country into its worst COVID-ridden hellhole, with 260,000 people dead and counting. I hope the death of your countrymen has been entertaining.
> 
> Jesus, what a fucking sick, imbecilic way to see the world.


The government sucks at everything except killing people. The idea that the Democrats would've handled it better is a fantasy. When Trump shut down travel from China back in January, Democrat politicians were partying in Chinatown and telling others to do the same, blasting the president as "xenophobic". They did the same when he shut down travel from Europe. Democrat governor of New York Andrew Cuomo was throwing COVID patients into nursing homes, getting thousands of seniors killed in the process. The government can't and won't save you.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> The government sucks at everything except killing people. The idea that the Democrats would've handled it better is a fantasy. When Trump shut down travel from China back in January, Democrat politicians were partying in Chinatown and telling others to do the same, blasting the president as "xenophobic". They did the same when he shut down travel from Europe. Democrat governor of New York Andrew Cuomo was throwing COVID patients into nursing homes, getting thousands of seniors killed in the process. The government can't and won't save you.


Rubbish. Why are we in such terrible shape compared to the rest of the world? The lazy "Democrats wouldn't have done any better" argument is stupid and grossly inaccurate.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Which specific issues are still important enough to talk about during a pandemic? Apparently replacing the American population and its history don't qualify. Is this how it works? You can't talk about anything BUT the pandemic right now, so the government can just do whatever it wants without criticism? Pass.


It’s called priorities. Obviously business doesn’t stop because of the pandemic but considering the fact millions are looking for help as unemployment rates stay steady and our hospitals are about to overflow due to COVID and the flu season it’s not necessary at this moment to talk about renaming Fort Hood, Benning, Bragg, etc. It can wait. And to be honest, considering they are named for Confederate traitors, I’m fine with changing the names.

As for your whining about only allowing white European immigrants in to be tech (which is the real issue here), one of the very few things I agree with Trump on is a merit system. I want immigrants here provided they come legally and they can contribute to our society. The only tweak I would make is to provide a more equal weight across the board instead of how he had it to be only white Europeans coming here. Indian tech workers are not leeches on society, they make a solid living and fill a need especially as more of us are working from home.

But sorry you expected Making America White Again.



CamillePunk said:


> The government sucks at everything except killing people. The idea that the Democrats would've handled it better is a fantasy. When Trump shut down travel from China back in January, Democrat politicians were partying in Chinatown and telling others to do the same, blasting the president as "xenophobic". They did the same when he shut down travel from Europe. Democrat governor of New York Andrew Cuomo was throwing COVID patients into nursing homes, getting thousands of seniors killed in the process. The government can't and won't save you.


While I do have a serious problem with folks like Cuomo who botched quite a bit with his response, it might not have been an issue had we had a decent response coordinating federal and state departments regarding the pandemic (as should be in times of disaster). That failure falls on the shoulders of your hero, Donald J Trump.

Let’s start with his half-ass “ban” which still allowed foreign nationals to enter the States through other places (like Europe where we were hit in the face). He then said this was a hoax by the Democrats to cost him the election. He golfed. He even sent medical equipment to China we needed here. By the time he shut off Europe, it was too late. Then he created panic by Americans assuming they would be stranded overseas. They came running home and brought the virus back with no system to test, isolate, and quarantine the infected.

And I could go into detail about how he threw open the economy without a smart plan, undercut his own task force and their recommendations, and now has all but abdicated any responsibility or willingness to lead at all. For the virus response or the country in general.

You saying Trump did all he could is absolute bullshit.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I didn't say Trump did all he could you illiterate doofus, I said the Democrats wouldn't have done any better. They were OPPOSING travel bans for fucks sake lmao.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I didn't say Trump did all he could you illiterate doofus, I said the Democrats wouldn't have done any better. They were OPPOSING travel bans for fucks sake lmao.


Of course a Trumpocrat has nothing to offer but insults when they know they have no other argument.

Trump had a pandemic playbook that was left by the previous administration, in addition to the early warning team that Trump fired to save money. He was warned about the consequences. He did nothing for months. He has done nothing now.

How pathetic you make excuses for him.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> I didn't say Trump did all he could you illiterate doofus, I said the Democrats wouldn't have done any better. They were OPPOSING travel bans for fucks sake lmao.


 And I’ll say again, you illiterate doofus, that there is no evidence that the Democrats would not have done any better. Trump literally did the worst of any leader in the world. Your logic is fairly flawed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> And I’ll say again, you illiterate doofus, that there is no evidence that the Democrats would not have done any better. Trump literally did the worst of any leader in the world. Your logic is fairly flawed.


There is evidence. Look at their statements and actions during the early months of the pandemic!

I don't think Trump did a good job with the pandemic. I also don't think the people who were even worse with their takes would have done better.

But hey, if you think letting travel from China and Europe continue for another couple months would've saved lives, I'm interested to hear your reasoning!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Btw, the "Trumpocrat" shit from Bruiser is just deranged nonsense, not reality. I've been critical of Trump since 2017 when he was already hiring swamp creatures and bombing Syria. Most of my political commentary does not occur on this website. I've linked my Twitter account many times.

What I push back on is the silly pearl-clutching about "norms" and the Russiagate political theater that has nothing to do with looking out for working Americans. For that, and enjoying memes, I get labeled a Trumpocrat. Nonsense!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> There is evidence. Look at their statements and actions during the early months of the pandemic!
> 
> I don't think Trump did a good job with the pandemic. I also don't think the people who were even worse with their takes would have done better.
> 
> But hey, if you think letting travel from China and Europe continue for another couple months would've saved lives, I'm interested to hear your reasoning!





CamillePunk said:


> Btw, the "Trumpocrat" shit from Bruiser is just deranged nonsense, not reality. I've been critical of Trump since 2017 when he was already hiring swamp creatures and bombing Syria. Most of my political commentary does not occur on this website. I've linked my Twitter account many times.
> 
> What I push back on is the silly pearl-clutching about "norms" and the Russiagate political theater that has nothing to do with looking out for working Americans. For that, and enjoying memes, I get labeled a Trumpocrat. Nonsense!


Critical for about two minutes and then back to kissing his ass. The norms mean very little to me, I can overlook it provided he did his job. Which he didn’t. And Russiagate was very real. The Mueller Report and the Senate Intelligence Committee said that Trump got help from the Russians. He managed to get Barr to pretty it up. You fell for the con. You do not get to run from this. I took shit for five years and now this is what happened. I am enjoying watching the GOP self destruct. I will not let you live your votes down. You don’t get to run and pretend you were critical. 

And Trump did a horrible job. He was more interested in his precious economy and his trade deal with China then working to minimize the pandemic. And now he hasn’t done squat now that he has been defeated.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Russiagate was very real. 

See that's the difference between me and Bruiser. If Trump had won and Democrats were claiming ballot fraud, he'd be all up in here with #StopTheSteal.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Russiagate was very real.
> 
> See that's the difference between me and Bruiser. If Trump had won and Democrats were claiming ballot fraud, he'd be all up in here with #StopTheSteal.


When Obama won re-election, I was disappointed but I put my big boy pants on and went about my business. When Trump won I did the same. Had Trump won again I would do the same.

Meanwhile, Trumpocrats like you have whined for four years with the president about how the Deep State and every one is out to get him. And now you whine and moan that the election was stolen from him when the irony is that he cheated to try and win. Sabotaging the postal service, voter intimidation in the form of Trump rallies harassing voters, limiting voting locales (it shouldn’t take 11 hours to vote), etc. And now all of you are stomping your feet that life isn’t fair. Stop being pathetic little bitches, suck it up and move on with your existence.

And perhaps Trumpocrats shouldn’t have taken Goebbels to heart when he said, “Accuse your opponents that of which you are guilty of.”


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Russiagate was not about ballot fraud. It was about Russia backing the two anti-establishment candidates in the 2016 presidential elections to weaken American influence abroad and whether any of the campaign willingly accepted or coordinated with Russian agents. Something that could be alleged to be treasonous. Not sure why it is not taken seriously by patriots when the investigations uncovered deeper than disclosed Russian money involved in the NRA which had close ties to the GOP.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Imagine a Democrat presidential candidate not conceding after losing and calling the results fraud and behaving like a child. Another day, another tantrum by the lame duck in the white house. Where are all the anti-authoritarian anarcho capitalists to condemn this behavior? Did they all choose to reject reality and escape into their online safespaces where they censor all dissenting opinions?


i mean 2016 DID happen did it not?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> i mean 2016 DID happen did it not?


Hilary conceded the day after the elections was called. She blamed external factors for swaying undecided voters away from her, not the same as the current incumbent idiot saying the votes are faked because he lost. What alternate reality are you in to believe these are the same?


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

CP took so long to reply because he was holding the torch for Trump overturning the election btw.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SMH. The big corporations get their own special set of covid rules and the small business get screwed. Meanwhile, Nancy and the Democrats could've gotten working Americans help months ago but didn't want Trump's name on another check going into the election. The people who rule us are truly evil.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> SMH. The big corporations get their own special set of covid rules and the small business get screwed. Meanwhile, Nancy and the Democrats could've gotten working Americans help months ago but didn't want Trump's name on another check going into the election. The people who rule us are truly evil.


Maybe if Trump had taken this seriously we wouldn’t be in this mess. He decided to hold super spreader events for months and spread the virus. Now he wants to pout like a child because he lost and Twitter peeps are hurting his fee fees. For someone who wants to keep the job he really doesn’t want to do his job. Not to mention right before the election he blew up negotiations on a new agreement.

Don’t forget about Cocaine Mitch. He had another stimulus Bill way back in the summer. He sat on his ass and did nothing. That bill has been gathering dust.

Now we might be paying out more money in unemployment, etc...then we would have had we passed another stimulus package and followed health precautions with masks. The fact I am saying this is crazy as my fiscal prudence usually frowns on these bailouts. But it’s cheaper.

Make sure you give all the players two yuge scoops of blame. 😁


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Taking government money? That's socialism! Just use gofundme. That's the American way.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> Hilary conceded the day after the elections was called. She blamed external factors for swaying undecided voters away from her, not the same as the current incumbent idiot saying the votes are faked because he lost. What alternate reality are you in to believe these are the same?



i didnt say they were the same but dont act like the democrats are not sore losers as well. both parties cheat, but the dems arent 6 million votes better at it


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It’s as if they have just given up trying. Never heard of “Ignoration Day.” Is that the day where we celebrate with hamberders and covfefe? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336168353778438146
What an embarrassment. 🤣🤣.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> i didnt say they were the same but dont act like the democrats are not sore losers as well. both parties cheat, but the dems arent 6 million votes better at it


So what was your point in mentioning 2016? Being sore losers is not the same as what I listed. How did I excuse Democrats as being sore losers?

It is people like you that falsely equivalate what the orange turd is attempting right now after the elections are called with what happened after 2016 that is living in denial.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

jroc72191 said:


> i didnt say they were the same but dont act like the democrats are not sore losers as well. both parties cheat, but the dems arent 6 million votes better at it


You now have the president openly calling political leaders in swing states to turn the election into his favor. That’s a far cry from screaming at the sky and crying because Hillary lost.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336173662630682625
That whole twitter account is hilarious. Just tweets of the cult losing their minds.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336173662630682625
> That whole twitter account is hilarious. Just tweets of the cult losing their minds.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336370996757098496









I like these two. 😁


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

At best, this is a call for supporters to commit suicide in protest. I don't think that's what they mean, just that's the best message you could interpret this as.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336186861891452929


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

In five years, rent will be unaffordable. The amount of disposable income will decrease.

China did a great job. Don’t even need to fire a single bullet. Just invest money into different segments (DC, education, Hollywood) of the American economy and wait for it to self destruct.

But our planet needs to drastically reduce the population. China will lead the charge to save the planet. We always hear of companies trying to cut cost but the future is cutting population. Reverse population growth. Cut it in half.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

FriedTofu said:


> So what was your point in mentioning 2016? Being sore losers is not the same as what I listed. How did I excuse Democrats as being sore losers?
> 
> It is people like you that falsely equivalate what the orange turd is attempting right now after the elections are called with what happened after 2016 that is living in denial.



im not excusing anything, and this is unprecedented and trump needs to take the L and gear up for 2024.. .but lets not pretend there hasnt been a pattern for the past like 2 centuries of a party gaining power, and then the opposition doing whatever possible to make the country as ungovernable as possible... shits been going on since like Lincoln was president, look at Trump with Dems, Obama with GOP (where it all the sudden became a race thing), Clinton with the GOP, and the first Bush.. the two parties aint really worked together since Tip O'Neil and Reagan with the exception of the aftermath of 9/11, where they went to war in Iraq


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

BruiserKC said:


> You now have the president openly calling political leaders in swing states to turn the election into his favor. That’s a far cry from screaming at the sky and crying because Hillary lost.



yeah i get that, and it is NOT a good look


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Supreme Court rejects Pennsylvania Republicans' attempt to block Biden victory


The Supreme Court on Tuesday denied a request from Pennsylvania Republicans to block certification of the commonwealth's election results, delivering a near fatal blow to the GOP's long-shot bid to invalidate President-elect Joe Biden's victory.




www.cnn.com





9-0. No dissent. One more time. 9-0. *NO DISSENT.* Can we stop this now? In other news, my 'Stop The Steal' shirts have completely SOLD OUT. Me and the wife printed up 200 of those suckers and sold out of every one. Grifting at it's finest. Proceeds will go to the Trump Defense Fund.(Let me stop lying. It's going in our pockets.)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So many people are so fucked, and it's because our government is thoroughly corrupt and the few in Congress who may actually care are too feckless to do anything about it. Wishing everyone the best as we attempt to pull through the perilous months ahead with no aid in sight.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

jroc72191 said:


> im not excusing anything, and this is unprecedented and trump needs to take the L and gear up for 2024.. .but lets not pretend there hasnt been a pattern for the past like 2 centuries of a party gaining power, and then the opposition doing whatever possible to make the country as ungovernable as possible... shits been going on since like Lincoln was president, look at Trump with Dems, Obama with GOP (where it all the sudden became a race thing), Clinton with the GOP, and the first Bush.. the two parties aint really worked together since Tip O'Neil and Reagan with the exception of the aftermath of 9/11, where they went to war in Iraq


I didn't say you were excusing anything. Just that your attempt to say what the cult is doing right now is just business as usual of being sore losers is wrong and to believe that is to be in denial. I don't understand your logic in saying this is unprecedented but once again attempt to equivalate it to usual politics like the opposition party acting as opposition. 

That you got defensive about it to think I was accusing you of excusing the actions of dear leader and the GOP says more about you than any accusations I had thrown at you.


----------



## Musclestud (Oct 29, 2020)

Melania would KO Kamala in a cage fight!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Musclestud said:


> Melania would KO Kamala in a cage fight!


I don't know man. Kamala looks like she got those hands lol.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336755205711519745
A diversity hire for Defense Secretary. 🤡

Not that diverse though - he's a Raytheon board member and we've already had plenty of those! The military industrial complex rolls on!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I know that some racist tools here refer to a retired general being reviewed for SecDef as a clown simply because he is African-American, not to mention he hates our military...but let’s talk about the clown car pulling up to the Supreme Court. As in 18 attorney generals of states Trump won saying that four states disenfranchised the country and that Trump would have won the election if it wasn’t for them. Not to mention Trump wants to intervene on his own behalf. If this is similar to the Pennsylvania election the SCOTUS needs to dismiss it immediately. 

But all he Tweets about now is pushing for the election to be overturned. Not to mention now Hunter Biden is being investigated for his taxes. I don’t know if it’s legitimate or it’s Trump looking for a pound of flesh. Either way it’s not entertaining. It’s getting downright concerning.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wasn't calling Austin a clown. Your reading comprehension is shit as usual (indicative of a very low IQ, but this isn't news). He's much worse than a clown, he's yet another war profiteer scumbag who should be hanged with the rest of them. Notice how you won't touch my actual criticism, which is that he's a Raytheon board member. Of course you won't criticize these people and their blatant corruption, they are your masters and you are a loyal dog. Not to the constitution, of course, but to the military industrial complex for which you've made yourself a lifelong tool.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336670565646491655
Interesting. Big if true!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Wasn't calling Austin a clown. Your reading comprehension is shit as usual (indicative of a very low IQ, but this isn't news). He's much worse than a clown, he's yet another war profiteer scumbag who should be hanged with the rest of them. Notice how you won't touch my actual criticism, which is that he's a Raytheon board member. Of course you won't criticize these people and their blatant corruption, they are your masters and you are a loyal dog. Not to the constitution, of course, but to the military industrial complex for which you've made yourself a lifelong tool.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1336670565646491655
> Interesting. Big if true!


You fapped away with joy when Mattis was selected by your hero Trump as SecDef. Of course that changed when he dared to offend Dear Leader. Then again, you don’t like Austin because he’s not white so it won’t matter anyway. And you conveniently forgot that Trump adored the MIC. I chose to serve even to defend the rights of Code Pink sissies like you who wouldn’t last five minutes in basic training.

You take a swipe at my intelligence but I realized five years before you did that Trump was a tool. So obviously I am much smarter than you will ever be. I guess I have to ask if you are stupid by birth or by choice?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

You continue to debate your own hallucinations.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> You continue to debate your own hallucinations.


The hallucinations are from fools like you who thought Trump was the greatest president ever. You voted for a clown. You are a clown for voting for him. He sold out to China, Russia, and the Saudis. He ran down a solid economy because he got tired of dealing with a pandemic that he chose to ignore as a blue state problem and so he could have his trade deal with China. And you voted for him to satisfy your whiteness and for entertainment.

Congratulations. This is on you. I intend to remind you of this.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

My whiteness is awesome, and I was indeed thoroughly entertained! Just as I am now, to see a self-styled conservative Boomer lecture me with talking points straight out of the most liberal universties. Four years of Trump have turned you into an identitarian leftist, and it is hilarious. My whiteness is satisfied. For now!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Democrats signal early opposition to Biden's Defense pick


But their resistance to providing retired Army Gen. Lloyd Austin with a waiver isn't likely to sink his nomination.




www.politico.com













Opinion | Why Generals Shouldn’t Be a Lock to Lead the Pentagon — And How Lloyd Austin Can Ease Those Concerns


Here are three things Austin can do to make the transition from General to Secretary.




www.politico.com





I mean if the nominee requires a waiver because he is not away from the military long enough then maybe find a better candidate. The rule is in place for a reason. But the waiver will be cleared since both parties love their military personnel.









Justice Department’s interest in Hunter Biden covered more than taxes


Federal prosecutors also have investigated foreign ties, possible money laundering.




www.politico.com





Also Hunter Biden attacked yet again. I feel like this leaked as a pre-emptive attempt to dissuade a Biden DoJ to go after the orange turd and his kids after the transition.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

How pathetic CP has no credibility left to lecture anyone on anything. He is the leftist racist and victim. The world sucks so now he cries about it and complains. I guess all those years of expecting Trump to make America white again have really gotten to you, huh? You use the liberal tactics of shaming, projecting and deflection to smear me. Yet you are the one who looks stupid now.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> How pathetic CP has no credibility left to lecture anyone on anything. He is the leftist racist and victim. The world sucks so now he cries about it and complains. I guess all those years of expecting Trump to make America white again have really gotten to you, huh? You use the liberal tactics of shaming, projecting and deflection to smear me. Yet you are the one who looks stupid now.


Well, what little credibility he had disappeared when he said repeatedly that he found it entertaining to watch the Trump administration try its damndest to tear this democracy down. You're irrelevant after you admit something like that.


----------



## Musclestud (Oct 29, 2020)

I still want to see Melania wrestle Kamala.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Musclestud said:


> I still want to see Melania wrestle Kamala.


I think Melania would get her ass handed to her. Kamala strikes me as someone who can hold her own.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Supreme Court has rejected the case Texas and company brought before them. Hopefully Trumpocrats can quit throwing a tantrum now and move on. Supreme Court rejects Texas' push to overturn Biden victory


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> The Supreme Court has rejected the case Texas and company brought before them. Hopefully Trumpocrats can quit throwing a tantrum now and move on. Supreme Court rejects Texas' push to overturn Biden victory


             

It's Groundhog Day in magaworld. These dorks weren't satisfied with losing just once. They must have a humiliation fetish for losing over and over and over again.

edit: Even the 3 bootlickers Trump personally nominated to the court ruled against.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> The Supreme Court has rejected the case Texas and company brought before them. Hopefully Trumpocrats can quit throwing a tantrum now and move on. Supreme Court rejects Texas' push to overturn Biden victory


So the Kraken is dead? It's about damn time too. This has been THE LONGEST election cycle ever. So let's see if I missed anything. Trump lawyers are like 1-43 in court cases? Check. Are Republicans are the shadiest people on the planet? Check. Are Trump supporters a bunch of whiny crying snowflakes? Check. Are Trump supporters easy to grift? Check. Did Trump go down like a 2 dollar ho? Check and Double Check. Can we move on from this now?


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm old enough to remember Jerry Lawler screaming "Concede!" at Al Gore on RAW a week after the election in 2000 when the race was down to one state and a few hundred votes. This is beyond embarrassing. Anyone who still thinks this is what is best for the nation should be shot into the sun.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DaRealNugget said:


> It's Groundhog Day in magaworld. These dorks weren't satisfied with losing just once. They must have a humiliation fetish for losing over and over and over again.
> 
> edit: Even the 3 bootlickers Trump personally nominated to the court ruled against.





Soul_Body said:


> So the Kraken is dead? It's about damn time too. This has been THE LONGEST election cycle ever. So let's see if I missed anything. Trump lawyers are like 1-43 in court cases? Check. Are Republicans are the shadiest people on the planet? Check. Are Trump supporters a bunch of whiny crying snowflakes? Check. Are Trump supporters easy to grift? Check. Did Trump go down like a 2 dollar ho? Check and Double Check. Can we move on from this now?


The funny thing is Thomas and Alito were willing to hear the case strictly on the merits that disputes between states should be heard. They had no intention of overturning the results, though.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

N.J. Federal Judge's Son Killed, Husband Injured By Gunman Dressed As A Delivery Man


A gunman dressed as a FedEx delivery man shot and killed the son of U.S. District Judge Esther Salas and wounded her husband Sunday afternoon at their home in New Jersey.




www.npr.org





The Supreme Court certainly got the message back in the Summer. Good thing they were able to make a lawyer the fall guy. This Federal judge was presiding with one of Epstein trials.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> The Supreme Court has rejected the case Texas and company brought before them. Hopefully Trumpocrats can quit throwing a tantrum now and move on. Supreme Court rejects Texas' push to overturn Biden victory


When has facts or reality ever meant anything to these people? They talk a big game about being patriots but so many of them sign on to this seditious motion.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337560139163906048


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Let the red states secede and burn. I’m happy paying extra for my food if they want to try to tear the country down and instead turn themselves into a collective Third World hellhole they’ve accused the rest of the world of being.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Allen West is an idiot. Texas and other states are not going to secede. It's all bluster like always.


lmfao Trump btw. hope he goes to prison next. would be funny and entertaining. of course, we're still fucked over with the corporations running the show. still not sure how to fix that.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338147323097083906
Please Trump. I hate your guts, but end your shit presidency on a positive note.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently put in timeout by Twitter for suggesting that Assange and Snowden be pardoned while Brennan and Clapper put in front of a firing squad.  No doubt some Lincoln Project tool reported my tweet.

I have no faith that either of these pardons will happen, and even less that Brennan or Clapper will ever pay a price for lying under oath to the American people. Trump has proven to be far from the strongman that his critics hysterically portrayed him as. I don't see him overcoming the pressure not to pardon either Assange or Snowden.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> Well, what little credibility he had disappeared when he said repeatedly that he found it entertaining to watch the Trump administration try its damndest to tear this democracy down. You're irrelevant after you admit something like that.


Though I doubt it is possible to educate you on much, corporate oligarchy is not democracy.

What we have learned - or rather what we have seen confirmed - during the Trump presidency is how little power the president has in our system. Even when Trump gave the orders to withdraw troops from Syria, the deep state lied and did whatever they wanted, which was of course to keep as many troops there as they wished. They have not and will not suffer any consequences for their treason, and any attempt by the President to punish them would be portrayed in the media as an authoritarian overreach against steadfast patriots. MIC tools like Bruiser who serve no nation (and have _never_ served this nation despite the comfortable lies they have adopted) but instead pledge their lives to the corporate cartel which owns our government are of course pleased by this state of affairs.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> Though I doubt it is possible to educate you on much, corporate oligarchy is not democracy.
> 
> What we have learned - or rather what we have seen confirmed - during the Trump presidency is how little power the president has in our system. Even when Trump gave the orders to withdraw troops from Syria, the deep state lied and did whatever they wanted, which was of course to keep as many troops there as they wished. They have not and will not suffer any consequences for their treason, and any attempt by the President to punish them would be portrayed in the media as an authoritarian overreach against steadfast patriots. MIC tools like Bruiser who serve no nation (and have _never_ served this nation despite the comfortable lies they have adopted) but instead pledge their lives to the corporate cartel which owns our government are of course pleased by this state of affairs.


Sadly, you’re in no position to educate anyone about anything, except how to get booted from social media for being a fool. Well done!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Currently put in timeout by Twitter for suggesting that Assange and Snowden be pardoned while Brennan and Clapper put in front of a firing squad.  No doubt some Lincoln Project tool reported my tweet.
> 
> I have no faith that either of these pardons will happen, and even less that Brennan or Clapper will ever pay a price for lying under oath to the American people. Trump has proven to be far from the strongman that his critics hysterically portrayed him as. I don't see him overcoming the pressure not to pardon either Assange or Snowden.





CamillePunk said:


> Though I doubt it is possible to educate you on much, corporate oligarchy is not democracy.
> 
> What we have learned - or rather what we have seen confirmed - during the Trump presidency is how little power the president has in our system. Even when Trump gave the orders to withdraw troops from Syria, the deep state lied and did whatever they wanted, which was of course to keep as many troops there as they wished. They have not and will not suffer any consequences for their treason, and any attempt by the President to punish them would be portrayed in the media as an authoritarian overreach against steadfast patriots. MIC tools like Bruiser who serve no nation (and have _never_ served this nation despite the comfortable lies they have adopted) but instead pledge their lives to the corporate cartel which owns our government are of course pleased by this state of affairs.


I know I have done more to serve this country then you ever will. While I was halfway around the world you sat on your couch smoking pot and watching the National Geographic Channel. When I helped people get elected by volunteering and campaigning you sat around whining about how things were terrible. You are now a broken down whiny crybaby. It’s almost sad. Almost. 

Snowden. He did expose the surveillance programs that had been denied for many years. However...When he released documents to the media, those documents provided not merely the existence of the surveillance programs which had been denied, but also details about military and intelligence assets. By doing so he immediately devalued those assets and exposed them to attack. As a former military member who had been in Special Forces training, he knew that exposing locations – much less specific personnel names or weaponry capacity – he may have been targeting our spies and military for death. Because he was a computer expert and had specifically chosen only some of the files for release it becomes unreasonable to suggest that any such exposure was unintentional.
While it is very likely that Snowden held back the most damaging files from the press, the question should not be whether he wreaked as much destruction as he could but rather whether he did enough to undermine the safety of the country and its defenders. I believe he reached that threshold, and is thus a traitor.

More, we have only Snowden’s word that he destroyed the files before being granted asylum by Russia. While it is certainly possible that Putin would have accepted those terms for the political coup of being seen to defend the cause of freedom more than Obama, it is also quite reasonable to suspect that Snowden had simply lied.

That interpretation of events would help explain why Russia was suddenly able to target American interests in ways that no other adversarial power was able to match, whether via what is suspected to be the use of microwave weaponry against low-level diplomats in the Cuban embassy (and subsequently embassies around the world) or psychological operations using companies with key connections to American officials.

Snowden should rot in prison for the rest of his life or have a needle put in him while strapped to a gurney.

As for Trump, he lied about bringing the troops home. He moved them around and conveniently blamed the MIC. Moving them from Syria to Saudi Arabia was not what was promised. He waits until he is almost out of office to bring most of them home but aggravates tensions in the process. Yet of course it’s everyone else’s fault but Dear Leader. 

Stop making excuses for him. He failed. He is now the worst president ever. He had a golden opportunity few have been presented but his ego got in his way. Now all that is left is to burn it down while he grifts his cultists for money to pay his debts. As we face one of the most challenging times in history, the president is not leading. In fact he was more worried about the Cleveland Baseball Team then attempted hacking done by foreign governments. Sad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338717111934353415

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338702291055079425
China has us completely pegged.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Random Chinese conspiracy theorist. Nobody cares.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338856920560517123
Couldn't be more obvious he's just making shit up on the fly to back up whatever nugget of an idea he has scratched onto the paper in front of him from his handlers. 







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1338945463169380352
Okay to be fair, this was pretty epic from Biden.  While Trump pandered to black leaders nonstop for 4 years, Biden is just like "y'all can't read, shut the fuck up". Hilarious. I am warming up to this guy!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339315553970704385

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339318924962193408
So true!


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Lmfao BIDON=BYEDON

so glad that orange idiot is gonna be gone soon.A president that spends more time on social media then trying to help a pandemic is no fucking president.....peace bitch.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Dude. All these idiots need to be sued for wrongful death. It's like they took lessons from Umbrella.









‘We want them infected’: Trump appointee demanded ‘herd immunity’ strategy, emails reveal


Then-HHS science adviser Paul Alexander called for millions of Americans to be infected as means of fighting Covid-19.




www.politico.com


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The people supporting Trump's seemingly never-ending coup attempt should be ashamed of themselves. If you haven't disavowed Trump's statements on the election, you are an enemy of America and should be treated as such. That's not hyperbole.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339743782397485058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339739641323253762
So true! But at some point, you have to look at the man who is hiring all of these terrible neocons who care not one iota about working Americans, and cast blame accordingly. Trump's biggest failure as an "outsider" has been allowing insiders to guide his appointments, and thus replace "the swamp" with "also the swamp". This is where people will pretend that I have not been highly critical of Trump's appointments from the very beginning, but that's okay, some people just happen to be very unintelligent!

Meanwhile, progressives in Congress are rationalizing their own cowardice in not using their leverage to get Nancy Pelosi to fight for Medicare For All and stimulus relief for working Americans.

On the left and the right, so-called populists will let you down. So perhaps it is time to turn over the chessboard, and stop looking to politicians to save us?  Perhaps!


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

If Trump told McConnell to get fucked and held off on filling the Supreme Court seat until AFTER getting $2000 checks into the hands of every American before the election, there would be no talk of election fraud because he would have won in a landslide.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339985803850764288
Oh, that 1.6 trillion dollar tax cut for the rich in 2017 and the additional billions of dollars of unnecessary tax giveaways for the rich disguised as stimulus bills didn't harm the deficit, but god forbid working people get just enough money to pay one months rent. We can't afford THAT. 

If you ask me, the Hawley/Sanders push doesn't go far enough. It should be $2000 paid out retroactively for every month since March.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339743782397485058
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339739641323253762
> So true! But at some point, you have to look at the man who is hiring all of these terrible neocons who care not one iota about working Americans, and cast blame accordingly. Trump's biggest failure as an "outsider" has been allowing insiders to guide his appointments, and thus replace "the swamp" with "also the swamp". This is where people will pretend that I have not been highly critical of Trump's appointments from the very beginning, but that's okay, some people just happen to be very unintelligent!
> ...





DaRealNugget said:


> If Trump told McConnell to get fucked and held off on filling the Supreme Court seat until AFTER getting $2000 checks into the hands of every American before the election, there would be no talk of election fraud because he would have won in a landslide.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1339985803850764288
> ...


Trump talked about doing these checks over the summer. He never pushed for it though. Trump’s involvement would have blown up the discussions and made things worse for Biden. Then again, maybe that was his plan anyway...to blow up discussions and create a problem.

Just like his sabotaging the Pfizer vaccine. All these doses sitting and potentially being wasted as many states are reporting not getting the number of vaccine doses they were promised. Moderna was promoted by Trump and Operation Warp Speed, Pfizer wasn’t. So it makes sense.

Let’s not pretend that Trump cares or would have cared. It had nothing to do with “conservatives” surrounding him (Trump is not a conservative nor are the clowns he surrounded himself with). Plus pushing for larger checks wouldn’t have gotten him re-elected. That’s rewarding the kids for fixing the windows when they broke them in the first place.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

You have to be some kind of stupid to believe the 'billionaire' spamming for 'donations' to pay off his own debts is altruistic to push for relief funds for ordinary citizens.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340387878292123650
This party needs to die.


FriedTofu said:


> You have to be some kind of stupid to believe the 'billionaire' spamming for 'donations' to pay off his own debts is altruistic to push for relief funds for ordinary citizens.


So WaPo is fake news after all?! Or is it only when their sources portray Trump in a positive light?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340387878292123650
> This party needs to die.
> So WaPo is fake news after all?! Or is it only when their sources portray Trump in a positive light?


If the shoe fits. Go look at his twitter meltdown and tell me you believe he supports ordinary citizens.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> If the shoe fits. Go look at his twitter meltdown and tell me you believe he supports ordinary citizens.


One day you will speak of something consequential, but it is not this day!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340703631235018759
Didn't she just get done telling us why progressives can't leverage their power to even ATTEMPT to get everyone healthcare during a pandemic? Jeez, she's just like Bernie - so feckless as to be indistinguishable from controlled opposition. She goes on to blame all of our problems on the GOP and Mitch McConnell, as if the screwing over of America to enrich the elites is not a thoroughly bipartisan endeavor. Sad!

I sincerely hope that the Democrats will seize control of the Senate, taking away the Republican bogeyman from these so-called progressives and forcing them to show us what they are made of. Even with a Republican president and Senate all we get is corporate bailouts, immigration giveaways and whatever the hell Israel wants whenever they want it. What do we have to lose?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340756309352726528


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340833068710543361
🤮


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340766989778710529


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341113646106243079

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341128519997399041
Our government hates us.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341113646106243079
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341128519997399041
> Our government hates us.


It’s not just the COVID Bill. They combined the stimulus with the budget for next year into one gigantic bill loaded with so much pork Congress could throw a luau. Why pay Egypt $1.3 billion? And we certainly don’t need to shell out $1.4 billion for Trump’s wall unless that was what will convince him to sign it.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341223345992462336


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341232661726191619
So true. This government is a transparently corrupt joke.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341269168822185984
Weird omission!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341113646106243079
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341128519997399041
> Our government hates us.





CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341223345992462336





CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341232661726191619
> So true. This government is a transparently corrupt joke.
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly, FUCK ALL THESE CROOKS.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341055094935138311


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341106003581030404


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341537886315950080
Trump calls the $600 relief bill a disgrace and demands Congress sends out $2000 checks to people.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341537886315950080
> Trump calls the $600 relief bill a disgrace and demands Congress sends out $2000 checks to people.


So Trump is willing to blow the whole thing up out of spite. They couldn’t get $1200 checks done so there is absolutely no chance of $2000 checks getting done. Because by vetoing this the eviction moratorium expires at the end of the year. The market will feel it as well, Dow futures are flat at the moment.

Trump doesn’t care about the people, the government or anything else but making a big mess.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341557535732604935


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Good. The bill was shit. Bread crumbs for us working folk, extra yachts for the rich. Too bad he didn't have these balls months ago when the CARES act expired and RBG's seat opened up.

Let's see if Republicans cave or officially throw Trump under the bus so they can go back to proudly embracing their trickle-down, fiscal responsibility bullshit.

Also, I don't believe for one second Trump is doing this from any place of altruism. He's a narcissist who wants to be a hero and give Americans a big stimulus bill before Biden gets a chance to. Nevertheless, I'll take it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The pardons have begun.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341536244195594241

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341541566494740480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341540736865603586


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341579479077036033
A very interesting article and twitter thread!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341629889896714241
Of course! See how easily they come together to screw you?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341579479077036033
> A very interesting article and twitter thread!


How did this person link a pragmatic language policy with diversity being bad and the absence of diversity as the reason for all the other accomplishments? Sorry article is behind paywall so I don't know how this person reach this absurd conclusion. I wonder if the person tweeting simply read a few key phrases and reached an absurd conclusion as Singapore likes to cite its cultural diversity as a strength. Why not conclude authoritarian nanny state government as the reason for said accomplishments or does that not fit the virtue signaling agenda?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341642542903943169
Have to agree with this take. What Trump is doing now is far, far too late, and largely a situation of his own making.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DaRealNugget said:


> Good. The bill was shit. Bread crumbs for us working folk, extra yachts for the rich. Too bad he didn't have these balls months ago when the CARES act expired and RBG's seat opened up.
> 
> Let's see if Republicans cave or officially throw Trump under the bus so they can go back to proudly embracing their trickle-down, fiscal responsibility bullshit.
> 
> Also, I don't believe for one second Trump is doing this from any place of altruism. He's a narcissist who wants to be a hero and give Americans a big stimulus bill before Biden gets a chance to. Nevertheless, I'll take it.


Definitely don’t be fooled. Trump doesn’t care about the people. He is hellbent on chaos and anarchy. He is throwing Michelin Mitch under the bus because McConnell is not loyal enough to him. So now he is intent on burning down the Republican Party along with him. When the Senate gets the shot to vote Mitch will have a choice. Fold to Trump’s wishes and lose any credibility he had left as a conservative...or hold the line and potentially be seen as uncaring and maybe lose his Majority Leader gig if they lose the two Georgia Senate seats.

Besides, there’s no guarantee he will sign it anyway considering he has headed for Mar-A-Lago for Christmas. Congress will return to override the veto of the NDAA, but depending on when they adjourn Trump simply does a pocket veto of the COVID relief and budget and the Bill dies. The government is shut down, extra unemployment benefits expire, and the eviction moratorium expires at the end of the year which will create a bigger mess for Biden when he takes office. 



2 Ton 21 said:


> The pardons have begun.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341536244195594241
> ...


Manafort, Roger Stone, and Charles Kushner today. But he’s draining the swamp right?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342113517168697344


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

So the GOP really want to die on the hill of a difference of $1400 to everyone when they gave away much more earlier in the year to big businesses?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

FriedTofu said:


> So the GOP really want to die on the hill of a difference of $1400 to everyone when they gave away much more earlier in the year to big businesses?


GOP's bit is JOB CREATORS, aka the scam that has gotten a few people extremely filthy stinking rich.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Extra unemployment benefits expire this week. In a couple of days the government runs out of funding. Millions of people are about to be evicted from their domiciles as protections expire at the end of the year. A bomb goes off in downtown Nashville causing substantial damage to the area. We have the Russians hacking into government computer systems. 

And what is our president doing? Golfing, and whining on Twitter about the election and that in four years his wife never appeared on magazine covers.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

MrMister said:


> GOP's bit is JOB CREATORS, aka the scam that has gotten a few people extremely filthy stinking rich.


I mean if they want to be job creators, wouldn't government employing people create more jobs?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344056632012136449
Yeah there aren't gonna be $2k checks. So many people are so screwed.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The phone call Trump made to Georgia officials begging for votes to overturn their results...WTAF! After this, there better be severe consequences to what Trump does. Nail his ass with all sorts of charges. This can never happen again.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1345834047503646722
This about sums it up.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

how is this man not in prison yet?!


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Holy fuck Dems may take back the Senate.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mitch McConnel finally gets GOT. You love to see it. Not a bad way to start the year!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dems taking the senate, it's a celebration brehs...










Mitch the Bitch can fuck off


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

LMAO Who thought rejecting $2000 checks was a good political strategy?

Maybe if Republicans spent more time trying to get help into people's pockets instead of trying to pull off a fascist coup, they wouldn't have lost the Senate. Really astonishing how Trump managed to flip not one but two red states blue, to where AZ and GA not only voted blue at the presidential level, but will now be represented by to two blue Senators each. A true L if I ever saw one.

Not expecting a whole lot from Biden and dems b/c corporatism obviously. But we ought to at least get $2000 checks and legal weed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Poetic that the corrupt and racist Georgia GOP got screwed by their own voter suppression rules. The run-off rules was their way to circumvent black voting blocs. That the rule might potentially cost them Perdue's seat after he had the highest vote count in his race before the runoff but did not have the 50%+1 majority is sweet karma. Stacy Abrams being so royally screwed in 2018 until she decided to focus so much energy to overcome voter suppression that led to this is also stupidly ironic. None of this would have happened if Kemp didn't tamper with his own election.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Anyone watching Trump's rambling speech for his crowd in DC? He sounds insane. I expect him to start some kind of pro Qtard chant at this point.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Sorry to double post but following today's events online. Here come the Trump supporters, breaking down barricades and setting themselves up for serious retaliation. These fools could get themselves killed.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346881968819105792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346882751182475273
There are so many shady live streams and twitter accounts sharing what's happening. It could get wild out there today.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346885682300669954
Watching GOP loyalist types try to shame Trump supporters for not showing up for them in Georgia is hilarious. People got behind Trump in 2016 because he offered something different from the establishment. He failed to deliver on his agenda, and a good chunk of his base (white males) stayed home in 2020 compared to 2016 after it became clear Mitch McConnell wasn't going to be sending out checks during a pandemic despite this being what Trump and the vast majority of Americans wanted. This cost Trump in 2020. He gained with literally every demographic except the one that mattered most. Why would these same voters show up for the GOP in a runoff election, particularly when they are running stereotypically corrupt establishment-type candidates? It's absurd to shame these voters for not voting for people they don't agree with. We aren't all going to be Bernie Sanders and actively cheerlead and campaign for people who stand against everything we believe in.

If Mitch McConnell takes the $1200 check deal before the 2020 election, Trump probably wins. If Mitch takes the $2000 check deal before the Georgia runoffs, Republicans probably win. He didn't do either, and so now the Democrats have total control. Good for them! It's not a loss for me or anyone else who has never supported the GOP establishment. We aren't on the same side. Enjoy the L!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Sorry to double post but following today's events online. Here come the Trump supporters, breaking down barricades and setting themselves up for serious retaliation. These fools could get themselves killed.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346881968819105792
> ...


Will be nothing compared to the Antifa and BLM riots that have gone on since the summer which I'm sure you had far less to say about. Then again, these are largely white conservatives, not blacks and Jewish communists, so not too surprising you'd speak up now. Far safer to criticize, that's for sure!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346895999822794752
Precisely. Anyone non-serious clowns trying to clutch their pearls over this shit who were silent or supportive of the BLM/Antifa riots can fuck off.

Now personally, I have not given any lip service to this #StopTheSteal shit. Yes our elections are rigged, cooperatively, by our two-party illusion which is actually just a one-party system. In a pandemic with largely mail-in voting and electronic systems, of course it's going to be rigged in new and exciting ways. I don't care. If Republicans are worse at rigging it than Democrats are, that's their L. Neither party actually wants anyone in power who will look out for working Americans anyway, so fuck 'em.

So while I support storming our capitol buildings and making our disgusting fake-representatives feel deeply unsafe and uncomfortable, we should be doing it because they'd rather have us all die than risk the profits of Amazon and Wall Street. Not to satisfy Donald Trump's ego. Either way though, burn it down and good luck. At least they're going after the right people - our corrupt political officials - unlike BLM and Antifa who largely destroyed small businesses (during a pandemic in which they were ALREADY getting screwed over by our government) and terrorized neighborhoods in an anti-white crusade.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346890835212840964
Unbelievable.




CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346885682300669954
> Watching GOP loyalist types try to shame Trump supporters for not showing up for them in Georgia is hilarious. People got behind Trump in 2016 because he offered something different from the establishment. He failed to deliver on his agenda, and a good chunk of his base (white males) stayed home in 2020 compared to 2016 after it became clear Mitch McConnell wasn't going to be sending out checks during a pandemic despite this being what Trump and the vast majority of Americans wanted. This cost Trump in 2020. He gained with literally every demographic except the one that mattered most. Why would these same voters show up for the GOP in a runoff election, particularly when they are running stereotypically corrupt establishment-type candidates? It's absurd to shame these voters for not voting for people they don't agree with. We aren't all going to be Bernie Sanders and actively cheerlead and campaign for people who stand against everything we believe in.
> 
> If Mitch McConnell takes the $1200 check deal before the 2020 election, Trump probably wins. If Mitch takes the $2000 check deal before the Georgia runoffs, Republicans probably win. He didn't do either, and so now the Democrats have total control. Good for them! It's not a loss for me or anyone else who has never supported the GOP establishment. We aren't on the same side. Enjoy the L!





CamillePunk said:


> Will be nothing compared to the Antifa and BLM riots that have gone on since the summer which I'm sure you had far less to say about. Then again, these are largely white conservatives, not blacks and Jewish communists, so not too surprising you'd speak up now. Far safer to criticize, that's for sure!


Trump only cares about himself and didn’t give two shits about the additional stimulus money (in fact in October he blew up negotiations on a new stimulus agreement) until he was in danger of losing the election. McConnell tried to break away from the monster he helped create and pacify for four years which is why he combined stimulus and Section 230. He knew it would fail but he put it out there. So let’s not pretend they are for the good of the American people. They aren’t.

And you voted for this. Again, you don’t get to run from this. And those fucksticks breaking into the Capitol are not conservatives. Fascism is not conservatism. And your tantrum led to this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why won't these thugs just respect our police?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346900879677534209
Satisfying.

Wish they had a better end goal than keeping Trump in office, but satisfying nonetheless.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Will be nothing compared to the Antifa and BLM riots that have gone on since the summer which I'm sure you had far less to say about. Then again, these are largely white conservatives, not blacks and Jewish communists, so not too surprising you'd speak up now. Far safer to criticize, that's for sure!


Well, I've had far less to say about them here since I haven't been on WF much in the last year or more. That out of the way, I don't recall ever supporting Antifa or BLM trying to storm the US Capital. I also don't remember a political leader, like, oh let's say, a president, speaking to them live to get them riled up pre rampage.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346904110969315332
🥴


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> Well, I've had far less to say about them here since I haven't been on WF much in the last year or more. That out of the way, I don't recall ever supporting Antifa or BLM trying to storm the US Capital. I also don't remember a political leader, like, oh let's say, a president, speaking to them live to get them riled up pre rampage.


Yes you just happened to show up minutes after all of this kicked off to criticize ******.  

Storming the capitol is infinitely more defensible than burning down small businesses and terrorizing neighborhoods because some black criminal got killed while doing criminal things. These politicians would happily have us all starve, THEY should be the target of our outrage. We need to overhaul our political system and drive out these corrupt puppets, not harm our fellow working Americans the way BLM/Antifa do. This is precisely why the BLM riots were supported by Democrat politicians and corporations, because they didn't threaten power in any meaningful way. Now that it's the US capitol being stormed, they want you to be outraged. And to your credit, you're playing your part wonderfully.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

EDIT: No, actually I wandered back in the past couple of weeks since I'm bored and was thinking about checking out AEW. I don't watch much wrestling these days but I just found myself missing it. Can't imagine why, but here I am.




CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346904110969315332
> 🥴


This after he gives a rambling speech, intended to work up a large crowd, about voter fraud and standing up for America. Either he's an idiot who can't read the room, and didn't understand how his words would motivate his base, or he's a narcissist posting to feign concern while enjoying his supporters loyalty.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> This after he gives a rambling speech, intended to work up a large crowd, about voter fraud and standing up for America. Either he's an idiot who can't read the room, and didn't understand how his words would motivate his base, or he's a narcissist posting to seem feign concern while enjoying his supporters loyalty.


Trump is a dog chasing a car. He wouldn't know what to do with it if he caught it. This movement needs to evolve beyond him and the GOP. We need an anti-establishment populist movement that doesn't hold any loyalty to either party. Burn it all down and give power to the people, not some New York billionaire who's been a GOP puppet for the last 4 years.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Every Senator and Congressperson inciting this riot should immediately be put on trial for treason.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Fairly tame anarchy: Fat deluded hicks with cameras and wearing (Made in China) maga red caps. Putin will be loving this shit. 

Should ideally be shot as they are basically terrorists and likely armed but cops won't want to escalate situation. Very ugly, historic scenes though and huge failure by letting it get that far.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Imagine taking the side of a corrupt political establishment that handed your economy over to Amazon and laughed at you for wanting help during a pandemic while they gave away billions of dollars to foreign governments. Some people just aren't capable of thinking.

My only problem with what is going on right now is that they want to keep Trump, who has done nothing for them and has already told them to be peaceful, in power. They don't understand how feckless he has been. Trump isn't on your side, he's in this for himself. So frustrating!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346904110969315332
Little disingenuous of him. He lit the match earlier and now cries in outrage as the fire burns out of control.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Imagine taking the side of a corrupt political establishment that handed your economy over to Amazon and laughed at you for wanting help during a pandemic while they gave away billions of dollars to foreign governments. Some people just aren't capable of thinking.
> 
> My only problem with what is going on right now is that they want to keep Trump, who has done nothing for them and has already told them to be peaceful, in power. They don't understand how feckless he has been. Trump isn't on your side, he's in this for himself. So frustrating!


Do you still have a weird obsession with Barron, or did he age out, creep?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

This is the beginning of the end of this version of the republican party. Trump will run again in four years, and in the meantime an entire wave of his maniacal supporters and copycats will be ushered into office, splitting the party in two. I love it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Strike Force said:


> This is the beginning of the end of this version of the republican party. Trump will run again in four years, and in the meantime an entire wave of his maniacal supporters and copycats will be ushered into office, splitting the party in two. I love it.


No. He needs to be in handcuffs and thrown in prison. This can never happen again.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> No. He needs to be in handcuffs and thrown in prison. This can never happen again.


Hey, you don’t have to convince me, but we both know that in this corrupt system, that’s almost definitely not gonna happen.


----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Fuck Trump and every cocksucker who still support him


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346920891226218498
Let this be the wakeup call people who still support the president need. He isn't on your side.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

^ No kidding he's not on their side. I almost feel sorry for these Trump cultists who think he's been sent by God Jesus to, eh, do whatever he's supposed to do for True Patriots. Some of these folks are going to get themselves hurt or killed, not for a cause that changes lives but for a rich old dude who enjoyed being president and soaking in adulation at rallies. 


But moving on...the party of law and order? Yeah, no. That ship's sailed.

So eventually they made it in, but most of them were filing around at first. 

Others fighting.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346903150947655685
Then there's these guys...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346904631625080833


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone who still supports him after today's events is a disgrace of a human being. He needs to be locked away.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And this also is for each and every one of you that endorsed him. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346902511995785221


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346918582832168964
This is like if someone told someone else to set a fire and then wanted credit for pissing on the fire starter to put out the fire.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346928882595885058
Trump. THIS SHIT AIN'T HELPING. TAKE YOUR L AND GO THE FUCK HOME. STOP WITH THE ELECTION WAS STOLEN FROM YOU CRAP AND JUST GO HOME.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Trump apologists, step forward. Identify yourselves and defend this. Where's that idiot that kept saying he found Trump and all the pain and suffering he's caused "entertaining"? I want to hear from them. Defend this. The US looks like fucking Venezuela or some random African country right now. Step forward.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

So this happened:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346906369232920576
Everything has consequences. Here's a consequence of electing someone as unsuitable as Donald Trump.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

This is just absolutely embarrassing.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I just like how Trump expected Pence to turn the results over when he told him multiple times that he's just a figure head there.

As for the rioting, I'm here thinking "that's a lot of felonies".


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

You know what's worst? Why in the fuck is the Capitol so damn exposed? This should've never happened.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’d have never expected anything like this to happen in the US. What a shame.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> Trump apologists, step forward. Identify yourselves and defend this. Where's that idiot that kept saying he found Trump and all the pain and suffering he's caused "entertaining"? I want to hear from them. Defend this. The US looks like fucking Venezuela or some random African country right now. Step forward.


He was entertaining until he lost the election! Then he became a loser crybaby who was more than happy to rile up his own supporters and then call the national guard on them for taking him seriously (something I've long cautioned people against doing). 

Anyway, not sure why people care more about government buildings being occupied than they did about businesses and neighborhoods being attacked by BLM and Antifa. Maybe if we just kneel to the Trump supporters everything will be okay? 🤡 The protest has been Mostly Peaceful after all!


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

Amerikkka ladies and gentleman
Had these terrorists been any of colour than white then it would've already been a massacre.
I hope all you idiots who voted for Trump are happy


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> Amerikkka ladies and gentleman
> Had these terrorists been any of colour than white then it would've already been a massacre.
> I hope all you idiots who voted for Trump are happy


Just pretending the George Floyd summer never happened or what?



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346934996158849026
Got em. 😂

Crawl back into your holes you selectively Pearl clutching anti white clowns. This government DESERVES to be burned to the ground.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> He was entertaining until he lost the election! Then he became a loser crybaby who was more than happy to rile up his own supporters and then call the national guard on them for taking him seriously (something I've long cautioned people against doing).
> 
> Anyway, not sure why people care more about government buildings being occupied than they did about businesses and neighborhoods being attacked by BLM and Antifa. Maybe if we just kneel to the Trump supporters everything will be okay? 🤡 The protest has been Mostly Peaceful after all!


After this, I never want to hear about BLM or Antifa ever again. What happened is nothing compared to the bullshit taking place right now. The National Guard should have already gotten there and crushed this. This is borderline treason.


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

CamillePunk said:


> He was entertaining until he lost the election! Then he became a loser crybaby who was more than happy to rile up his own supporters and then call the national guard on them for taking him seriously (something I've long cautioned people against doing).
> 
> Anyway, not sure why people care more about government buildings being occupied than they did about businesses and neighborhoods being attacked by BLM and Antifa. Maybe if we just kneel to the Trump supporters everything will be okay? 🤡 The protest has been Mostly Peaceful after all!


I think if Pence and the others were killed and even more extreme like Trump because I'm sure many of them there are just doing it for the attention and would attack him - the US would be in a real shit storm.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BruiserKC said:


> After this, I never want to hear about BLM or Antifa ever again. What happened is nothing compared to the bullshit taking place right now. The National Guard should have already gotten there and crushed this. This is borderline treason.


It is, indeed, treason.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Just pretending the George Floyd summer never happened or what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phuck off back to Stormfront you virgin


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> After this, I never want to hear about BLM or Antifa ever again. What happened is nothing compared to the bullshit taking place right now. The National Guard should have already gotten there and crushed this. This is borderline treason.


You never wanted to hear about them in the first place. You don't have the stones to criticize either group.

It is very fitting that politicians who were happy to virtue signal and cheer on riots when they affected small businesses and other people's neighborhoods are now on the direct receiving end. We need more of this. Our government needs to be afraid of the people. Then maybe they'll think twice before redistributing trillions of dollars to the 1% while leaving everyone else nothing but crumbs and misery.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Are there sedition laws in the US?


----------



## JCooley (Jan 6, 2021)

Not sure how true this is, but Twitter is saying that Meltzer reported Ziggler and Matt Cardona takng part in the riot on Capitol Hill.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346929150624468998


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

And see this is the shit that'll get their guns taken away. Then these same people will be screaming "YOU CAN'T TAKE OUR 2ND AMENDMENT AWAY!!! YOU CAN'T TAKE OUR GUNS!!!" Fuck all that noise.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> He was entertaining until he lost the election! Then he became a loser crybaby who was more than happy to rile up his own supporters and then call the national guard on them for taking him seriously (something I've long cautioned people against doing).
> 
> Anyway, not sure why people care more about government buildings being occupied than they did about businesses and neighborhoods being attacked by BLM and Antifa. Maybe if we just kneel to the Trump supporters everything will be okay? 🤡 The protest has been Mostly Peaceful after all!


Not sure why people keep making the lazy, stupid comparison to BLM/Antifa. I didn't support any of that crap either.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

@CamillePunk 

BLM and Antifa demonstrated and, yes, rioted in what were, for most (certainly not all), their own communities. Many didn't have the money or means to travel across the country and why would they go to DC? They weren't protesting the federal government so much as local police departments. BLM in particular mobilized out of pain and desperation, seeing the racial divide in how police interactions tend to go down based on skin colour. Antifa, who have a different primary focus, joined them. Allies of convenience in many ways. Would I have liked them both to target police headquarters and political buildings, not smash store windows? Yes. Would I have preferred non-violent protest? For the most part, but I'd be a hypocrite if I claimed results are never worth violent confrontation. 

The MAGA crew were egged on by a defeated president in the last weeks of his term of office. He rallied them to take back what he calls a stolen election. This is not an equivalent situation to the summer's street demonstrations. This is somewhere between lunacy and a coup.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> You never wanted to hear about them in the first place. You don't have the stones to criticize either group.
> 
> It is very fitting that politicians who were happy to virtue signal and cheer on riots when they affected small businesses and other people's neighborhoods are now on the direct receiving end. We need more of this. Our government needs to be afraid of the people. Then maybe they'll think twice before redistributing trillions of dollars to the 1% while leaving everyone else nothing but crumbs and misery.


Nothing BLM and Antifa did is nowhere close to what we are witnessing now. Period. I don’t give a free pass to those who rioted but most of those protesters were peaceful. The DC police are reporting that protesters here used chemical irritants on Capitol police to break into Congress. Bombs were found and defused inside the Capitol and at the RNC headquarters. Abd where is your hero Trump? Tweeting and further stoking the flames with his taped message.

You aren’t running from this, no matter how badly you wanted to.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> Not sure why people keep making the lazy, stupid comparison to BLM/Antifa. I didn't support any of that crap either.


Because the media coverage of the two incidents are completely different, and whereas the businesses and neighborhoods harmed during those riots did nothing wrong to anyone, our government has been looting our country and leaving us for dead during a pandemic.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> @CamillePunk
> 
> BLM and Antifa demonstrated and, yes, rioted in what were, for most (certainly not all), their own communities. Many didn't have the money or means to travel across the country and why would they go to DC? They weren't protesting the federal government so much as local police departments. BLM in particular mobilized out of pain and desperation, seeing the racial divide in how police interactions tend to go down based on skin colour. Antifa, who have a different primary focus, joined them. Allies of convenience in many ways. Would I have liked them both to target police headquarters and political buildings, not smash store windows? Yes. Would I have preferred non-violent protest? For the most part, but I'd be a hypocrite if I claimed results are never worth violent confrontation.


Completely false. They had uhauls from out of state loaded with riot gear. They had international financing and politicians and celebrities supporting their cause and even bailing them out of jail. They went into white neighborhoods and declared they were going to destroy the suburbs. You aren't informed. Stop discussing the topic. You don't need to have an opinion on everything.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Donald’s family knows him best.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346916031051280396


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Nothing BLM and Antifa did is nowhere close to what we are witnessing now. Period. I don’t give a free pass to those who rioted but most of those protesters were peaceful. The DC police are reporting that protesters here used chemical irritants on Capitol police to break into Congress. Bombs were found and defused inside the Capitol and at the RNC headquarters. Abd where is your hero Trump? Tweeting and further stoking the flames with his taped message.
> 
> You aren’t running from this, no matter how badly you wanted to.


Lmao they were literally killing people and burning down churches and stores and other buildings. Nothing that has gone on today is anything remotely close to that. So far there is a report of one person being shot, a female Trump supporter by police. 

Why do people just chat shit without having any idea what they're talking about? What is this impulse?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

So tired of low IQ low energy people just regurgitating whatever talking points are on CNN.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The BLM and Antifa riots were awful. This is awful too. What-about-ism is so fucking stupid and intellectually lazy, relied upon exclusively by mediocre minds.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Strike Force said:


> The BLM and Antifa riots were awful. This is awful too. What-about-ism is so fucking stupid and intellectually lazy, relied upon exclusively by mediocre minds.


You are incapable of grasping the nuance. I'm sorry. I can't help you.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

They'd all be gunned down if they were black.

Trump fans and the USA are the gift that keep on giving for us fence sitters.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

CamillePunk said:


> You are incapable of grasping the nuance. I'm sorry. I can't help you.


No one wants or needs your "help," kiddo. We're good.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BuckshotLarry said:


> They'd all be gunned down if they were black.
> 
> Trump fans and the USA are the gift that keep on giving for us fence sitters.


Not really what happened when blacks were rioting though was it? In fact, when black militia groups were marching with rifles, nothing happened to them at all. 

Well, that's not entirely true, they did manage to shoot themselves on two separate occasions. 😂


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> You are incapable of grasping the nuance. I'm sorry. I can't help you.


If you hurry up CamillePunkkk you can meet up with your comrades in the Captiol building


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> If you hurry up CamillePunkkk you can meet up with your comrades in the Captiol building


My comrades wouldn't walk into a trap for a coward like this. 👌


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

CamillePunk said:


> Not really what happened when blacks were rioting though was it? In fact, when black militia groups were marching with rifles, nothing happened to them at all.
> 
> Well, that's not entirely true, they did manage to shoot themselves on two separate occasions. 😂


If you think BLM would have been reacted to without extreme aggression in the same circumstance then you are as delusional as all these people at the Capitol building.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BuckshotLarry said:


> If you think BLM would have been reacted to without extreme aggression in the same circumstance then you are as delusional as all these people at the Capitol building.


Nah I just pay attention and have a better memory than a goldfish.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Lmao they were literally killing people and burning down churches and stores and other buildings. Nothing that has gone on today is anything remotely close to that. So far there is a report of one person being shot, a female Trump supporter by police.
> 
> Why do people just chat shit without having any idea what they're talking about? What is this impulse?


But...but...but...AN-Tee-Fa! No, this whataboutism BS don’t fly. There is zero excuse for clowns to storm the Capitol with weapons. And WTF is the Pentagon worrying about optics now? When peaceful protesters were gassed in Washington for Trump’s Bible photo op there was no worrying about how bad this looks.

How in the world fucking clowns like you get away with posting this bullshit is beyond me.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> But...but...but...AN-Tee-Fa! No, this whataboutism BS don’t fly. There is zero excuse for clowns to storm the Capitol with weapons. And WTF is the Pentagon worrying about optics now? When peaceful protesters were gassed in Washington for Trump’s Bible photo op there was no worrying about how bad this looks.
> 
> How in the world fucking clowns like you get away with posting this bullshit is beyond me.


Nice response to a thorough debunking of your outright lies.

Fuck the Capitol. A bigger den of scum and villainy has never existed. Burn it down.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BuckshotLarry said:


> They'd all be gunned down if they were black.
> 
> Trump fans and the USA are the gift that keep on giving for us fence sitters.


I wouldn’t call it a ’gift’, I know what you’re saying, but it is scary, at least for me, to be witness to the lengths some people are ready to go to following a madman, and daring to state this is ’only the beginning’. It’s akin to a coup d’état attempt, and everyone involved should be prosecuted and incarcerated.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

I saw cops during blm protests fire teargas balls at a pregnant woman in a car stopped at a red light just for fun. Also saw them crack an old man's skull for standing in front of them. Meanwhile...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346921641117409280


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Nice response to a thorough debunking of your outright lies.
> 
> Fuck the Capitol. A bigger den of scum and villainy has never existed. Burn it down.


And the man you lovingly voted for twice encouraged this. He was perfectly happy to encourage the violence and now wants to back away.

And the lies are from you. You cheered this man on. You mocked me for opposing him. No, you aren’t running from this.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Congresswoman Omar is not my first choice but she is preparing articles of impeachment. The day I would applaud her for anything means we are definitely in a Bizarro World. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346943978269069314


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> And the man you lovingly voted for twice encouraged this. He was perfectly happy to encourage the violence and now wants to back away.
> 
> And the lies are from you. You cheered this man on. You mocked me for opposing him. No, you aren’t running from this.


I don't think you really understand my position on anything lmao


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> I saw cops during blm protests fire teargas balls at a pregnant woman in a car stopped at a red light just for fun. Also saw them crack an old man's skull for standing in front of them. Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346921641117409280


How about the female Trump supporter who got shot in the neck by the cops today? Didn't see that one on your feed? Wonder why.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Completely false. They had uhauls from out of state loaded with riot gear. They had international financing and politicians and celebrities supporting their cause and even bailing them out of jail.


Are you talking about Antifa? Yes, they travel or at least some of them do. There are professional protestors in those ranks. I've been paid and bussed to protests before (not Antifa and not US). I know how it works. 

I don't like having Antifa automatically equated with BLM, or the many peaceful protesters who walked alongside them to support black rights, but I'll simultaneously give them credit for standing up for a worthwhile cause, even if they used it to further their own agenda as well. 

Antifa can and will organize on a national level for political action. They would go to DC as counter protesters to the MAGA marchers. The key difference, right now, is that Antifa isn't being prodded into action at conspiracy-laden Biden rallies. Trump's involvement is important in what's happening today. 



CamillePunk said:


> They went into white neighborhoods and declared they were going to destroy the suburbs.


And how much destruction did they do there? What prompted those threats? You're missing some background information.



CamillePunk said:


> You aren't informed. Stop discussing the topic. You don't need to have an opinion on everything.


I'm quite informed, thanks. I'll have an opinion on anything I damn well want to. It's my right, just like it's your right to have opinions.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't think you really understand my position on anything lmao


Oh I do. You voted for this. You felt it would be thoroughly entertaining to have this man run the country. I gave him a chance but little did I realize it would get this bad. And now people that were pushing for protests can’t run away fast enough when it doesn’t go the way they wanted it to. Just because you back away from this shitshow now doesn’t change the fact it’s folks like you who made this possible.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346945718682963972

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346943881842098176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346939279726014467
Enough with the hypocritical moralizing already.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Oh I do. You voted for this. You felt it would be thoroughly entertaining to have this man run the country. I gave him a chance but little did I realize it would get this bad. And now people that were pushing for protests can’t run away fast enough when it doesn’t go the way they wanted it to. Just because you back away from this shitshow now doesn’t change the fact it’s folks like you who made this possible.


The problem with this "Trump is responsible for everything you're seeing!" mentality is: Why the fuck were so many people willing to vote for Trump in 2016 in the first place? How did things get so bad that 60+ million people were willing to roll the dice on him? Why is that _our_ fault, exactly? We should've just kept swallowing the corrupt status quo? No thanks.

And to correct you: I didn't vote in 2016. I'm a lifelong political cynic. I did vote for him in 2020 though! Which...affected nothing, as he lost my state in an enormous landslide as I expected. I feel nothing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Nah I just pay attention and have a better memory than a goldfish.


lol says the person whining earlier that the orange turd's voters didn't show up in 2020 compared to 2016 but also proudly declared voting for the first time ever for the orange turd in 2020. Seems like you gaslight yourself just to win internet arguments. Just like the treasonous outgoing president. Now the 4D chess master becomes the dog chasing a car that doesn't know what to do if he caught it. Even when you 'abandon' him you can't stop yourself from deflecting responsibility for him. Cults are hard to quit aye?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> lol says the person whining earlier that the orange turd's voters didn't show up in 2020 compared to 2016 but also proudly declared voting for the first time ever for the orange turd in 2020. Seems like you gaslight yourself just to win internet arguments. Just like the treasonous outgoing president. Now the 4D chess master becomes the dog chasing a car that doesn't know what to do if he caught it. Even when you 'abandon' him you can't stop yourself from deflecting responsibility for him. Cults are hard to quit aye?


That wasn't complaining that was analysis. Trump deserved to lose in 2020. You get an F for reading comprehension.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> That wasn't complaining that was analysis. Trump deserved to lose in 2020. You get an F for reading comprehension.


Wouldn't that make your analysis wrong since he turned you and others out and got more votes in 2020 than 2016? You get an C- for comprehension. Can't give you a F to save your feelings from being hurt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Soul_Body said:


> You know what's worst? Why in the fuck is the Capitol so damn exposed? This should've never happened.


You think the White House and the intelligence communities didn't know? They let this happen! This is what Trump wanted to show the country that people are willing to revolt in his name. This is a fucking joke. That orange fuck should be DRAGGED out of the White House on the 20th. He has no respect for civility or tradition. He is not a defender of law and order. He is an agent of CHAOS. What is even worse is that Russia and China plot against us as we fucking speak.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

What a POS state


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Wouldn't that make your analysis wrong since he turned you and others out and got more votes in 2020 than 2016? You get an C- for comprehension. Can't give you a F to save your feelings from being hurt.


You don't really get statistics, do you?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346934661377892355
Eye witness account of the murder of a female Trump supporter by Capitol police.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> You don't really get statistics, do you?


I get statistics. I think you don't or pretending not to, to once again lie to yourself to make yourself feel better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The 45th prez de-escalating the situation.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346954970910707712


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

She wasn't drunk driving and resisting arrest like Rayshard Brooks. She didn't steal from a convenience store and drive around on meth and fentanyl like George Floyd. She wasn't a domestic abuser, rapist, and kidnapper like Jacob Blake. She was protesting her corrupt government, unarmed and sober, in a building that her tax dollars pay for. And they shot her point blank in the neck.

Yet the programmed sheep will cheer her death and continue to weep and bend the knee for the scum mentioned above. This country needs to break apart. 

We cannot live together with wildly incompatible value systems.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346921641117409280


Where'd you go? Just wanted to drop this nonsense and run? Nothing to say about the dead woman?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> *It's political theater. He'll step down. Nothing else matters.*
> 
> I care about working class Americans. After the elites made sure they all got bailed out during the pandemic and we all got one 1200 check, it became clear that we will have corporate socialism no matter what, so we may as well get something for ourselves. I would like to see Medicare For All and UBI passed. We deserve it. Eat the rich, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It is political theater and he will step down. When people escalated things he told them to go home. And they did:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346959003390271488
Politicians were uncomfortable for a few hours, and a Trump supporter got killed by cops. Damn those Trump supporting terrorists. This is a coup by Trump. So much worse than what BLM and Antifa did! Etc. 🤡


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The life of the woman getting shot doesn't matter according to your words.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> She wasn't drunk driving and resisting arrest like Rayshard Brooks. She didn't steal from a convenience store and drive around on meth and fentanyl like George Floyd. She wasn't a domestic abuser, rapist, and kidnapper like Jacob Blake. She was protesting her corrupt government, unarmed and sober, in a building that her tax dollars pay for. And they shot her point blank in the neck.
> 
> Yet the programmed sheep will cheer her death and continue to weep and bend the knee for the scum mentioned above. This country needs to break apart.
> 
> We cannot live together with wildly incompatible value systems.


Keep crying Punkkk


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> The life of the woman getting shot doesn't matter according to your words.


Spare me. You all think she's a terrorist and had it coming because she entered a building unarmed.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346959153290309638
Precisely. It's not "whataboutism" to point out that people supported far less justified and far more violent protests than the one they are being outraged about now.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> Spare me. You all think she's a terrorist and had it coming because she entered a building unarmed.


Nope. You get to own that you decided her life don't matter.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Nope. You get to own that you decided her life don't matter.


You are a simpleton taking a statement out of context. You were insisting that Trump not immediately conceding and beginning the transition meant there was some coup in motion. I was telling you that none of that stuff mattered because it would not stop the president from stepping down and power to be transitioned to the Biden administration. What you're attempting to do now, taking advantage of the death of a young woman to spin those words into something else, is ghoulish. But not surprising for one of such low moral character and even lower intellect such as yourself.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> You are a simpleton taking a statement out of context. You were insisting that Trump not immediately conceding and beginning the transition meant there was some coup in motion. I was telling you that none of that stuff mattered because it would not stop the president from stepping down and power to be transitioned to the Biden administration. What you're attempting to do now, taking advantage of the death of a young woman to spin those words into something else, is ghoulish. But not surprising for one of such low moral character and even lower intellect such as yourself.


I was saying he wouldn't step down willingly. Looking at things that transpired since, there seem to be a coup attempt. So you even get an C- in that analysis. Just because he failed or planned to fail at a coup to grift his supporters doesn't mean it didn't happen. I mean there could have been a peaceful transition of power instead of what we have now. So yes, her life doesn't matter according to you because the ends are reached. Doesn't matter how we got there.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> The problem with this "Trump is responsible for everything you're seeing!" mentality is: Why the fuck were so many people willing to vote for Trump in 2016 in the first place? How did things get so bad that 60+ million people were willing to roll the dice on him? Why is that _our_ fault, exactly? We should've just kept swallowing the corrupt status quo? No thanks.
> 
> And to correct you: I didn't vote in 2016. I'm a lifelong political cynic. I did vote for him in 2020 though! Which...affected nothing, as he lost my state in an enormous landslide as I expected. I feel nothing.


Let’s put it in Trump’s words from a Tweet that still holds true. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398887965302091776
What he is lamenting would happen in Biden’s America is happening on Trump’s watch.

Nearly 350,000 dead and counting from a pandemic he gave a half-ass response to. China started it but Trump ignored it. Millions of unemployed people and many of their jobs ain’t coming back. Our allies no longer trust us and our enemies laugh at us. This is on him as this happened under his lack of leadership.

Meanwhile I understand the anger but the folks who elected him threw a tantrum. This is the end result


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> Let’s put it in Trump’s words from a Tweet that still holds true.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398887965302091776
> ...


"Tantrum" isn't an argument. You have no response. There was no reason not to vote for Trump over Hillary, and thus your criticisms and vote shaming hold no water. 

The rest of your post has nothing to do with anything I've said.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> How about the female Trump supporter who got shot in the neck by the cops today? Didn't see that one on your feed? Wonder why.


I'm sorry anyone got hurt. I'm not advocating for the cops to be more brutal. I want them to reduce use of force in situations that aren't life threatening across the board.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346961857836425216
She was 16 and people are calling her a terrorist. Jesus.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346946124418932740
The guy in the fucking "Blacks for Trump" t-shirt. Wow, I am so scared. This is literally Venezuela you guys. 🤡


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

According to NYT it was Vice-President Pence who authorized National Guard to come to Washington DC and not Trump

If true this is HUGE news. Would not be surprised if 25th Amendment is called tommorow...


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346961857836425216
> She was 16 and people are calling her a terrorist. Jesus.


Someone's age doesn't preclude them from being a terrorist.


----------



## red dead2 (Dec 15, 2017)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346946124418932740
> The guy in the fucking "Blacks for Trump" t-shirt. Wow, I am so scared. This is literally Venezuela you guys. 🤡


That guy is going to get a lengthy Prison Sentence when he is identified. Participating in a coup attempt is no laughing matter and can land you life in a federal prison. Looking at his physique he will probably be a welcome addition to the famous Prison Shower team as well.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Someone's age doesn't preclude them from being a terrorist.


Literally nothing she did makes her a terrorist in any way. You may be afraid of an unarmed 16 year old girl, but that doesn't make her a terrorist.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

45th has been temporarily banned from Twitter. What’s he going to do with so much free time now?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> "Tantrum" isn't an argument. You have no response. There was no reason not to vote for Trump over Hillary, and thus your criticisms and vote shaming hold no water.
> 
> The rest of your post has nothing to do with anything I've said.


It has everything to do with what you said. And I didn’t vote for the matriarch of the Clinton crime family or her good personal family friend and donor. 



Whoanma said:


> 45th has been temporarily banned from Twitter. What’s he going to do with his time now?


Considering the short time he has left (about 1 1/4 Scaramuccis), better clear out the White House Bedroom DVR. Lot of Fox News, Newsmax and OANN to binge watch.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Trump getting permanently banned from Twitter on his way out the door would be a very fitting end to his presidency. Just one more issue he said he was going to do something about but never did, coming back to bite him. Poetic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> 45th has been temporarily banned from Twitter. What’s he going to do with so much free time now?


Planning a new golfing trip overseas on inauguration day after Scotland rejected his ass.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346910018382090241


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

CamillePunk said:


> Literally nothing she did makes her a terrorist in any way. You may be afraid of an unarmed 16 year old girl, but that doesn't make her a terrorist.


I never said that she was a terrorist all I said was a person's age is irrelevant when determining whether or not someone is a terrorist


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346980755931422724
"B-b-but imagine if the protesters were BLACK!"

Shut the fuck up. There are still sports leagues in other countries bending the knee before every match because of George Floyd's worthless ass.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

What the fuck did the woman think was going to happen? If you don't want to get shot, don't storm the fucking capital.

Now if it's true that she's only 16, I do have some sympathy for her as she was clearly a victim of Trump's delusions and right-wing propaganda. Shame on her parents for letting her partake in a failed hillbilly coup.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DaRealNugget said:


> What the fuck did the woman think was going to happen? If you don't want to get shot, don't storm the fucking capital.
> 
> Now if it's true that she's only 16, I do have some sympathy for her as she was clearly a victim of Trump's delusions and right-wing propaganda. Shame on her parents for letting her partake in a failed hillbilly coup.


Where were her parents? They should be ashamed.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346917076095492098
Yes we can imagine if the protestors were black.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Most of the Portland protesters are literally Antifa Jews lmao. Trump loves Jews.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Look at this stupid motherfucker. Who in the hell steals a podium?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Party of law and order steals a podium to own the libs.


----------



## Silver Spoon Mutha (Oct 20, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346978856255647744
Doesn't look 16 to me


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346993660718698496


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346978856255647744
> Doesn't look 16 to me


Where did the 16 years old come from? Was there another shooting? Or do American conservatives not know how to tell a woman's age and that's why they accuse everyone of being a pedo?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Silver Spoon Mutha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346978856255647744
> Doesn't look 16 to me


Hell if she's 16 that's some hard living right there.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

red dead2 said:


> Would not be surprised if 25th Amendment is called tommorow...


CNN reporting that Cabinet members are discussing 25th Amendment.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Invoke the 25th. The orange puss filled tumour is a fucking terrorist


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

American lawmakers need to stop pussyfooting around and charge those in congress who enabled this with sedition charges. Use fking Bill Barr's own words against the GOP congress who openly incited this.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Hell if she's 16 that's some hard living right there.


Just another Trump faction fabrication like everything else he has said in the last 5 years.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump supporters, you own this. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346970205898088452


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347019175240335364


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Hilary lost. Conceded. Supporters protested with pussy hats.

Orange turd lost. Refuse to conceded and throw tantrum for weeks. Supporters charged into capital building.

Who's the snowflake violent side now?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The family of the woman killed should bring a wrongful death case against Donald Trump... even though he is bankrupt and has no money.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Politico are reporting 4 people have died during Capitol riot.









4 died as Trump supporters invaded Capitol


A woman was shot to death; 3 others died of what were called medical emergencies.




www.politico.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Shot woman named: Air Force vet and California Trump supporter *Ashli Babbitt*









Pro-Trump protesters storm Capitol over vote count


WARNING: CONFRONTING




www.news.com.au


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346979520960671744


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Doesn't this undermine the position of this troll account? These businesses suffered direct losses but still stood by BLM. They condemn what is wrong at the risk of being targeted by the violent traitors.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Trump trying to log-in to his Twitter and Facebook accounts.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

This.... 100%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346966074433146887


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346943916873031682


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347036038682832896


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Ah Good, An Australian Flag Was Spotted Amongst The Trump Nuffies At The Attempted US Coup

Lol 51st state represent!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Living through history sucks ass.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

American conservatism is in the midst of a collective nervous breakdown, and it didn't have to be this way. All the pussies that bent the knee to Trump instead of condemning him are now paying for their misguided fealty, and the GOP faces a major reckoning from which it might not recover. For someone like me, who desperately wanted to vote Republican in 2016 but simply couldn't, that reckoning is welcomed and long overdue.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So... As much as I do lean Republican I have never been fully behind Trump because I see how crazy he is. The Republican Party isn't what it was and unfortunately other than a George Bush or Mitt Romney speaking out against Trump most went along with Trumps actions.

The thing is if Trump stayed as a Democrat, the Democrats would have followed in line with him too. That is what they all do. They stay loyal to their own to the end until the term is up. It's all about using people to get ahead to all of them.

We have a lot of crazy people in this country that always take protests way too far than intended. It has happened from protests on both sides. That is why I wish that everyone would stop doing protests. Stop encouraging confrontations. It all never ends peacefully.

This obsession over politics has caused people to lose their sense of mental stability. It's unfortunate.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Southerner said:


> The thing is if Trump stayed as a Democrat, the Democrats would have followed in line with him too. That is what they all do. They stay loyal to their own to the end until the term is up. It's all about using people to get ahead to all of them.


lol no they wouldn't. Get the fuck out of here. If Trump won as a D and did half the shit he's done the past 4 years, he would've been dumped to the streets. Lest we forget Al Franken was pressured to resign because of some inappropriate photos he took. The fact that Dems and more specifically, progressives, are more critical of their leaders is part of the reason why they struggle to maintain any victories they do get(that, and political cowardice).

This isn't in any way a "both sides" situation.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347062356648538117

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347085151734558720
The thing that is truly sad about yesterday is how we have become conditioned to believe that citizens occupying government buildings and making politicians uncomfortable is always illegitimate, and that these same citizens deserve the worst. These politicians care about nobody but themselves. All year during a pandemic they denied working Americans relief, redistributed wealth to the richest, and imposed more and more draconian measures curtailing freedom. My only regret about yesterday is that the Capitol was stormed under the banner of Trump rather than a unified populist movement. That politicians were not dragged out of the Capitol and humiliated. That the same did not happen to Capitol police who opened fire on their countrymen. That the same is not happening to journalists and big tech CEOs who are supporting those in power and tearing down the protesters, just a few short months after taking the opposite approach toward protesters with far less justification who targeted people that were totally innocent. This country truly sickens me. We need another revolution, and a separation. There is no longer any ideological core which binds the people of this nation to one another. We are merely being controlled by our government and the media, coralled for the sake of providing productivity and corporate profits to those who own our government. What a complete sham of a country.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347209972006989825
Bow to your overlords.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347218671635230720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347090388096479233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346966975126204417


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347233463468961793
Great tweet. The Resistance is the same group that backed BLM over the summer. Big Tech, Wall Street, corrupt warmongering US intelligence agencies, and a bunch of neocons and neolibs. You'd have to be a complete idiot to think their cause is noble and just.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347241521809154050


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Just read that the one that shot her was a Secret Service agent. That makes the shooting make a bit more sense. Not saying was ok to shoot since she had riot cops right behind her that could have stopped her. It's just that secret service agents are trained differently and have different rules. If there is a threat, especially when they have barricaded themselves and their charge in a room for protection, they will shoot if it's breached.

My parents had friends whose son was in the Secret Service. They only met him once at a dinner with their friends. They said he was very reserved, almost robotic. Was scanning the restaurant the whole time like he was looking for a threat even though he was off duty. Funny thing is he bummed a cigarette from my dad and begged him not to tell his mom he smoked.

Saw they found pipe bombs and a cooler filled with molotov cocktails. Very glad those didn't get used.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346959153290309638
> Precisely. It's not "whataboutism" to point out that people supported far less justified and far more violent protests than the one they are being outraged about now.


Far less justified? There is nothing to protest about a democratic vote. Black lives matter have very valid reasons to protest. Trump supporters are brain washed cultists who believe anything he tells them.


----------



## trip60 (Dec 21, 2018)

DaRealNugget said:


> lol no they wouldn't. Get the fuck out of here. If Trump won as a D and did half the shit he's done the past 4 years, he would've been dumped to the streets. Lest we forget Al Franken was pressured to resign because of some inappropriate photos he took. The fact that Dems and more specifically, progressives, are more critical of their leaders is part of the reason why they struggle to maintain any victories they do get(that, and political cowardice).
> 
> This isn't in any way a "both sides" situation.


Both sides have proven that they will do anything to win, because "the ends justify the means". You're naive if you think otherwise.

Do you think Nancy Pelosi actually gives a shit about George Floyd and the many tragedies that followed? Highly doubtful, but she knew it was all about perception and throwing Republicans under the bus.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Why do we need to make it about race again? 

They STORMED THE CAPITOL, for f*cks sake. They are stupid, stupid people regardless of their skin color.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

As a equal opportunity racist, I'm quick to say fuck all y'all. But that also makes me a realist. When black people say that our laws are only there to promote and protect white supremacy, this is what we mean. Literally any other group of people would have died before they made it anywhere close to the Capitol, and here we see this group of white people, some with confederate, nazi, and other white supremacist flags, get let into the building by law enforcement while congress is in session. I don't know a single black person who is surprised by this, we all saw it coming. This is what about half the people in this country want. This is why they voted for Trump. This is who they are. Never forget that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347053742521262082


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> American conservatism is in the midst of a collective nervous breakdown, and it didn't have to be this way. All the pussies that bent the knee to Trump instead of condemning him are now paying for their misguided fealty, and the GOP faces a major reckoning from which it might not recover. For someone like me, who desperately wanted to vote Republican in 2016 but simply couldn't, that reckoning is welcomed and long overdue.


It happened way before him. They created a monster by fanning the birther movement for votes and the shameless opportunist took advantage to take over the party. Somewhere along the lines party of personal responsibility took freedom as freedom from responsibility. Being irresponsible is suddenly a badge of honor instead of a source of shame because it is seen as crippling the 'enemy'.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347334804052844550
Trump just threw his traitor dorks under the bus. 

Imagine risking jail time or even death for this dude. If there's one thing Trump has been consistent at throughout his entire life, it's fucking over the people who trusted him. 

Trump might've single-handedly destroyed the Republican party.


----------



## ryanschuette (Aug 11, 2016)

No way those were his words. Someone wrote it up and told him to fucking recite it word for word.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

He sounds so insincere 😂


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaRealNugget said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347334804052844550
> Trump just threw his traitor dorks under the bus.
> 
> Imagine risking jail time or even death for this dude. If there's one thing Trump has been consistent at throughout his entire life, it's fucking over the people who trusted him.
> ...


It isn't just him. The whole movement think like this. Just look at the horns guy. The nutjobs are calling him an Antifa undercover that is there to make them look bad when he is a Qanon conspiracy nut just like the rest of them. Literal cult mentality.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

TKOW said:


> He sounds so insincere 😂


It’s a hostage tape. He was told to read it or face the 25th Amendment. And in another day or two he will say something that completely negates any attempt to act presidential.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Chicago police union president: Calling the Capitol riot ‘treason’ is ‘beyond ridiculous’


The president of Chicago’s police union came to the defense of the pro-Trump rioters who stormed the Capitol Wednesday, arguing that referring to the the demonstrators as “treasonous”&nbs…




thehill.com





Chicago police union president here



> Catanzara said that he stands by Trump’s disputed claims of a “stolen” election, which initially served as the basis for Wednesday’s protests.
> 
> “I don’t have any doubt that something shady happened in this election,” Catanzara said. “You’re not going to convince me that that many people voted for Joe Biden. Never for the rest of my life will you ever convince me of that. But, again, it still comes down to proof.


WTF saying nothing can convince him about an issue and still be a rep for the police.



> While Catanzara said he “wouldn’t have partaken in” the mob on the Capitol himself, the Trump supporters were “individuals” who “get to do what they want.”
> 
> “If the worst crime here is trespassing, so be it,” he told WBEZ. “But to call these people treasonous is beyond ridiculous and ignorant.”


How do you even fix this shit? lol I am anti-defund the police but this is making their case man.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah tofu that copper is rotten to the core


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm reading that 'Bankrupt Trump' is thinking about pardoning himself before leaving office.

Do you think it is possible that 'Bankrupt Trump' will pardon the people involved in the Capitol Riot?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I voted for Trump twice. Here's my thoughts on his presidency:

1) His presidency did bring out a lot of people that are racists. He incited these people during his presidency and particularly during the BLM protests. 

2) The economy did improve during his presidency. People wonder how he had such strong support -- this was one of the main reasons. Voters would put up with Trump's antics because of the strong economy. 

3) Trump did keep us out of wars during his presidency, but in a way he ignited a war among the citizens of this country. Trump was at war with his own people during his presidency. 

Have we seen the last of Donald Trump in politics? That depends on a couple of things. How will the economy look in 2023 when candidates start declaring their intentions to run? Will covid still be an issue? Are we going to see things stay calm in the Middle East or the opposite?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Well... didn't know that.

*Transportation Secretary Elaine Chao resigns, saying she is ‘deeply troubled’ by violence at the Capitol*


https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/elaine-chao-resigns/2021/01/07/7fcbe17a-511f-11eb-bda4-615aaefd0555_story.html


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Boy Wonder said:


> 3) Trump did keep us out of wars during his presidency, but in a way he ignited a war among the citizens of this country. Trump was at war with his own people during his presidency.


The avoidance of foreign wars is definitely one aspect of Trump's presidency that I admire and agree with. That said, you don't get credit for avoiding conflict abroad if you literally stand outside the capitol and tell your people to storm the building as your power slips away. Sorry.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Love seeing CP chatting shit as always, Been a while since I bothered reading anything in here but CP hasn't changed.

Avoiding wars is great, but meaningless if you not only maintain the multiple wars you were already in but also ramping up drone strikes on civilians. He got incredibly lucky his killing of a countries general didn't trigger a war, he made a calculated risk that they wouldn't retaliate, but make no mistake he would have jumped at the chance. 
Good guy trump 

The number of Afghan civilians killed in air strikes carried out by the US and its allies has risen 330% since 2017, a US study says.

Credit should be given when it's due and trump deserves nothing.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347650932549541893
Fuck this traitor bitch. She got what was coming. These terrorists brought zipties, molotovs, and pipe bombs. Had they made it through, who knows how many people would have gotten killed. Hope they all get the book thrown at them.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Fuck that cunt. She was trying to hurt this country. Good riddance.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And Trump has permanently lost his Twitter account. Twitter permanently suspends Trump's account


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

Arrests being made, Trump indefinitely suspended on twitter, Apple threatening to remove Parler from the app store, multiple GOP members calling for Trump to resign, Lisa Murkowski threatening to leave the Republican party, seems the dumb hick coup has backfired spectacularly on the Trump cultists.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks like someone in this thread is wetting themselves from excitement 🤣


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That absolute CUNT just got permanently banned on Twitter  

Man, you’d love to see it 😂


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Parler is down too.

Lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> Seems dumb, considering they’re the ones behind the scenes he’s battling against. It’s mainly them that run the media, banks etc that hate him


He is dumb for loving Jews because some Jews run the banks and media?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Google just banned Parler from being downloaded on the Google Play Store.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

You know, a few weeks ago I said that the Republican party weren't gonna sacrifice themselves for Donald Trump. If I had made that bet I would've lost a mint. Holy Shit.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347559078831284227


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

This is how you internet ladies and gents. This is fantastic.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The real reason Trump is upset about losing his Twitter account has nothing to do with free speech but losing a post-Trump tool for monetizing his brand. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347690944116756484


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I don’t understand why some BLM supporters are laughing at Trump supporter woman getting killed, when that movement was set up because Michael Brown violently robbed a convenience store and then tried to grab the officer’s gun. The “get what you deserve” argument goes both ways


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Don’t understand why destroying private property like the Capitol is somehow worse than destroying people’s personal possessions - other than obfuscation from the media


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> I'll leave with some predictions for the next few years:
> 
> Biden will be sworn in on Inauguration Day without issue.
> 
> ...


Good shouf


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Good shouf


Sucks to be right! So many great accounts on so many different platforms have been totally shut down. It'll only get worse from here, for everyone. The establishment has total control.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Rugrat said:


> Don’t understand why destroying private property like the Capitol is somehow worse than destroying people’s personal possessions - other than obfuscation from the media


Let's look at it from a national security perspective. The entire planet saw the nation's Capitol under siege. The leader of the free world. Under siege from a bunch of psychos. Now what of some terrorist group can actually get organized, and recreate what they did, possibly even better than them? What then? The Capitol police aren't any help taking selfies with these idiots. These motherfuckers have potentially thrown the entire country under the bus. For just one man. A MAN THAT WOULDN'T PISS ON THEM IF THEY WERE ON FIRE. That's the problem most people probably have with this whole thing.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Let's look at it from a national security perspective. The entire planet saw the nation's Capitol under siege. The leader of the free world. Under siege from a bunch of psychos.* Now what of some terrorist group can actually get organized, and recreate what they did, possibly even better than them? What then? The Capitol police aren't any help taking selfies with these idiots. These motherfuckers have potentially thrown the entire country under the bus. For just one man.* A MAN THAT WOULDN'T PISS ON THEM IF THEY WERE ON FIRE. That's the problem most people probably have with this whole thing.


Wow, it finally dawned on me with the reality about how any terrorist group on the planet likely witnessed the debacle with the Capitol building. That's one hell of a morbid thought right there. Yikes, that only makes what just happened a few days ago even worse.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Let's look at it from a national security perspective. The entire planet saw the nation's Capitol under siege. The leader of the free world. Under siege from a bunch of psychos. Now what of some terrorist group can actually get organized, and recreate what they did, possibly even better than them? What then? The Capitol police aren't any help taking selfies with these idiots. These motherfuckers have potentially thrown the entire country under the bus. For just one man. A MAN THAT WOULDN'T PISS ON THEM IF THEY WERE ON FIRE. That's the problem most people probably have with this whole thing.


Under siege? My God can you people be anymore dramatic? Did the Capital building get burned down? What politicians were harmed? What did this group of people do that was more worse than anything antifa and BLM protesters did?

Where's this coup? Where's the armed take over of the capitol?

The majority of the protesters didn't even do anything, a few dorks sat around in chairs and took pictures. I don't imagine that's what the other protesters would be doing given what they did in Portland. There's more action in Chicago on a weekend or Baltimore on a Tuesday night than what we seen at the Capitol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> Under siege? My God can you people be anymore dramatic? Did the Capital building get burned down? What politicians were harmed? What did this group of people do that was more worse than anything antifa and BLM protesters did?
> 
> Where's this coup? Where's the armed take over of the capitol?
> 
> The majority of the protesters didn't even do anything, a few dorks sat around in chairs and took pictures. I don't imagine that's what the other protesters would be doing given what they did in Portland. There's more action in Chicago on a weekend or Baltimore on a Tuesday night than what we seen at the Capitol.


If an intruder breaks into your house while you are at home it is not big deal if you don't get physically harmed? I guess the other protesters got it wrong. They just needed to enter the capitol building instead of standing outside.

I think smearing shit is kinda gross that I don't remember BLM or antifa did. But you can correct me if I'm wrong.








Rioters left feces, urine in hallways and offices during mobbing of US Capitol


They turned the US Capitol into a craphouse. Some invading rioters defiled the hallowed seat of democracy with their dung in their ill-fated effort to overturn the election, a source close to incom…




nypost.com


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

Edit: My mom said that if it were a bunch of black people that stormed the capital, it would be blood and bodies everywhere. I couldn't help but laugh, I mean she's probably right.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Miss Sally said:


> Under siege? My God can you people be anymore dramatic? Did the Capital building get burned down? What politicians were harmed? What did this group of people do that was more worse than anything antifa and BLM protesters did?
> 
> Where's this coup? Where's the armed take over of the capitol?
> 
> The majority of the protesters didn't even do anything, a few dorks sat around in chairs and took pictures. I don't imagine that's what the other protesters would be doing given what they did in Portland. There's more action in Chicago on a weekend or Baltimore on a Tuesday night than what we seen at the Capitol.


You're missing the point.




Twilight Sky said:


> Edit: My mom said that if it were a bunch of black people that stormed the capital, it would be blood and bodies everywhere. I couldn't help but laugh, I mean she's probably right.


She's right. It would've happened exactly like that.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Why are people hung up on comparing damage done by different groups when the actual issue here is that those who stormed the Capitol were encouraged by the recently defeated, tantrum throwing president? 

Nobody cares if rioters stealing iphones and setting fires is better or worse than rioters stealing a podium and planting pipe bombs. Drop the straw man arguments - the problems are Trump's role and how he's viewed by his most ardent followers.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> This is how you internet ladies and gents. This is fantastic.


Really left a bad taste in my mouth this woman continually getting virally lampooned splashed all over the place. Sure think she's an idiot for bootlicking Trump and doing what she did, but no need to kick someone who's already down, just been maced and in pain etc, and just laugh and make fun and again bring out the old Karen references. If she hasn't hurt anyone she doesn't deserve to get pointed and laughed when she's in pain.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Apparently Trump put a video up on Parler that openly calls for action on January 20. Any Trump supporters still here think he has learned his lesson? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348408203604860937


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Really left a bad taste in my mouth this woman continually getting virally lampooned splashed all over the place. Sure think she's an idiot for bootlicking Trump and doing what she did, but no need to kick someone who's already down, just been maced and in pain etc, and just laugh and make fun and again bring out the old Karen references. If she hasn't hurt anyone she doesn't deserve to get pointed and laughed when she's in pain.


Have you seen the whole video? She claims to have been maced and what not, but in actuality SHE'S RUBBING HER FACE WITH A ONION. She didn't get maced. And before anyone says, "well rubbing an onion on the face helps with being maced" thing, there's no proof that it does. And while I do agree with you about not kicking people while they're down, it's hard to feel sorry for these dumbasses. They stormed the Capitol and they're surprised that the authorities would take action(although late as hell). Fuck all of them.



BruiserKC said:


> Apparently Trump put a video up on Parler that openly calls for action on January 20. Any Trump supporters still here think he has learned his lesson?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348408203604860937


You know if they try something else again, I think the feds should mow them down. That'll teach any of these would be morons from trying this again.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> Have you seen the whole video? She claims to have been maced and what not, but in actuality SHE'S RUBBING HER FACE WITH A ONION. She didn't get maced. And before anyone says, "well rubbing an onion on the face helps with being maced" thing, there's no proof that it does. And while I do agree with you about not kicking people while they're down, it's hard to feel sorry for these dumbasses. They stormed the Capitol and they're surprised that the authorities would take action(although late as hell). Fuck all of them.


Lol onion. I must've missed that.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Really left a bad taste in my mouth this woman continually getting virally lampooned splashed all over the place. Sure think she's an idiot for bootlicking Trump and doing what she did, but no need to kick someone who's already down, just been maced and in pain etc, and just laugh and make fun and again bring out the old Karen references. If she hasn't hurt anyone she doesn't deserve to get pointed and laughed when she's in pain.


People are making fun of her because the reporter that was talking to her asked her what happened and why she got maced and despite her saying that she was trying to force her way into the building she was unsure of WHY she was maced. She was playing the victim but was sprayed while attempting to unlawfully enter the Capitol.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> People are making fun of her because the reporter that was talking to her asked her what happened and why she got maced and despite her saying that she was trying to force her way into the building she was unsure of WHY she was maced. She was playing the victim but was sprayed while attempting to unlawfully enter the Capitol.


Yeah I understand all of that. However misguided people's beliefs and behavior may be it's pretty harsh and petty to make fun of this woman clearly in pain all across twitter etc. It's part of the reason why people like her (and also to a much more extreme degree) exist - people on 'the other side' write them off so quick they rebel in turn. 

Let's face it, everyone can justify having a good laugh because she's got white privilege and probably haven't had harsh police treatment that some POC have, but If people want to get up and say enough is enough to excessive police force, then it can't be selective based on the person - it's either wrong or right for everybody.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Yeah I understand all of that. However misguided people's beliefs and behavior may be it's pretty harsh and petty to make fun of this woman clearly in pain all across twitter etc. It's part of the reason why people like her (and also to a much more extreme degree) exist - people on 'the other side' write them off so quick they rebel in turn.
> 
> Let's face it, everyone can justify having a good laugh because she's got white privilege and probably haven't had harsh police treatment that some POC have, but If people want to get up and say enough is enough to excessive police force, then it can't be selective based on the person - it's either wrong or right for everybody.


What if I believe this isn't excessive police force and don't mind them getting maced regardless of which side is breaking the protest lines? Breach the capitol, she better be prepared to face force. Peaceful protest all you want, but I side on the police to restore order once things get violent. Well...maybe not American cops cause they seem kinda shit. I guess I'm privileged that way in cops in my country are not Qanon radicals.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Meanwhile, Trump’s brand continues to take hits in the no-no square. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348464912729780231
Trump thought the presidency would help his brand after he left the Oval Office. He felt that companies would line up for the opportunity to be in bed with him and do business with a former president. But apparently he is finding that when you push your minions to attempt a coup of the government it can be toxic for your brand and no one wants to be associated with you.

Also, companies like Marriott and Blue Cross Blue Shield are ceasing donations to politicians that contested the electoral vote.

Coups have consequences.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348034815111561216
Considering what you have to give to be verified on Parlor (ss#, copy of DL) it's not surprising some Parler users would also fall for this but still I'm a little dumbfounded about the amount of self snitching.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> Why are people hung up on comparing damage done by different groups when the actual issue here is that those who stormed the Capitol were encouraged by the recently defeated, tantrum throwing president?
> 
> Nobody cares if rioters stealing iphones and setting fires is better or worse than rioters stealing a podium and planting pipe bombs. Drop the straw man arguments - the problems are Trump's role and how he's viewed by his most ardent followers.


The groups in question were encouraged by Politicians themselves and activists. We've had a year of Politicians and activists calling for more people to do things and encouraging the riots. If people cannot see that, well that's part of the the greater problem. Let's also not pretend that people didn't die during these riots, that the worst thing was a few things stolen. People lost their living, their homes and lives to people who were supposed to be on "the right side of history".

This all comes off as embellishment with a side order of butthurt because Whitifa and BLM couldn't do what a few dorks in MAGA hats did when they protested at the Capitol. Sounds like it would have been much more better for the cause to do something like this over tearing down random statues elsewhere and killing black people in makeshift "Police Free Camps".

Besides, how many MAGA people did anything out of the entire group that was there? A fraction wasn't it? sounds mostly peaceful to me! I'm still unsure how this was a "coup" when there was no real armed insurrection. 

The irony is nobody is going to remember the BLM movement or anything like that soon. Now the media can safely go back to Police bootlicking and people labeling everyone terrorists. 

The silver lining is the GOP is dead, now the Democrats need to die and split. One can hope!


----------



## Twilight Sky (Feb 19, 2019)

I think now this impeachment attempt is a bad idea.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Miss Sally said:


> Besides, how many MAGA people did anything out of the entire group that was there? A fraction wasn't it? sounds mostly peaceful to me! I'm still unsure how this was a "coup" when there was no real armed insurrection.


But they were armed. You need to do a better job of informing yourself.









Capitol riot more sinister than it looked as gallows, pipes and guns turn up


Congress members say, “The direction was to go get people,” and, “These are people who want to do harm.”




www.tampabay.com













52 arrested, 6 weapons recovered at U.S. Capitol riot


The Washington, D.C., police chief says at least six weapons have been recovered, dozens of people have been arrested and 14 police officers have been hurt so far in Wednesday’s pro-Trump rio…




ktla.com













Feds say police found a pickup truck full of bombs and guns near Capitol insurrection as wide-ranging investigation unfurls


An Alabama man allegedly parked a pickup truck packed with 11 homemade bombs, an assault rifle and a handgun two blocks from the US Capitol building on Wednesday for hours before authorities ever noticed, according to federal prosecutors.




www.cnn.com


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> What if I believe this isn't excessive police force and don't mind them getting maced regardless of which side is breaking the protest lines? Breach the capitol, she better be prepared to face force. Peaceful protest all you want, but I side on the police to restore order once things get violent. Well...maybe not American cops cause they seem kinda shit. I guess I'm privileged that way in cops in my country are not Qanon radicals.


Good point, but mine was more about certain circles cheering and pointing fun at a woman in pain. Apparently is was deemed okay because.........


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Good point, but mine was more about certain circles cheering and pointing fun at a woman in pain. Apparently is was deemed okay because.........


I don't see an issue making fun of Karens of this world.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

And. I'll add:









'Hang Mike Pence': Twitter stops phrase trending after Capitol riot


Chant was heard in the US Capitol on Wednesday as pro-Trump mob, incited by the president, stormed the building




www.theguardian.com





A WOODEN GALLOWS. This was not gonna a peaceful protest. No way in hell.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Twilight Sky said:


> Edit: My mom said that if it were a bunch of black people that stormed the capital, it would be blood and bodies everywhere. I couldn't help but laugh, I mean she's probably right.


An unarmed woman was shot through a wall. BLM thugs literally burned down a police station and they didn’t retaliate.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> I don't see an issue making fun of Karens of this world.


Would you laugh at point at her to her face?


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Rugrat said:


> An unarmed woman was shot through a wall. BLM thugs literally burned down a police station and they didn’t retaliate.


Meanwhile, idiots stormed the Capitol, some carrying weapons, zip ties, and they built a gallows to hang Pence and possibly Nancy Pelosi. Nobody is innocent. Everyone's fucked up.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> An unarmed woman was shot through a wall. BLM thugs literally burned down a police station and they didn’t retaliate.


Please explain the connection between protests against police brutality and an armed insurrection of the US Capitol, encouraged by the sitting president.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> Please explain the connection between protests against police brutality and an armed insurrection of the US Capitol, encouraged by the sitting president.


I didn’t compare the motivations behind it. Someone said that if the protestors were black they’d have been shot on sight by police. I’m pointing out that when some BLM thugs commuted arson on a police station none were shot or killed


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Soul_Body said:


> Meanwhile, idiots stormed the Capitol, some carrying weapons, zip ties, and they built a gallows to hang Pence and possibly Nancy Pelosi. Nobody is innocent. Everyone's fucked up.


Never said anyone was innocent


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> I didn’t compare the motivations behind it. Someone said that if the protestors were black they’d have been shot on sight by police. I’m pointing out that when some BLM thugs commuted arson on a police station were shot or killed


But again, you're bringing up unrelated business, throwing in a random event from a BLM riot in a conversation about an armed insurrection aimed at disturbing the democratic process and overtaking one of the most important buildings in the world. The comparison has been a crutch for a lot of people since the insurrection, and it doesn't work logically.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> But again, you're bringing up unrelated business, throwing in a random event from a BLM riot in a conversation about an armed insurrection aimed at disturbing the democratic process and overtaking one of the most important buildings in the world. The comparison has been a crutch for a lot of people since the insurrection, and it doesn't work logically.


Firstly burning down a police station is an insurrection too. 

Secondly, there aren’t any actual cases of BLM disturbing politics. So we have to use the closest comparison which is them violently destroying a government (POLICE) building where they were not killed by police


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> Firstly burning down a police station is an insurrection too.
> 
> Secondly, there aren’t any actual cases of BLM disturbing politics. So we have to use the closest comparison which is them violently destroying a government (POLICE) building where they were not killed by police


But...yet again...WHY ARE YOU MAKING THE COMPARISON?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> But...yet again...WHY ARE YOU MAKING THE COMPARISON?


BECAUSE SOMEONE ELSE COMPARED IF BLACK PEOPLE DID IT SO I COMPARED IT TO THE LAST INCIDENT OF A BLACK INSURRECTION


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> BECAUSE SOMEONE ELSE COMPARED IF BLACK PEOPLE DID IT SO I COMPARED IT TO THE LAST INCIDENT OF A BLACK INSURRECTION


I don't know any other way to put this, so...it's just a really, really, really dumb comparison. Setting a police station on fire =/= storming the nation's capitol. They're not remotely the same thing. Furthermore, the assertion that the capitol insurrection would have played out very differently if black & brown people were storming the building...yeah, that's correct.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Strike Force said:


> I don't know any other way to put this, so...it's just a really, really, really dumb comparison. Setting a police station on fire =/= storming the nation's capitol. They're not remotely the same thing. Furthermore, the assertion that the capitol insurrection would have played out very differently if black & brown people were storming the building...yeah, that's correct.


No it isn’t. BLM directly threatened police by literally burning the station down. If the police were so hell bent on murdering every black person they see, they’d have killed them. muppet


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rugrat said:


> No it isn’t. BLM directly threatened police by literally burning the station down. If the police were so hell bent on murdering every black person they see, they’d have killed them. muppet


Resorting to sad insults now? A dead giveaway of a weak mind and a brittle spirit. It was much too easy to get you to that point, ace.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

When is Kamala The Chameleon going to turn heel on Beijing Biden?









*"Kamala-Kamala-Kamala-Chameleon..."*


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Take this however you want. Read the whole thing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349142068061478912


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Yeah I understand all of that. However misguided people's beliefs and behavior may be it's pretty harsh and petty to make fun of this woman clearly in pain all across twitter etc. It's part of the reason why people like her (and also to a much more extreme degree) exist - people on 'the other side' write them off so quick they rebel in turn.
> 
> Let's face it, everyone can justify having a good laugh because she's got white privilege and probably haven't had harsh police treatment that some POC have, but If people want to get up and say enough is enough to excessive police force, then it can't be selective based on the person - it's either wrong or right for everybody.


I don't think it's an issue of white privilege as much as it is potentially about someone who has never committed a crime before not liking the consequences when she did choose to commit a crime. It's simply people reacting to a funny situation not so much a personal attack on her and I could be wrong because I didn't see her little interview on Twitter I saw it on TV(and she doesn't come off well let's make that clear) it's really no different than when your buddies laugh at you when you get hit in the groin. If you do or say something dumb and in an immensely public way you should probably expect Twitter to have a laugh at your expense and if you can't handle it get the hell off of Twitter.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Would you laugh at point at her to her face?


Yes if she isn't armed. Can't be too sure about terrorists.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Yes if she isn't armed. Can't be too sure about terrorists.


I like the cut of your jib good sir.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

You would think that the media company that helped Joe win the Presidency, would get his title correct.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> Good point, but mine was more about certain circles cheering and pointing fun at a woman in pain. Apparently is was deemed okay because.........


I won’t cheer for what happened, but I refuse to feel sorry for her in any way. She made her choice to put herself in the position she was in to get maced. She should consider herself lucky she wasn’t fed lead.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Quick question for the pro-Trump lunatics: in the pre-election debate, why did Trump say that he did not know who the Proud Boys were, then later tell them to stand back and stand by? Please explain this lie and then subsequent instructions to a white supremacist group. I can’t wait for this one.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349251514670448643


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> The groups in question were encouraged by Politicians themselves and activists. We've had a year of Politicians and activists calling for more people to do things and encouraging the riots. If people cannot see that, well that's part of the the greater problem.


What did they ask them to do and who did they ask them to do it for?

No one should be destroying property or committing assault. I understand why both happen, and I also realise people do things out of anger when they don't feel heard. The issue I have, right now, is that President Trump, who is publicly disputing the results of an election, has incited this sort of behaviour.



Miss Sally said:


> Let's also not pretend that people didn't die during these riots, that the worst thing was a few things stolen. People lost their living, their homes and lives to people who were supposed to be on "the right side of history".


People died due to the Capitol protest too. That's what happens when these situations turn confrontational. 



Miss Sally said:


> This all comes off as embellishment with a side order of butthurt because Whitifa and BLM couldn't do what a few dorks in MAGA hats did when they protested at the Capitol. Sounds like it would have been much more better for the cause to do something like this over tearing down random statues elsewhere


No, it wouldn't be better. The people who entered the Capitol did so because they contest election results and wanted to disrupt the process. 



Miss Sally said:


> and killing black people in makeshift "Police Free Camps".


What?



Miss Sally said:


> Besides, how many MAGA people did anything out of the entire group that was there? A fraction wasn't it? sounds mostly peaceful to me!


The majority of participants at BLM marches were peaceful too. It isn't the peaceful one who are ever the problem. Ones who enter a government building while equipped with, for example, zip ties - Which they brought to do what with, kidnap elected officials? - are a problem.



Miss Sally said:


> I'm still unsure how this was a "coup" when there was no real armed insurrection.


The "coup" description comes from (1) these people were protesting election results and (2) they were encouraged by a president who refuses to accept election results.



Miss Sally said:


> The irony is nobody is going to remember the BLM movement or anything like that soon. Now the media can safely go back to Police bootlicking and people labeling everyone terrorists.


Oh, I think that will be remembered. So will what happened at the Capitol, as will anything else that may occur.



Miss Sally said:


> The silver lining is the GOP is dead, now the Democrats need to die and split. One can hope!


The GOP seem pretty lively still. Some were even out protesting. I'm not sure what you expect will replace them, or the Democrats, that would be so much better but I guess, yeah, one can hope.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

njcam said:


> You would think that the media company that helped Joe win the Presidency, would get his title correct.
> 
> View attachment 95779





BlueEyedDevil said:


> When is Kamala The Chameleon going to turn heel on Beijing Biden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally you're cleverer this. 1.5/5. I'm awarding a half for the gif.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Impeached Again. How can one man enjoy winning so much?









President Trump Impeached by the House for Second Time


The House voted to impeach President Trump for an unprecedented second time, alleging he encouraged a mob to storm the U.S. Capitol as part of an effort to overturn Democrat Joe Biden’s election win. Mitch McConnell doesn’t plan to bring the Senate back before Jan. 19, meaning a trial would...




www.wsj.com


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Hahahha. History will not be kind to this buffoon.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

yeahbaby! said:


> Hahahha. History will not be kind to this buffoon.


And that's the thing. Trump could've been remembered as a great president. He could've been remembered for a strong economy, a North Korea that wasn't acting out for aid, ISIS disappearing into the night, defeating entrenched politicians like Clinton, and an energized base that produced record breaking turnouts. 

BUT. He had to fuck it up. He had to do shady bull crap like Ukraine and calls to Georgia to "find votes." He had to hold a rally on Jan 6, and then sic the crowd to the capitol. He had to downplay the pandemic, setting the tone for idiots all over the country to not take it seriously, causing hundreds of thousands of deaths. He had to be divisive every single day of his presidency, and acting like an all around twat. 

Now he's reaping what he sowed. Businesses are cutting him off from his organization. Banks are now publicly saying that they're severing ties. He's been censored all over the internet. And he's been impeached twice, which is unprecedented. So not only is his money life line dead in the water, but he'll probably never salvage his Trump brand ever again. 

And I would be lying if I didn't say that doesn't put a big smile on my face.

TL;DR: fuck that guy. He destroyed his own legacy.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> And that's the thing. Trump could've been remembered as a great president. He could've been remembered for a strong economy, a North Korea that wasn't acting out for aid, ISIS disappearing into the night, defeating entrenched politicians like Clinton, and an energized base that produced record breaking turnouts.
> 
> BUT. He had to fuck it up. He had to do shady bull crap like Ukraine and calls to Georgia to "find votes." He had to hold a rally on Jan 6, and then sic the crowd to the capitol. He had to downplay the pandemic, setting the tone for idiots all over the country to not take it seriously, causing hundreds of thousands of deaths. He had to be divisive every single day of his presidency, and acting like an all around twat.
> 
> ...


He will still be remembered as a great leader by his supporters. The confederacy is still revered to this day.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

FriedTofu said:


> He will still be remembered as a great leader by his supporters. The confederacy is still revered to this day.


He'll always have supporters and sympathisers but I think the majority will slowly turn on him eventually, too. The QAnon in particular are a fickle cult who as of now believe he'll still be president and that smoking gun is about to arrive. Very shortly they'll realise it's not and they've been duped. A person admitting they've been scammed is painful and takes time... But eventually. It's what happens when you jump into bed with supremacists, evangelists, conspiracy theorists, far right etc only to become of no usefulness to them. America hates losers. 

Between that, the big tech companies pulling back, the Trump and Maga brands becoming toxic to fortune 500 companies, legal issues, financial complexities.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DaSlacker said:


> He'll always have supporters and sympathisers but I think the majority will slowly turn on him eventually, too. The QAnon in particular are a fickle cult who as of now believe he'll still be president and that smoking gun is about to arrive. Very shortly they'll realise it's not and they've been duped. A person admitting they've been scammed is painful and takes time... But eventually. It's what happens when you jump into bed with supremacists, evangelists, conspiracy theorists, far right etc only to become of no usefulness to them. America hates losers.
> 
> Between that, the big tech companies pulling back, the Trump and Maga brands becoming toxic to fortune 500 companies, legal issues, financial complexities.


I hope you are right but I am skeptical of it. The past 5 to 6 years have made me realize it is hard to change the minds of people who based their identity around a cult of personality.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Soul_Body said:


> Impeached Again. How can one man enjoy winning so much?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH  😂


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

So do you guys think Biden will last all four years OR will Kamala take over at some point?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> So do you guys think Biden will last all four years OR will Kamala take over at some point?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

njcam said:


>


Nicely done!


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> He will still be remembered as a great leader by his supporters. The confederacy is still revered to this day.


That's right. Trump cultists with absolutely no knowledge or understanding of history will continue to rate him highly. Obviously much has happened since this poll was conducted, but look at the numbers:









Who Americans believe the best president is | YouGov


Republicans believe President Donald Trump is America’s best president, while Democrats say President Barack Obama was the best president.




today.yougov.com





In February 2020, of the Americans surveyed, 30% ranked Trump as the greatest president ever, with 23% selecting Obama. This means that (at least) 53% of Americans are utter imbeciles, since obviously neither of those men is the greatest president of all time. The recency bias cuts across party lines. 

On the upside, it's worth noting that Trump's approval rating has plummeted of late.









Trump's approval rating craters in final days


After four years of stability, the outgoing president’s poll numbers have reached new lows following last week’s Capitol insurrection.




www.politico.com


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

The pandemic totally sunk him. Before that, it was a pretty common consensus that he was going to get reelected. Biden didn't seem like a very strong candidate and didn't really have much to rally people around.

He honestly could not have botched the situation any worse. He literally chose the worst possible path in EVERY single decision he made. Telling people that "like a miracle, it'll magically go away". Are you fucking serious? That's the response from a 70+ year old man who is supposed to be the leader of the free world? How fucking dumb and clueless can one be? And then constantly contradicting Faucci who has infinitely more knowledge than he could ever pretend to have.

Biden was finally able to have something huge to get people behind him. He acted like an actual grown up and a real leader. It became a simple question to Americans. Do you want to vote for the grown up and hopefully we can end this thing sooner by uniting, being cautious, and following a plan? Or do you want to vote for this grown baby jackass who thinks it will magically go away and ignores information from people who actually know what they're talking about?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr. Jones said:


> The pandemic totally sunk him. Before that, it was a pretty common consensus that he was going to get reelected. Biden didn't seem like a very strong candidate and didn't really have much to rally people around.
> 
> He honestly could not have botched the situation any worse. He literally chose the worst possible path in EVERY single decision he made. Telling people that "like a miracle, it'll magically go away".


Correct. As of January 2020, Trump was a soft favorite to be re-elected. He would have won the election if he had made one simple statement:

"This disease is real, and it's dangerous, and I'm going to do everything in my power to protect our people and this country. God bless America."

That statement equals a landslide Trump win, all his other misdeeds be damned. With that, he's a hero either way: if the US pulls the nose up, he's a hero, and if things go as badly as they have, he's doing his best in a situation where no one could have done better.

Fundamentally, he's such a terrible, awful human being that he just couldn't do it. He couldn't do it.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Strike Force said:


> Correct. As of January 2020, Trump was a soft favorite to be re-elected. He would have won the election if he had made one simple statement:
> 
> "This disease is real, and it's dangerous, and I'm going to do everything in my power to protect our people and this country. God bless America."
> 
> ...


A brash overhyped nationalist with narcissism, megalomania and sociopathic tendencies trying to juggle with politics is never going to end well. Especially when their tenure coexists with a complex global pandemic. As strange as it sounds he'd have faired better with another Vietnam or War on Terror or Financial Crisis. But he's one of those guys who ignores health issues or never admits to them. So unless it was something akin to a modern bubonic plague, he was destined to ignore it.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

36 grand a year


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349760647697981441


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349853929568399368


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> 36 grand a year
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349760647697981441




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349767241722720257
I'mma give them the benefit of the doubt on this. Maybe it was just someone from that detail that don't know how to use toilets. 🤣


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

And now the Girl Scouts want nothing to do with him. The Greater New York chapter wants out of their lease at his building on 40 Wall Street. New York Girl Scouts seek to get out of lease with Trump Wall Street building


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Soul_Body said:


> And that's the thing. Trump could've been remembered as a great president. He could've been remembered for a strong economy, a North Korea that wasn't acting out for aid, ISIS disappearing into the night, defeating entrenched politicians like Clinton, and an energized base that produced record breaking turnouts.


The NK thing was a nothing burger. They didn't stop Nuclear testing or really doing any of their horrific antics.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Maher insists Trump will run again, McConnell won't impeach: 'The battle is over, this war is just beginning'


"Real Time" host Bill Maher returned from his holiday break Friday night and made bold predictions about the potential political aspirations of President Trump.




www.foxnews.com







> Bill Maher on Trump possibly running again in 2024:
> 
> "But Donald Trump is going to run again. He's not going away. And he's a brand now. I see these other politicians who talk like him now. ... It's a brand! We let the alien on the spaceship and it had eggs! It had eggs and they're breeding!"
> 
> ...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

It’s been a crazy four years. And tomorrow the Trump presidency is done. Biden swears on the Bible and it starts all over again. 

I know that I took a lot of flak for my stance. I’ve lost some friends as a result, on here, elsewhere online and in real life. But I’m not sorry for taking the position I did. I will probably disagree with Biden a lot. But I am good knowing we have an adult running things again.

I haven’t changed as far as what I stand for. I’m still free market, limited government, personal responsibility, and a pro-life conservative. But I will try not to go down the rabbit hole that many have. I still believe we can overcome this as Americans.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Fuck it will be funny if Trump does not pardon Joe Exotic

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351644443477237760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351697894068412417


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> It’s been a crazy four years. And tomorrow the Trump presidency is done. Biden swears on the Bible and it starts all over again.
> 
> I know that I took a lot of flak for my stance. I’ve lost some friends as a result, on here, elsewhere online and in real life. But I’m not sorry for taking the position I did. I will probably disagree with Biden a lot. But I am good knowing we have an adult running things again.
> 
> I haven’t changed as far as what I stand for. I’m still free market, limited government, personal responsibility, and a pro-life conservative. But I will try not to go down the rabbit hole that many have. I still believe we can overcome this as Americans.


Do they have to swear on a bible? I mean I know it's a moot point since no candidate has a chance in hell if they say they don't believe in god, but just wondering.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tomorrow will hopefully be a good day


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

yeahbaby! said:


> Do they have to swear on a bible? I mean I know it's a moot point since no candidate has a chance in hell if they say they don't believe in god, but just wondering.


It’s up to the person taking the oath or affirming. Congresswomen Omar and Tlaib took their oaths on the Koran. And considering Biden actually attends church every Sunday it’s a safe bet he will swear on the Bible. As opposed to Trump who golfed every weekend.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Fucking awesome!!!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351690862250618881


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

BruiserKC said:


> I haven’t changed as far as what I stand for. I’m still free market, limited government, personal responsibility, and a pro-life conservative. But I will try not to go down the rabbit hole that many have. I still believe we can overcome this as Americans.


Who did you support in the 2016 GOP Primary?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Who did you support in the 2016 GOP Primary?


The Iowa caucus I went for Rubio, then Cruz when it came down to him and Trump. On Election Day I voted Constitution Party as Trump and Hillary were unacceptable options. We need better candidates moving forward without question.


----------



## NathanSymon (Jan 20, 2021)

we have to wait a bit!!! let`s go Joooe!


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

It's over and done. FUCKING FINALLY. This has been the longest damn arc ever.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yay, it's finally over!!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Isn't there any QAnon believer around here to tell us what happened to "the plan"?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> Isn't there any QAnon believer around here to tell us what happened to "the plan"?


They worked themselves into a shoot brother.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Interceptor88 said:


> Isn't there any QAnon believer around here to tell us what happened to "the plan"?


Speaking of...have yourselves a laugh everyone.

Great awakenings lol


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Timing is interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351986373721546754


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I just hope we can get politics out of the things we enjoy, especially in sports. Watching sports is a great escape for people, yet this past year we were bombarded with politics. Most of the sports leagues have slowly eased away from being political, but the NBA seems determined to hemorrhage as much viewers as possible.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352123688418611202

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352158857137512448


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352123688418611202
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352158857137512448


150 protesters, LOL - get back to us when its 500.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

njcam said:


> 150 protesters, LOL - get back to us when its 500.


I don't know what banal Team Sports point your unimpressive brain is trying to make, but I am merely sharing the news that Antifa is now "Joe's problem", rather than vanishing out of thin air as many thought might happen once Biden got elected. In fact, there are many pronounced differences between the DNC's neoliberal corporatism and the various leftist factions which fuel Antifa, whether they be economically populist or the more prevalent and violent (anti-white cis straight male) identity-oriented strand.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Follow up:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352412163659456512


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

A video breakdown of the Capitol riot if anyone is interested.









What Parler Saw During the Attack on the Capitol


ProPublica sifted through thousands of videos taken by Parler users to create an immersive, first-person view of the Capitol riot as experienced by those who were there.



projects.propublica.org


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't know what banal Team Sports point your unimpressive brain is trying to make, but I am merely sharing the news that Antifa is now "Joe's problem", rather than vanishing out of thin air as many thought might happen once Biden got elected. In fact, there are many pronounced differences between the DNC's neoliberal corporatism and the various leftist factions which fuel Antifa, whether they be economically populist or the more prevalent and violent (anti-white cis straight male) identity-oriented strand.


If it isn't already obvious, the point I was making is that what you posted was a non-event.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Who is Ella Emhoff, Kamala Harris’ stepdaughter?


If politics aren’t your thing, this week’s US inauguration served up some serious fashion looks.




www.news.com.au




Kamala Harris' step-daughter Ella Emhoff... Style icon, probably not.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


> Who is Ella Emhoff, Kamala Harris’ stepdaughter?
> 
> 
> If politics aren’t your thing, this week’s US inauguration served up some serious fashion looks.
> ...


Yikes. That's a deal-breaker for sure.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355324949335068674
B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but Trump!


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

njcam said:


> Who is Ella Emhoff, Kamala Harris’ stepdaughter?
> 
> 
> If politics aren’t your thing, this week’s US inauguration served up some serious fashion looks.
> ...





Strike Force said:


> Yikes. That's a deal-breaker for sure.


I guess not then.








Ella Emhoff, Kamala Harris's stepdaughter, signs with IMG Models


IMG Models chief says design student ‘exudes joy’ and will join poet Amanda Gorman at agency




www.theguardian.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

CamillePunk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355324949335068674
> B-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-b-but Trump!


Brah that guy is a leftist clout chaser. Nobody is surprised he hates Biden. He even turned on AOC. lol Dude even fell for the misleading information about insulin price or blaming Biden for lying about things that has not passed yet.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355959700345520132
Yikes!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

That is just crazy about Weaver. At least the Lincoln Project did the right thing and kicked him out. That shit is disgusting and unacceptable. 

As for Biden, I’m going to reserve judgment at the moment. He just got in and there’s a lot of mess to clean up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did we see the one where the crazy SF teacher said Bernie at the inauguration is a symbol of white supremacy?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Trump is on the verge of losing everything he owns, as banks are calling in his massive loans and threatening him with seizure of his assets (i.e. properties and bank accounts) unless he starts paying back what he owes them, which is estimated to be anywhere from $420 million to $1 billion.

Dean Enrich, financial investigative reporter for the New York Times, said Sunday on MSNBC that Trump is desperately trying to find way to make “a lot of cash quickly” to keep the wolves at bay:

Things are so bad, Enrich added, that Trump is on the precipice of financial default, and that would be catastrophic because some of his largest lenders plan to go after his assets and grab them to compensate for lack of repayment:

“He’s going to need to come up with a lot of cash quickly or he’s going to be at risk of defaulting. In the case of Deutsche Bank, if he defaults, the bank has recourse to his personal assets. They could go to court to seize his property or the money he has in various banking accounts. So he’s going to need to come up with cash very quickly and his businesses right now are struggling, so it’s very unclear to me where he might be able to get that money.”

Karma is starting to take one hell of a bite out of this miscreant, and I'm loving every minute of it. 😁😁😁


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Did we see the one where the crazy SF teacher said Bernie at the inauguration is a symbol of white supremacy?


His look (with him holding the envelope) says that he fit the inauguration into his busy schedule. He still had to hit the post office and then the grocery store


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

‘QAnon shaman’ granted organic food in jail after report of deteriorating health


A federal judge ordered the special diet after an attorney for Jacob Chansley, who took part in the Capitol riots, said his client needed it for religious and health reasons.




www.politico.com





This is beyond parody at this point. Let him starve to death and call his bluff. Wouldn't even trust his statements in any hearing in the impeachment anyway.









Greene apologizes to GOP colleagues — and gets standing ovation


Rep. Marjorie Taylor Greene (R-Ga.) apologized for her past controversial remarks and embrace of the QAnon conspiracy theory during a heated closed-door House GOP conference meeting — and received …




thehill.com





Qanon celebrated in the GOP and they dare to call the opposing opinions radical extremists. lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> ‘QAnon shaman’ granted organic food in jail after report of deteriorating health
> 
> 
> A federal judge ordered the special diet after an attorney for Jacob Chansley, who took part in the Capitol riots, said his client needed it for religious and health reasons.
> ...


Not a big fan of Pelosi but it was hilarious to put out a press release referring to Kevin McCarthy as part of the Q Party.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357066354617176064
Meanwhile...Trump submits his resignation to the Screen Actors Guild in the most petty letter imaginable. 



https://www.sagaftra.org/files/SAG-AFTRAResignationLetterfromPresidentDonaldJTrump.pdf


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

McCarthy feigning ignorance about Qanon was so disingenuous though. Like dude you were on record criticizing them just last year.

On a sillier note, Newsmax pundit Greg Kelly went viral complaining about a non-existent menu item in McDonalds to push a cancel culture talking point. How out of touch is he to not know what a stupid mcdonalds sandwich is actually called and why do rubes keep falling for this con? lol









Did McDonald's 'Permanently Ban' the 'McFish' Sandwich?


"Cancel culture" may have gone too far when it extends to nonexistent fast food items.




www.snopes.com


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

*Canada Labels The Proud Boys A Terrorist Group*

The Canadian government has decided to label the Proud Boys a “terrorist entity,” the _Toronto Star_ reported Wednesday, as the far-right group comes under increased scrutiny for some of its members’ roles in last month’s attack on the U.S. Capitol.










Enrique Tarrio, leader of the Proud Boys, stands outside Harry's bar during a protest on December ... [+]

GETTY IMAGES*KEY FACTS*
The group, whose founder Gavin McInnes (also a co-founder of Vice) is Canadian, now joins the ranks of al-Qaeda, ISIS and al-Shabab, entities that Canada have determined to be among the country’s “most serious threats.”
Senior officials at a technical briefing on Wednesday said that the Canadian government had been monitoring the all-male, “western chauvinist” organization for a while, but explained that the Jan. 6 Capitol attack helped produce a “lot of information” that factored into the decision.
“Their intent and their escalation toward violence became quite clear,” said Canada’s Public Safety Minister Bill Blair.
This designation could have legal and financial implications as the Proud Boys may now have their assets seized and face harsher penalties related to terrorism; financing the organization or purchasing Proud Boys merchandise would also be considered a crime.
The Canadian government accused the group of engaging in political violence and espousing misogynistic, Islamophobic, anti-Semitic, anti-immigrant and white supremacist rhetoric, adding: “The group and its members have openly encouraged, planned, and conducted violent activities against those who they perceive to be opposed to their ideology and political beliefs.”
The group has no such designation in the U.S., but has been labeled a hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.
*TANGENT*
Along with the Proud Boys, three other right-wing groups were added to Canada’s list, including Attomwaffen Division, a neo-Nazi group whose members were involved in the 2017 Unite the Right rally in Charlottesville, and The Base, another neo-Nazi group. A total of nine other entities were given terrorist designations on Wednesday, including three groups associated with al-Qaida and four associated with ISIS.

*CRUCIAL QUOTE*
“Canada will not tolerate ideological, religious or politically motivated acts of violence,” said Blair.

*KEY BACKGROUND*
The Proud Boys gained national attention over the summer after members showed up at Black Lives Matter protests across the country—sometimes sparring violently with protesters and rioters. Former President Trump then referenced the group, telling its members to “stand back and stand by,” during a presidential debate in late September, stirring excitement within the organization. Proud Boys were present at multiple Stop the Steal protests in Washington, D.C. ahead of the Jan. 6 attack, and the group’s leader Enrique Tarrio was arrested and banned from the district after allegedly tearing down a Black Lives Matter banner from a historically Black church. At least two members of the Proud Boys have been charged with conspiracy in connection with the deadly Capitol siege.













Canada Labels The Proud Boys A Terrorist Group


The far-right group has come under increased scrutiny over some of its members’ roles in last month’s attack on the U.S. Capitol.




www.forbes.com







They should do the same with QAnon. So should the USA. If these fkkkers hate America so much, they should just move their treasonous asses somewhere else.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> ‘QAnon shaman’ granted organic food in jail after report of deteriorating health
> 
> 
> A federal judge ordered the special diet after an attorney for Jacob Chansley, who took part in the Capitol riots, said his client needed it for religious and health reasons.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357461303749705729


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Here we go....









Fox News Media cancels highly rated 'Lou Dobbs Tonight'


The host used his show to support former President Donald Trump's election conspiracies, prompting a $2.7 billion defamation lawsuit.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

What a comment.... *“I was allowed to believe things that weren’t true”*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357404723154997253


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

''*“I was allowed to believe things that weren’t true”* 


MGT like so many on the delusional far reich ~ they all "think" alike.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

njcam said:


> What a comment.... *“I was allowed to believe things that weren’t true”*


Seriously, that's one of the dumbest statements from a national-level elected official in US history. I'm not exaggerating. That sounds like one of my old Kindergarten students talking. What a nitwit.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359211677690994688


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tanden pays for belittling Bernie


Senators in both parties dredged up her longtime beef with Sanders, a political nemesis during her 2016 push to get Hillary Clinton elected president.




www.politico.com





She seems like a female version of the 45th. What is Biden thinking nominating her? Surely there are better candidates from the Clinton wing of the party for a high profile position?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359878790122471428
Satire is still being challenged with a normal president.


----------



## Soul_Body (Jun 1, 2016)

Let's be honest. We all knew this was gonna happen...









Trump acquitted for second time following historic Senate impeachment trial


The Senate acquitted former President Donald Trump in his second impeachment trial Saturday, voting that Trump was not guilty of inciting the deadly January 6 riot at the US Capitol -- but the verdict amounted to a bipartisan rebuke of the former President with seven Republicans finding him guilty.




www.cnn.com


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah nobody expected 17 GOP senators to vote impeach. Still surprised they manage to get 7 to not vote along party lines. Just shows how spineless majority of the GOP senate is to bend over backwards for a guy that literally incited an angry mob that placed their lives in danger. So weird to see cultists celebrating a verdict where the majority found him guilty as proof he was innocent. But at least this is done with and you guys can carry on with fixing the damage this idiot left for the current administration.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rhinomachine said:


> Lol. *****. N racists. Trump won't run again. He is done.


To say that definitively, you must know more than even top Republican leadership. If that were a certainty, they would not continue to bend over backwards to protect him. Don’t pretend like you know something the rest of us don’t. There’s a very good chance Trump runs again.


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

🦀🦀🦀🦀 Rush Limbaugh is dead 🦀🦀🦀🦀


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362088861774544897
🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

His wishes were to be buried with his presidential medal and a copy of Obama's birth certificate.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Good riddance to that piece of garbage. Fake Christian to the end.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Cruz defends flying to Cancun amid Texas power outages


Sen.




thehill.com





Using his own daughters as a shield for escaping to a warmer climate and not doing his job.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

DaRealNugget said:


> 🦀🦀🦀🦀 Rush Limbaugh is dead 🦀🦀🦀🦀
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362088861774544897
> 🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀🦀


Not a hateful person here but I won't be shedding tears when his wannabe UK counterpart pass away in the next ten years or less.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RIP to the legendary Rush Limbaugh. 

Here's my take on Rush: the left in this country had a monopoly with the news. Anyone who breaks the monopoly is seen by the monopolist as defiant and oppositional.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Tucker Carlson says Joe and Jill Biden's 44-year marriage is just a 'slick PR campaign' that is 'as real as climate change'


In an extended bit, the Fox News host claimed that the first lady was hiding the president's "senility" in a plot going all the way back to 1977.




www.businessinsider.com


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

I would have thought the right time to give puberty blockers was prior to puberty?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

njcam said:


> I would have thought the right time to give puberty blockers was prior to puberty?
> 
> View attachment 97878


American conservatives just like to use minors to make it sound like they are defending kids against some non-existent threats. So weird about their fascination with trans people. Almost like a fetish itch they need to scratch off their bucket list.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Random, but it's just funny this fucking nut was PRESIDENT Donald Trump's lawyer and was in Oval Office meetings a few months ago.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rhinomachine said:


> I defended this country. N got shot for it 3 times. Well. Now people know about it. I'd have high respect for a 2024 election with a blue collar man or woman with working hands rather than a forked tongue


Um...thanks for sharing, utterly irrelevant as that may be. Military experience doesn't mean you have any insight into the GOP's direction in '24. Your assertion that "Trump won't run again" remains nothing more than a blind guess. Most people in power and most Republican voters predict otherwise.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

For those who really don’t want their stimulus checks, here’s a place you can send them. Opinion: Those vehemently opposing President Joe Biden's stimulus plan because it's 'wasteful' can send their $1,400 back


----------



## Rhinomachine (Feb 14, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> Um...thanks for sharing, utterly irrelevant as that may be. Military experience doesn't mean you have any insight into the GOP's direction in '24. Your assertion that "Trump won't run again" remains nothing more than a blind guess. Most people in power and most Republican voters predict otherwise.


When you meet 3 presidents in your lifetime and nobody knows you? Military knowledge comes into a greater play than you think. I'm done with that now. I don't watch politics. I get knowledge from very reliable sources. It's all a process. 99 percent is smoke and mirrors for the public. Behind the scenes is actually pretty amazing to see. Even if from someone you don't support. So I respectfully disagree sir.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rhinomachine said:


> When you meet 3 presidents in your lifetime and nobody knows you? Military knowledge comes into a greater play than you think. I'm done with that now. I don't watch politics. I get knowledge from very reliable sources. It's all a process. 99 percent is smoke and mirrors for the public. Behind the scenes is actually pretty amazing to see. Even if from someone you don't support. So I respectfully disagree sir.


Neat. Thanks for the train of blithering nonsense.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Surprised nobody mentioned WW3 yet with the Putin and Biden verbal jab with each other.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Well that's got to be the worst day in Biden's life..... But on the plus side if he's anything like how my grandma was he probably won't even remember it lol

Seriously so many blunders in one day.... You've got three bad boy governments (Russia, China and NK) openly mocking him. He admitted who the real President (Kamala) was and to top it off he slips on stairs like a bad slapstick routine.

And then there's the US/China meeting in Alaska. I see China over taking the US in the next 10 years. Unless a war breaks out but fuck I hope not lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I like to think the deaths of his wife and child would probably be worst days in Biden's life....

Anyway I think only the Russian one was mocking him directly because Biden called out Putin. China and North Korea were doing the usual sabre rattling they do with most administrations. China is hoping to pressure Biden into rolling back the policies of the previous administration while NK is just doing the same old shit to get more aid. Just bad optics to have come out at the same time, especially with is stumble on the stairs. That will be food for the Qanon crowd for days and weeks into Biden's health.

China will over take the US if growth remain stable and they manage to adapt their economy into a more consumption-based one. Right now they are still too dependent on other people buying their shit. Not to mention their seriously dangerous infrastructure bubble finally popping that could slow down the inevitable due to simple demographics.


----------



## Rhinomachine (Feb 14, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> Um...thanks for sharing, utterly irrelevant as that may be. Military experience doesn't mean you have any insight into the GOP's direction in '24. Your assertion that "Trump won't run again" remains nothing more than a blind guess. Most people in power and most Republican voters predict otherwise.


It's completely relevant . have you done anything but criticise? Doubt it. Earn the right to say shit or shut the fuck up period.


FriedTofu said:


> I like to think the deaths of his wife and child would probably be worst days in Biden's life....
> 
> Anyway I think only the Russian one was mocking him directly because Biden called out Putin. China and North Korea were doing the usual sabre rattling they do with most administrations. China is hoping to pressure Biden into rolling back the policies of the previous administration while NK is just doing the same old shit to get more aid. Just bad optics to have come out at the same time, especially with is stumble on the stairs. That will be food for the Qanon crowd for days and weeks into Biden's health.
> 
> China will over take the US if growth remain stable and they manage to adapt their economy into a more consumption-based one. Right now they are still too dependent on other people buying their shit. Not to mention their seriously dangerous infrastructure bubble finally popping that could slow down the inevitable due to simple demographics.


Agree. I think Biden is old. I think Trump has proved he is unsafe as as leader. He liked power. We honestly need someone who truly sees everyone equally and treat everyone equally. Period. That includes the wealthy. Tax the shit out of them


----------



## Rhinomachine (Feb 14, 2021)

Strike Force said:


> Neat. Thanks for the train of blithering nonsense.


Thank you for being an idiot!


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Rhinomachine said:


> It's completely relevant . have you done anything but criticise? Doubt it. Earn the right to say shit or shut the fuck up period.


Wait, now people have to “earn” the right to an opinion? That’s anti-free speech! That’s very un-American of you! Very sad! Disqualified!


Rhinomachine said:


> Thank you for being an idiot!


Lazy ad hominem attacks! You have disgraced yourself! Very sad!!


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Sidney Powell seeks dismissal of Dominion’s $1.3B suit


Sidney Powell, the conservative legal firebrand who helped spearhead President Trump’s court challenges to his 2020 defeat, is seeking to throw out a $1.3 billion defamation lawsuit against h…




thehill.com







> Her attorneys argued that "reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."


WTF does this even mean? Seems like nobody can face defamation with this line of defense. lol

I guess all the supporters of the Kraken around here are not reasonable people. hehehe


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Sidney Powell seeks dismissal of Dominion’s $1.3B suit
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell, the conservative legal firebrand who helped spearhead President Trump’s court challenges to his 2020 defeat, is seeking to throw out a $1.3 billion defamation lawsuit against h…
> ...


The software had been banned in other countries for rigging elections, but everyone seems to think this time it was 100% free and fair?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

reyfan said:


> The software had been banned in other countries for rigging elections, but everyone seems to think this time it was 100% free and fair?


Which countries banned their software?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

FriedTofu said:


> Which countries banned their software?


Oops, I meant COUNTIES not countries, it was even featured on the news a year earlier showing how easy it was to hack.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

reyfan said:


> Oops, I meant COUNTIES not countries, it was even featured on the news a year earlier showing how easy it was to hack.


Pretty sure it was targeted at all electronic voting systems without a paper trail.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

reyfan said:


> The software had been banned in other countries for rigging elections, but everyone seems to think this time it was 100% free and fair?


Please provide facts and evidence to support your claim and prove its relevance. We will wait with bated breath!


----------



## jack121 (Sep 13, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Pretty sure it was targeted at all electronic voting systems without a paper trail.


To quite Sidney Powell herself: reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Duckworth backs off threat to oppose Biden nominees over lack of Asian American representation


The Illinois Democrat said the Biden administration said it will elevate Asian American voices.




www.politico.com





What a stupid position to take. She's a good leader but playing the quota card just gives more ammunition to accusations of identity politics.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Duckworth backs off threat to oppose Biden nominees over lack of Asian American representation
> 
> 
> The Illinois Democrat said the Biden administration said it will elevate Asian American voices.
> ...


Democrats are now the champions of racist, discriminatory policies, and I don't think they even realize it. Republicans do it too, but at least they're up-front about it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Biden today said something that should make all people take notice. I like it. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1415810741282672641


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I am shocked Biden used the term failed state. Will be interesting to see how his administration handle the embargo situation with the left wing of his party pushing for lifting it.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The issue is not the American embargo, considering the rest of the world still does business with Cuba. It’s the Cuban government that hoards the supplies, medicine, food, etc.. that goes to them.

Same with any supplies we would send. They would end up being used by the government for their own minions. If we could guarantee vaccines and supplies get to the right people I would happily help.


----------



## overthehill (Dec 12, 2020)

right wingers love to equate Democrats with socialism even though it was Wall Street Republicans who financed the Bolsheviks:




https://www.voltairenet.org/IMG/pdf/Sutton_Wall_Street_and_the_bolshevik_revolution-5.pdf




Those old enough to remember Professor Sutton know that he was a conservative. His videos are readily available on YouTube.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> The issue is not the American embargo, considering the rest of the world still does business with Cuba. It’s the Cuban government that hoards the supplies, medicine, food, etc.. that goes to them.
> 
> Same with any supplies we would send. They would end up being used by the government for their own minions. If we could guarantee vaccines and supplies get to the right people I would happily help.


I think that is over simplifying the situation. Rest of the world have to consider whether the risks of doing business with Cuba is worth the risks of losing access to the American markets. Some have argued that the embargo gave the Cuban government a bogeyman to rally support against to keep them in power.

I agree with being hesitant about sending aid. Authoritarians can seize supply for their own benefits. But I don't think that is a problem unique with socialism. We saw that when the previous American administration which tried to seize face masks from states purchasing their own supply during the initial stages of the pandemic. Abd America was definitely not socialism.


----------

